# ICSI At Glasgow Part 1 - 6



## Boo Boo

Hi all  
I am new here, just thought I should say hello.  We are on the waiting list for ICSI at the Royal, first appointment is next week.  For a while there, we had our hopes up that we might start treatment soon after that but I have been reading some posts and it doesnt look like that will happen!   Depressing but at least we are on the list.  We have been trying for 18 months now and we got initial tests done at Hairmyres and ICSI is the only option for us.
Anyone got any idea if the 14-16 month time we were quoted is realistic?
thanks - hope to speak to you all soon

Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

I've got my first appointment at the Royal on the 28th.  I think the Lanarkshire waiting time is 14 months as you say, so treatment is a few months after the first appointment.  I got so fed up I went to the Nuffield for one tx, which although a BFN, we learned lots about my response etc.

There is a Scottish thread on here that you could pop in to.

Good luck

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Thanks Yvonne. It is all a bit confusing but I am looking forward to finally getting started.
btw - what does "tx" mean?!

Thanks

Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Boo 

Welcome to the wonderfull world of FF , tx means treatment.

I am attending Glasgow Royal, we went on the NHS waiting list from May 04 but decided to go private in the meantime at the Royal(which took nearly a year anyway!) Although we got BFN (Big Fat Negative) I feel at least they now have notes going forward.  My NHS appointment came up in Aug 05 so that would be 15 months so it should be about right.  Your first appointment will probably just be an intro and then you will get what they call a Screening appointment, where they test bloods etc, this is usually a couple of months before it all starts.

Its an awful waiting game but at least your ball is rolling now and your on the right road .  Come and join our "Scottish Clinics" thread, this website has been my saviour over the last few months.   

Hope this helps and don't be afraid to ask anything, I know what it was like just starting out, so many questions and nobody to ask - we've all been there!

Good luck and hopefully speak to you soon.

Tracy


----------



## Boo Boo

Tracy and Yvonne
Thanks for your words of support - it is all a bit daunting but at least we are on the road, as you say.  I am hoping the time will go by quickly - cant wait to get started although I'm sure I have no idea what to expect - ie how the treatment will make me feel etc. 
Cant wait though! I will try and pop in soon to the Scottish clinic thread to say hello and read all about everyone's stories and news.
Thanks again - no doubt we will be speaking soon!
take care
Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Fingers crossed for you boo boo  - I'm just over the water from you in Motherwell.

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Yvonne - how odd to think we are just a few miles away from each other  
And your appointment is only 14 days after ours!  Ours is next Wednesday, 14th.
How are you feeling about it?

Boo x


----------



## MICHELLEM2517

Hello Boo, 

just finished treatment at Royal Infirmary and was very lucky to get a BFP first time with twins.  The staff and Dr Yates are magnificent and don't worry about the time scales, you will find that you will be on the waiting list from your date of refferal from your GP rather than your first appointment date, so therfore by the time you go for your first appointment you will be near the top of the list. I have listed below the timescales we went through approx ( i'm sure i've got it right as it was all around the time we got married last year).

1st appt approx  Aug

Then i had to go for a Laperoscopy at my own hospital in the Oct.


2nd appt Nov 

3rd appt Feb  (Screening)

Started treatment in May

I know it sounds like a long wait but I honestly think now that it's helps on your first attempt,  as it helps you preapre mentally and emotionally for this. 

We took up the offer of fertility counselling in the period in between, this is carried out at the Royal Infirmary also and although you may not think that you need it, it definetely helps the whole process along and helped me with the understanding of the technicalities of things like "screening, baseline scans etc."

Just hang on in there and don't hesitate to ask any questions at all.

Good luck and lots of baby dust x x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Michelle
Congratulations on your great news! You must be thrilled to bits!
It is good to hear so many encouraging stories - it is quite daunting hearing about all the different types of treatment too, long protocol, short protocol etc - am trying to pick up as much info as I can.
We got referred in March this year after 6 months of investigations so I am guessing that our treatment will hopefully start early next summer.  To be honest I cant wait - we have wanted this for so long and put off trying for a baby till we felt financially and emotionally ready but I think you are right, this time will hopefully help us mentally prepare for the treatment and help us become aware of all the medical stuff too.
Everyone seems so nice and supportive - it is really nice to know there are other people going through the same emotions and that you are not alone in all of this.
Cant wait to get started!!  Congratulations again!  

Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Michelle - you got your BFP the same day I got my BFN - coincidence eh? Congratulations, you must be on cloud 9! Grateful for the timeline - I've had my laparoscopy so hopefully our waiting time might be reduced slightly. I've also had my screening, but I will have to do this again I guess as its a different hospital. I first went to my doctor in January 2003, was referred to Monklands in 2004 (who can't do ICSI), and I _still_ haven't had any treatment yet on the NHS. (Both my doc and Monklands had to be chased to send on referral letters - they both 'forgot' - that took up 6 months)

Boo Boo - I was hoping not to get to the Royal Infirmary, we were having treatment at the Nuffield. The Royal have much better success rates, but on the down side you obviously wait longer - both for treatment and in the waiting rooms! 

I didn't expect our first cycle to work - success rates are 30% - so I wasn't too disappointed. I did post tx counselling - it was Ok. I think it was better that I didn't build myself up for it to work - otherwise I would have been gutted. The difficult part for me is that I know several people who've had ICSI or IVF - and it all worked first time for them with no difficulties (I'm a poor responder with a thin womb lining - reducing my chances 5 fold). They are at a loss at what to say to me, and they can't really empathise. I'm glad they got a BFP first time, as I wouldn't wish a BFN on my worst enemy. Its important to stay positive, but be balanced about it. (Which is hard when you go to the clinic and they are constantly saying looking good, nice follies, nice embryo etc.) I would rather they countered this a bit with 'fingers crossed' or whatever.

Anyway enough doom and gloom stuff  , just chill out over the next few months, and we can compare stories as we go along!

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Oh Michelle - that wait for you appointment must have been SO frustrating, I can only imagine how angry I would have been that their incompetency held you back for so long.
I am not at your stage of getting treatment yet so I dont know what it is like, but I agree, they shouldnt be building your hopes up only for them to crash down even worse when you dont get a BFP.  I guess the good side is that they have found out more about how you respond and what they can improve on for your next treatment, meaning the chances of success will be much better.
When are you going to get your next round of ICSI or are you going to have a few months off before the next treatment?
Can I just say too that this site is great - it is easy to feel so isolated when you are going through this but to know that there are other people who have been through all this before makes you feel less alone, to know that other people are with you on this is a great support.  And we havent even started treatment yet!  God knows what I will be like when the time comes!  
Anyway - enough of my senseless babbling for now  
Speak soon

Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Me again
Sorry - that was supposed to be for Yvonne!
I obviously have got my head up my  ...
btw Yvonne - I take it the appt on the 28th is your first NHS appointment so you will be starting treatment probably around the same time as I am?

Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Boo,

I'm on my 2nd private cycle at the moment, and its not going well - same probs as last time - not enough follies (even though my drugs are almost at the maximum and I'm on cetrotide) _and_ a thin womb lining. I will be at the Royal for my first NHS appointment in the middle of my 2ww (optimist eh?) . That's assuming I get that far as I can't see this cycle working either if my problems don't resolve.

So yes, we will probably be starting around the same time....I bet they're not looking forward to having me on their patient list, lowering their stats! I reckon we'll start tx in the New Year. What do you think?

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Yvonne
What have the doctors said about your response this time?  You will have to fill me in on what Cetrotide is!!
Can they do anything about your womb lining - sorry for sounding thick, I thought they would supplement you with progesterone to help thicken it up?  Or are they already doing that?
I thought treatment would start much later (we got referred in March '05 and were told it would be a 14-16 month wait so I was thinking we probably wouldnt start tx till about May '06).  I suppose I am trying not to get my hopes up - this from the girl who got so excited that our appt was in Sept and I foolishly thought we might be able to start treatment there and then! Duh.
It just sounds like ages away to be honest - it cant come quickly enough.
Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Well we had our first appt today with Dr Lyall - she is lovely.  She just took a medical history and explained that when we reached the top of the list we would be contacted to come in and get blood tests done etc.
She said the waiting list is 13-14 months and we would probably reach the top of the list in April or May.  Both feeling quite positive now - she was very reassuring.
The Royal was like a maze though, we went to the ACS Suite instead of the ACS Unit!  
Off on holiday for a week now so will post again when we get back, hope everyone is doing ok.
Good luck with your 2ww Yvonne - hope the news is good...

Boo x


----------



## Erin

Hi Folks!

Not posted for months, had a problem with my broadband!!!  Really missed the site!

Yvonne - so sorry about your BFN  You must have been going crazy.  

I'm still waiting on my screening appointment coming through, I thought I would have received the card by now, we were hoping for an appointment around October, thinking we would start tx in the New Year, but nothing yet!! V V Frustrating!!

Nice to hear from all the new members - I'm in Hamilton by the way!!! Small world!!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Erin

PS - Just called the Royal to find out current position on the list - The waiting time's up from 13 to 14 months, so it could be November before I hear from them!! 

Sorry to the bearer of bad news girls!! 

Tak care, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Erin/Boo, 

I went for Celloid Mineral Testing up in Braco whilst I'm waiting, at least I think I'm doing something.  They test a sample of your hair and then tell you what your body is missing.  (roughly £100 then any vits you need on top).  I'm a sceptic but friends of ours who tried for ages to get pregnant tried it and 6 months later they hit lucky.  As we're running out of options me and DH tried it.  Have any of you guys tried this?

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Erin/Yvonne
Hope you are both ok.
I havent tried the mineral testing but I have heard of an organisation called Foresight who also do mineral analysis and other tests to help you get in the best of health for conceiving.  It is good to feel you are doing something though and it may help - I guess it depends what the cause of the infertility is.  Let me know how it goes, would be interesting to see if it does help and I have also heard stories of people who have gone through this and it has worked!
We havent tried anything for ages now - we tried acupuncture for my husband and also chinese teas for both him and I, we spent a lot of money on it but we did at least feel as though we were doing something.  Unfortunately it didnt work and now we are (hopefully) going to start treatment next spring, we are both trying to work on getting as healthy as possible and trying to de-stress ( ha! fat chance!).
Good luck with your appointment Yvonne (this week isnt it?), take care all
speak soon
Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Boo, 

My appointment is on Wednesday afternoon....its been a long time coming!  I'll let you know how I get on.

Kind regards
Yvonne


----------



## Erin

Good luck on Wednesday Yvonne, and with the testing.  I haven't tried anything like that.  DH and I are doing the usual - reducing the alcohol, taking loads of vits etc.

On a positive note - a guy at DH's work who had ICSI twins at the end of last year, is pregnant - naturally!! They never thought they had a chance of a natural pg as he had testicular cancer!! So, it just goes to show what happens when you stop trying!!  There's hope for us all!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

That is amazing! Guess it just shows you...there is always hope  
I dont know about you girls but..feels like time is draaaagging in!

Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

I posted a Freedom of Information request today to the health board to find out just exactly how long the waiting list is from GP referral to treatment (not the poxy first appointment where you get fobbed off).  I wait in hope......     I think we're going to go mad waiting for months girlies........


----------



## Boo Boo

Fab - how long do you think it will be before you hear anything?
Good luck with your appt tomorrow - is it with Dr Yates or Dr Lyall? Hopefully next year will be a good one for all of us...


----------



## yfinlayson

FOI requests have to be answered in 21 days......

Met Dr Lyall today, very nice, but we didn't learn a thing, the waiting list was confirmed as 14-15 months.  Apparently the clock starts ticking from the Monklands referral, which contradicts what Monklands said as they told us it would be from the GP referral date.

We asked if our private cycles affected our NHS attempts and were told no.  So that's a surprise, we've had so much contradictory information on that.

Oh well, patience is a virtue!

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

That's so true!!! 

We were told by Dr Osborne at Hairmyers that private treatment would knock us back on the NHS list (not that we had any spare cash at the time anyway!!), but we were told the referral date was back dated from Osborne's appointment and not the GP referral.

So originally we were hoping to be looking forward to a screening appointment next month, and possibly a few eggs on board by Christmas - but looks like November/December now and another Christmas saying "this time next year...."

Anyway, just had DH on phone saying he's won us a trip to Barbados!!! He works mega hard - but at times like this - I can't complain!!!! 

Yipee!!!! E X


----------



## Boo Boo

hi chicas
Yes we were told our waiting time was backdated from the hospital referral with Mr Osborne at Hairmyres too.  So, we have been told 14-16 months, 14 months and 14-15 months - surely it must be more precise than that or am I expecting too much!!?
Excellent news about your trip - it sounds fantastic!  When do you go?  Hopefully you will hear some news about your appointment soon.
Yvonne - how are you doing after the appointment? Did she talk to you about your previous attempts at ICSI and what they have learned about your response etc?

Boo x


----------



## Erin

Trip's in November - hopefully it won't clash with appointment!! Wouldn't that be just like the thing!!  Wait over a year for it, and it arrives at the same time as Barbados!!!!

Take care girls, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Erin - you lucky pig!  Barbados is fab.  Do you know where you're going?  

Boo - We did talk about previous cycles and hubby's sperm result which was 100% immotile, which they said they couldn't work with. (That was the worst we have had by a mile). We have one frozen vial at the Nuffield which we may have to use, but as we've got 15 months and hubby's sperm fluctuates, who knows wht will happen next year.  They have said that I can have Viagra too, which is really good as I really need it for my womb lining.

Y


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi girls

Just popped to see how you are all doing, congrats Erin on the holiday, thats brilliant and probably just what you need right now. Why don't you give the Royal a call, (Jean on 0141 211 5511) she is in charge of all the appointments and explain to her about your holiday, she should be able to look at her list and see where you are on it and give you a better idea.

Also don't know if any of you had tried IUI, as you get referred from the date you stimulated your ovaries!!!  I know its mad  but we did IUI on May 04 and then got referred from Monklands on the Sept 04 so initially we were on the list from the Sept but when they found out we had IUI in the May we were moved up the list! - still took 15mths though. 

I'm in for ET tomorrow, just want to get it over with to see if at least one of our 4 embies is strong enough to be put back in and then the dreaded 2ww!

Good luck and hope your wait goes in quickly.

Take care

Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Keeping everything crossed for you Tracy!

Dont know any of the specific details of the trip yet!  But I'll let you know when I do, and will probably give the Royal a call then to let them know when I'm away.

Never know - might even be able to get up to sumthin if the timing's right!!  Hee Hee   

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  
Hope you are all doing ok.  Good luck with the ET Tracy! How exciting!
Yvonne - sorry to hear about the results but if they have changed from before they will probably change at the next SA - besides as long as they get one sperm that is all that matters!!!  If it isnt moving it will be easier for them to catch!! 
Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Thanks Girls

I got 4 eggs this time as apposed to eight last time so I was a bit worried, however, two of them were strong enough to implant so officially on  again.  I really think this is the hardest bit, but its just such a relief not having any drugs - well other than the retched pessaries.

Yvonne ... my heart goes out to you hun,   look after yourself.  

Erin ..... thats the spirit, don't ever give up hope, have a fab holiday

Boo ..... once Christmas is over April will be here sooner than you think

Take care Girls

Tracyx


----------



## jj112

hi girls
nice to see some messages from people at GRI. I am with Dr Yates and 2 weeks into DRs. Finding it all ok so far but not sure about next mon when scans etc start. Any advice? this is my first time and is ICSI. just found this site and wish all other GRIladies best of luck.
jules


----------



## Erin

Welcome Jules!

This site has been a godsend!! This will be my first time ICSI too - your further along the process than me, but I'm sure other girls will be able to give you loads of advice.

Keep us posted with your progress.

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Jules
Welcome to the site - I am a bit of a newcomer too but everyone is so friendly, it is really good.
Tracy - great news about your embies, I've got everything crossed for you.
Yvonne - hope you are doing ok,  
Erin - hi, have you heard any more about your trip?
I have nothing exciting to say - just thought I would say hello !  

Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone and welcome to FF Jules 

It really is a life saver, I think we all keep each other sane on here.

I'll give you a wee bit back ground on tx going by my previous tx's - sorry everyone if it's a bit long winded 

Your scan and blood test on Monday will be to make sure you have DR and all is clear to start your daily injections, which the Royal always get everyone to start on a Friday.  You will then inject everyday and then go back to them on the following Friday for another scan and bloods, this is when they can see how many follicles are growing  - they like them to be about size 17 and over.

Then if they are not big enough you will go back on the Monday for another scan and bloods and you do this every second day until they feel they are the right size.  Everybody grows at a different rate so don't panic, its better if its slower.

Your DP/DH can go in with you for your scan, not a lot of them do, but I think its quite good for them to see exactly whats going on and the nurses really involve them and shows them the screens etc. Also they remember what they are being told as it all too exciting at the beginning!

Once they are at the right size you get your booster jag home with you and you then phone the hosp that afternoon, they will then tell you when to do your booster and when to fast from and what time to attend the ACS for EC (which with me was booster at 19.30 on the Monday, fast from midnight Tues and ACS on Wed am for EC and Fri am for ET)

Hope this helps you, its all really exciting and an emotional rollercoaster, please don't hesitate to ask me if there is anything else you want to know.

Wishing you all the best and lots of luck    

Tracy x


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

Hi everybody,

I've been using this site for 2 years now and have only ever posted twice. I'm a bit of a fearty in sharing the ups and downs of my IF and although I love to hear what's going on with everyone else, I find as soon as I start to write my own bits down, I very quickly can't see what I'm typing for tears - but here goes.

I have been trying for a baby for 10 years (I have PCOS) and went through all the usual tests and early treatment options - clomid etc before referral for IVF. Only after attending for the screening tests did we realise that hubby had rubbish sperm. IVF thoughts abandoned and ICSI mentioned for 1st time in June last year. Before we knew it appointments were upon us and treatment underway. Once you get past the initial appointments, it's quite scary how quickly everything happens. It all drags on for months and months and then all of sudden "boom" and you're sniffing and injecting and shoving pessaries in places you'd rather not be. Anyway, we were very very lucky with our treatment and the staff at GRI were brilliant. ICSI worked it's magic for us first time and we are now blessed with a wee boy called Struan who was born in June this year. (I knew it...... a great big tear has just plopped onto the keyboard). We hope to start treatment again in the next few months (we have 6 frosties) and knowing how hit and miss treatment can be, we're not going to hang about.

I hope my story will give you hope if you're just about to jump into the unknown. Treatment can be daunting and at times very emotional (I've sat in the car park opposite the Cathedral many times in floods of tears ) but fortunately we're all going through exactly the same feelings and you'll get lots of bolstering from the others on here who are going through treatment too. The *hope* that treatment will give you the one thing nature can't is all that keeps you going at times. Please don't think I'm trying to boast about the treatment working for us first time - we were very lucky and we both realise this.

Hopefully I'll get into this posting lark now without greetin' every time.

Lots of Luck to you all

Debbie XXX


----------



## Karen-C

HIya

Just wanted to pop on and wish you girls the best of luck wherever you are in your tx.

Also, why don't you arrange to meet up.  It does you the power of good to meet up with girls in exactly the same situation where you can have a coffee and a bit of a gab and let off steam!  It's great.  Plus it's great to put faces to names and when you all get your BFP's you'll have loads of friends in the same boat to talk to!!!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello Girls, 

I posted on the scottish thread, but just to let you know that my BFN was confirmed as a faint BFP today and I've to go back on Thursday.  I've been hitting the gym, and threw my cyclogest away on Friday which was a bit premature meethinks.  It looks like its too late for us to stop the bleeding (even if we could) and it might not have been viable anyway.  It just goes to show this is a rollercoaster!

The earlier posts about the first time BFP's were lovely, and they give me hope, 'cos its amazing when ICSI works.  If you get a BFN its the pits but the girls on here give you the strength to go on.

Roll on number 3......


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Oh Yvonne - sorry to hear that, it is still great that you managed to get a BFP though.  How are you feeling?
Debbie - thank you for telling us about your story, glad you felt you could do it and it gives us all some hope about getting a BFP.
Hope everyone else is doing fine.  I had a weird cycle this month because my period came early (for some reason I thought I was pregnant this month even though we have been trying for 18 months with no success) and I had really bad clotting (sorry if this is tmi).  My periods are always so light and usually away by day 3 but it is still going strong and this is now day 4.  Weird.  Just when you think you know your body it goes and does something strange!!!
If anyone fancies meeting up that would be good, esp since we are all local and it would be nice to get to say hello to everyone in person!
Let me know - take care all  
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Boo, 

I'm feeling a bit bleugh, I'm in the dog house with DH at the mo thanks to me potentially messing up ICSI number 2......Up for meeting up for a coffee (or something stronger) in Lovely Lanarkshire though!

Remember I was moaning about NHS waiting lists?  I heard the Minister for Health saying that no-one in Scotland was waiting for more than 9 months for treatment.  Obviously this doesnot include fertility treatment.....grrrrrrrrr

It could be good news that your periods are longer.  Mine are short due to a thin womb lining which makes it hard for implantation. (the womb should be 8mm-9mm min at ET) If mine last longer than two days I'm jumping for joy!

Let me know if we're having a meet up

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - Keeping everything crossed for you!!  Hope it's all ok!

Debbie - Thanks so much for your post - you give us all hope!

Boo - Think its 4 November!!  Yikes - 4 weeks to get into Bikini!!!  Can you do the cereal diet for 4 weeks instead of 2!!!  Also - I had a very strange two weeks a couple of months ago!  I honestly thought I was pg!  My boobs were so sore from day 14 onwards and my tum was a bit tender too!  I kept checking my diary to see if my AF was due - thinking I had my dates mixed up!  Anyway  AF arrived three days early - which never happens - I'm normally regular as clockwork!! 

Well - I'd be up for a coffee/blether!!  Let me know where and when!

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hello again
I had to have a wee break there because I was doing my homework!
Yvonne - hope all is ok and you are all right, I know you will be feeling rotten.  It is good news though that you can actually get a BFP. 
Erin - you lucky moo, going off to the sun while the rest of us mooch about under these horrible threatening grey clouds!
If anyone else is up for meeting, let us know - it would be good to meet everyone and have a yatter etc
I stay in Hamilton but anywhere is ok with me to meet up.
I am not sure how these things are done on this site though - do we arrange something on this thread or is it better to swap email addresses and things and if so, how is it done?!
I am clueless at these things...  
Boo x


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

WHy don't you just do what the girls do on other threads, throw around a few dates to see who is available and then decide where you want to meet, somewhere that suits everyone, tho I know it can be difficult to get a place that suits all especially if you come from all over.

A group of us met, what seems like many moons ago now, when we were all in the middle of tx, and we met in Glasgow city Centre at George Sqare in the Millennium HOtel, had a great time, coffee and a really good natter!  Goodness knows what all the people round about us must have thought if they'd overheard our conversations!!     It's good to talk with people tho who know exactly what you are on about!

HOpe you get something sorted out!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Erin

Called GRI to tell them I would be away from 4th November for a week - turns out the waiting list is longer again and I prob won't hear until Christmas now!!!    

That's me went from an October screening to November to January/February!!!  

Sorry - just had blow off steam!!!    

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Hope you are all doing ok, Erin that's so frustrating  about your appointment, they bumped us twice at the beginning







.

It's good to see the positive stories from the others as it helps it to sink in that this can actually work!!

I'm up for meeting up, I'm East Kilbride so whereever suits me, where are the rest of you girlies from, so far we have Hamilton, Motherwell and EK.

Tracy x


----------



## GAIL M

Erin,

Sorry to hear about the GRI messing you about - its hard enough with all the waiting about etc,    hang in there - they ran out of funding with me and I had to wait 6 months for another appoint.

Good luck to everyone,

  

as Karen-C says you should organise a meet up as you'll end up blethering for hours  

Hope your keeping well Karen, and looking after your precious cargo  

All the best,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all!
Erin - that is ridiculous, how totally annoying for you.  The waiting list must have suddenly got longer - weird.  At least you can make the most of your trip and try and de-stress and relax, knowing your tx will start soon.  Still frustrating though.
Yvonne, Erin, Tracy, Karen, Debbie, Jules, Gail (sorry if I have missed anyone) - hope you are all ok.
I dont mind where we meet or when (although I am working on Sat 15th Oct) - Hamilton is the half way mark so maybe that is easier! And I'm not just saying that because I live there (honest)!
Let us know some times and dates and possible locations and hopefully we can get something sorted.


Love Boo x


----------



## jj112

thanks to every one for messages. tracy it really helps to have some sort of idea whats going to happen how is the 2ww going? hope everyone else is ok. will post again sooner if poss to catch up with how everyone is doing
jules


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi girls, 

I get back from hols on the 17th October - any date after that would be good for me.  

I had to go to the hospital on the way to the airport - and as I still have a very low positive hcg of 24 - it looks like a biochem or ectopic pregnacy, so I've to go to the clinic here in Dubai tomorrow for another beta HCG - this cycle is costing me a fortune!  That's why I'm on line - getting the clinic details.  I swear I can never do anything by halves!

Looking forward to meeting up.

Tracy -     

Yvonne


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Oh Yvonne

My heart goes out to you







, and I thought it was only me that had to do everything the hard way. Take care and try not to let it spoil you holiday too much, I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

I am away for the weekend 14th till 17th, but I am free any time after that too.

Take care everyone

Tracyxx


----------



## Erin

Yvonne!!! Unbelievable!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you! Try and enjoy your holiday - think you might need another after this one!!

Tracy - Think positive!        

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hello chicas 
Yvonne - hope you are ok hun, let us know what happens.  Look after yourself out there.
If people are still up for meeting, maybe we should decide what we want to do - get a drink somewhere, coffee or whatever.
Let me know your ideas and we can try and organise something

Love Boo x


----------



## shelp

Hiya folks my names Michele been attending the GRI for what seems like a life time, been through 2 failed IUI which it turned out was unlikely to work anyway as hubbies count is up and down like a fiddlers elbow!
We then had our first ICSI in March, successful egg retrieval, fertilisation and implantation but unfortunately BFN at end. Just done our second ICSI and I've to test 19th OCT so I'm on my 2WW and by god do I hate it! I know it's probably the drugs but my poor boobs are killing me ! ( I stay in Coatbridge so you can add another location to your growing list ! ) 
Very best wishes to all who are willing and waiting!


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Michele

Glad to see you joined us. 

Well my sore boobs have gone away and I'm getting the odd hot flush back   so its not looking good as thats what happended to me the last time , think I'll be on my second BFN on Thursday 

Take care everyone

Tracy x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Tracey - don't give up hope - I had really bad cramping and period pains the night before test date and didn't even bother going in with my sample just stuck it in a jiffy bag and posted it in - wasn't even going to phone up as I was certain it was a BFN and even when hubby phoned up and they told him it was a BFP he had to ask if they were sure   . Also as I said to you it was my second attempt as well.
Try and keep positive - easier said than done   

Michele - good luck to you too    sending you some babydust    from just up the road at Airdrie  


Girls - if anyone feels uneasy about me posting here as I have been so incrediably fortunate to have Kara - please IM me as I promise I will not be offended.
I just want to try and offer hope and support if I can.

Good luck to everyone,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Thanks Gail

I certainly don't mind you posting, your positive vibes help us along.  Its just so difficult as part of you wants to believe its worked and the other part of you doesn't want to get false hope cause its just makes the BFN harder.

I have been fine and really quite positive until today but now that I have felt my body change exactly as it did before I've been a bit emotional, just want Thursday to be over now 

Tracy x


----------



## shelp

TRACEY,
he who must be obeyed ( when it suits my purpose to make him feel good ) has been studying on the net like a bloomin doctor doing masters and he seems to think the changes in my/your/our bodies ie cramps sore boobs etc is due to the deteriorating excess hormone level causing an un natural imbalance triggering the physical sensations associated with the onset of menstruation. Sounds kinda tech-no babble to me but basically i think he means the boosters etc have screwed with our system so the normal feelings don't always mean what they used to.
anyway, thank you all for your kind wishes and thought and the very best of luck Tracey!


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Thanks Michele

Do you know what, that sounds good to me, so for now I am just going to go with that - it ain't over yet  not until the fat  sings.

At least your DH takes an interest my DH asked me the other day if he needed to be here on Thursday when I phone for the results!!!! as you can imagine that went down well







- MEN - I know its cause he feels its all his fault and tries to do the old emu impersonation. Needless to say he is now off the whole afternoon!

Anyway, feeling better today as there isnt anything I can do about it so just got to get on with it. Hope your 2WW is going okay - goodluck!









Hi to everyone else, hope all is well

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

Welcome Michelle - and     for your 2ww!

Tracy - Michelle's DH's diagnosis sounds good to me!     for Thursday!

Gail - Keep posting!!  It's good to hear from someone who understands what we're going through.  I don't think anyone can appreciate the emotional roller coaster - unless they've been there, got the T-shirt etc etc!! 

I'm free most evenings - although I like to keep the weekends for DH! 

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Not good news I'm afraid - got  today . We are away this weekend with the family so hopefully it will help to keep us busy. Thank you all for your support and encouragement over the last few weeks, just really low just now







but we'll get there!

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

Tracy - Heartbroken for you and DH  

Try and chill out this weekend with your family

Huge hugs to you and DH 

Take care, E X


----------



## glasgow girl

sorry to hear you never got your BFP, take it easy the next few days myheart goes out to you

thinking of you

Best of luck whatever u decide to do next

ange
xx


----------



## Erin

Welcome to the thread Ange (sorry if I missed an earlier post)

Read the link to the BBC - interesting and worrying!!  Looks like at 32 I only have 3 decent years left!!  Can someone pls tell GRI - so they stop adding more months to the waiting list!!!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## shelp

oh tracey , very very sorry for you we all here know the heatache but hold on to the hopes for the future, thats what i did I think it helped ( after the shouting crying beating up the hubby etc ! )


----------



## jj112

tracey so sorry to hear the news of your BFN its so unfair. 

you were so good to me the first time i posted explaining every thing. 

have a good weekend and try and treat yourself
julie


----------



## Boo Boo

Oh Tracy, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN - sending you a big  
Hope everyone else is ok - hello to the "new" people (that must include me then..!).
Are people still up for meeting or have we lost momentum...let me know, cause I am dying for a natter with some people who understand what it's like - the next time I hear someone say "well at least it's not life or death" I will scrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreaaaaammmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!
I think I am just going   this week!
Hi to all - speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Tracey,

So very, very sorry to read your news  .  Don't give up your dream - it WILL happen one day.
Take care of yourself and your DH,


To believe is to know that every
day is a new beginning.
It is to trust that miracles happen,
and dreams really do come true.

To believe is to see angels
dancing among the clouds
To know the wonder of a stardust sky 
and the wisdom of the man in the moon.

To believe is to find the strength and
courage that lies within us.
When it is time to pick up 
the pieces and begin again.

To believe is to know 
we are not alone
That life is a gift
and this is our time to cherish it.

To believe is to know that
wonderful surprises are just waiting to happen
And all our hopes and dreams
are within reach.

Author unknown



Luv
Gail x


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Just wanted to send a big hug to all you ladies who have had a disappointing time lately.  Please stick at it and your dream will come true.  This come from one who truly knows and is truly very grateful and still a bit in shock to be honest to be in the position I am in today.

Like Gail said I understand if you don't want us barging in here but believe me we have been in the same predicament and know exactly where you are coming from.

Get yourself a meet organised and get out for a chat and get to meet each other.  It really does help.  I met up with Gail lots of times and we had great chats and a good laugh tho we did lose touch (cos of me really) as I found that after two m/c I couldn't cope with what seemed like everyone else getting good news and going on to have BFP's that didn't end in m/c, and I basically just shut myself away from good friends for a while and also this fab website.

So hoping to see you all organise something soon and sending you all     vibes wherever you are in your tx.

Gail, hope you, hubby and Kara are doing ok. 

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## glasgow girl

Hi Karen

Thanks a lot for they nice words and big congratulations to you, is so nice to read all the positive things to, i wish you all the very best with your pregnancy  . 

ooo and twins to  that would just make my life complete, id realy love to think if i was lucky enough to fall pregnant then it be twins as the thought of going thro all this again is just to much for me if that makes sense


im a day late today with AF but not building my hopes  up as yet, will possibly be starting my first treatment at  the nuffield in glasgow on oct 27  and do have an appointment with the GRI with dr yates for february but im thinking positvley here that i may never need that appointment.

I think i must be one of the healthiest people in glasgow right now  with all these vitamins, organic food, and accupuncture im having but it feels good, but couldent resist some fudge cake over the weeknd hehehe

Anyway all the best for you hubby and baby


----------



## yfinlayson

Tracy - totally gutted for you. I think we must be destined for third time lucky.  (I hope so!)  It gets more difficult after each BFN, especially ICSI as its takes it out of you.  Hope you can make the meet up.

I'm going to try again in February I think - I'm still emitting brown gunk from the m/c, so not sure if I'll even have had my two clear periods by then. We're paying for this again - so including the varicocelectomies we will have spent over £16K!  Its making me sick......  Got my letter in from GRI saying I joined the list in March - so I presume I'll be starting with them June/July next year.  

Definately up for a meet.  What night suits?

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Yvonne - I have been on the list since March too and was told I would get treatment in April/May 06, although I remember Erin saying that her treatment has been put back so I guess that will affect us too.
Hope everyone is ok
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - £16k!!!!!  Yikes!!  Putting the Lotto on this week then!!!

How does Pizza Hut at Hamilton Palace sound?  Noisy enough that people can't listen in to our conversation?!?  Or Bombay Cottage?  But, if it's a busy night we'll chucked out of table.

I'm thinking a Thursday night - not too quiet, not too busy.

Let me know what you think -I'll be on the salad if it's before Barbados anyway!!!!  Found out, we're staying at the Almond Beach Club & Spa.  All inclusive!! Nightmare!!  All that food - all that drink!   Never know, we went to Goa - and what with the Deli Belly and sun stroke - I came back a stone lighter and all tanned - fab!!   Maybe Barbados will be the same - who needs health farms!!

Take care,  E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Thursday nights suit me.  I can see Pizza Hut from my living room window!

Erin - Your hotel in barbados is good (From what I can remember).  I was at the Divi Southwinds in 2001 and that was a bit of a dive, but the Almond is great.  Lucky you!

Yvonne


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Everyone

Thursday's suit me too

16k Yvonne!!!! We were lucky, only had to pay for the 1st tx. Not really had a proper period either but lots of cramps! 

Hope you are all well, I'm back to work on Wed and just dreading it as I have been off 3 weeks now and company announced massive redundancies while I was off, so don't even know if I've got a job to go back to!!  

The GRI have told me I can start again with my next period as long as its after 17th Nov (not sure why after then)  so don't know what to do, whether I should leave it till after Xmas or not, they never advise whether its better to wait a couple of months between tx or not!  Family are all saying take a break but I just feel it is just putting my life on hold for longer. 

Hope to meet you all soon

Tracy x


----------



## shelp

well I'm testing on Wednesday morning don't really feel anything//// not up nor down or really different ( physically anyway )
Scared stiff now tho.....


----------



## Erin

Fingers crossed for Wednesday, thinking of you     

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Michele

I am sending you every possible positive vibe I can

      

Got everything crossed for your BFP tomorrow

Tracy x


----------



## Karen-C

Michelle

Good luck for Wed, will be thinking about you and sending you some     vibes!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Shelp - good luck!   

Tracy - its a hard one trying to decide when to go again.  Two was enough for me this year - anymore and I would have gone loopy.  I think Jan / Feb is looking likely.  I can't go earlier now anyway - I need to wait on my hcg going back to zero and blood chemistry normal.  At the back of my mind I was thinking 'but I could be pregnant at Xmas' - but its not to be this year for me anyway.  Good luck whatever you decide.

I had to come home early from work today, had another blood test to see where things are.  I've been really dizzy and had the runs!  TMI!!  Still emitting brown/black sludge 16 days now!  Oh the joys of treatment!!!

I'll post up a Lanarkshire meet.  Any ideas of a date?  

Yvonne


----------



## shelp

thank you all but to be honust I'm not too optimistic I feel more or the less the same as I did last time we did ICSI and needless to say got a BFN still you never know, it'll prob be about 3 ish before I get the results i'll pop in to let you know if I'm not an emotional heep on the floor....


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Michele - good luck tomorrow, will be thinking about you and sending you lots of  
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Good luck Michelle - got everything crossed for you!     

Take care girls, E X


----------



## shelp

inconclusive! how can it be bloody inconclusive got to test again on Monday AHHRRRGGG!!!


----------



## Mishka Mouse

WHAT? OMG!!!  As if it isn't bad enough.  I just cant believe that Michele, what a nightmare, hope its good news though.

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

OMG MICHELLE!!!!!

What a nightmare!!  Well - with all the waiting  - what's another weekend

Try to keep it together - thinking of you     

Take care, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Michelle - looks like you might have had a late implanter!  I can't believe they're making you wait so long!  A blood test today and then another on Friday would have told you for sure.  I don't think they have a clue just how stressful all this is.  Sending you lots of positive    

Tracy - how are you feeling now?  This cycle has knocked me for 6, I slept for 12 hours last night!  Are you up to meeting the rest of us one Thursday night?

Erin - hope you get your appointment in soon. 

Yvonne


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Yes this one has been worse although I'm much better, back at work today so absolutely shattered.

I am so up for meeting you guys one Thursday, I'm free any week.

Tracy x


----------



## shelp

Thanks for all your messages, I've calmed down a bit and Dh seems to be taking it positivly at least it aint a BFN .....just more waiting...........


----------



## Erin

I hope appointment arrives soon too!!!  I believe I now know what "patience of a saint" means - and we all have it!!!!

Hope we catch up soon - E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Erin, 

when are you back from Barbados (you lucky c*w)!      Perhaps we could meet up the Thursday after?

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

I'm back Sat the 12th, Thursday after sounds good to me!

Keep checking the weather online and it's currently pi$$ing down!!!! 

Unfortunately   is due while I'm away (first day of hol  ), so if it's still raining, it looks like the all inclusive will be getting hit - not to mention the shops!!!  I'm mad, because it was four days late last month - if it had come when it was supposed to, the last couple of days of hols would have been ideal for    (sorry if that was tmi)

Anyway - hope everyone is well - speak soon,

E X


----------



## shelp

COULDN'T WAIT ANY LONGER TESTED TONIGHT WITH A HOME KIT BFP!!!!  ALL THE WAY TWO DEFINATE LINES!!!  SURELY THAT CAN'T BE WRONG?

PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ME I'M RIGHT BEFORE I  GO NUTS!!


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hey Michele

   

Its about time we got some good news on here, well done, I haven't heard of any false positives so I think its a big   for you guys.  You must be over the moon I am sooooooooo happy for you.

Tracyx


----------



## shelp

Thanks I am just a wee bit cautious still till the royal confirms but I never heard of a false pos either I'll retest tomorrow to be sure but no bleeding so far either or symptoms of so it looks almost too good to be true!


----------



## Erin

Totally delighted for you!!!    

You and your DH must be over the moon!!  

I know if it was me, I'd be spending a fortune on pee sticks this weekend!!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Michele - congratulations, you must be over the moon to say the least!!!  
Yvonne/Erin - any Thursday suits me fine, though I dont work locally so 7.30pm would be great, give me time to go home and get changed!!
Who else is interested in coming along?

Boo x


----------



## shelp

Still looking good but got a hosp test tomorrow to confirm. been like a bear with a sore head today poor DH been catching it in the neck all day for nothing ... hopefully just early preg hormones or something that'll pass quickly !


----------



## Erin

Good luck today shelp!!

Thinking positive for you,    

Take care, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Michelle,

Congratulations - a positive is a positive     

   

Have a healthy and happy 9 months!!


Karen - we're all doing great ta - you look brill in your picture  
Hope your keeping better now?

  

Lots of babydust to everyone,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## shelp

ALL CONFIRMED EVERYTHINGS FINE ! ME'S PREGNANT.......DID YOU HEAR THAT YEP PREGNANT ... EM DID I TELL YOU MY NEWS......


----------



## Erin

Excellent!!!      

Well done Shelp!!  At last a   on the Scottish threads!!   

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Well done Michele   

You both must be over the moon, it is truly amazing.

So any tips on making them stick?? Did you do anything different this time round other than the different doctor?

  

Tracy x


----------



## shelp

Hiya Tracey,

There were a few things different this time which one, if any, made a difference I don't know but heres the list you can make up your own mind!



1 The doctoe was different and, in my humble opinion seemed to inspire more confidence.
2  Hubby lost 2.5 stones in weight ( he now actually looks no bad ) )
3. he started taking a zinc+iron suppliment every day and also took a folic acid every second day ( something he read on the net about making them better swimmers )
4. Different stim drugs was on gonal-f this time instead of monogon
5. and I don't recommend this one... I allowed myself the odd ciggy so I wasn't stressed out as much ( giving up the cigs completely and trying the drugs/treatment  i think was a little too much last time although I am of course totally abstaining again!

That's about it that and a load a luck which to be honust I think is probably the most important ingredient........

The very best of luck to you all and heart felt thanks for your support and good wishes xx


----------



## UrsJ

hello ladies

i hope you don't mind me joining this thread as I had previously been posting on the IVF threads about Glasgow.  I am totally confused just now.  I attended my GP for the first time since changing GP (due to moving house) during the week for a throat infection.  I wanted to make sure that she had all my notes for my referral to GRI.  when she showed me the letters from GRI it had stated that I was on the waiting list for ICSI whereas Dr Yates had told us we were doing IVF as there is no probs with hubbies swimmer.  

I am now totally confused but feel a bit stupid   about phoning GRI about this.  I am a standard bury your head in the sand kind of girl but will sit and worry about it all the time.  I know that it is pretty similar to IVF tx except for the actual fertilisation bit but I know nothing about the success rates compared to IVF and if there are any kind of risks for bambino's etc.  I know this sounds like i have got myself into a panic   but right now I can't help stressing about being told one thing from GRI and the letter saying something different.

Sarah x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Sarah

Welcome to this thread









You should definitely call GRI as there may be different waiting list for IVF and ICSI. Don't worry about calling them as they are so helpful and deal with all sorts on enquires every day and it is really important that you know what treatment you are going to be going through.

I'm not sure about success rates as I try not to get too wrapped up in all of that but maybe some of the other girls here have looked into it and may be able to advise you. I think some of the worry with ICSI is that they might not alway use the strongest sperm to fertilise the egg whereas with IVF it would mostly be the strongest one naturally. 

It is a stressfull time so the quicker you find out the answer it will be one less thing for you to worry about.







Don't be scared to ask for an explanation either if they say its ICSI, tell them you were told that it would be IVF and ask them to double check with the Doctor - it's your body and ultimately the decision is yours.

Hope this helps you a little bit, let us know how you get on and good luck with your treatment.









Tracy x


----------



## Erin

Welcome to the thread Sarah,

Check the hfea website - you can have their book posted out to which lists every clinic in Britain along with their various success rates - but as Tracy says, I try not to think too much about that side too.

Sending you loads of      try not to worry, and I hope you hear from GRI soon.

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Sarah  
It is a stressful situation and we have all been there, worried and stressed, it is only natural - the girls are right, just give the Royal a call to find out what is going on.  We were told that the waiting list is the same for IVF and ICSI, the only thing they do differently is the way the egg is fertilised.  So there is only one list but I'm sure calling them will help to reassure you and make you feel much better about things.
There is a concern that the child is at a very slightly increased risk of chromosomal abnormalities, but there does not seem to be much evidence for this.  I have tried to find out loads about it cause my husband's sperm is mainly abnormal and not very motile at all - we spoke to Dr Lyall at our first appointment and asked if it was possible to fertilise the egg with sperm which appeared 'normal' but we were told they cannot do this since it is too complicated, whatever sperm they pick out, that is what they use to fertilise the egg.
She didnt seem at all worried that this could cause any problems which did reassure us esp since she also said that there was no real evidence to prove that kids 'made' this way were at an increased risk of having birth defects or any other abnormalities.
As for success rates, I thought that ICSI was slightly more successful since the sperm is getting a head start on fertilising the egg by being physically implanted!
Please try not to worry too much, but dont be scared to just post on here if you feel stressed or whatever, it is nice to have people you can talk to who are going through something similar.

Hope everyone is well with everyone and you are all ok - we got some good news this week.  Hubby had the test to check if he was a carrier for cystic fibrosis and also a test to find out if he was missing a chromosome (Y?) - all clear!  We are so relieved!  A bit of good news for a change!! They also told him that we would get treatment in May 2006 which is what we were told at the start so it looks as though the waiting list estimates of 14-16 months were spot on, although Erin's treatment has been postponed but not sure if this is down to Christmas holiday timing, more convenient for the hospital etc?
Love
Boo x


----------



## shelp

hiya,

I can testify! ICSI is a more successful treatment as it removes the need for the sperm to penetrate the egg wall I think they told us it helps in situations where the sperm has any problems not just mobility but shape etc..
We had two IUI which failed but thankfully this time the ICSI worked. Me and he believe the success is due to the skill of the implantation doctor but thats purely our opinion....

Good luck to you all , I cannot tell you the importance of being part of this web site and the support it gives you through the tuff times.....I'm 39 and pregnant! so there is hope even though the road may be long hard.....


----------



## yfinlayson

Shelp - Fab news!  Yee ha!   

Boo/Erin/Tracy - I'm just back from Japan with work (got sent at the last minute).  Have we agreed on a date for the meet up?  I'll post it under 'Lanarkshire Lassies' meetings.

I'm totally depressed as I had a ball forgetting about the treatment and then I'm back home with a bump.  We managed to gatecrash a Virgin Atlantic party in Tokyo on Thursday night with a free bar, and we went out Karaoking and clubbing every night.  (The abstaining from alcohol didn't make it past the departure lounge at Heathrow!) I've also put on 20 pounds since my last ICSI!  Can you believe it?  Still emitting black 'threads' since the m/c too! 

Erin - not long to go now before you're off!

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

Sarah - Hope all the posts have took a weight off your mind - this site is so full of informative members - it never fails to amaze me!! 

Boo - we were told 14-16 months too, which gave us an Oct appointment - whether delay is anything to do with Christmas or not - I've no idea!  Got rid of my bad mood last month, looking forward to Christmas, and planning a nice one, as it could be our last just the two of us (How many years have I been saying that now!) 

Shelp - Keep us informed of all your progress - you keep us thinking positive!!  

Yvonne - Lucky you jetting all over the place!!!  I'm off this week - travel down to Manchester on Thu night, fly out Fri morning!!  Kinda looking forward to it (I know sounds dead ungrateful - but we are going with 20 odd other folk from DH's work!!!) the weather seems to be clearing up, so taking a few good books and plan to chill!!   looks like she'll come on flight!!  Got sore boobs on Fri, which I normally get the week before!!!!  (Sorry if tmi)  Keep fingers crossed for lots of   

Think we were looking at Thursday after I'm back for a meet (I'm back on the 12th) I'll check your posts to see if anything's planned.  Have we decided on a venue?  Was it Pizza Hut at Palace Grounds?

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Thursday 17th (is that the right date?!) sounds good to me!
Yvonne - where will the Lanarkshire lasses post be, so I can look out for it?! 
Erin  - have a fab time, when are you off?
Hope everyone else is good, who else is coming to the meet on 17th?

Love
Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi girls 

I'm planning on coming too on the 17th.

I'm in quite a good mood today as DH has surprised me by booking 4 nights in Paris for my birthday so leave on 10th Nov, back 14th .  Cant wait just to get away for a few days, might even do a wee bit of crimbo shopping!

Erin, glad to see I'm not the only one who says that at Christmas time! 

Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Boo - There's a Meetings thread at the bottom of the Home page - I think that's where Yvonne will be posting (let me know if I'm wrong - picture me standing outside Pizza Hut in the rain??!!) 

I'm off this week, fly out on Fri morning - pray for good weather for me!!!!  

Tracy - Have a fab time in Paris - wish it was me!!!  Would much prefer 4 days alone with DH , that a week sharing him with a bunch of work mates!!!  

And you never know - maybe we really will be having our first Christmas with our babies this time next year - think positive, and enjoy this one!    

Happy Halloween   - we never get too many kids at our door - so I'll no doubt be chomping on a few lollypops and Refresher chews for the rest of the week - my bikini body is already away to hell!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

everyone

Erin -- heres a wee sun dance for you
















Think it will be the winter woolies for me







Hee Hee, but I really love Paris so not too bothered.

We got over 50 kids at our door last year so I am afraid to say I am at Mums for tea tonight.

Yvonne -- I gained about 10lbs with each treatment so I'm with you on the 20lbs gain - as if it isn't bad enough  I've started the Kellogg's diet today so don't need the temptation of left over sweeties! Did it last year and lost 9lbs in two weeks so it was a good kick start  - else I'll be wearing a tent at my Crimbo night oot!

Erin enjoy your hols hun and just chill out









See you all on the 17th, eh! how will we know each other?









Tracyx


----------



## yfinlayson

hello Chicos, 

Our meet wil hopefully appear on the home page soon.  7pm, Pizza Hut, Hamilton on the 17th November (Thursday).  I have long brown hair and look like JLo.  (My ar**!)  I'll be wearing my winter white ski jacket, just in case we get some snow fall.   

Tracy -  your lovely DH treating you to Paris! Lucky sod!  My birthday is on the 21st December so I usually get a naf wee pressie as its so close to Crimbo.  We can have an extra B'day drink each on the 17th!  

Yvonne


----------



## Mishka Mouse

I like it Yvonne

I did have long brown hair too until last week but now it's kind of a messy bob with a few blonde bits in, that makes it sound lovely-NOT







!!









Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Love it!!!

I'll be the one in the battered green Punto, with the fake Johnsons Holiday Skin tan !!!  - And I'm no jokin!!!!

See ya, E X  

PS Told ya - Nae weans at the door!! Watchin The Osbournes on MTV chompin on a lollypop!!!!


----------



## Carol250

Hi All

Just noticed meeting posted on home page.  Would it be okay to come aloing?

I am not 100% sure I will go as I have not been to a meeting before and I am quite shy at meeting people plus we get our result from 2nd donor egg IVF cycle on the 7th so I am not sure how I will be feeling.

I hope everyone has a great time - has anyone told Pizza Hut what they are in for!!!  

Carol
xxx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Carol

You are more than welcome, don't worry none of us have met each other either or been to any other meeting so we are all "virgins" 

Hopefully you will be celebrating, keep us posted and hopefully we will see you on the 17th

Got everything crossed for you hun    

Tracyx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Erin

Just wanted to say have a safe flight tomorrow and hopefully the sun will be shinning for you







, just relax and enjoy.

I'm off to K T Turnstal gig at Barrowlands tomorrow night with my two cousins wee meal first and hopefully a wee drink and boogie afterwards - first time in a long time so I intend to enjoy!!

Take care everyone.

Tracy







x


----------



## lululass

HI gals
Have been lurking for a while and thought it would be nice to say hello, so this is my first post. We've got our post-screening appointment at the Royal sooon (nov 21st), so hopefully will find out then when first go at ICSI will start.  (I'm hoping New Year - does that sound likely?) Can anyone give me any pointers about the timing of each stage (down reg, stimulation etc). I got a green leaflet at the pre-screen appointment but doesn't make much sense at the moment!! Does the whole cycle of treatment take about 6 - 8 weeks? does that include 2ww or not??

Has been really helpful reading all the posts on this site - can see I'll be spending lots of time here!
thanks for any help, love lululass x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Lulu, 

Welcome!

I downregged (sniffing Synarel) from day 20, and continued for 3 weeks before I started stimms. Stimms can be continued to suit the clinic and their workload of patients so the time you stimm can vary.  I think the Royal normally give you a down reg injection which lasts 30 days and then top you up for the last few days with Synarel if required.  

You then start to stimm - again the days you stimm can vary, with the average about 10.  You then inject a drug which matures your eggs and 36 hours later you have EC.  2 or 3 days later you have ET.  The cycle normally takes 6-8 weeks as you say - including 2ww and they can't really be exact, due to what I described above.

I'm lucky in a way as I don't respond so I don't have to downreg (I do what is called a short protocol) - so my cycles only take 4 weeks till the end of the 2ww!  There had to be one advantage to being a poor responder to the stimm drugs!

Hope this helps!

Yvonne


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Lululass

Well done on making your first post  Its always difficult at first but once you get going with your treatment you will never be off. You will learn more from here than anywhere so just ask away.

I have a note of my dates from my first treatment, which worked about the same for my 2nd, so I have tried to incorporate them below.

Once you have had your post screen meeting they will tell you to call them on day one of you period. You then go in for a blood test on about day 2/3 (5 May), you are then given a date to come back to get your Prostap down reg drug (23 May).  You are then given another date to come in for another blood test and your baseline scan,(6 June) all being well you get your stimms drugs away with you and told when to start injecting (10 June) the Royal always get you to start injecting on a Friday, you then come back in the following Mon (17 June) for blood test and scan and you then start the snuff nasal spray (19 June)to keep your DR drug topped up.  You then come in every other day for bloods and scans until they feel you are ready for EC.  You then do your HCG injection 36 hrs before EC (21 June), fast from midnight the night before EC (22 June) attend hosp for EC (23 June), go in two days later for ET (25 June) and start pessaries, one twice a day (26 June) for two weeks, hand inn urine sample and call in afternoon (8 Jul).

Hope that hasn't freaked you out,  the best way is for you to photocopy the green card and write in the dates I have given you on the copy and if I have done it right is should make a wee bit sense 

Good luck and maybe we will see you in the waiting room as a lot of us are back just after the new year for tx.

Don't know what area you are in but we are having our first meet-up on 17th Nov in Hamilton, you are welcome to come and join us if you feel like it.

Either way keep in touch and let us know how your getting on.

Tracyx


----------



## lululass

Dear Tracy & Yvonne
Thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly and being so welcoming - I really appreciate it  . Your advice will help me work out the green card! Would love to come but don't think I can make the social next week. Hope y'all have a great time and maybe see you another time or in the wee waiting room at the Royal !

thanks again, lulu x


----------



## yfinlayson

I'm in for a shock when I start at the Royal.  Injections on a Friday?  What happened to having a cycle that suited you....I think the Nuffield spoil me.   

I don't know what they'll do with me as when I'm downregged I'm too supressed and the stims don't work too good.....

Yvonne


----------



## Zildjian

Hi all 

This is a really supportive thread and it is nice that it is a south lanarkshire thread.  I'm wondering if it would be okay if I came along to your social event? I'm currently undergoing my first IVF/ICSI treatment at Glasgow Nuffield.  I'm on waiting list at GRI for IVF treatment (have been since May 05) but I am too inpatient to wait until summer next year for treatment.  I've just started stimming today after successfully downregging .  I live just outside of Hamilton.  Just found out today at clinic that my dh's sperm are not swimming to greatly  so it looks like we will have to go for ICSI at an extra cost of £800 on top of IVF treatment.  At the end of the day it will be worth every penny if we get a  .  Does anyone know if there are separate waiting lists at GRI for IVF and ICSI - i'm a bit worried that as we now need ICSI we will have to go to the bottom of the list for treatment despite waiting since May this year

Lots of     and   to you all

Love 
Fi xxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Fi, 

You're more than welcome to join us next Thursday, its our first meeting.

I'm waiting for the GRI too, since March this year, and I don't think there's a different list for ICSI or IVF.  I've done a couple of cycles at the Nuffield, and will be doing my third in Feb sometime I think.  My last BFP resulted in a m/c and I haven't had a period yet so who knows.  

Hopefully see you on Thursday!  

Yvonne


----------



## Zildjian

Hi Yvonne  

Thanks for your reply. It will be nice to meet up.  I'm sorry to hear about your BFP.       and lots of luck for your next cycle

Love
Fi xx


----------



## glasgow girl

hi girls, hope every1 is doing well, i havent posted on this particular thread as of yet so thought id say hi to you all, hi fiona think we have spoken on other threads  hope all is going wel with you and mousska to think we spoke be4 and hi to every1 i dont know of yet.

I have a  quick question not sure if any1 else has came up against this before, i have had all my screening etc done with nuffield and am due to start possibly dec/jan but my appontment with yates in the royal is feb 8th, so it would mean id be going to see him for first consultation when i was in middle of treatment with the nuffield..... i just feel i dont want to  just wait til feb8th then be put on another list etc for icsi (not sure how long the wait is after first consultation with yates) im in glasgow area so if any1 knows it be much appreciated.

I just wanted to know and im presuming its still ok to see  yates while im in middle of treatment with nuffield.... i did call the gri and spoke to the sister there but she didnt seem to grasp what i was saying lol or maybe i  just didnt explain well enough to her.  

I just want to get started and should have been starting this month but delayed because of xmas which really upset me, however they said depending when my day 20 landed in dec they might start me then  working it out looks like  ( sods law)my day 20 would be xmas day lol so i cant see that happening. so looks liek january and i know some might think i should just wait till feb and go with the nhs but its these waiting lists after first consultation on nhs  .

Im presuming i can just tell dr yates im half way thro treatment and  can he  put me on waiting list for icsi as a precautionary measure incase treatment with nuffield didnt work?

I hope this makes sense to you  and looking for some  feedback

Good luck to every1

love
ange

here is hoping 2006 is a good year for us all !!!!!     all round

Im having such a stressful month between being told delay in treatment and stopping smoking my stress levels are sky high lol


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just to wish Tracey a Happy Birthday for today!

   


Enjoy Paris!

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Erin

I'm Back!! 

Had a really relaxing time    - and guess what arrived in the post while we were away?!?  Our appointment!! 

Hurrah!!!   Screening on the 19th December, and post screen on the 9th January!!!!

Thank God things are starting to move!  Couldn't believe the amount of paperwork!  

Anyway, got a date to focus on now, so major diet, ate and drank loads on hols  think I'll be looking for a forum on fatasf***.com!!!  

Catch you later, got a bit of laundry situation going on here!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Everyone

Had a great time in Paris, just sorry to be back to reality now.  Thanks Gail for you birthday wishes, just depressed I'm now 36 - that biological clock is ticking louder than ever 

Hi Ange, yes we spoke about acupuncture, good to see you join us, I think I was a couple of months after the initial consult meeting before we had the screening appt and then post screening appt was about 8 weeks after that, you might have it all over and done with at the Nuffield before then, but its whether you want to hang off for another couple of month for GRI, call 0141 211 5511 and ask for Jean (she is Dr Yates right arm) and she should be able to give you a better idea of timings, which could help you make up your mind.

Tracyx


----------



## lululass

grand to meet all you Lanarkshire lasses last night, really helped! and thanks for lifts, Erin & Boo - I think I might still have been wandering the streets of Hamilton otherwise  lulux


----------



## Erin

Great to meet you all last night,   had a really good chat - learned loads and had a good laugh!

I'm meeting two girlfriends for lunch at same place today! I'll have to write this diet down for anyone who wants it!!  

I'm away to look up that "fat forum" I mentioned!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi girls

Really enjoyed last night too, good laugh and lets face it, thats what we really need, hey how weird is it now that we can put faces to these messages 

Tracy x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
It was lovely to meet everyone last night!  Hopefully we can do it again sometime.  It was really interesting to hear everyone's stories and nice to know we are all there for each other if we ever need a chat!
Lulu - no probs about the lift, I hope your train wasnt late, it was brass monkeys last night (and today!)!! 
Erin - you look soooo familiar, I am wondering if we went to the same school together?!!

Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Great to meet you all last night and also such cheap dates  

Hope we can do it again soon  

Take care,
Gail x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girls, 

Great night last night - hope we can all meet up again soon.  Gail - you and I can have a voddie or two....and we'll try to get the others off the wagon for the night!    Perhaps it will be a bit warmer though!  I could do with Tracy's lovely scarf tonight....its freezing!  

Yvonne


----------



## GAIL M

Sounds good to me Yvonne  

luv gailx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi girls

Just in,







was out at the Kings seeing "Dirty Dusting" really funny, its kind of the same patter as The Steamy, its about 3 old cleaners who are getting made redundant and set up a sex line - (hey maybe that could be my summer job with the scarfs in the winter ) the patter was brilliant but theres just something a wee bit weird hearing old dears talking about putting hamsters where you shouldn't and how there husband liked a wee lamb shank of an evening. 

I was there with my Mum, Aunt and cousins (all in our scarfs by yours truly ) and then went for a meal afterwards - yeah my diets going great!!

Hope to see you all again soon.

Tracy x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi to everyone

Sorry that I didnt come along last night - I was feeling low/tearful and worried about scan which I had today. I'm on day nine of stimming and my scan on Wednesday showed that I had a poor response to the drugs.  Scan today was a bit better and I seem to have responded much better.  I have another scan on Monday to check progress, no e/c is planned so I am hoping that there will be some more bigger follies and no abandoned treatment. The night out sounded like it went well and that you all got to know each other.  Please keep me posted of any future get togethers as I would like to come along.

Best wishes 
Fiona xx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Fiona, 

I don't respond well to the stimm drugs either - but thankfully I got one embryo at least both times.  The first ICSI I did I had to stim for 13 days, it seemed to last forever.  There have been lots of girls who have had cycles abandoned, upped the drugs,and next time they have gone on to have BFP's.  The fact that you have responded well in the last two days is good.  Your clinic can always try the short protocol with you too, which is much less stressful.  Good luck and keep us posted and hopefuly you will be able to make our next meet-up.

Yvonne


----------



## SBB

Hi All
First posting. Feeling   Had first failed ICSI Mon 14th Nov. Found out last night that close friends of ours that we go on hol with are preg. They don't know about our treatment only family know as we are having egg donation. Feel happy for them but   for us. Hormones all over place and had period from hell. Guess only human to be upset. Phone GRI on Fri to find out how case conference went Dr Deshpandi not at meeting so have to phone back next week. Will then find out when we go back but won't be until after New Year. You pin so much hope on first time. Am now despondent about whole thing and am now afraid that won't ever work. Is it normal to feel like this? 

From SBB


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi SSB
So sorry to hear about your result - I have not had treatment yet so can only guess at how awful you must be feeling.  You will find lots of support from this site so I hope it at least helps you to feel you are not alone in feeling this way.  Lots of women have unsuccessful ICSIs but then go on to conceive in later treatment cycles.
Sending you a hug to make you feel better  
Let us know what the doc says next week

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

SBB,

So sorry you had a BFN!  I also haven't had treatment yet, but feel awful for you.  As Boo said, you'll find lots of support on this site.  It's a good place to come and vent all your frustrations, and have a cry.  Keep in touch   

Boo - I'm a Bellshill girl born and bred - your face was familiar too!  Maybe seen you around the shops!!  Looking forward to the next meet!

Take care girls, E  X


----------



## SBB

Hi Erin and Boo
Thanks for encouragement and it is a great site and comforting to know not alone. I know unrealistic that it would work first time but you have to have hope or what is the point. I have premature ovarian failure and also hubby has plenty of sperm but quality not that great. Two probs to overcome. We didn't get any embryos that were good quality for freezing. I know only a bonus if you get them but out of 17 eggs only 2 were grade 1 which they implanted and none for freezing. Feel upset that my egg donor has to go through cylce again, although she happy to do this and that 1 chance gone. I suppose I have to try to focus on future and not on past that I can't change. Feel like a right misery guts right now. Will keep you posted about meeting. Good luck Erin for your appointment. Have you heard when your appointment is Boo.

Love SBB


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi SBB

I am so sorry you had BFN, it really is difficult, but don't beat yourself up about feeling bad as you will have good days and bad days and you need to let it out and don't ever give up hope no matter how hard it gets, and yes it is so normal to worry that it might not work. I've had two BFN's now but I intend to do my next 2 NHS tx as I need to feel I have don't all I can.

It will be difficult with your friend being pg, especially when she doesn't know your situ - but you have to do whats best for you, it may be that you need to distance yourself a wee bit more as she is bound to be giving it baby talk all the time and as much as you don't what to dampen her enthusiasm you have to look after yourself. I was lucky  as my friends/family all knew so it wasn't as full on.

I have two beautiful nieces (19mths and 27mth) and they gave me a card for my birthday "To a special Aunt", inside it had a definition "Aunt  A special lady who is somewhere between and mother and a favorite big sister" I bawled my eyes out  one cause it was soooo lovely and two cause I thought is that all I'm ever going to be?

You are amoung friends here who understand what you are going through so just call on us when you need to.

Take care

Tracy x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Hope everyone is ok - thought I would post to reply to some of your lovely mails, also my car failed it's MOT today and it is not worth getting fixed (L reg and lots of welding needing done! the mechanic said it was 'getting quite dangerous to drive') - eek!!! (Lululass, you wont be wanting a lift off me again in a hurry!) So I felt like a wee moan!!  Apart from being stressed and soon to be skint, I am ok... 

SBB - I hope you are feeling more positive but if not, get your hubby to give you a big hug and remember he will be feeling down too so you just need to give him a big hug right back and get focussed on feeling healthy and un-stressed (well, as un-stressed as you can be) for the next wee while to come.  It is also really hard when people you know (esp ones you are close to) become pregnant, you are happy for them but feel so sad for you too - it just isnae fair petal, but you need to be positive and feel hopeful about the future, just think of all the things you have to look forward to hon.
Our appointment wont be till about May so a wee while yet to wait, time is dragging but at the same time going fast (I know that makes NO sense so I will just shut up now!).  Cant wait to start treatment and be a mum one day...

Erin - that is so weird that we thought the other one looked familiar!  Your tan looked fab btw!
Tracy - your card sounds so sweet, no wonder you were greetin'!  
Well girls another meeting sounds good, I think we should arrange something for the festive period, whaddya say?

Speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Boo!!  Your poor wee car!! Think Paddy the Punto might be joining him soon.   P reg and just scraped through his mot - mech said he was on his last legs!!  

Tan - a mixture of sun and fake!!!! 

Tracy - What a beautiful card!! It would send any of us off for the hankies!  

Was at a fortune tellar yesterday girls, who was pretty good. (never like to get too enthusiastic!)  She made a few good points about friends and family, and described the area where I stay perfectly.  She even mentioned my wellies!!!  Anyway, she freaked me out a wee bit - any fortune tellar I've seen, has always mentioned twins - she told me I was having a boy - very soon!!  My face must have been a bit confused looking (don't be cheeky you lot!) cos she asked if I had been told this before.  I told her no - it's always been twins or a girl (years ago). She then goes onto tell me, I will fall preg with twins - she turns over a card with twins on it at this point - but one will come away!!

There's only so much of this kind of stuff I believe, but it turns out there's a psychic night at the inn down the road from me tomorrow - I'm so tempted to go to see if I'm told anything different!!  Doors open at 6!!!!

Take care girls, E X


----------



## SBB

Hi Everyone

HI Erin that is spookie. Before I even ventured down this road or even met my hubby, I went to a what we call The Spey Wife. She told me that i would meet and marry someone with green eyes, that's hubby and that we would have twins and boy and girl. Have been with hubby for nearly 10 years and now that have gone down IVF route I suppose that is distinct possibility. I am too scared to go see her again incase I freak myself out. I would probably hang on her every word and I think it's hard not too. As long as we all hold onto our dreams I'm sure the vast majority of us will be parents one day. You just keep believing. x  

Hi Boo. Thanks for your words of encouragement. Am feeling a bit more positive. Hope your time goes in quickly. I will hopefully find out tommorrow when or how long we are likely to wait for our F/U appt. I'm hoping Jan but that might be a wee bit unrealistic. Fingers crossed. x  

Hi Tracy. Thanks I think you are right. I haven't seen my friend although I have spoke to her. But it is difficult because they don't know. A bit of me is glad because I don't want them to feel bad for us or walk around on eggshells frightened they will upset us, it is thier happy time too and I just have to think that it will be my turn one day. I know what you mean. I have 4 neices and 3 nephews. I was my sisters birthing partner and was there when my nephew Jy was born. I felt so priviliged to be there and we have a really special bond. My sister is donating some of her eggs to me and i think that if/when I get pregnant that our children will have such a special bond in more ways than one. Hope you are lucky this time round and I will keep in touch. x  

Love SBB


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Boo - what a nightmare I'd be lost without my car 

Erin - You must let us know if you get anything from the spirits tonight, its about 10 years since I was last at a fortune teller and I also got told I was going to have twin girls!!!  WHERE ARE THEY Hee Hee, its what keeps me going, ever hoping!

SBB - Glad your feeling better, thats a lovely story about your sister and nephew.  I know I don't know whats worse the "egg shells" or the "in your face".

Sorry but major rant coming:

Last Friday I told my cousins that the Robbie tickets were going on sale on the Sat morning, one doesn't like him but the other one said she loves him and would definitely go if I could get tickets.  So on Sat morn I get up and try for about an hour to get tickets for my cousin, me and my uncle (cousin was going to take him for his birthday), my other cousin tried too even although she wasn't going and the other cousin tried too.  She called me an hour later to see if I'd had any luck and to say her hubby was also trying at his work.  However none of us had any luck so that was that.  

Last night we were at a family thing and she announces that her hubby had got 4 tickets, but he wants to go, so stupidly I thought thats OK as it would be him and us 3 but oh no he wants him and her to go with two of their pals!   I couldn't believe it and it wasn't the right place to say anything, she even said "I mean I don't even know if they even like Robbie, so you could be going yet!  I am raging/upset, if my hubby had come in and said that, I wouldn't have let him, I am just so angry and now I cant say anything with out it becoming a family feud, if they turn round later and tell me I can go, they can ram the tickets right up where the sun don't shine.

Sorry but needed to get that off my chest!  

I called GRI to see about getting a follow up appointment to ask about any blood tests I could get done mean time so I go on 16th Dec.

Next time any of you are going to spey wife/medium/fortune teller please count me in could do with some good news for a change even if it isn't true!!

I'm up for another meet.

Take care 

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

Tracy - So sorry you didn't get tickets for Robbie - I had a wee look for you on the site, but they've closed the sale of tickets to inner sanctum members too, everything's sold out!!  You'll have to join so you don't miss out again!  I would try and turn up at the concert and see if anyone's selling any. The last concert at Murrayfield, there were loads.

I didn't go last night - too scared!!   Might give the woman a call form the "mediums" thread I told you about - I'll let you know!!!

Take care girls - crazy weather,    so be careful out there!! E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
God Erin that is so spooky about the fortune teller!  I would be interested in going just for fun! At every fortune teller I have been to I have been told I would have at least one child and there would definitely be a boy, who would be first - weird eh.  It is always a good laugh going to these things but when the same thing keeps coming up you do wonder if there is any truth in it!  Tracy you are so right - you just keep hoping!!  Otherwise there is no point!
Well I got a new(well new to me!) car, it is a wee R reg fiesta and we got it in a private sale, it is the newest car I have ever had (sad I know) but I love it already! It is so cute!
SBB - hope you are feeling better hon. That is so nice of your sister, it reminds me of that programme that was on a few weeks ago where a woman who'd had cancer got eggs donated by her twin, then her other sister carried the baby for her.  Such a special thing to do, it made me greet  (so what's new..).
Erin I dont blame you for being furious - that kind of things drives you nuts because you know you would never do the same thing to them.  Some people just do not think, I would be so tempted to say something but I know my husband would tell me to leave it but sometimes it is best to leave it and just remember for the next time - it is sad you have to do that but why should you go out of your way for them again when they are not showing you the same consideration! I am mad too now - grrrr!  
Where are Yvonne and Gail and Lululass - you girls have been awfy quiet!
Terrible weather today innit - I am going home to have a nice pizza and several strong gins (to keep me warm obviously!)!!!
Take care all, speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok    God its abso baltic   was supposed to be going to the pics tonight with the girls to see the new Cameron Diaz film but didn't end up going as I've had a nice snuggly day in the house with jammies on all day so couldn't bare going out in the cold!

Hope your enjoying a gin Boo   - have one for me  

Erin - that was spookey what the f.t. said - what are you up to this weekend?

Mishka - families   - you can choose your friends etc etc - hope you get it sorted out!

Lululass - where are you?

Yvonne - did you end up going to your DH next dinner dance?

SBB - sorry about your BFN - don't give up hope!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend - not sure what I'm doing yet - will see what the weathers like!

Luv
Gail x


----------



## SBB

Hi All

Bloody freezing down here in frosty Cumnock.  .

Got a letter from GRI on Fri. Go for f/u appt 20th of Dec. Could have knocked me down with a feather, as named nurse had told me def after new year. At least we can get closure on this cycle before xmas and new year and then start afresh. I tried to phone GRI on fri avo but just got answer machine so I either tried too late or they got sent home because of weather. Will try again today but I don't suppose it will matter as won't be long before appt and am sure they won't tell me much over phone. Did cheer me up a bit though. Have been off work not just because of ISCI but I fell about 5 weeks ago and broke my wrist. Go back to GP today think I'll have to go back to work within next couple of weeks so not looking forward to that. I work in A+E and not looking forward to the Xmas and New Year bizz. Are all your bosses quite sympathetic or understanding about your treatment? Have any of you took time off around your treatment?

Gail - thanks for support will hang on in there. x 

Boo-  Glad you got a new car. It's really naff not being able to drive. Especially at this time of year trying to do crimbo shopping. I got my cast off last week and it has been a gos send. I've had to rely on everyone taking me places but probably makes a change as I 'm usually one running after eveyone else. My sister is a really special person to me and I feel at least there will be a wee bit of me in there too. My family all think it is great as I was a bit worried how they would react at first especially my dad. My parents divorced when I was 5yrs and my sister is my half sister from my mum's second marriage. But my dad has a step grand-daughter and he loves her just the same as his biological grand children. Just have to keep fingers crossed that it works. Found a web site in USA. www.resolve.org they have a section on complementary therapy and nutrition natural alternatives.The web site gives advice on how to get preg naturally and how to boost your chances using natural alternatives but it also touches on IVF treatment and some peoples success with alternative treaments. I've spoke to hubby and sister and we are going to try the fertility blend for men and there's one for women too. We just thought might not do anything but won't hurt to try. What you think girls? x 

Tracey - sorry about the Robbie tickets I would have been mad too!!  Down right bloody selfish. Nevermind what goes around comes around as they say. x 
Hubby and ihave a day off together. Wonder if he fancies going shopping. I won't hold my breath. Maybe I'll just have a lazy day on the couch then go to docs.

Hope you all well

Love SBB xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls,

Went onto fertility blend web site and they say you can't take fertility blend for women if you are on any fertility drugs like clomid or IVF as this could interfere  with treament. But the men can take it and apparrently increases quality motility quantity of sperm etc. That rules us girls out but thoght I should let you all know.

Love SBBxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi girls, I went to my DH mess dinner on Friday night - only 12 of us, and as the men were revolving round the table between courses I was asked when we were starting a family 5 times....and then at breakfast the next day too!  My DH hadn't told people at work being in the forces and all that however he is going in today to tell them why I won't be at the Xmas do....their mouths are too big. 

I just thought of something ...if you don't have kids its either a)you dont want them or B) you can't have them - both of which are very personal reasons and are not up for discussion so why do people keep asking? 

I'm still in a lot of pain with my cysts, but I started to spot today so hopefully that means they have burst.  

Looks like a few of you are getting nice and healthy for treatment....I have decided to do the opposite this time round!

I would love another night out....just let me know when!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Hope everyone is doing ok - Yvonne, your cysts sound really painful, hope you are ok hon.  Totally agree with you about the audacity of some people asking really personal questions, people seem to think they have a right to know why you are childless! For eff's sake, a bit of sensitivity and common decency please!!
All our families and friends know and I am quite happy about it but would rather people asked us about it from time to time - no one really seems to ask, I think they think it is just too upsetting maybe but sometimes it feels as though they dont care (poor me! I must be feeling sorry for masel today!).
SBB - my husband took Arginine and Carnitine for a while and we got a good SA and then a bad one so I cant really comment but I have read about some folk who it can really make a difference to so it's worth a try.  The herbs etc are expensive though but worth it to feel you are at least trying something.
Hope everyone is ok - I have an exam tonight so I havent been posting much lately, wish me luck (I am expecting to get 100% on fertility questions if they come up!! but then, perhaps not..!).  
Love Boo x


----------



## snow white

Hi there to everyone,snow white here.This is my first time on this board i am from east kilbride and currently waiting to reach the top of the list only 6 weeks to go and we are there. The treatment we will be going through is ivf and like everyone we are anxious and excited to get started,you feel at the start the list is so long away but does go by quickly.My husband and myself having been ttc for nearly 8 years, i have both fallopian tubes blocked dh is okay all other tests have came back fine so fingers crossed.It is so good to know you can always talk to someone who understands,this is a great site there is so much information and amazing stories of positive outcomes.

All the luck in the world to everyone.
Enjoy xmas and look forward to new beginnings next year.
snow white.


----------



## Erin

Welcome to the thread Snow White!

What hospital are you going to?  If it's GRI - that wee waiting room is going to be very busy!!  There's a whole bunch of starting tx in the New Year - so keep everything crossed for a flood of   

I've been doin a crazy Christmas Shop girls - not my favourite thing   trawling through Glasgow, so I've tried to get as much done as possible in one go - it took two - but I'm almost there!! Yippee!!  

Dyin with this cold bug too   Had a course of antibiotics for a really sore throat and chest, which left me with thrush and a horrible cold once they were finished!  Lovely!!  Supposed to be at my friends house warming this Saturday - but they way I feel right now - it will be the couch, duvet, jammies and X Factor!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicas
Hope everyone is good! Poor Erin - hope you are feeling better today petal, you need to conserve your energy so you are on top form for hitting the gins tomorrow night!
Hi snow white - you might be starting treatment at the same time as some of the other girls, which is nice because you will all be going through it at the same time and all understand what it's like.
i have got my mum's 60th party tomorrow night so I am preparing for it by going downstairs to crack open a beer and watch Eastenders - the excitement!!!  I might wrap some presents while I am at it but I have only bought about 3!! Drunken wrapping will not look too nice anyway me thinks!
anyway - hope everyone has a good weekend, speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Welcome Snow White  

Hope everyone is ok?

Feeling slightly rough tonight   had the girls over last night for drinks,
party foods and cheesy music! Had a great night but still suffering slightly - just sent DH to KFC as normally its curry night but can't face chinese or indian tonight! 

Erin - hope your feeling better  

Boo Boo - enjoy your mums party  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend?

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Hope you are all doing well.

Welcome Snow White







I too am from EK! It will not be long now before you get started, its such a long wait but flys in once you get going - good luck lets hope 2006 brings us all a wee bit of luck!









SBB - thanks for the drugs update, my poor hubby is rattling with all the vits I am firing into him!!

Yvonne - I agree about people asking why you've no kids, if they would just stop and think first , hope the cyst are getting better now.

Erin - Hope you feeling better now too, at least you got it out the way before your tx starts, I'm nearly finished Crimbo shopping too









Gail - I was a bit rough myself as I was out at a ladies night on Friday night with family and took a leaf out of Yvonne's book and had more than a little tipple!!

My friends were all having a wee girlie overnight stay in Edinburgh on Sat night but I really didn't want to go, all they would end up doing is talking about their 2 and 3 kids and no doubt moaning about them and I haven't even heard from a couple of them since my last BFN - so wasn't really in the mood.

I don't know what it is about Christmas time that always gives me the blues now, trying desperately to shake it off.









I had asked for a followup meeting at GRI, just wanted to get some feedback on the last two tx, see if there is anything else wrong before we start again, so got that on 16th Dec, which is quicker that I thought it would be so at least that's something!

Take care

Luv Tracyx


----------



## LiziBee

A new home.   

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Sending much 

Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

A new home this way! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43359.0.html


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello girls

I've been in NYC with DH and my mum at the week-end and they were showing 'Infertility- the Musical' just off Broadway. Daft or what   I didn't touch any alcohol - I'm saving myself for the week-end of the 16th December - got 3 parties in a row.  Me and DH have gone OTT on holidays this year since we sold his house.  I thought it would have been a great idea to do all our travelling before a bambino appeared.  Now we've spent the cash,  and still no bump!  Bah Humbug!!!!!

I'm trying something new on the drugs front, DHEA, for my ovarian response.  Fingers crossed that works.

Tracy - hope you're feeling a bit brighter now.  In less than 3 weeks Xmas will have been and gone.  I saw lots of babies at the week-end and it was depressing.  Maybe next year for us?

Perhaps we could all arrange a meet up for January?  Or perhaps the 27th or 28th December??It might cheer us up at a very difficult time of year.  

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - I'd love to see NY at Christmas!!  I'm a big waine at Chrimbo, can't wait to get the tree up this w'end!!! 

Good luck with the new drugs - let us know how you get on.  I had my dr's appointment today for all my blood tests, and that lovely high vaginal swab - all my favourite things in one appointment!!! 

I'd love a meet in January!  Catch up on all the goss!!   

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

I've got my 1st of two work do's on 16th and El Presidente gig on 17th so just taking it easy this weekend, just having a break from putting up the decorations - god I hate doing the tree lights!!

I'm up for another meet, I'm off right through from 23rd till 4th so whatever suits.  Well better go as I can hear the cats fighting with the tinsel!!

Luv Tx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girls, 

I'm finding this Crimbo difficult.  I'll be another year older soon too.  I'm not putting up my tree 'cos I can't be bothered!     Tracy - do you fancy doing mine? Just kidding!

I received a text movie last night from my friend saying 'look at my boy' and showing her year old son starting to walk.   Is that what you would send someone 8 weeks post unsuccesful tx?  I was gutted.      I'm happy for them, but don't need to see these videos - am I being oversensitive??

Bah Humbug.   I feel better having got that off my chest!

Yvonne


----------



## Zildjian

ladies

I haven't posted on this site for a while; I hope you are all ok;  just to let you all know that after 1st private ICSI treatment I got a bfn  on Friday ; I'm totally gutted, although I was prepared for it perhaps not working, I didn't think I would quite react in this way;  I know that there are a lot of you on this thread who have had bfn's and can understand how devastating it is; it is also galling as it cost me and DH 4 grand;  we are on GRI waiting list but as we only got referred from Monklands in May 05 we wont get seen till end of next year;  I'm feeling really    also negative about any future treatments working; I'm also almost 38 so my eggs are on their way down hill; this whole IF business is so unfair; we should all get bfps for going through IF treatment but unfortunately it is a lottery with only a 20-30% success rate; what pees me off more is that GRI dont take into account a women's age when on the waiting list and that when you are well into your thirties the chances of successful treatment go down hill; I'm sorry to rant on ladies; I'm just feeling so low, p**** off, angry and grief sticken; me and DH will need to try and muster together another 4 grands worth of money for ICSI no 2 as we can't hang about for another 10-12 months waiting on GRI;  In June this year I met with the MSP for Hamilton about the unfairness/time of GRI waiting list; he spoke to the Health Board who advised that no body should have to wait any longer than 24 months for IF treatment!!!  This is so galling considering that the government gives state handouts ten a penny to young girls who become pg.  I'm really sorry, I'm ranting again 

Yvonne, that was a bit insensitive of your friend; may be she thought it would cheer you up?  I have a pg friend who updates me over the telephone about how she can feel the baby kicking etc etc; I haven't seen her for a while, and I dont think I can face her, particularly as her bump will be huge now and I get upset when I see pg women and have to run a mile from them ; I also completely understand about finding it difficult to put up the xmas tree; I feel the same, I cant even face going out xmas shopping at the moment  I guess I dont want to be faced with any pg ladies/babies etc 

Luv
Fiona x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Oh Fiona Luv 

I am so, so, sorry  its so difficult and frustrating, all I can say is that there are a few of us on here now who have been where you and your DH are now and who totally understand and feel your pain so you rant away hun!









If I can give you any advice it would be to take time between tx, even although (money permitting) you just want to get going again. I think I speak for Yvonne also, but we both jumped back on the rollercoaster right after our BFN's and now feel it was too quick emotionally and physically.









Did you have any treatment at Monklands? I had one IUI and therefore was referred from that date and not when they actually referred me which was about 5 months later.

I have a follow up meeting on Friday (which I had to ask for). As I have just to phone GRI when  comes to start tx again, but I had decided I was going to wait until after Christmas but when  came last week part of me just wanted to phone up to start again and part of me is scared to start all this again!!

As for Christmas, all my decorations are now up







- but as of yet the magical Christmas fairy hasn't been to sprinkle her festive cheer dust - but I am trying!!







Its just so unlike me not to be buzzing at this time of year but I am putting it down to the drugs and disappointments! 

Yvonne - it still amazes me the things people (who know) say and do to us. I guess everyone just gets wrapped up in their own life and because we have been going through this for so long now it has lost its important with some people. I had a friend in work telling me she was so knackered and that was it, she was giving her kids up for adoption, she'd had enough bla bla bla....









Hope everyone else is doing okay and hope we are not putting off you new girls!! Like everything else we have good days and bad days, just long for when its more good than bad.

Take care

Tracy x


----------



## GAIL M

Everyone,

Hope you are all ok?  Nothing much to report here - been loaded with the flu all week so not been on here for ages!

Off on holiday this week so going to blitz the x-mas shopping and gut the house 

Got our work x-mas night out on Saturday at the Moodiesburn House Hotel so looking forward to that  

Yvonne - whens your night at Coatbridge Point? or is it past? 
Your not being oversensitive - sometimes people just don't think!
Keep positive  

Fiona -  

Hope everyone else is ok Erin, Mishka, Boo, Lululass?

Keeping everything crossed for lots of BFP's next year   

Going to go and watch that new drama on STV secret smile - looks good 

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Zildjian

Hi ladies

Gail and Tracy, thanks for your replies; Tracy - I had a laparoscopy in May 05 carried out at Monklands, result showed that I had one severely blocked fallop tube and the other one couldnt be found ; so no chance of conceiving via IUI therefore not offered it; I was seen at Monklands prior to this (Jan 05) for a IF investigations; it is a pity that they didnt refer me at this time to GRI; I found the nurses very unpleasant at Monklands, one of the (I think it was the sister) said to me "dont think as you are an NHS employee that this will get you up the GRI waiting list quicker"  cheeky ***; she was putting words into my mouth;  I have found the nurses at the Nuffield so much more professional and pleasant;  Tracy, I really wish you all the best when you embark on your treatment next year; you are so right, once you have had one cycle of treatment you just want to get on with it again, but as you say, it is physically and emotionally draining so it is important to rest between treatment cycles;  I'm just hoping that my numbers come up in the lottery, then money would be not option (carry on dreaming)

Take care
Fiona x


----------



## Erin

Tracy - Hope you feel "Christmassy" soon!!  I know we've all been saying for God knows how many years - this time next year....  but, think positive, you never know! 

Yvonne - Can't believe your stupid friend!!   How totally insensitive! Try putting a wee tree up - and enjoy spending time with your DH.

Gail - Poor you - looks like you caught my cold! I never got to my friends house warming - was out cold on the couch for three days!!  Hope you feel better soon.  

Fiona -   to you and your DH.

Boo, Lululass - hope you guys are well  

Well - I'm off to my nephews school Christmas Show tonight, and as DH is working - no doubt the MIL will be bending my ear at some point, I'll be in a building full of families, my SIL has three boys (all cute) so, I'll probably end up taking care of one of the smallest two - so - my one bottle of wine a week quota might be binned for a few hours!! 



Take care girls, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

A bit of a furry of activity on here!

Gail - my night out in the salubrious Coatbridge Point is on Saturday - so I guess with your work's night out being the same day thats out for you.

Fiona - I have had 2 tx at the Nuffield. I did my second very soon after my first.....and it was a mistake.  I thought I would need carted off to the loony bin.  I'm taking my time with number 3 - I think it will be March for us.

Tracy/Erin - still haven't put up my tree.  I looked out a poxy little fibre optic one....but I still haven't plugged it in.  I will not be cheery this Xmas....I will not be cheery this Xmas........Just kidding girls! 

Tracy can make the 27th or 28th - anyone else up for a meet? (Tracy - if our meet goes ahead can you have a wee drink or are you going cold turkey   )  

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
I just logged on and the post I thought I had posted..hasnt been posted! I must have pressed the wrong button.  What an eejit.  In fact, none of my posts are here! Not sure what is happening to my pc.. or my brain...
Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok and in the Christmas spirit!!  I am going to decorate this weekend, am starting to feel quite Christmassy!
Hope everyone is ok,
Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well.  Had my follow up meeting on Friday and it went very well, had a good chat with doc and she said everything had went as it should so there was no major probs other than the fact they didn't stick.   I was on 300iu Gonal F the last two times (8 eggs 1st time and only 4 the 2nd) so they are now going to up it to 500iu, I'm a bit scared in case I get OHS but I guess they know what they are doing.  I was going to wait until AF in Feb to start so I could try and loose the Christmas bulge but now that my job situ is changing I think we will need to start in Jan so that its more or less over before I start my new role!  

God its a thought starting again, I really feel quite apprehensive about it, not like the 2nd time when I just got on with it, just starting to feel normal again too!  So I guess I am going to have to take it easy over Christmas as far as the old fire water goes!!

Take care

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

Had my screening today!!  Filled a few more test tubes with blood, and a urine sample!!  Then of course there was all the paperwork to be filled in!  Amazing how you go from being quite excited   to a total downer - talking about dying   !!  God!!  Next step is the post screen on the 9th of Jan, then all going well, we'll be waiting for AF!!  

Might bump into you in the waiting room Tracy!!

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

hi chicks 
Hope everyone is well - good to hear we have some good news on the posts with your appt Tracy and your tx about to start Erin.  You must be so excited!



Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Happy New Year Girls  

Hope 2006 is your year and you all get your dream, take care,

     

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Happy new year to all of you - Yvonne, Erin, Fiona, Tracy, Gail, Lululass and anyone else I might have missed.  Hope everyone is feeling better with Christmas and New Year (that emotional time of year) out of the way and a new year with lots of good things to look forward to.
Erin - not long till your post screening, will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on.
Tracy - you dont have long to wait now till your tx, damn that hospital for being shut on the 31st!!!!  It's no' fair...
My first tx will be about May time so I am going to phone in February and find out if we are still on track for May or if it will be later (please no).
Fiona - just wondered what the waiting list is supposed to be for you if you are Lanarkshire since there is supposed to be a 12-14 month wait.  We were referred in March 05 and are due to get tx 12-14 months later so we are hoping for May, there is a chance you will be seen sooner than the end of '06, I know time is of the essence and you want it to happen as soon as possible, but if you are Lanarkshire also then it should be a 12-14 month wait.  

Well I am going to chill out on my last day off before starting back work and watch Ghandi on the telly (my life is so exciting!) and keep telling myself we only have 4 months to go, it seems like an absolute age but I'm sure it will go in quickly (if I stop thinking about it! as if!!).
Love to everyone and here's to LOADS of BFPs for everyone this year
Love Boo x


----------



## lisahunter

hi everyone, 

new to this.  i cant believe how much better i feel just by reading what some of you have written.  im not unusual for feeling so angry and impatient with pg friends and family after all.  im also hopefully due to start my first icsi treatment in may 06.  it all depends on my weight.  i have pcos and despite jogging 3 nites a week, kickboxing for and hour a week and walking a dog everyday i cant get to the right bmi.  i am sooooo careful what i eat.  do any of you share this difficulty?

thanks so much for making me feel better already.  how do the rest of you find the royal in glasgow.  what a depressing hospital.  and that waiting room send panic through me like nobodys business.

god im not exactly mrs chirpy today.

sorry 
lisa.x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
I have just phoned the Royal to find out about the waiting list and when we might start treatment - when we got referred in March '05 we were told there was a 12-14 month wait but now it is 15-16 months.  I am slightly gutted to say the least - I know it is only a short delay in the big scheme of things but it just feels as though it is NEVER going to happen!!! grrr!!!  
Lisa - I am totally with you.  I was overweight despite going to the gym 5 times a week and watching my calorie and fat intake like a hawk.  Well this year, I stopped going when we moved house and I lost a stone (probably through stress!) - granted it is probably all muscle which I lost but still! I am going to start back but only go once or twice a week since it is too tiring and I dont want to stress about it either.  I think also I lost the weight partly because I stopped focussing on it as much.  BMI is [email protected] too since it doesnt take into account the amount of muscle you have and you probably are fitter and healthier than most!!!  Keep at it though and it WILL happen.
Take care all,
Love Boo x


----------



## Hollypops

lisahunter said:


> how do the rest of you find the royal in glasgow. what a depressing hospital. and that waiting room send panic through me like nobodys business.
> 
> god im not exactly mrs chirpy today.
> 
> sorry
> lisa.x


You have nothing to be sorry about! You are dealing with a lot, we all are and we're only human - the whole infertilty thing is so shockingly unfair, it's no wonder we get hacked off! It's allowed 

I didn't have a good expericene at the Royal if I'm to be honest. 
I had one cycle of ICSI (was funded for 3, but found the first too stressful to have another). I've written to my referring consultant about the Royal, in the hope they improve their patient service - as you say, depressing and sullen staff who are void of the concept that the patient care is paramount. 
I agree, the waiting room is awful and unfortunately I spent most of my time at the Royal in there! I was never taken on time. On average, I was taken an hour late (one appt. was almost 2 hours late and my EC was almost an hour late because the doctor arrived late) at each appointment and was never offered an apology. Obviously, couples who are being trated are generally very grateful for the chance and I feel the Royal take advantage of this - they don't expect us 'grateful souls' to complain. I worked for the NHS for years, and every department is the same - the patient comes first. Hopefully the Royal have improved their attitudes and you will have a much better experience there than I did. Good luck,

Holly xxx


----------



## lululass

happy new year everyone! It's got to be our year - lots of luck to all you strong women going through this.
best wishes, lululass xx


----------



## lisahunter

hi holly 

good luck for february!! i will be thinking about you.  i also work for the nhs and was completely stunned at the facilities in the royal.  its such an old depressing building.  

consultant at the royal told me i was over excersising and to cut back, however, my gp said this was nonsense.  consultant also said they are reviewing the bmi allowance as gri is the lowest bmi criteria around.  hopefully this is done before may as i am exhausted trying to shift this weight.
lisa.x


----------



## Hollypops

lisahunter said:


> hi holly
> 
> good luck for february!! i will be thinking about you. i also work for the nhs and was completely stunned at the facilities in the royal. its such an old depressing building.
> 
> consultant at the royal told me i was over excersising and to cut back, however, my gp said this was nonsense. consultant also said they are reviewing the bmi allowance as gri is the lowest bmi criteria around. hopefully this is done before may as i am exhausted trying to shift this weight.
> lisa.x


Aw well good luck with it!  

They are very sticky about weight up there, eh? One lady when I was there was irate and it was to do with something that had been said about her weight. It is awful that you can hear what everyone is saying in that waiting room, everyone is sat there just staring at each other - they don't have anywhere private that you can go if you are feeling stressed out. You just have that one teensy room which is often stanidng room only, it's shameful.

Holly xxx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi all

I'm new to this and was wondering if I could join in?  I live in the south side of Glasgow and will be attending GRI for treatment.  I had my day 2-5 and day 21 blood tests and my hubby has had his semen test done (to see if suitable for ICSI) at the hospital.  (Have already been told by our own doctor that there is a problem with hubby's sperm as per a previous test he had done in Jan 05).  We have to go to the hospital next week for an appointment for us both to find out the results of the tests and where we go from there.  Can anyone advise what sort of timescale it will be before any treatment will begin?  

Thanks Sharon


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Sharon   
Of course you can join in doll!  I think the Glasgow waiting time is about 9 months and you get 2 goes at treatment.  That is for IVF/ICSI anyway - not sure what the procedure is with IUI but I dont think you need to wait as long.  When we got our results at Hairmyres and then got referred to the Royal, the consultant referred us from the date we got the results from him.  Because we are South Lanarkshire, we get 3 goes at treatment but the waiting list is longer (15-16 months at the moment).  So from being referred in March '05, we got our first appointment at the Royal in Sept '05.  Not sure if you will be seen sooner because you are Glasgow, perhaps someone else knows about this?
Hope everyone else is ok and not struggling too much being back at work!!! 
Love Boo x


----------



## Sharonc

Thanks Boo.  It will be great having other people to talk things over with and who understand what you are going through.  Unless folk are going through the same thing, they don't understand how upsetting the whole issue is.  Especially when they advise you that yet another person is pregnant!

Thanks Sharon


----------



## Zildjian

Hi Ladies

Happy new year to everyone, lets hope 2006 brings lots of luck for us all and we get the positive result we all deserve.

Boo Boo, I contacted GRI a couple of weeks ago and like you was advised about the increasing waiting time, I am really annoyed as well  I am a couple of months behind you in terms of waiting time, I was referred to GRI in May 05, it is a long time to wait, I was advised that the waiting list can go up to 24 months (ouch!)although Dr Yates said that this is unlikely to happen, I'm not so sure.  I am thinking about trying to muster some funds together for another shot at private treatment while on the waiting list as I dont feel that I can wait for at least another 10 months due to that horrible biological clock ticking away (I hate this expression!); I feel that if I wait for this length of time my chances will be much slimmer 

Best Wishes
Fiona x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all Sharon I totally agree - this site is really great, esp when you are just starting out and trying to make sense of it all and deal with the fact it is not going to be as straightforward for you and your dh/partner as it is for other people.
Fiona - I take it that means you will get seen about Aug/Sept.  It is really frustrating I agree.  We are trying to save up for tx but we want to try and use our private money for our next shot at IVF if we use up the NHS goes or if we get pg and want another go at some point in the future.  Although if we had the money now, I know I wouldnt want to wait!!  The waiting time can go up as well as down so let's hope now it has gone up that it goes down between now and the summer (pleeease) 
Hope everyone is ok, good luck to all those having or about to have tx.
Love Boo x


----------



## lisahunter

hi all, 

i was referred to the gri in may o5 from ayrshire and arran and my first appointment was in november at dr yates clinic.  he said that ayrshire and arran patients usually wait 1 year for treatment to start so may 06 should be when we begin.  im going back though in february to check how my weight loss etc is going so im hoping were on target for may.  i totally understand where your all coming from about the waiting you have to go throught just to have a baby.  

its so depressing when people all around you just seem to look at a baby and they get pregnant.  and nobody ever really understands how you get upset.  the most annoying comment i got when i was upset recently was "dont worry if it doesnt work out with the icsi you can always adopt!"  i thought i was going to go crazy.

best of luck to you all and hope the waits worth it.

lisa.x


----------



## Boo Boo

Lisa - a friend of mine said exactly the same thing to me yesterday in an email!!  She said, "oh well you could always adopt?"!!  People just dont think before they open their mouths!  I have also had a really close friend say something similar - it just leaves you speechless!
Have you called the royal to find out about the waiting list just to check it is still 1 year?  Might be worth doing just to make sure.  I would rather know just to be prepared, plus I wanted to find out because I will need to let my work know and they will need some notice of when I might have to be off for treatment.  It is incredibly disappointing though but there is no point staying annoyed/upset because it would just drive you mental!
Have a good weekend everyone!  
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Wow this thread is getting so busy!!  We'll have to try and have another meet up soon!! 

Lisa, Holly - The GRI waiting room - it's famous on this site!!  Everyone complains about it!!  Hopefully one day someone from GRI will logon here and take the hint!!  

Sharon - We were originally told our tx would start around October, but our screening appointment didn't come through until December - sorry - just preparing you!    I was so excited, checking the post all September waiting on an NHS envelope!!  Imagine my disappointment when my smear test notification came through!!!  

Happy New Year, Lululass, Boo Boo, Tracy, Gail, Yvonne, anyone I've missed!!

Take care girls, E X


----------



## lululass

Hiya Sharon
Thought I would chip in here as I am in the Glasgow area too, which might help with your timings.  I had the blood tests you're talking about in July. Then we had our pre-screen and post-screen (for hep, HIV etc) appointments in November and finally started down-regging just before Christmas. All the waiting is such a killer! 

Everyone on here is so helpful - I found it great to have a rough idea of timings from Tracy and lots of support from everyone (thanks Boo & Erin & all!)  

take care, lululass


----------



## Sharonc

Morning all

Another question!  I notice that people talk about having to lose weight before treatment can start.  Can anyone advise what BMI the GRI state you have to be before they will commence?  Obviously after Christmas and New Year I am a lot fatter than usual!!!  Would like an idea of whether or not to chop off a leg to achive my target weight!!!  

Sharon


----------



## GAIL M

Sorry Sharon,

Not sure on the BMI for GRI - one of the other girls on FF that I know should be able to help - i'll ask her to IM you  

Good luck,
Gailx


----------



## Sharonc

Thanks Gail.  That'd be great.

Sharon


----------



## Boo Boo

Hiya 
Sharon - I heard that your BMI had to be below 25 (think that is anything up to 25).
Hope this helps

Boo x


----------



## jdrobinson

Hiya Sharon,
                  Your BMI must be 30 or under at the Glasgow Royal.Hope that helps anyone.


                                          Janet  xxx


----------



## Sharonc

Thanks everyone for your help.  I should be okay then.

Sharon


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone "Happy New Year"









I was Godmother at my friends sons christening today, I was really chuffed to have been asked and it was a lovely day.

Good to see lots of new girls on this thread. Its taken me ages to catch up so I'll try a few personal messages:

Erin - Good luck tomorrow with your post screen appointment, you are well on you way now and yeah we could be cycle buddies.









Gail - Hi, glad to see your still around, hope you had a lovely Xmas and New Year.

Yvonne - Where are you? Hope all is well.

Lisahunter - Hi and welcome, the facilities at GRI are awful, but I have to say the nurses more than make up for it, last time I was in they told me that they are looking at moving the Unit and the Suite to another newer building together, but she wasn't sure when it will happen but it will make it much better. All you feelings are totally normal and we can all relate to them so rant away on here!  As for the adoption thing, people just don't get it and just say the first thing that pops into their head, adoption would be by no means an easy route ether.









Boo - Hi hun, sorry your tx has been pushed back, its just so depressing, hang on in there.

Holly - Sorry to hear you had an unpleasant experience at GRI and ICSI is very stressfull, good luck with your DIUI in Feb









Lululass - good to see you are still around, hope all is going well with you.

Sharon - Welcome, good luck with you next appointment, it is a long weary road but you will get through it. We all understand what its like so come on here to let off some steam or if you just need a cyber cuddle. It is under 30 for your BMI at GRI. 

Fiona - Hi, the waiting is a killer ain't it? I am so with you on the old biological clock,







I can hardly sleep at night for the racket its making now .

Sorry if I have missed anyone, take care

Tracyx


----------



## GAIL M

Just a quickie to wish Erin good luck for tomorrow  


Luv to everyone else -   

Gail x


----------



## lisahunter

when i saw dr yates in november he was saying that gri are perhaps going to review their bmi criteria.  apparently gri is the lowest bmi around and therefore they think they are going to increase it.  i hope they do cos bmi doesnt take into account muscle mass.  anyway just a wee bit of info for you all.  
lisa.x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello girls -especially our new additions!

Tracy - I've been a bit quiet as I contemplate if I have the bottle to go for tx 3.  We have spent a fortune so far and its difficult to throw even more cash at this again.  In addition the Royal had said that our sperm isn't good enough to work with (??)  - which is confusing as I thought with ICSI they only needed one - and the Nuffield have never had a problem with it.  This means we might not qualify for NHS treatment anyway.  We have another test in early February.  I'm glad we didn't wait around or I would have been gutted.

Boo Boo - thanks for the update on the wait..I'm 2 weeks behind you on the list.

Erin - good luck with all this tx.

Like several of you I panicked a bit at the BMI, which is 30 for GRI and although I do have a high muscle to fat ratio, I must admit that I have eaten one (thousand) too many choccies. My BMI is currently 27.4       If I'm being honest with myself, and even though I go to the gym 3-5 times a week - I need to cut out the burgers, chips and sweets.  Each tx saw me put on 10 pounds.  I've added pilates to my program - so my stomach is finally flattening out.  Oh the joys......   Interestingly, I have never been weighed at the Nuffield........

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope everyone is well.
Tracy, glad the christening went well, how lovely to be asked to be godmother  
Erin - good luck for your post screening appt tomorrow, let us know how you get on.
Yvonne - I was typing my post when yours came in, was just going to ask if you were ok since we hadnt heard from you in a while.  Do the Royal not do PESA/TESA?  It is totally [email protected] that it comes down to money in the end. Sending you lots of    
My brother has been taping a programme called 'baby doctors' on Discovery Home and Health for me for the past week or so - started watching some of it yesterday but I think 6 episodes is enough!  Quite intense to watch  , nice to see everyone's stories though.
Speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Hi guys - starting a new thread - Single embryo transfer!!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45511.0.html

GRI are offering couples the option to take part in a single embryo transfer study, and have asked if we want to take part - let me know what you think - my mind's a mess!!

Thanks, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hiya 
Just thought I would write a post to bump up this thread so it's kept going!
Erin -  have you made any decision yet or are you still thinking about it all?
I am so glad I am inside on a night like this - it is wild out there!!  
I know it's not snowing but I couldnt find a picture of rain and gale force winds!

Hope everyone is good, take care all
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Think I'm swaying towards SET Boo.  I know there are a lot of healthy twins out there, but it is safer for both baby and mum.  

They will only do it if we have four Grade 1 embryos, so the choice will be out of our hands on the day of ET.  If you put yourself forward for the study, you can change your mind at the last minute.

Mind you - my mind changes every five minutes - so watch this space!!!  

Take care, E  X


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Erin,

I have never produced 4 embryos for transfer never mind all grade one, so I think SET is one less thing I need to think about!   I would be interested in what % of their patients actually get _4_ Grade 1's.

Its funny because we deliberated 1 vs 2 for ages before the first and I said 1, DH said 2 and in the end we plumped for 2. But then I only got one embie anyway....and it was BFN.

On my second attempt I went for 2, as I would love twins...if only not to have to pay for another cycle and to go through the stress again. If I had one baby, and wanted a family of 2 it would mean another ET.....and I would be a couple of years older at that point, which I don't want to be. I was also concerned any surplus embies would not survive the thaw...something I didn't want to risk.

I have changed my mind constantly since my options were reduced and since 2 have failed. I would guess a lot of us who have been through BFN's would plump for 2.

Good luck with your decision!

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - my mind has changed so many times over the last three days - my head actually hurts - no joke!!!  

Don't you wonder if there is only one embryo in there, it has a better chance of sticking?  I don't know - heeds burstin!!!

We'll have to all try and catch up soon, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Erin - good luck with whatever you decide, I hope it works either way!  How did you get on with your appointment, can you start tx soon?
Lululass - how are you getting on?  Are you stimming just now?  Hope it is going ok.
Yvonne - how are things with you, have you decided what to do about your next tx?  Bloody NHS!!
Tracy, Lisa, Sharon, Gail, Fiona - hope you are all doing ok.
I am at work just now and completely BORED oot ma heid!!!
Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well. 

Oh Erin , just another difficult decision on the fertility route, here's my tuppence worth. You sound as if you are pulling towards SET, if you make that choice and on the day they don't get 4 grade ones what happens?

I assume they will still transfer what they have whether it be just the one anyway or two lower grade what ever you choose at the time. Maybe you should agree to give it a go and then if on the day you don't have 4 grade ones then you just go with the flow. I'm with Yvonne in that the 1st time, although I had 5 embies, I only had 1 grade one & 1 grade two transfered and the others were not strong enough to freeze. On the second attempt I had 4 embies, 2 grade 1's transferred and the other 2 were not strong enough to freeze.

I just felt my 1st tx was a learning curve anyway as you just don't know how your body is going to respond to the drugs etc. I know its hard but try not to get too worked up about about all this, give it a go 1st time if that what your hearts telling you, but just go with the flow on ET day - Kind of like a birthing plan - you just don't know until it all happens. You just really need to chill out and relax for whats ahead . When does it all start for you once you decide?

Yvonne - I cant believe that, is your next test with GRI? What his count cause my DH is only 2million and high abnormality, low mobility and the Doc said to us "Remember we only need one"

Hope all is well with all the rest of you at whatever stages you are at 

Tracyx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi All

Hope you are all well.  I had my appointment today at the GRI and saw Dr Yates and Underwood to get the results of my blood tests and DH's semen analysis to see what treatment we would be able to be put forward for, if any.  All tests came back as normal.  Hubby's sperm volume has gone from 3 million to 79 million !! in the space of a year and it is normal motility, morphology etc according to the docs.  Me and hubby just looked at each other as we were gobsmacked and thought that it must have been someone else's results!  I have now to go back in 3 months for a laparoscopy (tried to get out of that one by advising that I had had one 8 years ago but they were having none of it!)  I found that whole experience very painful the last time as I got an infection in my wound and trapped air in my shoulder.  Doctors have advised us to "just keep at it" in the meantime until our next appointment.

Really pleased for Hubby as he was really down blaming himself for us not being able to conceive.  He is chuffed to bits now  .  If the sperm appears to be okay now and there are enough of them, would it now be IVF that I would have instead of ICSI?  The only difference Hubby has really made between the last test and the most recent one is that I have been giving him Wellman Tablets and 500mg of Vit C every day as I had read in a Zita West book that this was good for improving the sperm.  He has been taking these for two months now so hopefully it will continue to improve!

Sharon x


----------



## Boo Boo

hola  
Sharon - that is fantastic news! Wow what a jump.  It gives the rest of us hope, my dh's tests have shown a count of 2m (our first one - devastating) with poor motility and morph'y, then 26m with very good motility and morph'y, 6m then 3m - both with low motility and morph'y.
I guess IVF would be used since ICSI is only for very low sperm counts. Here's hoping you wont need it  
We started a new regime (again) at new year, dh is on Boots Wellman tablets and also 1000mg (or micrograms) of l'arginine.  We ordered Marilyn Glenville fertility blend for when they run out.  Mind you we have done all that before, and acupuncture and Chinese herbal medicine, and it didnt make much of difference but at least you feel you are trying and doing something positive.
In the meantime here is that orange spot  some of the folks on here have been talking about to try and help us all get a   
Erin - let us know what's happening girl!
Yvonne/Tracy - we were also told we only needed one   for ICSI....
Hi to everyone else - oh and Lisa have you called the Royal to find out about the waiting list?
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girls, 

My Dh husband's count has been 52m, 26m, 600,000, 2m, 1.2m - can't remember the rest ....we've had about 10 tests done privately by now and 3 on the NHS - all of which have been fine for ICSI apparently.  The Royal said the sample we gave for our first appointment was 'not suitable' and to come back early Feb to see if there was improvement....I was in the middle of a 2ww back then, so just wanted to leave.  Don't worry we'll ask plenty of questions this time!  We have one frozen straw at the Nuffield so we could hopefully have one try.  I think they might not have the time to spend looking for a decent sperm, but when you go private they can spend all day if they need to....or so the embryologist says.

Erin - regarding one emby - better chance of sticking.  In size terms your womb is a massive space for an embryo to bounce around in...I doubt if they put in 2 they would bump into one another before they implant, or for a few weeks even! 

Sharon - fab news on the sperm results.....blow some of that luck my way please!

Yvonne


----------



## lululass

hi guys
good to hear everyone's news!
I'm finally stimming, after a stressful week where I had to go and get some ovarian cysts drained (oh joy). Turned out to be OK, but at the time I was left not knowing whether my treatment would continue or not. Luckily everyone at the Royal was great when I went in for the procedure (very like egg collection) and put my mind at rest.  Also had to do my first injection the same day as the procedure so was quite an exhausting day!

I've got to start sniffing on Monday - any tips for how you kept your drugs cool at work? I don't really want to put them in the communal fridge.... 

hi to everyone new. Erin and Tracy - good luck with your treatment starting v soon, and Boo not too long to wait (i know May seems like ages away....) Hi to Yvonne and Miska too.

take care, lululassx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Sharon - if your DH results stay high they may be going to do another lap & Dye with you to check all is well and then try IUI instead of IVF.  Thats why I had to get a Lap & Dye but after one attempt at IUI they decided DH count was too low after all  and I was then put on the NHS ICSI waiting list!

Lulu - you have certainly been through the mill, hope all is well now and good luck stimming  I am luck and have a fridge on my desk, but I think if its even kept in a a wee cool bag it should be okay.

Tracy x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  
Oh lulu - you poor thing, what a nightmare time you have had this week.  At least you are all sorted now and you dont have long to go now before ec/et.  I have also wondered about keeping the drugs cool since we have a communal fridge at work too.  I might buy a wee cool bag or put the drugs inside a lunch box or something (not with my lunch in it though   )
Yvonne - are you planning to wait till you get the test results back in February before deciding if you will have another private tx?
Erin - when do you start tx?
Tracy - have a good weekend hun, not long till you start now.
Hopefully we will have some 2006 weans this year
Love Boo x


----------



## lisahunter

hi all, i keep getting lost.

do you think if i call the royal they will be able to tell me if i will definately start treatment in may.  or would i be better waiting to see dr yates on feb 22nd?  im scared i seem really pushy!  

ive read a few posts now with people saying they are 'sniffing' i was just wondering what they meant by this.  ive read loads of literature on icsi but ive never found anything about sniffing anything.  also been feeling really panicky again lately i dont know if its maybe cos ive got so much on my mind about starting icsi etc.  does anyone else feel this way at times.

lisa.x


----------



## Erin

Sharon - Excellent news, I'm off to buy DH some Wellman tablets!!!  

Boo Boo - next step is to call GRI on first day of AF!!  

Yvonne - Have you tried putting all those numbers on the Lotto!!!  Could win loadsa cash for more private tx!!!  

Lulu - What a nightmare week - hope it's going well now!!  

Lisa - Don't worry - I don't realise how tense I am sometimes, until I notice how sore my head and shoulders are!  Just take a deep breath and think of the end result!!  


Hi to everyone else  

Take care, E X


----------



## LiziBee

Just wondered if you ladies had seen this?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45878.0.html
Lizi.x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi all 

Lisa - Give the Royal a call 0141 211 5511, they get it all the time so don't worry about being pushy.

Sniffing is related to Downregging, at the Royal they usually give you an injection to start you down regging, but it only lasts in your system a few weeks you then get a nasal spray which you do 4 times a day(sniffing) just to keep the DR drug in your body until its time for EC.

It is all a really stressfull experience and it is only normal to feel the way you do, just try to relax and feel free to ask on here about anything you are unsure about.

Take care 

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Tracy x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Everyone

I'm just on for a rant really 

Just called GRI to book next tx to find that they are not booking anyone in the Lanarkshire area in until after 1st March.  I cant believe it, I was really dreading starting tx No 3 and got all worked up to call and now I feel like I have just been kicked in the stomach.  I am so angry and disappointed 

Tracy x


----------



## yfinlayson

Tracy, 

Thats rubbish!  Is it down to budget?  I wonder if its just Lanarkshire patients?  I can't get my head round how their waiting list works.  I phoned up yesterday to see about going private and my appointment will be in May - whereas this time last year it was 6 months for an appointment, so the waiting time for private treatment has reduced.  Is it the same nurses who do both private and NHS?    

You must be raging....I know I would be.  

Feel free to rant away on here, and if you fancy a coffee with the gang again then just let us know.

Yvonne


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Thanks Yvonne

Yeah I think it is budgets, she said they do this a couple of times a year! , Glasgow is OK its just Lanarkshire.

It is the same nurses and doctors whether its private or NHS, we were told 6 month wait for private last year too but it ended up being 8 months.

I'm myself tonight as DH is working away so I'm stomping about the house, I more disappointed than anything else as you know what it takes to get yourself ready emotionally to go again!!

On a positive (as I am trying so hard to find some!) we are booked up to go to Lanzarote for a week on 5th Feb (was working it round my treatment as I thought!!) So at least we will not need to be completely T-total now.

God I'm gutted , yeah another meet up sounds good to me.

Tracy x


----------



## Boo Boo

Tracy, you must be absolutely raging  
After getting yourself psyched up for another tx and then they do this - how #$&#%&# annoying!!!!
Erin - I take it this applies to you too?  I am so sorry for you girls, preparing yourself for tx then this happens....
Another meet up is  a great idea, I think we could do with it to let off some steam!!

Take care all
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

God I Hope Not!!!!!  

I'll be phoning them today/tomorrow when   shows up, so I guess I'll find out then?!?!?

If they delay us I'll be sick!!  It's exactly two years from my initial appointment at the GP to tell her I've been off pill for two years and no pg, so that's four years all in (if you follow - really mad -   not sure if I'm making sense!), if I have to wait another few months now - I'll go off my head!!!!     

Let me know where and when for coffee - or if appointments are delayed - sumthin stronger!!  

Take care girls, E X


----------



## lisahunter

HI ALL

i phoned gri today to see if the waiting list for aryshire and arran is still 1 year only to be told that they couldnt find my name on the ******* list!!  honestly thought i was going to explode.  due to start icsi in may if my bmi has came down enough.  if i have went throught all this pill popping and feeling sick for nothing i will go crazy!

cant believe this.  ive been feeling really low the last couple of days and this is the last thing i needed.  

lisa.x


----------



## yfinlayson

Gees, 

This is so frustrating!  DH and I are still waiting to see whether we are even suitable for NHS treatment....we will find out in 2 weeks after our next SA at GRI.  From what I've seen and heard I much prefer the Nuffield, but unfortuately it comes at a price.  I've kind of given up to be honest, I think I'll pass out with shock if I ever actually see an appointment card.  

Lisa - lets hope its a mistake and they find your name.  It shouldn't affect your place in the queue, tey'll just have to squeeze you in.

Erin - I would be amazed if you are delayed.  Surely you are 'through the net' for this financial year. To delay you now is cruel.

Tracy - It takes a lot of guts to go back for a 3rd tx - I'm really, really retiscent as I don't know how I'll cope with another BFN, and all the money wasted.  To be delayed again is a nightmare.  I got through Xmas thinking maybe I'll be pregnant/ have a baby by this time next year, and to be delayed totally destroys your hopes.  You must be really keen to get started too.

Ok - We need a drink!  (Or a coffee)     Same Place, same night suit everyone?  i.e. Pizza Hut, Hamilton on a Thursday once Tracy gets back from her hols?

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

Pizza sounds good to me!!    Diet's oot the windae!!  Been major comfort eating.  Two best friends are pregnant, and while I'm honestly soooo happy for them (love them both to bits - they're like sisters) I just feel dead sorry for myself.   They both know about my treatment, so they've been dead nice, but I still felt gutted for me and DH.  It took one of them a year and the other two months!!

Anyway with that and the SET issue - I now look 4 months gone!!  HA!!!  

So, I'll call GRI tomorrow morning and let you know what they tell me.  

Take care, E X


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi Girls, hope you don't mind if I join you I've been lurking for a while as I get over another BFN which I got in December (Christmas Day - thanks!!). I'm a lanarkshire lass and have done 2 NHS cycles, both BFN. Luckily last time round, I got a few frosties. 

I phoned GRI this morning and asked them about the delay in treatment. They say that they have enough bookings for January and Febuary and they are asking girls to phone up with their March a/f to commence treatment. I'm due to do a Natural FET and I'm told it wouldn't affect me as it doesn't take up much of their time I suppose!! I don't think I'll do that until May/June anyway, but I wanted to check to see if potentially there was a waiting list to do it as I thought I might have to put my name down, but apparently not. 

For those from Lanarkshire who have been anxiously waiting for your appointment, I'm gutted for you. I can only hope that you are already booked in somehow into the system and you'll be ok to start?? 

Good luck to all.

SpookedOut


----------



## lisahunter

hi all, 

had a really bad night last night.  burst into tears and cried for about an hour to my poor dad.  not coping as well as i thought i suppose.  it just hit me yesterday when i phoned gri and they told me about the "unofficial waiting list for icsi for those people who need to loose weight "  that i might not loose enough to start my first treatment in may.  i am loosing weight for the first time in years since i got diagnosed with pcos.  but im not loosing it quick enough.  im exercising all the time im watching what i eat cos im on xenical and metformin.  im so miserable. 

i go to see dr yates in february to check how the metformin is going etc, and i just know he's going to say sorry not enough weight loss perhaps we'll see you again in august.  i feel absolutely heartbroken at present and my poor husband doesnt know what to say or do.  

my dad wants to know how much it is to go private for treatment.  can anyone tell me the answer to this?  he's also going to speak to a work colleagues wife and see if she can come and talk to me.  apparently she's been throught all this herself.  perhaps it will help!  

does anyone else have periods like this where they could just cry all day long.  and if so how to you get through it?  

sorry folks im probably getting everyone elso down now.

thanks for listening.

lisa hunter.x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Oh Lisa

I feel for you hun, I really do, we all have days like that and its perfectly normal so don't feel bad you just have to go with it and it will pass I promise.  The important thing is you are letting it out and not keeping it all bottled up and remember we are all here to help each other. 

Where are you from Lisa, we had a meet up before Christmas at Hamilton and it was good to meet up with the girls and just let off a bit of steam and learn from each other, we are planning another meet so if any of you new girls would like to come let us know. 

Lisa I have PM'd you details of going private.

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

Hi Lisa - Don't worry - I think every single person on this forum has been there!!  The daftest thing can triger floods of tears!  

I called GRI this morning - and have to call back with March AF!!!     Can't believe it!!

I'm trying to think positively - It's only another couple of months, and it gives me a few weeks to try and lose comfort eating pounds!! AF due 22nd March, so might even try and squeeze a wee holiday to Spain in first week of April.

SpookedOut - Hope you can join us for Pizza, I think you'd enjoy it.

Look forward to seeing everyone soon - Enjoy your holiday Tracy!  

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Oh Erin!   I thought you might have been lucky and have been counted in their numbers!

Looks like we will be cycle buddies at this rate! I thought that too, extra time to loose the extra lbs!! 

Tracy x


----------



## lisahunter

thanks for your support folks, 

i would really like to meet up for that pizza.  i live in kilmarnock but my husband is so distressed about me just now he would take me anywhere if he thought it would stop me crying.  

thanks for your information tracy im going to contact them asap.  

feeling slightly better now.  talking to you has helped.  

thanks again.
lisa hunter.x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry to hear you have all been getting mucked about with the GRI - the same happened with me on either the 1st or 2nd IVF  .

Sorry not been posting much but quite a lot has happened recently.  Wasn't going to post this here as it is not my intention to upset/offend anyone but having met all you great lassies I just wanted to let you know what has been happening in my life.

Anyway, to cut a long story short - found out in December I was pregnant naturally - was in total shock but obviously delighted as although I now have Kara I will never ever forget the pain infertility causes.

Had a lovely x-mas and announced it to the parents on x-mas day.  Then a few days later started spotting went to the Early pregnancy unit at Monklands who scanned me and saw good heartbeat.
Thought everything would be ok but started bleeding heavily on Tuesday 24th Jan. DH had to phone an ambulance as body went into spasms with the blood loss and ended up passing out.

Won't go into all the details but ended up on morphine and gas and air.  Got kept in overnight then
got scanned the next day but it was not to be   

Really hope I've not upset anyone by writing this as I just wanted to let you know whats been happening.  You are all fantastic lassies and I wish each and eveyone of you all the best for 2006 

Going to go now and search the net for a holiday, as I feel we could do with one.

Take care,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Gail

I don't know what to say to you,  that must have been an awful experience for you I am so sorry   You like to think that once we get to end of this awful journey that we have had our fair share of torment but life just keeps on dishing it out!  Take care and look after yourself

Tracy x


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry for 'lurking' but just wanted to pop in and send Gail big hugs 
Lots of love
Lizi.x


----------



## Boo Boo

hi everyone
Gail, I am so sorry to hear that hon - you poor thing, sending you big hugs.


What a horrible thing to have to go through.
Lisa, hope you are feeling better - you know we are here if you ever need to talk.
Erin - sorry to hear about the Royal's INSANE decision to delay you and Tracy and all other Lanarkshire girls tx - it is so unfair, and infuriating.
Hope everyone else is good - a meet up sounds good to me, I think we could all do with it!
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Gail, 

Dont know what to say at a time like this, but I'm really gutted for you.  Hope you get a nice holiday booked and come back rested.  

Girls, 

Shall we say Thursday 16th for a meet or the week after?  Lisa - If DH has to bring you over then I could get my hubby to take him to the bar in Esporta.  It would save him going back home.  Its normally just the girls that meet up.  If he doesn't fancy that then thats no problem either.

Yvonne

Kind regards
Yvonne


----------



## lisahunter

hey all, 

where is it you all meet.  ive never been before.  yvonne- it depends what shift my hubby is but that is such a nice offer.  thanx.  

lisa hunter.x


----------



## Erin

Gail - I'm heartbroken for you, sending you and your DH a huge    Hope you get that holiday booked, you definately deserve it.

Lisa - We meet at Pizza hut, in Hamilton Palace Retail Park, be good to see you.

Take care, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the  wishes   .  Ended up absolutely p .....   
on Saturday night and the tears all came out.  Had the fatal mobile phone in hand and I think just about everyone in my address book got a drunken phone call    Going to go back to work tomorrow and get on with it  .

Will probably try FET in the summer but who knows?  Still time for the fortune teller to be right about having a baby naturally within 18 months  

Would love to meet you all again  

Take care,
Gail x


----------



## janp

hi all. sorry about youre news gail thoughts with u and youre hubby. on day 5 of injections again after bfn on xmas eve. dont feel confident at all this time maybe thats a good thing. go wed for a scan to see how many folicles ive grown .jan p


----------



## GAIL M

Thanks Jan and Erin,

Sorry to hear about your BFP Jan - don't give up hope - 

  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Gail, 

I do hope your fortune teller was right!  I've got my fingers crossed for you naturally or through FET.  It would be really nice to see you again next month.

I haven't heard from anyone on a preferred date so I think we'll go for Thursday the 16th February at 7.30 pm at Pizza Hut Hamilton?  I'll get it posted on the meeting board.

Kind regards
Yvonne


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

I've been off work with a virus and just feeling a bit yucky!

I'm off to a psychic night tonight and I am going to try and get a private reading while I'm there! Hope they don't mention anything about planes before I fly off on Sunday thought !!.  Not sure what to expect as these big events can be a bit of a sham so I am just going with an open mind but if they don't mention anything about this IF business at all then I'll be disappointed.

16th of Feb to meet up suits me, so hopefully will see most of you then, I'll let you know what tonight brings!!

Tracy x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Hope you are all good.  I just got back from a weekend away in Krakow - it was great, what an amazing place.  Cold as hell though!  
Back at work today though which was not too bad, people were being extra nice to me because I had brought in some birthday chocolates!
16th sounds good for a meet - thanks for posting the details Yvonne, I will be there, will be good to catch up with everyone and maybe meet some new faces?

Love Boo x


----------



## janp

getting eggs retrived on monday . fingers toes and everything crossed.jan p


----------



## GAIL M

Keeping everything crossed for you Jan    


16th sounds good to me  


Look forward to seeing you all again. 

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Erin

Janp - Sending you loads of      

Boo - Wow - Krakow!!  Look forward to hearing about it over pizza!!

Take care girls, E X


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

hiya girls so chuffed to see there was a meet coming up in lanarskhire, im in hamilton, 

I suffer from PCOS and endemetriosis, been trying to conceive for a year and a half, been on clomid for 4 cycles now.  Would be good to get to know other people in my area.


----------



## lisahunter

hi girlies, 

back at work today.  was up at the hilton in glasgow on saturday night.  it was fab!! in the executive suite no less.  (got it cheap through hubbys work). so nice to get away just for one night and not think about babies etc.  

never guess what happened though.  for the first time in 8 months i took my flippin period.  couldnt believe it!! imagine being so happy about that.

looking forward to 16th.

lisa hunter.x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Nice to hear from everyone - Carole Anne, I'm in Hamilton too (Silvertonhill), hope you can make it along to Pizza Hut on the 16th.  At least we will be able to recognise you from your photo!
Lisa, that is just blinkin typical!  Sounds like a nice wee break though.
Janp - hope it goes well today, we will all be thinking of you.
Speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

Yes i hope i can make it hubby is backshift that week, should be good to meet up with loads of you.


----------



## Erin

Hi Carol Anne - Look forward to seeing you next week.  

Janp - A few more              your way!!

Lisa - DH and I were in the Hilton Exec Suite last year - a reward from DH's work - it was great!!  We were in the Exec lounge having a couple of the complementary drinks and I phoned home to my mum and dad to check on how our pup was.  The girl who worked in the lounge heard one side of a conversation which went something like "I can hear her playing with her toy - I've left wine for you on the kitchen worktop and few treats for her too - yeh the park tomorrow would be nice - is she ok, she's not being too much trouble? - phone us if there's any problems"  The girl said "you're supposed to relax and forget about the kids for the night"  You should have seen the disgust and confusion on her face when I told her it was a dog!!!   Ha Ha!!  

Hi to everyone else, E X


----------



## lisahunter

hiya, 

have to say could have gotten used to the exec life.  some of the people were soooooooo snooty though.  did shed a bit of a tear though when a couple about our age came in with their little girl.  just thought that would be so nice to be here with our little baby.    

wee question about the meet up in hamilton.  how will i know who the ff people are as i have never met any of you.  should i perhaps wear a red rose in my hair!!!! lol.    

c u soon.

lisa hunter.x


----------



## Erin

Dont worry Lisa - we had never met each other the last time either!!  

The table was booked under one of our surname's, so just asked staff when we entered where our table was.

Sending you all some bubbles, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello all,

The table is booked under *Finlayson.*for 7.30 on the 16th. I've got Pilates before which finishes at 7.30 so should get there at 7.35pm. If you're starvin then just order me something...I guess we'll get the usual square pizza thingies anyway....even though we all nursed the menu for a good half hour last time as we made our introductions! I asked for the same round table but apparently you can't book specific tables, but they'll try and if we're lucky we can get that one again.

Looking foward to it.

Yvonne


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

No pizza for me   - only joking - just booked 2 weeks in Fuertuventura - last 2 weeks in May and bought a new bikini yesterday in Asda  !

Look forward to meeting you Carol-Anne and Lisa  

Luv to everyone else,
Gail x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

Looking forward to meeting you all as well.


----------



## lululass

hi gals
sorry I won't be able to make it next week which is a shame - gals' work night out. Feeling v nervous on the 2ww, minutes ticking by very slowly    Have a great time at pizza hut.

Erin - thanks for the bubble! my first one! (don't know how they work but pleased to have one!)
take good care all, lululass x


----------



## yfinlayson

Good luck on your 2ww lululass, its a shame we won't get to meet you.

We had to go to the Royal again today to get the results of our SA (if you remember they didn't think they could treat us, even with ICSI as the sperm quality was so low.) Anyway the result was 122m per ml, 58% motility (they don't test morphology)!!!!!!   Which is amazing for us! My next question was could we do IUI -we only have 1ml _total_ volume, but with IUI they wash it then add some fluid anyway, getting over the 'volume' issue. After deliberating IUI vs IVF vs ICSI with the Dr., she still recommends ICSI because I am a poor responder, hence _perhaps_ I have reduced ovarian reserve (rules out IUI) and as they dont want to risk zero fertilisation, that rules out IVF.

I'm in no hurry to do ICSI again and as I ovulate exactly on time every month (I use OPK's)I think we might have a few IUI's at the Nuffield as we wait. (Boo - realistically by the time we get through our screenings in May/Jun our txs will start in July/Aug, I asked today) DH gave another sample to the Royal today, which will be frozen if any good, and we are supplying a sample at the Nuffield next Tuesday to be frozen too. Just goes to show there is always hope for our DH'a SA's improving!

Sorry about the me post. Looking forward to that pizza......

Yvonne


----------



## janp

2 embryos transfered today told they werent grade 1 but that they were lovelly ha ha. results on 21 frb fingers crossed xxxxxxx janp


----------



## lisahunter

janp

really hope things go well for you and the 21st is your lucky day.  think positive thoughts and rest.  

best wishes.
lisa hunter.x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicas
How is everyone?
Carol, best of luck with your 2ww, keeping everything crossed for you!  
Janp - you too, hope you get a BFP  
Yvonne - I am totally stunned by your dh's results! Flippin eck, has he been rubbing himself in shellfish lately?!?! What an amazing result, you must be thrilled!  It gives hope to us all!  Thanks for letting me know about possible tx times, that is great to know.  I keep hoping for a pre-screening appt card to come through the door but I am not sure when this happens before tx?
Looking forward to seeing everyone next Thursday
Take care all
Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Girls
Not sure if any of you have seen this but I just noticed it on the IVF board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45557.80.html

16-17 months according to one of the girls on here. Maybe it is different for ICSI/IVF, who knows, just thought I would post this anyway...

Boo x


----------



## choochoo

Hi GRI girls,

Firstly apologies on butting in!

New to site.

Would appreciate your feelings on drugs used by GRI.

Attended yesterday on 2nd icsi cycle to be advised that they were stopping treatment due to no response to puregon whilst on 375ui as this is seemingly highest dose.  Would be interested in hearing your experience of this versus gonal F as this was last drug used - whilst this was still considered as poor response did gain 4 good eggs on gonal. and resulted in BFP(though m/c)

- Has anyone else's treatment been stopped - what was next stage?
- Has anyone been on higher dose?
- Which is preferred drug?

Am so disappointed   to learn this could be the end of the line for us with such a poor response - anyone been here?

Thanks in advance for advice XXX


----------



## GAIL M

Lululass,

So very, very sorry to read about your result  .

Please take care of yourself and your DH, I am gutted for you.
Luv
Gailx


----------



## yfinlayson

Lululass - I didn't see you post the results of you treatment, if it was a BFN then I'm gutted for you. xxxx

Choo Choo - I have had 2 tx at the Nuffield whilst waiting for the GRI. On 1st tx I was on long protocol (synarel + 225 Gonal F) and got 3 eggs, 2 were suitable, 1 fertilised- BFN. Due to the poor reponse next time I went on short protocol (no down reg) on 375 Menopur and cetrotide - got 5 eggs, 4 were suitable, 2 fertilised, BFP then m/c. I was due to do another short protocol with 450 of gonal F and cetrotide, but I have delayed this as we might be able to do IUI now.

In answer to your questions -

Has anyone else's treatment been stopped - what was next stage? During tx 1 they suggested I stopped and retried on a higher dose, but I wanted to continue. Response to stims is hit and miss so asking you to stop is relatively common.

Has anyone been on higher dose? I did 375, next step for tx3 was going to be 450 but you can go up to 600.

Which is preferred drug? I have seen people on here say Menopur is better than Gonal, and X is better than Y but I don't think this is always the case. It wasn't for me anyway.

Am so disappointed to learn this could be the end of the line for us with such a poor response - anyone been here? My Dr suggested donor eggs to me at one point, but then he said that the embryos we get are really good. I asked him 'Why then would I _consider_ donor - was it just a quantity thing? i.e the more embies, the higher the chance of a BFP. As he realised that I wanted my _own_ biological child, he was happy to let me procede and I accept that I will be a 'poor responder.' (There is a seperate thread on here for poor responders) Ask about a 'cetrotide' or 'flare' protocol at GRI. They should do this next, with a slight increase in drugs I would have thought.

In addition I have recently started taking DHEA (50mg per day) to help with ovarian response during stims (totally without medical supervision) _which I would not recommend you do without consulting a doctor_. I'll find out on my next round of treatment if this has made a difference.

Good luck, its not all doom and gloom yet, you still have a few tx options to try.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

Havent been on the site for a while due to not having any internet access. Hope you are all okay. Quick update on myself;  I have not had af for over CD 60 days,since icsi Bfn in December. I have had blood tests taken by GRI which worringly show no hormone activity  I have to go for another blood test next week;  Gri advised me that it is probably due to the downregulation injection I had at the Nuffield (gonapeptly) which gri now dont use and apparently the nuffield have now stopped using it;I feel angry that this is the case and that I cant move onto further treatment until this is all sorted out;  it just shows you how powerful these drugs are and my question is, what are the longterm impact of ivf drugs on our bodies, especially if some of us have to have numerous attempts?  I am on waiting list for NHS treatment but have been advised that the waiting list is now up to 18 months for south lanarkshire!!!  So if I ever get my period back (never have I wanted AF so much in all my life) me and DH will have to fund ourselves for private treatment for a 2nd time due to the waiting list and not having time on ourside.  Unfortunately I cant come along to the get together on the 16th  as I will be down south visiting a friend.  Hope you all have a great night . 

Best wishes
Fiona


----------



## Erin

Lululass - So sorry - sent you PM.  

janp - sending some       your way!

Choochoo - This site is a wealth of info - hope you find what you need!  

Hope you can help me out - DH got a letter from GRI asking us to come in for another appointment.  Apparently there is a rearrangement in one of his chromosomes.  The letter says it's not be alarmned about, and a chat would be helpful!  Anyone else experienced this?  

Thanks, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Sorry Erin - have no experience of this   - hopefully someone will have some info? 
If no-one replies - IM Tony and he might have a link to some info on the site. 

Look forward to seeing you on Thursday  

Gail x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  
Hope everyone is ok.
Erin, I have pm'd you with some info which might be of some use. Have they tested your dh for chromosome abnormality before now or is this your first test?  We got the tests done last September.  The evidence seems to suggest that a chromosome rearrangement has implications for male fertility, which is already the case so I'm not sure what else it might mean - have sent you some links anyway. 
Lulu, sending you big hugs.
Fiona - here's hoping the waiting list goes down so you can get seen sooner, I am hoping for that for us too!
Choo choo - welcome to the site.  
Hope everyone else is good,
take care,
Love Boo x


----------



## choochoo

Hi All,

Thanks for all the info - thought I had a lot of knowledge but still learning and appreciate hints and tips!

It is a complicated business!

XX


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Just got back today, absolutely shattered as had to get up at 4am for the flight, had a great relaxing holiday and certainly feel the better for it - weather wasn't that great though 

Its taken me ages catching up on all the posts.

Big welcome to all the new girls, look forward to meeting some of you on Thursday.

LuLulass - my heart goes out to you 

See you all on Thursday

Tracyx


----------



## lisahunter

hi all, 

glad you had a nice holiday tracy.  hope your all relaxed and refreshed.  looking forward to thursday.  bit nervous though as i don't know any of you but looking forward to being able to talk to  people who understand.  

see you all thursday.

lisa hunter.x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Don't worry Lisa we were all very nervous too, felt like a blind date  but I guarantee you will feel much better after it and its good to put faces to names.

Yvonne - who is all coming on Thursday?

Tracyx


----------



## yfinlayson

I need to do a roll call, but I think its me, Tracy, Erin, Boo Boo, Gail and Lisa.  Not sure if Carole Anne is coming, she hasn't posted for a few days- but we should all fit around a table nicely.  

Have I forgotten anyone??  If I have I'm really sorry...     I'm not the most organised when it comes to nights out!  Everyone is welcome!

Yvonne xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi 
Lisa, please dont feel nervous (it is just lil old us!)!
Looking forward to seeing everyone on Thursday!!

Boo x


----------



## lululass

hi gals
thanks for all your kind posts and PMs. I haven't posted the results of my 2ww on this thread as I didn't know what to say  
So far, my pregnancy tests have been day 13 - AF arrived & negative test, day 14 - faint positive (whatever that means..), day 19 - strong positive, today - cramping and negative test. So it looks like I have had a v early m/c but the Royal aren't entirely sure what has been happening. Have to go back next week to have more blood tests and check it's not an ectopic pregnancy  

I thought the worst that could happen would be a   but I guess life can be more complicated...

sorry I won't get a chance to see you again on thursday, and meet up with a few new faces. Have fun.
take care y'all, lulu xx


----------



## Boo Boo

oh Lulu
I am so sorry to hear that - sending you big hugs  
Thinking of you...

Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Oh Lulu

Its so unfair, as if it ain't bad enough we have to go through this in first place , thinking of you both at this difficult time.

Tracy x


----------



## monreith

Hi,

I am currently waiting for my NHS appointment after a failed private ICSI at the Nuffield and was hoping I could join you guys. Sorry I haven't been posting or anything but I've been working like a demon to try to forget the BFN...doesn't work unfortunately, just something you learn to carry I suppose. Anyway, I think it would be good to chat to people who know what its like to go through this and eat some pizza!

My login in Monreith but my name is Fiona

Thanks
Monreith


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Fiona 

You are more than welcome tomorrow, I found it definitely helped me to chat to others going through the same emotions .  This is only our second meeting so we are all still getting to know each other, look forward to meeting you tomorrow.

Tracy x


----------



## GAIL M

Lululass,

So very sorry you had to go through all this - its like a rollercoaster ride 

Keep strong, take care of yourself and your DH,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M

Fiona,

Look forward to meeting you,  

See you all tomorrow  

Luv
Gail x


----------



## lisahunter

hi gals, 

really sorry i didnt make it last night.  had to get doctor out for my poor hubby.  was feeling really light headed and sick.  didnt want to leave him on his own.  really disappointed i didnt get to meet you all, maybe some other time?

hope you all enjoyed yourselves and ate plenty of pizza.  speak you you all soon. 

lisa hunter.x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Really enjoyed our wee get together last night, it was a real tonic.   

Lisa - Sorry you couldn't make this one and hope your Hubby's ok, I had a virus that made me light headed and sick a few weeks ago , hope hes better soon, we'll keep you informed of our next meeting.

Fiona - well done for taking the braves step to join us last night, it was really nice to meet you and I hope we haven't scared you off.


Tracy x


----------



## monreith

Hi,

Thanks Mishka Mouse. I was nervous but really glad I went because you are all so friendly and it was just what I needed as it's hard to talk to my family about the treatment and it was a relief to hear others talk about it so openly. Anyone else who was thinking of coming along and didn't, should definitely put the next one in their diary...you have to hear the banter between yfinlayson and Mishka Mouse...better than the telly.

Love Monreith x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Fiona - it was really nice to meet you, hope you will come along to more nights out in the future!
Erin - good luck for your hospital appointment tomorrow, let us know how you get on!
Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## lisahunter

hey girls, 

im at royal tomorrow as well.  maybe see you there erin.  my appointments at 2.15.  ill be the one with the pale face nervous twitch and dehydrated in an attempt to be 1 stone lighter.  

speak to you soon.

lisa hunter.x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi girls,

Do you mind if I join your chat?  First time on this site so I hope thats okay.

Me and my new husband of 1 month   are just in the middle of first cycle of ICSI at the Royal (he had cancer and chemo a couple of years ago...). Into day 7 of daily injections and start the snuff tomorrow, theatre next week I am told.

Just wondered if anyone else felt horribly hormonal after Prostap.  I have been getting really upset (and irrationally angry) every day and in particular finding it really hard when new mums and babies come into where I work and I have to speak to them. Also having night sweats. If anyone else has experience this, do you remember how long it took until you felt a bit more normal?

Lindsay
x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Lindsayann

You are very welcome on here, you will find this whole site very useful.

Congratulation on your recent wedding.









Sorry you aren't feeling so great,  but I'm afraid thats normal, I was really weepy and super sensitive to everything. The hot flushes and night sweats are also awful  and I'm afraid it takes about a couple of months for all the drugs to come out of you system and you feel normal again, of course that's if the tx hasn't been successful. Hopefully you'll be lucky and you'll get a BFP and your own hormones will kick in naturally 

Feel free to rant on here as we all take turns of that from time to time it really helps to get it off your chest, good luck with your treatment and let us know how you are getting on.

Erin - Thinking of you hun, hope all goes well tomorrow.

Lisa - good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

Sorry girls - bit of a "me" post!

Had our appointment at 3 today - sorry Lisa, we would have missed you (amazingly quick turnaround time today!) - with Dr Lyall.  She was very nice, but has advised us to see the genetics department for a more in depth chat, as they will have all the relevant stats.

DH has the translocation in chromosome 13, which means there is a chance of passing on Patau's syndrome. This can affect build and intelligence.  Apparently, it is passed down from his parents.

Now - you know when you're trying to be very sad at a funeral, or be very serious at something - well - serious??  I just kept thinking to myself - I knew his mother was a few chips short of a happy meal, and had to stop myself having a giggling fit!!!  Here I am being told, our child has a good chance of being short and stupid, and all I could do was think - yip, knew it!!!

Of course once the realisation of the higher risk of miscarriage, the fact GRI don't do PDG (surprise surprise) but London clinics do, sunk in, I was ready to burst into tears.  They took a sample from me to see if I'm also a carrier, and we left.  (After I told the nurse that was taking my blood how famous the cr*p waiting room was).

So, at the moment, I'm on an extreme downer!  My diet was going really after our pizza last week, but I have managed to munch through two bags of crisps in an hour, and I am definately opening a bottle of wine tonight!

www.fatasf**k.com anyone!!!!

Thank god we booked our wee holiday - DH is feeling like he's let me down - which is nonsense of course - so our week in Spain can't come soon enough!!

Take care, E X  


PS - Road works outside my house at the moment - replacing the pavement - loads of cones!!!!


----------



## Erin

PPS - Traffic cones are orange!!!!!


----------



## yfinlayson

Oh Erin, 

How soon can you see the genetics department?  Soon I hope?  You must have a million and one questions.  Remember the munch bunch (my new nickname for us lot as we love our pizza) are here if you need to talk, or we could have a pizza/vodka session if required.

Gees, you'll need that holiday! 

Y xxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Erin, big group hug  
That list is just getting longer...
Hopefully they were reassuring though - did they say what the probability was of the child actually inheriting this syndrome?  Or does it depend on whether you are a carrier or not?  When did they say you might get the results?
Your head will be buzzing - I agree with Yvonne, let us know if you want to meet up, even if it's just for a wee moan and a bit of a **** up....
Love Boo x


----------



## janp

got a bfp but been bleeding since good news going for blood test frid lets hope bleeding settles and i can hang on to this pregnacy. news hasnr sunk in yet good luck to u all ..............


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Erin - Dont know what to say hun, what a nightmare,thank goodness youve got that holiday booked, DH is bound to feel guilty, its just so difficult.  Take care and hope you dont have to wait too long for the appointment with genetics dept.

JanP - Good luck, everything crossed for you, hope your resting!

Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Thanks guys!!

Dr Lyall has told genetics we're due to start treatment in March - hopefully appointment won't arrive while we're away!

The genetics department apparently have more information with regards to probability of baby inheriting it.  I think it took six weeks for this result to come through - so end of March maybe?

Poor DH is feeling really low - he said he wouldn't blame me if I wanted to look for another man!!  I've told him if I had to choose between him and a baby - he would win - everytime.

Times like this make you realise what a strong marriage you have - as they say, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!!

I'm ready for our next munch bunch meet anytime!!

Take care guys, E X  

PS - well done janp x


----------



## GAIL M

Erin,

Apologies for not posting sooner   - so very sorry to hear what your going through  .  

Take care of yourself and your DH,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi only me again,


Congrats to Jan P -  keeping everything crossed for you  

Welcome to the thread Lindsay  

Hope everyone else is ok?  Really enjoyed the meet last week   Defo need to get a   organised at some point!

DH is going for a p..s up tomorrow in Glasgow with his mates to watch the rugby. So god knows what state he'll arrive home in - as long as he doesn't phone me looking for a lift home  .  Think i'll hit the shops and try and pick up some thing for the hols  


Have a nice weekend everyone,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## monreith

Hi Everyone,

Erin - I hope your spirirts are still up despite the setback, it must be so frustrating. Fingers crossed for good news when you return from your holiday - you deserve it. 

Welcome Lindsay! This thread is very friendly and helpful for those good and bad days.

JanP - Congratulations - hope your well and relaxing

GailM - I feel guilty - my hubby is the driver today - going for a girly lunch and then to see the Rod Stewart musical Tonight's the Night which should be a laugh...he has promised to pick me up after if it doesn't interfere with the skiing on t.v.

Still waiting for my letetr from the Royal to confirm I am actually on the list...phoned again but they said Dr Lyall had been on holiday so could not sign the letter. Not sure whats happening there but I suppose two weeks for a letter is nothing I guess.

How is everyone else? Boo Boo, Yvonne,Tracey,Erin, Gail, it was great to meet you last week - Thanks for making me feel welcome.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Love
Fiona x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

I thought Dr Lyall was away, when i was attending the royal a couple of years ago, she was there and then she was moving, maybe im getting the doctors mixes, up.  Anyway how did the meet go, sorry i couldnt make it folks, when is the next one


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicas
Hope everyone is well.  
Fiona, it was really nice to meet you, glad you enjoyed it - hopefully we can all meet up soon along with some other new girls!
I was at a psychic fair today in Glasgow and the first thing the woman said to me was 'I can see babies, it is very important in your life just now - are you having trouble conceiving?'.  GULP!  She was very good but I dont want to bore everyone with the details, needless to say I came away feeling quite stunned with some of the things she said!
So I am just going to settle down to watch a dvd and have dinner with a nice bottle (no, not glass - bottle! cause I am greedy  ) of wine - small pleasures eh...
GailM - did you get anything nice for your hols?
Erin - hope you are well hunny, you must be dying to hear what is going on but the holiday will do you the world of good I'm sure.
Tracy, Yvonne, Carole-Anne, Lisa, Janp, Lululass, Lindsayann - hope you are all good and enjoying your weekend.
Take care everyone
speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi girls,

First just wanted to say congrats and good luck to JanP and sorry to Erin and anyone else who is having a tough time of it.

I was at GRI for scan today and found out that my follicles are all nice and ready now (17s, 18s and even a 21!) after my stimm injections and I have to take my booster injection tonight ready for theatre on Wednesday.  I am quite anxious really as a friend of mine who has been through the tx three times told me that the egg retrieval is pretty unpleasant - does anyone have any top tips for getting through it?

Also, can someone tell me how to fill in the pink details that I see underneath all your messages with your treatment history?  Call me a technophobe but I can't figure out how to do it!

X Lindsay


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Well done Lindsay,

I have been through it twice and I didn't feel a thing, a wee bit of an ache in my tummy later on but nothing major, everyone is different so try not to worry. I'm not great with sedation so they give me an anti sickness drug too and I was OK both times. Just try to relax, its normal to be anxious, I'm sure you'll be fine, you'll wake up and go "was that it"? Good luck 

If you click on the PROFILE button at the top of the page, then on FORUM PROFILE INFORMATION at the left hand side you can pick a picture (click on Personalise picture  then scroll through the pictures on the right and pick one, you can then add a personal text line which appears below your picture, this is done further down the screen. Then at the bottom of the page theres a box to type in called SIGNATURE, whatever you type in there it will appear at the bottom of all your posts.


----------



## lindsayann

Thanks Mishka Mouse x


----------



## yfinlayson

Good luck with your EC Lindsayann, sounds like you have some great follies there - I find EC much easier than ET, I went back to work after my EC last time. 

Fiona - hope you get that appointment soon

Erin - hope you are OK

To the others Carol anne, Tracy, Erin, Boo, Gail, Janp - hope you are all well.

We went ski-ing on Saturday in Glencoe.  Big mistake, there was hardly any snow and DH pushed me off a T-bar tow (accidentally he says) and I fell down an embankment as he proceded to go up the hill on the lift.  I was in agony as I crawled up the side, and smiled to try to detract from my humiliation - but about 50 odd people were in the lift queue..... killing themselves laughing.   I skied back down to the next lift, with tears smarting at my eyes, as I was sore and couldn't find D at this point.  If I saw it myself I would have laughed, I must admit,  but it was soooo embarassing. I then waited for 45mins for DH to ski down.  I was one unhappy bunny, I can tell you!

Anyway, I'm off to make him feel even more guilty tonight.......

Yvonne


----------



## monreith

Hi, Yvonne

We were supposed to go skiing at Glencoe today but the snow report did not sound too good so we didn't bother...ended up spending our day of at the cinema seeing the file Lucky Number Slevin which was really good. I think you should make your DH feel a wee bit more guilty...my biggest fear is falling off a towbar  - probably more scared of making a fool of myself. At The Lecht they sent me to the back of the queue when I failed to get on a poma... thats was sooo embarrassing.

Just been looking at cheap ski holidays in Austria as my DH is desperate to go skiing...any excuse for a holiday and not to think about ICSI and the whole shebang.

Got my letter and estimated appointment - looks like it will September...whcih makes our wait 15 months instead of the promised 9 but I guess thats the same story for a lot of us. I am going to write to my G.P and ask why they cannot pay for my drugs if we go private again.

Hope everyone is well.

Love
Fiona


----------



## monreith

Lindsayann - I forgot to add that my EC was a dream - don't remember anything..it was the ET that was painful for me but thats because the doctor hit my cervix and said I was a funny shape...the nurse said I was the same shape as about 50% of women and he was just making excuses!!


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello Girls, hope you're all well

Sheena from Infertility Network UK was asking when our next meeting was so she could come along (and I think she has another girl from Hamilton interested).  How about Thursday 23 March, or if you fancy later, the Thursdays 30 March, 6 or 13 April (Erin's Birthday I think).  Please advise.

Yvonne


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Guys,

Hope everyones ok and having a better week than me - flaming boiler packed in again -  so need to fork out about £1K on Saturday for that - have managed to borrow 4 heaters to keep us going just now as it abso baltic   - also lost my passport - house an uproar trying to find it  Also AF just arrived  

Y - Any of those dates suit me    Hope your making DH pay for laughing  

Fiona - hope you enjoyed your girly lunch - my DH went out a 1pm and didn't come home until 1am   - he doesn't go out often so will let him off this time  

Boo - didn't get anything nice shopping - not a lot of summer stuff in the shops yet although Next had a lot of nice wee tops - will browse through the Next directory and make a list me thinks   God that was spooky what the psychic said to you - makes you wonder  

Lindsayanne - good news on the follies  

Miska - hope your ok - when do you move offices?

Erin - are you on holiday? or when is it you go?   - have a great time  

Lulu - thinking of you - hope your ok?  

Hope everyone else is ok? Carolanne, Jan P and anyone else I've missed  

Take care,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Yvonne - the 23rd is good for me (day after my exam so I will be able to relax!). The 30th is also ok but I will need to get back to you on the other dates esp if they are around Easter?
GailM - what a time you are having!!! When do you go on your hols? you must be dying to get away from it all esp if your heating has packed in!
Erin, Lululass - hope you are ok.  Erin, not long now till you go away on holiday.
Hope everyone else is well.  The fortune teller lady also said I would get an appointment for the hospital in April and I said I dont think so! I wish she hadnt told me now cause now I am thinking maybe we will get seen sooner!!!
Lindsayann - hope you get on ok today at the hospital, let us know how you get on
Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Everyone

Yvonne & Fiona  - loved the ski stories, I hate the tows, my friend and I once went up and down by the chair lifts in Aviemore once just to avoid the tows 

Any of the dates suit me!

GailM - nightmare about the heating, my telly's just packed in, its gone from a wide screen picture to a wee tiny picture in the middle and then if we give it a bang on the side (technical term) it gets bigger again but over sized so we cant see all the screen - Great 

Don't know when moving offices yet, but bet they want me over for the year end in April which will probably be bang on the middle of my next tx 

BooBoo - lets hope she was right and you hear in April   Good luck with you exams 

Lindsayanne - hope all goes well today 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Tracyx


----------



## lisahunter

hey all, 

any of the dates suit me.  hopefully no one will become ill this time and i will actually get through to meet you all.  

thanx.  lisa hunter.x


----------



## Erin

At the Skiing stories!!   

Yvonne - Any date suits me for pizza - Probably the sooner the better, so we don't leave it so long this time.  

Gail - My holiday is 13th - 20th, and not really needing anything, as I have plenty from last November - still managed to bag a fab pair of Clavin Klein combats in TKMaxx!!!  Try mrcentralheating.com.  You can get a boiler from about £400 up.  We bought all our heating system from them.  I think their warehouse is in Hillington.

Boo Boo - Our telly crashed just before Christmas, on a Saturday night!!!  DH jumped in the car and bought a cheapy from Adsa!!

No news from me re Genetics.  Phoned them to let them know we were going away - hoped to chase them up a wee bit!!

Hi to everyone else - take care, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Ok the 23rd it is girlies....same time, same place - but you'd better not have a great tan Erin & Gail!  You'll make us all look pasty! 

Fiona - I would go balistic over my appointment if I were you!  You can write to the trust and ask for their criteria for funding the drugs - my doc did it for me, and it says for Lanarkshire you can have 3 rounds. Not sure on Glasgow.

Boo - here's hoping for an April appointment!

Carole-anne - hope we get to meet you soon, and I also hope you don't like Pepperoni pizza...all the more for me!  Thats why I sit with Boo, she's a veggie! (Just kidding)  We're gonna have to get a bigger table soon ladies!  

Lindsay ann - Hope things are going well!

Have I missed anyone?

Yvonne xxx


Yvonne


----------



## monreith

I can make the 23rd as well -so I think we will need a bigger table. 

Yvonne - I am going to write to my G.P as they are behind me being put on the list 3 months later than expected. The rest of the delay is because I hit the summer holidays I think. I also wrote to Richard and Judy cos they have been really annoying me lately with their sanctimonious comments about women being responsible for their own infertility due to their careers blah blah. My AF is due which is my only excuse. 

Boo Boo - Fingers crossed you get the phone call soon to start - they do say you are more fertile in Spring as well so its a good time.

Gail and Mishka - No heating and no telly is probably my worst nightmare...

Erin - Enjoy your holiday, hope theres good news on your return.

Hi to everyone else...looking forward to meeting you on the 23rd. I think Pizza Hut Hamilton will have to make bigger pizzas!

Love
Fiona


----------



## lindsayann

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your best wishes.  My EC was fine. Not anywhere nearly as scary as I'd imagined.  I was kind of awake but didn't really give a s**t what was happening! No pain or anything.

They told me that they'd managed to get 14 eggs, and I just phoned the lab and from 14 eggs 11 were suitable and 7 fertilised.  They said that they will grade them tomorrow and put the best two back in, and if there are any left of a sufficently high grade (oh please, please) they will freeze them.

So back tomorrow afternoon for my ET (2pm) and then begins the dreaded 2ww.  I've taken 7 days off work and plan to lounge around like lady muck in the hope that I will be stress-free and the embies will stick.  Please all keep everything crossed for me!

I hope you are all well,

Lindsay
xx


----------



## janp

good luck to you all. 2ww is worst bit . my spotting has stopped pregnancy is going allong ok just taking it easy getting first scan on 28 th march. did any of u getting treatment at royal find that on the day of scans you were kept waiting for ages. nurses are lovelly though. janp xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Lindsay - Good luck, here's hoping some of Jan's babydust rubs off on you!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Well done Lindsayann - Good luck with the 2ww, got everything crossed for you.

JanP - thats great news, so pleased its all going well.

Tracy x


----------



## monreith

Lindsay - hope the ET went well and your taking it easy...will keep thinking positive vibes that we have another success to celebrate.

Janp - Very pleased it is all going well - good luck with the scan.

Hurrah its the weekend!

Fiona


----------



## Zildjian

Hi Ladies 

This is a busy board, hope you are all well.  I will be able to come along on the 23rd; not met any of you before but you all sound a friendly bunch; the table will definately have to be a big one (as well as the pizza!) it sounds like quite a lot of us will turn up.

Good luck with the 2ww Lindsayann
Jan p - hope everything is going okay with you

Hello to everyone else.  Look forward to meeting you all on the 23rd

Best wishes
Fionag x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone 
Cant believe I am online at this time on a Saturday night - have spent all evening on the phone to the ISP support line since we havent been able to get on the internet at home for about a week! I was having severe withdrawal symptoms from this site, I can tell you!!  
Janp - fab news, congratulations, hope it is all going well with you
Lindsayann - good luck girl   
I had to laugh when I saw the Pizza Hut advert on tv yesterday and there was a roller skating chick called Yvonne doing her thing in her roller boots!!!!    Yvonne - that's you that is!!
Fionag - nice to hear from you, glad you can make it on the 23rd.
So how many do we need to book the table for?!
Hope everyone else is good and enjoying the weekend
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Boo - If only I were that skinny!  I'm getting pelters since that advert aired, cos hubby is in the Royal Navy and has the same uniform as the Navy guy too!  Why did they have too call her Yvonne.......  

I think it is Boo, Erin, Yvonne, Tracy, Monreith, Gail, Fionag, Sheena from Infertility UK (perhaps) and Lisa Hunter so far for the 23rd.  Fionag, Lisa and Sheena are newbies, so we'll go easy on taking the p**s!  Just joking girls, but if you didn't laugh you would cry with all this stuff!

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
So that is 9 for the 23rd - me, Yvonne, Erin, Mishka, monreith, fionag, lisahunter, Gail M and Sheena.  Does anyone else fancy going, Lululass, carolann etc?  Just give us a shout.  Hope I havent missed anyone out...
How about 7:30 like last time, does that suit everyone ok?

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hi Boo, Thanks for the message about the success rates - thats great news for us.
7.30 is fine for me on the 23rd.

Love
Monreith


----------



## lindsayann

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on-line for a couple of days as I have been in hospital...   

Sorry for the following epic posting but feeling a bit strung out by events!

All week last week what with HCG injection on Mon and ec and et I had been feeling a bit bloated but nothing I couldn't handle.  On Saturday though my stomach just blew up like a balloon - I looked about 6 months pregnant (I wish) and felt nauseous.  Anyway, I was obviously really worried so called the emergency gynacologist (ACS not open) and she told me to come in.  My sister took me in as we were planning a girly DVD night and once there they admitted me.  

I've never stayed in hospital before, it was awful.  I was sooo uncomfortable and couldn't sleep at all.  When the gyney registrar saw me on Sunday morning he said he thought I might be in till Tuesday/Wednesday (I cried!) but that the ACS doc would come and see me Monday morn.  Anyway, so had a horrid and boring Sunday in hosp (although DH was a sweetheart and came to both visiting times early so there for about 3 hours in total) and the ACS doc came to see me this morning (lady doc quite delicate and pretty can't remember her name).  She said that she didn't think it was OHSS thankfully, but probably just a strong reaction to either the HCG booster (which can apparently take a few days to peak) or the Progesterone pessary.  I asked her if this could affect the embies and she said no and that I could go home (stomach had deflated quite alot).  

I called DH to come and pick me up and he said he was feeling really sick and unwell so ended up asking one of my friends to come and pick me up and take me to hers.  I spent all day there today in a total dilemma as to whether to come home or not (DH was at home as feeling so unwell) as I don't want to catch any nasty bug in my   in case it affects the outcome.  I phoned ACS to see what they thought and obviously they couldn't tell me what to do (I was thinking of staying at my mums for a couple of days till DH better) they just said to do whatever I felt happy to do and that women get preggers all the time exposed to bugs etc.  Anyway, after alot of soul searching I came home (I was desperate to get home to my own bed after hosp) but I know that if I do get his bug and have a negative outcome that I'm going to blame it on this decision   .

Love a very worried and strung-out Lindsayann (sorry again for the rant) x

p.s. would love to come to your get together but unfortunately will be away on the 23rd, hopefully you will have another one that I can come to?


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Lindsayann, I hope you are feeling better now honey, let us know how you're doing.
No doubt there will be another meet up soon so we will hopefully see you then.
Lululass - where are you?  Hope you are ok.
Hope everyone else is ok - who is next to get treatment etc?
Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Lindsayann - You poor thing!!  Hope you and your DH are both feeling better soon!  Sending you some  

I've been having a bit of a greet this morning    feeling dead sorry for myself  .  Phoned Glasgow Royal to speak to their Genetics department, to see if I could find out when my appointment will be - they don't have a genetics dept!!  Looked online - it turns out it's at Yorkhill!! Phoned them to see if they knew when we'll be coming to see them - they haven't received referral letter!!!!   .  Lovely lady - mega helpful - told me to phone ACS and chase them up, told me to tell them they could fax letter over to speed it up, she was really sweet.  I think she could hear my voice falter by this point.  

Anyway came off the phone, and had a huge sob!  One of those ones with the big puffy eyes and blotchy face!       Don't know where it came from - I've been really ok, apart from a bit weepy after seeing Dr Lyall.  So, feeling dead sorry for myself, waited until I could see the phone again (all tears and snotters!) and phoned ACS.  Admin person is off sick and their temp only comes in a couple of days a week!!!    Explained that I was due to phone on first day of period on 22nd March, that I had explained this to DR Lyall, and was really hoping to see someone before then!  After searching through some papers, the woman came back on the phone and told my letter was typed and at the top of the pile!!!!

So - I hate to think when genetics would have got the letter if I hadn't phoned!!  Do they not realise the way your mind works when you've been given news like this!!  It's totally stressful - added to the stress of IF anyway!!  

Sorry for the rant girls!!  Take care, E X    ( no smiley today - don't feel like it!)


----------



## lindsayann

Hi everyone,

Erin, How frustrating and upsetting   - good for you to have a good old wail    though and release some of the build-up of tension.

You are totally right in that it seems so easy for hospital admin staff to forget that for those of us going through this one day waiting for any kind of news can feel like a month.  Anway, now that you've done your best to chivvy them along lets hope that both ACS and Yorkhill get their fingers out!  Maybe you should call back in a couple of days and check that it has been faxed - no harm in keeping on chasing them...and calling Yorkhill again to make sure they've received it! You shouldn't have to do this but if it means you get seen on time...

I am now into day 5 of my 2ww and so far it seems that my DH hasn't given me his bug.  He is feeling a lot better too.  My stomach is still bloated and I am getting weird twinges down there but apart from that feel okay and alot more relaxed after my unplanned stay in GRI at the weekend!  I've decided that I am going to do a HPT the day before my outcome date - did anyone else do this and was the result the same as the next day?

Lots of love,


Lindsay


----------



## Boo Boo

Oh Erin - what a nightmare, it is completely out of order that nothing has been done about this yet.  You must be furious   (as well as being totally upset). I agree with Lindsayann that you should keep calling them to check it has been faxed and received - the doc at the GRI should have explained this to you, they MUST know this information!!!!!  It is terrible that you have to phone to chase this up, funny how suddenly your letter was ready within minutes of you calling! hmmm that is just bl00dy typical.  As if you dont have enough to worry about without all this.  Did they give you any indication of when your appointment might be?
Lindsayann - hopefully the twinges are a good sign!
Take care all and Erin, feel free to rant away!!!
Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Lindsayann - what an awful time of it you've had and the last thing you would want is to then go and catch DH bug! hopefully its passed now.  I had decided not to do HPT but on my second tx I woke up at 4am the morning of my pg test and I thought I need to do a test, after searching the whole house I realised I didn't have any tests so I had to wait.  After 2 BFN I feel this time I want to do one at home first because that waiting to phone for results is awful, just to hear the  words "have you had a bleed?"  So I think I will be doing a HPT this time round.

Erin - that is a nightmare, god I get so frustrated when its down to someone just not doing there job properly.  They just don't seem to have any idea what its like being on the other end of it all. I also agree, keep phoning and chase it up.  Good luck Hun, I am so sorry you are having to go though all this before you even get started.  Feel free to rant away, hopefully you'll get some answers soon.

Take care all

Tracyx


----------



## Boo Boo

hola  
I thought it was about time we bumped this thread - page 2?! I dont think so!!!
My exam has been moved back from the 22nd to the 29th but I will still be able make it along to Pizza Hut on the 23rd.
Had a really tiring week and started stripping the wallpaper in the bedroom (dont ask me why, I guess it was just annoying me) but I am scunnered with it already and I have only done about 1/20th of it, if that!  I am having a night off tonight though! Yipee! TFIF!
Hope everyone else is good and looking forward to the weekend,
Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Good idea Boo Boo  - we can't allow the munch bunch to be relegated to p2! Sorry to hear your exam has been put back but I guess it means you have more time to study...if that is a good thing? 

Erin, I am mad for you. I cannot believe how they are apparently oblivious to the additional stress these delays cause when they could so easily be avoided. Thank goodness for the lovely lady at Monklands...it is always good to know that there are people ready to help out where they can. 

I have had another busy week at work...need to start to chill a bit though if we are going to try again as I have started drinking at the weekends again when we had been so good until now. Went for a hill climb last Sunday and it was good to get out in the fresh air and feel fit rather than fat for a change! 

Has anyone read the article in The Independent that has been mentioned on FF? I have not dared because everyone's reaction seems to be the same - sheer frustration and I am trying to be more calm...it seems the author is claming that IVF is a lifestyle choice. The fact it is another women voicing her ignorant opinions only adds insult. I know we have freedom of speech, but how can The Independent print something like that? 

Hope everyone has a good weekend despite the weather  

Love
Monreith


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Cant believe it's nearly Monday again...bleugh!
Erin, hope you have a relaxing holiday (are you off tomorrow?) and that you have some good news waiting for you when you get back.
GailM - when are you off on your hols? You must be dying to get away from all this  
Monreith - I had a wee look at the article you mentioned, sounds similar to the Loose Women comments which were spouted last week - think these people are in the minority though and they should be pitied for being so narrow minded, biased and judgemental (not forgetting wrong!!).  Perhaps they are resentful they have been denied their chance to have kids?  You have to feel sorry for them, for viewing the world in such a simplistic and prejudiced way. 
Anyway, time for me to get off my soapbox methinks!
Hope everyone else is well and managing to squeeze the last precious seconds out of their weekend!
Love Boo x


----------



## glasgowgirl

Hello all 
im new to the board 
and was told about the glasgow topic by erin 

i am starting my first treatment in march and i was wondering if anyone was starting treatment in march ?

and i was wondering if anyone has any advice on the injections are they painfull ?

are there many side effects?

im a bit of a needle phobic  
but the outcome could be something fantastic 

also does any one have any more info on the sucess rate at the glasgow royal infrimary?

thanks for any information u can give  

isabel x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Isabel

Welcome to our Glasgow Royal thread!









I am hopefully starting my 3rd tx soon, just waiting on AF so I can make the phone call!  Try not to worry about the injections, the first one is the hardest as you don't know what to expect but the needles are so thin they go in without much bother, try putting an ice cube on the area first. Are you planning on doing them yourself? I did them in my wee (Ha! who am I kidding) flabby bit of my belly! My local nurse offered to do them daily if I struggled.

I had the Prostap followed up with Syranel nasal spay to downreg & Gonal F to Stimulate - the first time I only had constant hot flushes, and felt a bit sicky, but the second time I was very, very emotional,







I guess it just affects us all differently but the key is when it's all getting too much, you have to remember that its just the drugs making you feel that way and you come on here and have a rant









We are having another meet up, this will be our 3rd and there are a couple of girls coming who haven't met any us before, so if you are able to join us you would be more than welcome, its on 23rd in Hamilton at the Pizza Hut for 7.30,







don't worry if you don't feel like it thou as we are more than happy to chat away on here.

I wish you all the luck with your treatment and feel free to ask any questions, keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.

Take care

Tracyx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Just a thought, has anyone booked Piza Hut?


----------



## Boo Boo

Good point!
Dont think so, I dont mind booking it though - how many is it for again?! I will need to trawl through previous posts to find out...oh I have found this:

Boo, Erin, Yvonne, Tracy, Monreith, Gail, Fionag, Sheena from Infertility UK (perhaps) and Lisa Hunter

Any advance on 9? If not, I will get it booked tonight.... 

Boo x


----------



## daf

Hi
This is the first time i've posted on this thread, but have read through your lovely, supportive posts for a wee while now.
Our first ICSI at Glasgow has just ended, (this morning) with a negtive result. 
We're both feeling very sad and disappointed, but determined to try again.

The nurse told my dh that there would be a review meeting on Friday, and that we should call on Friday afternoon to discuss what will happen next?
We were wondering how many attempts you are offered by Glasgow and how long you have to wait before you can begin another cycle?

Thanks,
D xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi D
I am so sorry to hear about your result  
I havent had any tx yet (waiting to get to the top of the list..) but can only imagine how gutted you must be.
I think the number of attempts you are allowed on the NHS depends on where you live - it is 3 for South Lanarkshire an 2 for Glasgow, not 100% sure about the other areas.
Hopefully the hospital will be able to give you some guidance on what they have learned about your response from this tx cycle and and that might help you both.
Thinking of you x


----------



## daf

Thanks Boo Boo
Yes we're pretty gutted, but pleased to have tried.
We live in North Lanarkshire, (should've said that in my post). With all the excitement of treatment we forgot to ask so many things.  Though i suppose we wished we wouldn't 've had to .
Good Luck with treatment, when it begins.
D x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Daf,  I'm so so sorry to hear of your terrible and disappointing news.  You and your DH must be gutted.  This is a great place to talk to other people that have been through or are going through the same thing, as although friends and relatives mean well, they haven't been through it and don't always know what to say for the best. xxx

Isabel, don't worry too much about the injections, I was also really worried about them because I don't like needles either, but they are really not bad.  If you think of something like a blood test or a jag you get for going on holiday, they are no way near as painful as either of them as the needle is very very fine and not very long.  I got my DH to do them but honestly I think I could have done them myself (I just wanted him to have to be involved a bit).

I am now on Day 10 of the dreaded 2WW and have been going LOOPY waiting - I am v impatient anyway but this is torture.  Symptoms I have had are weird twinges and some period-pain type feelings, and today I've had a tiny bit of what looks a bit like a brownish bleed but I am trying not to freak out about this as I think most people get some kind of discharge or other during their 2ww despite the outcome...  I am going to do a HPT on Wednesday evening (actual test day at GRI is Thursday) as I want to do it at home with DH with me - I just want to know either way now but PLEASE PLEASE let it be positive!

Hope everyone else is okay.

xxx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi D

So sorry to hear about your BFN, its so heartbreaking. 

On the two times I have phoned after the Friday review I was just told everything was fine and just to call again with my next AF when I felt ready.  I started my 2nd tx right away and looking back I now feel it was too soon, I was really very emotional 2nd time around and probably didn't give myself time to grieve properly I was just so keen to get started again.  So this time I decided to wait 3 months but due to the hospital being busy I have had to wait nearly 6 months.

You can ask for a follow-up meeting with the doctor if you wish, we did this after our 2nd BFN and got the appointment quite quickly, they will go over your treatment and what they thought and answer any questions you may have.

Good luck for the future and look after each other.

Tracyx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Good luck Lindsayann









Hope its a BFP for you, hang on in there  

Tracyx


----------



## yfinlayson

Daf - sorry to hear you had a BFN today.  Take some time out and have a good drink, you deserve it!

Lindsayann - Good luck for Wednesday!

Tracy/Boo - I haven't booked anything for the 23rd.  Do we have more people to add?

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Yvonne - not sure if anyone else is coming?
I will book it for 9 people (can always add more later) for 7:30pm on Thursday 23rd.
Anyone else is welcome to join us, just say and I will add you on to the numbers (cant believe we are up to 9 already!).
Good luck lindsayann - let us know how you get on.
Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Right
Table is booked - I have booked it under Finlayson, wouldnt want anyone guessing my identity now would I!
Boo x


----------



## glasgowgirl

Thanks for the information about the injections tracy and lyndsayann

my dp will be doing the injections for me ( still didnt stop me worrying though ) i had visions of big huge needles but you both have put my mind at rest for now 

good luck lyndsayann i hope u get your BFP ill keep my fingers crossed for you and dh

thanks again for putting my mind at rest

isabel xx

roll on the 23rd


----------



## janp

glasgow girl i had the injection pen the second and third treatment it was great easy to use.i started my third treatment right after my second one failed glad to say i am 8 weeks pregnant,getting scan on 28 th march could be twins. good luck to u all whether u are on 2ww or waiting to start or have suffered a bfn, been in all these situations , ive just taken it a day at a time all we can do. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello girls, 

Just a quick one to let you know we've just had our third negative cycle.  AF arrived this morning, bang on cue, at least that's one thing that I do right!  You can set a watch with my AF's!  

I was a bit gutted last night, but things always seem better in the morning.  I guess now we have to wait on our Glasgow Royal tries (yipee....NOT!), or try to persuade the doc to let us have IUI.  The wait is the real killer.

My eggs have gone grainy, which is not good, and my womb lining was poor, so it wasn't looking like a positive outcome anyway.  As usual I had a poor response, but did get 2 embies.  I had bed rest for the first 3 days this time, but it made no difference.  I also had no symptoms whatsoever, no swelling with the cyclogest, nothing.  A least being able to fit into my clothes all the way through was a bonus!  

Fingers crossed we get some BFP's on here soon, but at least you know there is life after (multiple!) BFN's.  I'm still standing as the song goes!    

Yvonne xx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Oh Yvonne, I am so sorry.  I have PM'd you.

Tracyx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Yvonne - we are gutted for you and your hubby, sending you big  
Have the hospital given you any indication as to why the egg quality was not so good this time, or what they can do to improve things for the next time?
I dont know where you find the strength to keep going....
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Thanks girls,

It could have been the DHEA - which I have now stopped- or (perish the thought) I'm getting past it.  I found out very few people get frosties (1 in 4) and grade 1's are quite rare, so at least I've had grade 1's twice, and the grade 2's I had this time round were not bad.  Its my womb lining thats the biggest worry (even more than the poor response  ), as if I go for IUI I will only be at around 4-5mm at basting- I need at least 8mm.  Down south they use HCG injections to build it up, but up here they seem a bit reluctant to try anything new.  On the plus side our fails are easier for us to accept as we have 'reasons'.  I would much rather do IUI than ICSI next.

The other plus was that we only started the protocol less than 4 weeks ago, and its now over.  

Anyway, enough about me, can someone (in addition to janp) please get a BFP to give us all some hope!

Yvonne x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi girls,

This is a post I had really hoped I wouldn't have to write.

Just found out this morning that our first cycle of ICSI has failed    .  Due to test at GRI on Thursday but got my AF this morning and did an HPT to be sure and it was a  .

We are absolutely gutted.  Can't believe all those weeks of effort and hope were for nothing.

x
Lindsay


----------



## janp

so sorry lindsay my heart goes out to you are youre dh. words are hard at this time i know what youre feeling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

oh lindsayann
I am so sorry for you and your hubby  
Thinking of you 
Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Lindsayann

I am so sorry, its a very sad time and I really feel for you both. All the time and effort and emotions we put in and only to get a BFN at the end  , look after each other.









JanP, right now you are the inspiration that's keeping me going forward for this next lot of tx! 

Take care

Tracyx


----------



## Zildjian

Lindsayann and Yvonne, I'm so sorry for both you and your hubbies, it just doesn't seem fair.

Thinking of you both



Fionag x


----------



## LiziBee

A new home.   

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Sending much 

Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

A new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51528.0.html


----------



## monreith

Yvonne, totally gutted for you and DH and absolutely amazed at your strength. You know all of us are here for you.   

So sorry about your negative result as well Lindsayann - I really know how you feel - your life is put on hold for the dreaded 2 week wait and then it seems like there is nothing to show at the end of it. It's not all for nothing I guess as the doctors do learn from your cycle. Cold comfort I know at this time. 

Thinking of you both
x


----------



## daf

Hi, 
Just wanted to say how sorry i was to read of your neg result Yvonne and Lindsayanne. 
Its so sad, heartbreaking and soul destroying, isn't it?  You're not alone. 
I am thinking of you both.
Dx


----------



## lindsayann

Girls,

Thanks for all your messages of support.

Daf and Yvonne, so sorry to hear that you have also had BFN's - its so heartbreaking after all the effort and hope isn't it.  

Jan P, you are the only BFP I have noticed recently on this thread and I know that you had a couple of negative cycles before this positive.  Can you let all of us recent BFN's know if you did anything different for your third attempt?  Might give us some more hope...


Love to all,

Lindsay


----------



## kestrel

Hi All

Just plucked the courage to post having spent weeks viewing......firstly so sorry to those who have recently had their dream shattered with a BFN ......no one can understand how bad it feels apart from us who have went through this.

I have recently finished my 3rd ICSI and slowly trying to come to terms with what could be the end of the road for me and my DH. Right now I am at the lowest I have ever been due to another disastrous attempt.....so many questions with so few answers.... as you can see from my details I did have unexplained fertility as all tests showed no issues with my ovulation or husbands sperm. 1st treatment went full course but with a BFN 11 days into 2ww - was advised low response so higher dose at next stage. Had a break of 6 months to get over dissapointment and to build mental strength for next go.....went into 2nd treatment full of hope......this was short lived as at egg collection there were no eggs! At review meeting the consultant was not helpful at all and parting words were "we will try you on the short cetrotide protocol next time but if this fails it could be because you are menopausing so could be end of road" Left consultation devastated and with no hope......took much longer to recover and could only face my 3rd attempt in Feb this year(over a year since 2nd attempt) - lost over a stone and got myself totally fit by daily visits to gym and gave up the vino n voddie. Started the stimms on the Thursday(no down reg with short protocol) went back for Day 6 scans when treatment was abandoned as no response in terms of follicles or hormone levels..........nurse couldn't understand or offer explanation.........review meeting not until 31/3!!!

As I said so many questions as now concerned that previous treatments have made me menopausal(as fine before treatment started) so no natural chance left - I know this is totally unrealistic and unreasonable but right now I am full of loss(for the baby we so long), rage(at all those people who have children at the drop of hat but neglect them) and confusion(what am I doing wrong). Hopefully my review will answer some questions.

Apologies for my tale of woo but feels so much better having got that off my chest but more so for reading about all the BFPs on FF(so there is hope that it really can work)  and also knowing that having read all your tales that there are people out there who know what it feels like and are here to chat to when no one else understands.

Pleased do not let my version of War n Peace put anyone off as I am only feeling like this as still very raw ....I know that the longing for a child will overcome this feeling and I will fling everything at my next chance(hopefull this won't be ruled out at review) and as they say where there is a will there is a way!.

Look fwd to keeping updated on future posts and the sound of BFP after BFP.


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Kestrel

So sorry to read your story, I really feel for you.  This is a really cruel business and so emotionally draining, I hope you get some better answers at your follow up meeting than you did the last time, does it count as a full tx if you had to abandon?  I am glad you felt able to come on here and share your story as I do feel it does help to get it off your chest and as you said, we do know what your feeling. , you are welcome on here anytime.  I am just waiting on AF to start my 3rd tx and I have very mixed emotions about it! .

Good luck with whatever the future holds for you and I hope you start to feel better soon.

Tracyx


----------



## janp

hi lindsay, i cant remember doing anything different on my third attempt, i did feel more relaxed as the other two treatments stressed me out. i actually has less eggs retrived on this last attempt and was told although they werent grade one embryos they were good ones. i am sorry i cant be off more help and my heart goes out to you and youre dh, take care love janp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Kestrel - I am so sorry to hear about what you are (and have been) going through  .  Hopefully you will find out more at your review appointment and they will be able to offer you more advice and support than they have been doing and you will know more about where to go from here.
Thinking of you and your dh....Let us know how you get on.

Hope everyone else is ok, Yvonne, hope you are ok hon. Lindsayann, you too, hope you are ok.
Thinking of everyone - let's hope this year brings better news for us all.

Love Boo x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Kestrel, I really felt for you when I read your story.  Well done for having the courage to post it on here.  You've been through a horrible time and I send you lots and lots of    for your future efforts and treatments.

Jan P - thanks, I actually bought a fantastic Zita West book today and she has loads of suggestions (e.g. what to eat, supplements, 3 days bed rest after ET!) which I'm going to follow for my next ICSI - they may make no difference but at least I will feel like I am doing something to make a difference instead of feeling so helpless...



xx

Lindsayann


----------



## Erin

Yvonne & Lindsayann - So so sorry to hear of your BFN,s   . Sending you and your DH´s a huge  .  Let us know if there are any good Zita West tips to get some more BFP´s on this thread!  If I ever get that far!!!  Phoned Yorkhill yesterday - they´ve now got letter but cant tell me when appointment will be - there is a clinic once a month at Wishaw General - which will be quicker than waiting on Glasgow appointment apparently!!!

Having a wee kwik logon from Spain - it´s cloudy and looks like rain!  

Looking forward to Thursday girls - diet has been oot the windea!!!  What the hell!!!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

RANT WARNING!























I just cant believe what a woman (childless spinster in her late 40's) in work said to me this morning, I really thought I had heard them all .

She came up and asked me if I had seen the programme the other night about older parents as some of them had IVF? (She knows about me as she works in HR) I said "no, I made a point of not watching it"! She then proceeded to tell me about it and I again said, "yeah well, I didn't want to watch it". She then went on about one of the couples who after all the IVF split up, and how that was shocking. I calmly said "well there is a high percentage of people that that happens to as the stress of all the treatment can effect their marrages".

She then said, "Why don't you just adopt, I mean that would solve all your problems"







I just stared at her - I said "Well that's a whole different ball game and by no means any easier and there still isn't any guarantee at the end of it either".

Then she said "What about Fostering? I mean at least that way you get a baby"







, to which I replied "Yeah but you then have to give it away again".........wait for it....... she then said "well at least if it was a greetin one you'd be happy to send it packing"







"and I heard theres great money to be made out of fostering"

I very calmly said "well I don't think, emotionally, I could cope with fostering" then got up and walked away (from MY desk I may add) before I did this!!!.









OH! you gotta laugh, but if she had said that to me a few months ago I would have been reduced to pile of tears and snotters! What a stupid









Any hoo, glad to have got rid of that!

Take care

Tracyx


----------



## lindsayann

Tracy,

What an ignorant B***h!  I CANNOT believe this woman works in HR!  Surely to work in an HR department you need to have at least an iota of tact and empathy - obviously not in this case.  Its an abuse of her position in that department which means she knows personal details of employees.  She is totally out of order in talking about it with you like that, both on a professional and a personal level.  No wonder you felt like decking her!  Good that you are angry rather than upset though - just see her for what she is, an ignorant, bitter and tactless woman.  

Lots of   to you and lots of   and   to her!

X

Lindsayann


----------



## kestrel

Hi

Tracy, I think becaused this was short protocol it does count as a tx but not sure ...maybe not? but will let you know after my review. I think if you decked that fool at work a jury would find you not guilty......some people can be so insensitive but at least you are able to make light of it with your post.....the pics made me chuckle   

lindsayann hope you are feeling a bit better each day......it still hurts but does get easier.....honest. Good for you getting the Zeta West book and planning positively for your next tx. Was thinking of buying her books would you recommend?

Off work now with flu....so in bed with laptop surfin net for a wee holibag........so better get back on the diet so I can fit into bikini....

Have a lovely weekend everyone

X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi 
Tracy - what can I say?! What a totally ignorant and thoughtless thing to say! It still stuns me when people feel they want to discuss your situation and try to make you feel "better" (at least I hope that's what they're trying to do) by making light of it and suggesting things they know (if they used their brains)you  must have thought about!!!  I mean it's not a matter of life or death you know!!!! haha
Your pics re funny, love the wee cow and the wee man getting battered with a big stick!!
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Tracy - apart from wanting to slap your work-mate, I was in stitches at the pics!

Anyone looking for a book should try 'Conquering Infertility'  its fab.  

On the diet side we've got a Marilyn Glenvile book and I've read Zita West, but I did everything they recommended for 2 of my TX and I still got a BFN, and it was very, very difficult to follow it to the letter. Now I'm on my own regime - everything in moderation....exercise, chocolate, chips, alcohol.....and PIZZA!   

Hola Erin!  Don't expect us to feel sorry for you over there!    See you Thursday!  

Is everyone coming along to Pizza Hut?  It would be nice to see a few new faces!  I'm sick of that Mishka, Erin and Boo lot........ha ha just kidding my supportive chums!     To the newbies - you'll get used to my tongue in cheek sarcasm....I'm nice....... honest!

Yvonne (currently practising roller skating!) xxx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Gang,

Sorry not been on for ages, just been one thing after another   .

Yvonne - So very sorry to read your news   big hugs to you and your DH.

Tracey - Can't believe how insensitive that evil woman was    

Boo - hols not until 17th May - still 8 weeks to go - well maybe not if passports don't arrive in on time  

Erin - hope the weather picks up for you  

Lululass - hope your ok? 

Monreith - nice to meet you at the last meet - are you coming to the next one?

Lindsayann - hugs to you too  

Welcome to Daf and Kestrel  

JanP - glad the pg is going well - have you had another scan?

Nothing much happening this weekend, DH on holiday next week so going to write a list of jobs for him to do  

Have a nice weekend,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M

p.s. talking of books - I have Natural Solutions to Infertility - how to increase your chances of conceiving and preventing miscarriage - by Marilyn Glenville - will bring it along to the meet incase anyone wants it - better carry it in a brown paper bag - to keep the Pizza Hut staff guessing  

Gx


----------



## choochoo

Hi ladies,

Sorry haven't posted but have kept up to date with all your goings on!

Firstly sorry to all who have had disappointments - have to hear some positive news soon!

Kestrel - can understand how you feel to some extent as think I am following your path!

I had review app today at which time they advised us to try cetrotide which was last alternative they could offer - last time didn't respond to puregon, although did to poor extent to gonal f. first time around which apparently is the same drug(4 eggs).  

We have decided to give gonal another go as we did get a bfp first time, though m/c, but this time on higher doze in hope that results in more eggs.

Have questioned the decision we have made as was contrary to medical advice however showed little hope for either options.

Would love to know experiences of others on cetrotide as apposed to gonal as may decide this is better option - still in limbo - any information would be most appreciated.

W hat drugs were you on previously and at what doze- this will be our last NHS chance possibly which is quite stressful so important to make the right one.  

Does nyone know if the Nuffiend accept all patients regardless of previous results whilst on treatment.

Thanks again!

XXX


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Choo Choo,

I have had 3 failed tx at the Nuffiled. They accept you regardless of previous history.

Two of my cycles were Cetrotide ones, but you take this _in addition _ to stims such as Gonal F, Menopur etc. You start stimming and then start injections of Cetrotide about 4 days later. I didnt get more eggs, but I like the short protocol as you don't downreg so its much quicker, and it is more in synch with your normal menstrual cycle. I have had 2 Cetrotide cycles, one with Gonal F and one with menopur - no difference in response with either. (I normally get 4 eggs)

The purpose of Cetrotide is to stop you ovulating early. I would like to do a cetrotide cycle when I go to GRI, but I don't think they like it as they can't control when you need EC, as it follows your own cycle, and they prefer to work to a timetable.

Hope this helps

Yvonne


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls

I wanted to come on and give you all a bit of hope but first of all I'd like to say how sorry I was to hear of some of you having BFN's this time round.

We have been ttc for just over 5 years now, had 5 IUI on natural cycle of negative, then had 4 IUI with injections all negative, had 1st IVF negative, had 2nd IVF positive but m/c and had a FET in December and I'm now just over 16 weeks pregnant.  On my 2nd IVF and my FET I followed alot of the advice from Zita West but not to the book.  While on stimms I visualised alot that my eggs were growing, kept my abdomen warm with a heat pad, drank lots of water(didn't cut out caffeine totally but did cut down), I took the arnica a couple of days before EC and continued up until ET, I ate lots of protein, eggs etc and I also took the following supplements, Flaxseed, Omega 3, garlic capsule, Calcuim, Royal Jelly and the Asda pregnancy supplement, I also went for Reflexology up until about 4-5 days before EC(they just don't go near the ovaries or uterus but make sure the rest of the body is doing ok.).  After ET I cut stopped taking the Royal Jelly and the Flaxsee but continued with the rest and still take them now.  I also kept telling myself I was pregnant and that it was ok for me to be pregnant because the mind apparently works wonders.  On the IVF I did rest alot and on the FET I didn't but didn't do anything heavy.  On the cycle that worked, I only got 5 eggs 4 of which fertilised and 2 were put back and 2 were frozen and when the 2 frozen were thawed they didn't lose anything and continued dividing again as they went back.  The hospital did say it's not quantity of eggs but quality.  Before it worked for us we used to be negative and say if it happens but on our last 2 cycles we kept saying when it happens and used more positive thinking.

There is also a fertility support group called Cradle who meet on the 1st Thursday of every month normally at Nuffield House on Great Western Road(sometimes at the Royal) and it's all girls who are going through or have been through fertility treatment and most are attending either The Nuffield or The Royal who all share what they done different or just support each other, I've been going there for over a year now and find it a big help.

I just wanted to share this info with you all and give you all some hope that it can happen.  We've been attending The Royal that long now, all the nurses and doctors know us even if I just phone for something, feel like part of the furniture.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## monreith

Hi,

Welcome to all the new postees...

Treaco - congratulations on your successful pregnancy and thank you for sharing your experience with us. It is great to hear of another positive result. You and Janp are proof that the treatment does work and thats good to know.  

GailM - Hope your well. I am going on Thursday - are you? I think your daughter is gorgeous by the way - it always makes me smile when i see a post from you and see her cheeky grin. 

Choo Choo - My first tx was at the Nuffield and we did the long protocol. I was on 300 of Gonal F and, although we got a good amount of eggs, the quallity was not great and I do believe it is quality not quantity that counts. 


Yvonne - is the roller skating a new sport or some joke I have missed? I haven't done that for years!

Tracey - well done for not crying in front of that ignorant women - you have to pity people like her. I think we should keep that cartoon on every thread to make us laugh whenever anyone says something insensitive to us. 

Lindsayann, FionaG, Kestrel and Daf (and anyone else I have missed)- Are you going on Thursday - it will be good to meet everyone.

Off to do my usual Sunday chores...how come the weekend always goes so fast!

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Gang,

Just a quick post as I might be off-line until Thursday as DH is off next week so ONE of his jobs is painting the computer room  

Thanks for the nice words about K Monreith - see you on Thursday 

Treaco - thanks for your support, hope your pg is going well? Do you still keep in touch with Karen C?

See you all on Thursday 

Gail x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
How's everyone enjoying their weekends?  ah it's so nice to get a lie in and chill out and do absolutely nothing intit? AS IF!!!! hee hee...I have stripped the bedroom and finished off painting the hall so far  so I am just about to sit down with a well deserved cup of tea!!!  
Just thought I would mention...if anyone else wants to join us on Thursday, you are more than welcome.  At the moment there are 9 - me, Tracy, Monreith, Erin, Gail M, Sheena, Fionag, Lisa and Yvonne.  So if anyone else wants to come - kesteral, daf, lindsayann, lululass, choo choo or anyone else - please just let me know and I will amend the booking, it's no tother a ba'!  We are meeting at 7:30pm in the Pizza Hut at the Palace Grounds in Hamilton,  can't believe we are up to 9 people already!!  Let's hope we dont get chucked out with all our talk about   samples and traffic cones!!!
Monreith - do you mean to say you havent seen the Pizza Hut advert with our Yvonne in it, skating around her Royal Navy hubby!!!
Gail, good on you getting your dh to do the DIY!!
Treaco - congratulations on the pregnancy, it is really good to hear of some positive stories and that it CAN happen.  Thanks for coming on and posting and letting us know your tips for a BFP and giving us all some much needed hope.
Also, I noticed on the IVF thread that the waiting list seems to have gone up (sorry to be the bearer of bad news) - it is now looking like 16-17 months so Yvonne, that means we are looking at July-Aug.  I must admit I am finding the waiting incredibly difficult but I know I have just got to hang on in there, it is really hard though.
Hope everyone else is good and enjoying their weekend,
Love to all 
Boo x


----------



## Erin

Lookin forward to Thursday - 9 of us    God help Pizza Hut!!!!

Well done Boo and Gail with the DIY!!!  I need a whole host of makeover programmes to move in!!!

Thanks for the tips Treaco - here's hopin there will be another BFP on this thread soon!!

Got home yesterday and there was an appointment with Wishaw Gen - 19 APRIL!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to email Yorkhill - there were a few addresses on their website - so I'm going to fire off a couple of emails to see if I can get some info!  Don't think I can last another month with nothing!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone

Michelle - firstly congratulations on the pregnancy,







thanks for your advice, it is good to hear some positive news because you do get to a point that you think its never going to work. I wish you a very happy health pregnancy.

Erin - Did you enjoy your holiday? You are quite right to chase up that appointment cause if they hadn't forgot to post your letter







(Hey that looks a bit like me!) your appointment would have been sooner.

Well I am now on day 30 of whats normally a 25 day cycle, although last months was 28 days







don't know whats going on, even did a hpt just in case! Typical, especially as I am waiting on it to phone to start next tx, DH thinks its because I am stressed about phoning to start tx but it wasn't late the other times I had to phone!

Must be something in the air, I'm decorating our bedroom just now!

Hey, that stupid







from my earlier post? She has just got engaged







, I was dying to say "Is that for when your redundancy comes you can make extra money through fostering" Hee Hee









Looking forward to seeing you all on Thursday









Tracyx


----------



## Karen-C

Hi girls

Just wanted to say hope you have fun at your next meet and a big hello to Gail M - hope you are doing ok Mrs.

WOuld love to come along to one of your meets but dunno if I could handle it with my two boys!!!  Have only ventured to the bottom of the road and the supermarket with them on my own so far ... he he.

Have fun.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hola chicas  
Welcome back Erin, hope your holiday was nice and relaxing.  Let's hope you get good news at your appt on the 19th April and then you can start tx.  You must feel as though it's never going to happen but you are almost there, hang in there...
Tracy, god what a nightmare - has it started yet or are you still waiting?
Why dont you pester the 'insensitive lady' at your work and ask her when she is going to have kids, what is taking them so long etc?!?! hee hee...daft bint...
Love the pics btw!!! That will be us on Thursday, munching pizza and talking about spoim!
hee hee
Hope everyone else is good - Yvonne hope you are ok hon.  Looking forward to seeing everyone on Thursday!
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news Tracy - phoned GRI this morning with first day of period - phone back next month, they're fully booked!!!!!    

I'm off to have a coffee!!!  It might not even be decaff!!!!    

E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

WHAT!









Are we going to hit this problem every month because we are due at the end? When I called on Friday to see what I do if my AF came Friday night the appointments were fine then as I asked!!

When we first went to the hospital they told us that it might happen but never twice to you!! What did she say? Did you tell her you had already been bumped in Jan?

God I cant believe this, and I've still had no AF!!!!

Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Aparently it can happen around holidays - Christmas & Easter - and the financial year end!  I told her I was supposed to start in Jan, but was told to wait until March when I phoned.

She was apologetic, and I asked if the same would happen next month, she said it's very rare!!!!

GGGRRRRRRRRRR  

E X  

PS - Try demanding some sex from your DH - works for me


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone 
God, I cant believe that - so does that mean that we can only have tx between Easter and the summer hols, between the summer hols and the October week, between October week and Christmas and between New Year and Easter (apart from the 2 times they bump us a few months because of funding reasons!)?!
Isnt the NHS great!   
I suppose we cant complain cause we do get 3 funded goes at IVF/ICSI...that is if we dont die of old age/frustration/menopause first!!!
Does everyone going to the GRI get their af at the same time?! are we all in synch now or something?!?!
God, it makes you mad
x


----------



## monreith

Hi,

I cannot believe this...I was just in the GRI yesterday and they never mentioned the potential delays. Everytime we go in to discuss going private, because we were told the NHS would be the end of the year, they keep trying to put us off saying the NHS will be sooner than we think...don't think so. Our G.P eventually wrote back to admit they made a mistake with putting us on the list (delayed three months due to their mistake) but they won't do it again in future. I know there is not a lot they can do now but it is really annoying. We are now being told July/August but I am not sure how realistic that is.

It must be sooooo frustrating for you guys who have actually reached the point of starting treatment and keep getting delayed. 

Hopefully this bad luck now will mean you are all due good luck and successful outcomes when you do get an appointment to start.... 

Is everyone still going tomorrow?

Monreith
x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Monreith, we are in a similar boat. We were delayed 3 months being put on the waiting list because of one rogue half decent SA result!! Hairmyres decided to do more tests before putting us on the list, I can see their point and I know its not the same as them making a mistake but you also think, if only they hadn't delayed we might be getting seen 3 months sooner. So with all these new delays, it looks as though we will be getting seen in July/Aug or later instead of March/May as we were told at first. I would be interested to find out if patients in other PCTs are being delayed or has South Lanarkshire got some kind of voodoo curse on it! Every month you think you are another month closer, but it still seems as though it is so far away...
Even if we decided to go private, if we were going to get tx at the Royal there would probably still be a waiting period of a couple of months.
I am also thinking that surely there cant be any more bad news, something has got to go right for us all soon SURELY!!!! All this news makes you want to  - in fact, I believe I have some wine in the fridge <she says, rapidly trying to finish this post so she can go downstairs and neck the booze asap>!!

On a lighter note...! Just called up to confirm the booking for tomorrow - still ok for 9 people (!) for 7:30pm, under 'Finlayson'.
Hope everyone has a nice relaxing night if possible, after this bombshell...
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Short post, see you all tomorrow for a moan about waiting times!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Erin

Lookin forward to tonight girlies!!  

Just made an appointment for docs - I've came out in a mad itch on my neck and behind my ears - I'm sure is stress - I've never had anything like this before!!!

The joys of IF!!!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Erin - no wonder you have come out in a rash after all this hassle!
Just a wee reminder there is a programme on tonight on BBC called "Family Man" about IVF, which might be worth taping!
Yvonne I saw you today getting on a bus!!!! 

x


----------



## Erin

Great night last night girlies!!!  Think the staff were glad to see us leave - very subtle having us sitting the dark!!  Lookin forward to the next one.  

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

I know it was a bit subtle eh 

Great night last night yet again, I always feel a lot better after one of our wee meetups, I'm sure DH thinks I'm having an affair as I always have a big smile on my face when I come in!  AF even came when I got home - So never got to try your tip Erin .  I called the hosp anyway this morning just so they could log it in my notes that this is now the third time I have been bumped!  Roll on April!!!

See you all soon.

Tx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Aye last night was a good laugh - Fionag hope you enjoyed it too!
Nice to see everyone again.
Tracy - that is good news about your af finally showing its face (if that is the right way to put it..).  Roll on next month when we can all start to hope that something good will happen soon!
Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hiya

Me too...I really enjoy our meet ups. Yvonne, your right anything more formal would not be good for us. Its like therapy for free...and look at the effect it had on you Tracey! I think that is  sign of an upturn in our fortunes and we will start to see lots of Spring/Summer positives for the munch bunch. 

Erin and Tracey - sorry you were bumped this month   I am sure that has to be the last time and you will be priority next month.

FionaG - it was so great to finally meet you after chatting on email. It sounds like you have had a horrible experience with other support groups  . I think the less formal set up is much better.

GailM - Its a shame you could not make last night - hope everything is ok with you   Hope to see you t the next one.

Boo - I have sent you a PM about the tests which you DH had. 

Its the weekend - hurrah  

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls 

Really enjoyed our meet; it was lovely to have met you all, you are all such a friendly bunch, I felt totally at ease. Informal meetings over a pizza is the way to go.

Tracey, good news about af arriving

Monreith, it was good to have finally met you.

Looking forward to the next meet 

Have a good weekend everyone

Best wishes
Fiona x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Glad to hear you all had a good night.  I totally chickened out of coming and am annoyed at myself.  Still feeling a bit raw really after BFN last week and its made me feel a bit like sticking my head in the sand.  To be honest, I haven't even really wanted to see anyone at all.  Anyway, I hope that you have another meet soon and I promise I will try to come to that one as I'd love to meet you all and it sounds like the Pizza nights are good therapy...

xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Lindsayann - hope you are feeling better soon hon  
We are going to have another meet up on Thursday the 27th April at 7:30pm, again at Pizza Hut in Hamilton.  Hopefully we will see you there. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend - I have to study this weekend for my exam   so I should really go and hit the books now because I have done nothing all week....
Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hi Boo - hope the studying is going well...

LindsayAnn - Sorry your still feeling raw but it's only to be expected. We can meet you on the 27th when your feeling a bit stronger and I can guarantee it will be areal tonic. Don't beat yourself up about not coming though because you have to do what feels right for you. 

It has occurred to me that not everyone on this thread has started a cycle yet and I thought it might be good to share our tips on how to get through the dreaded 2ww, which is by far the worse part of the treatment. I don't know how everyone else feels, but personally I thought the cycle was pretty straightforward until the 2ww and, with the benefit of hindsight, I know now how I can make it easier for myself if I go through it again. Anyway, here are my tips for starters...done in magazine style and not meant to preach! 

*Do* limit your time on FF - stick with the threads and friends you know
Don't do searches for pregnancy symptoms and compare them with your own - it drives you mad 
*Do* have bed rest for three days if it makes you feel like your giving it your best shot 
Don't panic if you can't do this
*Do* stick to a normal routine
Don't sit at home - daytime t.v. is not a good distraction and you end up frantically reading Zita West etc
*Do* drink non-alcoholic Becks if you like the taste of beer...you can almost convince yourself it's real 
Don't be fooled into thinking that non alcoholic wine will remotely taste like anything you would choose to drink 
*Do* pre-arrange things to do with people who can be relied upon to be sensitive
Don't take anything hurtful said to heart - most people don't mean it
*Do* put yourself first ...but don't forget DH 
Don't forget that when you need it there is always someone on FF who genuinely cares 

Hope this helps and feel free to add any more tips.

Monreith
x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Monreith - thank you heaps for those tips!  It is nice of you to think of us ICSI virgins (so to speak) and give us some advice for when it finally happens (once South Lanarkshire PCT gets its act together!).
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Well done Monreith - really appreciate those tips - if we ever get to top of the waiting list!!!!  

Lindsayanne - Don't worry about Thursday - we look forward to seeing you next month.  

Tracy - Defo think you should knit us wee friendship bracelets - really freak the Pizza hut staff out - they'll think we're in some weird kabala cult or sumthin!!!!  hee hee  

Boo - good luck with the exam - rather you than me!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## janp

hi all, havent been to any of your pizza nights but would love to try and get to youre next one. going for first scan tomorrow ten weeks after my bfp.i feel for you all going through treatment  or waiting to start or having a bfn. dont give up hope i nearlly did but i stuck with it and i talked to people about my feelings , when i was down and when i was happy , we are all so lucky we have each other to confide in whether its on here or on a one to one basis or at youre pizza nights.i know what a rollercoaster ride it is and for people who are not going through what we are or have been through its hard for them to understand. my husbands family didnt like me going through icsi and ivf because of religous reasons, and it has made me very bitter towards them but see now i am pregnant they are all trying to be nice and its really hard for me to let them back into my life, but when it boils down to it its all about youre dh or dp and yourself, it was our choice to acept the treatment because we wanted a baby so much u will all identify with that. i thank everyone on ff for providing this service and all of u on this glasgow royal thread for being their , its been a god send to me . hang in their love u all jan p xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monreith

Hi Jan,

Thank you for the lovely positive message. Hope your first scan goes well...how exciting.

Take care
Love
Monreith


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Gang,

Sorry didn't make the meet   - had that horrible sickness bug going around so ended up in bed for a couple of days! Phoned Pizza Hut to ask them to let you's know - hope they passed on the message  

Glad you all enjoyed yourself  

Sorry to hear of the way you are all getting treated re the waiting lists etc. it is absolutely appauling   - I do feel it for you guys as I remember getting bumped too while on the list and it just feels as if its never going to happen - keeping everything crossed for lots of BFP's this year  

Going to another fortune teller on either the 10th or 7th April - just know its on a Friday night - my friends doing a buffet and lots of wine will be consumed too  

Will defo make the next meet - got a night out at the Alexander Parade in Glasgow on the 28th so looking forward to that too - anyone been there? Its meant to be a good night 

Take care,
Gailx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Just using up the last of my holidays so off today and tomorrow - so bedroom is finally finished, maybe the new decor will bring me some luck Hee Hee!

Fionag - nice to have met you and hopefully we will see you at our next one. 

Lindsayann - Totally understand how your feeling just now, you are more than welcome when you feel ready. 

BooBoo - good luck with the exams 

Monreith - well done with the tips, I totally agree with them all. 

Erin - Ok, Ok I am on the bracelets case!!! Got my creative head on!! 

Yvonne - Do you want something knitted to keep your "FF" warm?  

Janp - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, you must be so excited. 

Gailm - Glad your ok, nobody told us at Pizza hut!!  I had my Hen night in The Parade, and been to a couple others in it and had a great night but that was 5 years ago!!! 

Speak to you all soon!

Tracyx


----------



## GAIL M

to the pizza hut girl - didn't want you all to think I was being an ignorant  

had a feeling she wasn't really listening to me  

gx


----------



## Erin

Sorry guys, bit of a depressing post coming, but we told MIL about the chromo stuff on Sunday, in case we have to explain to SIL to get her boys checked.  She of course told SIL, who was on the phone for half an hour, then sat in our house to midnight last night.  

I totally understand SIL's worry, about her maybe being a carrier, and how it might affect her boys, but I went to the docs with my itchy neck yesterday and she told me to stop reading things online.  What did SIL do??  Showed me some site she had found!!!  We ended up pouring over various sites which, of course had a couple of pics of poor we souls to keep me awake all night.

I'm really down, and I'm beginning to feel like maybe this just isn't meant to be the way we have our family.

        

Think I might need to call on any available Munch Bunchers for an emergency meet up sooner than the 27th!!!

Apologies again, I'm away to have a greet and feel sorry for myself, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone 
Erin - sending you a big hug  
What a nightmare you are going through - as if it isnt all stressful enough!  Looking that kind of stuff up is always going to make you feel sad and hopeless - but the chances of you being a carrier are so so tiny, you need to remember that.  You will still worry till you get the results on the 19th though, there is no point in people telling you not to worry because it will always be on your mind until the docs reassure you otherwise.
If you need/want a meet up before the 27th just let us know - perhaps a wee drink is in order to help us all chill out?  
I know it will help me too - I had a massive argument with my mum last night as she ranted on about someone's twins and how adorable they were, and how cute their clothes were etc etc.  On and on she went.... I totally lost it  
and said "if I was homeless would you tell me about your friend who had just bought a massive mansion??!!".  She thought she was telling me to give me some "hope" but hearing about people who live unhealthy lifestyles and yet still manage to conceive naturally, with twins no less, doesnt exactly make me feel full of the joys!!!  
Cue lots of drama and greetin' from me as she continued to tell me I had to be strong for the tough times ahead!!! HELLO - I DO realise that!!!  
Anyway - today is another day!  

Love Boo x


----------



## janp

scan went well am 9 weeks pregnant exactlly and am due 1st november. good luck to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Erin - I'll meet you for a coffee/drink whatever if required. I had a look at a link for you http://www.genetics.com.au/factsheet/13.htm . You're probably sick of these by now, but as you will read its not all doom and gloom. You could work yourself into a frenzy, and the 19th might not be as bad as you think. Try not to worry, each sleep is one day closer to the 19th.....

Tracy - I'll need a big bracelet for my FF! Police cone size please.   

Jan - gald the scan went OK

Gail - hope to see you next time

Boo - Don't get me started on mums......

Monreith - did you mention eating copious amounts of choccieson the 2ww? Mind you thats probably where I go wrong...

Yvonne


----------



## Erin

Thanks for all the supportive posts and pm's guys, I really appreciate it, they've calmed me right down.  Thanks for the link Yvonne, I had a wee kwik look, I'll read it properly later.

Logically, we should have waited to tell the in-laws about the IF and chromo stuff until after the 19th when we knew more about it ourselves.  Instead its turned into a bit of a "project" for my SIL as she surfs the net looking for info.  I know its in our and her sons best interest, but I was actually feeling alright about it all for a wee while again, but this has just brought it all back up.

Anyway, a huge hug to my FF (hee hee, Yvonne) buddies, you're saving my sanity these days!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

Erin -   I'm sorry to hear what you are going through right now. If you want to meet up before the 27th like boo says just let us know.

Boo - I hope that you are feeling a bit better now; people who are closest to us can just say the wrong things without thinking 

Fiona x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Thanks for all your support, I was needing 'rubbed oot and drawn in again' yesterday,as my old granny used to say.  Thankfully your kind words have helped me get back on the straight and narrow!! 

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hiya - glad you liked the tips - I just felt I had only ever moaned about the treatment rather than added anything useful - should have added...eat some chocolate/cake to the end of each tip as this is obligatory!

Erin - It's not easy and I expect you feel like this is the last straw. I know it is impossible to not think about it but hopefully you can get support from ff to help you cope until the 19th - is it worth phoning Dr Lyall /Yates for a chat? I am up for another meet before the 27th as well if that would help...maybe a girl's night with alcohol is what's required  I do know how you feel because we have been waiting for results on my husband's scan for a lump he found and it is agony. The consultant is on holiday now so we have to wait until he returns. I keep telling myself not to go on the internet to check it out - especially because my poor DH is fed up with me feeling his bits for comparison!! 

Boo - Sorry to hear you were upset...well done for speaking your mind though . How did the exam go?

I stormed out of the car tonight shouting and swearing at my DH only to turn and see my neighbour peering over the fence - he is the local minister - I was sooooo embarrassed   It's PMT - what can I do?

Love
Monreith


----------



## Erin

Just a kwiky - I'm heading out the door - 

Got a response on my chromo thread - a girl there in same situ googled Patau and found there's only a 1% chance of passing it on!!!!

Even if the site is a couple of % out - I'm still delighted - what a relief!!!  If someone had told us this a month ago - it would have saved us a lot of stress!!

 to all my FF (hee hee) buddies for your support - and Monreith, with PMT the usual rules of etiquette don't apply!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi ladies I'm starting tmt the 10th may at the royal have to go up on th 19th April for pre -assessment , what this for i haven't got a clue anyway this is our 1st go and we are getn icsi my DH has a wee wee blockage but he had a we opp and they got spear which was fantastic news good old Mr Underwood BLESS any way i would love to here from you all and to give us the support we all nead take care lots of baby dust to jend x


----------



## jend (jenny)

Erin said:


> Just a kwiky - I'm heading out the door -
> 
> Got a response on my chromo thread - a girl there in same situ googled Patau and found there's only a 1% chance of passing it on!!!!
> 
> Even if the site is a couple of % out - I'm still delighted - what a relief!!! If someone had told us this a month ago - it would have saved us a lot of stress!!
> 
> to all my FF (hee hee) buddies for your support - and Monreith, with PMT the usual rules of etiquette don't apply!!
> 
> Take care, E X


hi ya can you tell me what the post screaning intails i have mine on the19th april !!!!!


----------



## Erin

Hi Jend, welcome to the thread.  

At the post screen, the nurse takes a bunch of blood samples from you and your DH.  They test for CF, AIDS etc.  You'll also give a urine sample.

We had a really nice nurse called Mary Brennan, who wrote every part of the ICSI down for us, and gave you loads of time to ask any questions you might have.  Can I suggest you write down questions for her, as when we were there, our heads were buzzin, so it wasn't until you left you were thinking "forgot to ask....."

Good luck and take care, E X


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Jend and everyone 

Congratulations Jend on your DH's successfull opp. and on getting the go ahead for your treatment.

I do not post to often on this site allthough I do spend a lot of time reading this thread as I am also attending GRI. My DH had the SSR operation performed by Mr Underwood only last week. Thankfully Mr Underwood was quite positive about the initial results although we will have to wait until the 4th of May for the full results so I am just keeping my fingers crossed. 

It really helps to find someone who is in the same position as us having ICSI with frozen sperm. I wondered if I could ask how long you had to wait after having the results of the operation before receiving your start date for treatment? Are you hoping to provide a fresh sample if possible? This is unlightly to be an option for us as the last two SA my DH has provided have not shown any sperm but I am hoping that we may be able to have another sample tested just in case but do not want to make an already very slow process any slower.

Love Ruth


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi Ruth hope your well when DH got his op we got told the next day that they got sperm and they also told us then that they would get us back up in April ,which was around 2mths after DH had his op so we are up on the 19th April for pre-screening and then back up on the 10 th may which is great as my birthday is the 7th WHAT A PREZI !!! also DH sperm is frozen so we will be using that. we are both excited this is our 1st shot also in total we have been waiting 19 mths but just remember Ruth diffrent areas have diffrent waiting lists as i am from dumfries and Galloway .where are you from all depends on the funding and things hope this helps you but please keep in touch and let no no how your doing as we are both going through the same you never no we might meat at the royal . good luck jend 

lots of baby dust to us all XxX


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Jend

Thanks for your reply. I bet you can't wait to get started. I am from the Argyle and Clyde area and we have been on the waiting list for 18 months. We were first seen back in July but we have had a lot of extra waiting due to the complications with my DH but hopefully things wil run more smoothly for us now. You never know maybe we will end up meeting at the royal. It would be nice to keep in touch with how you are doing.

Good luck
Ruth


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi ruth  hope your well iam countin the days as it get closer i get excited !!! like a dog with a bone have you any news you must let me no when you get a date ok  take care lots of baby dust to all jend


----------



## yfinlayson

Girls - did we agree a date for our next meet?  I'm meeting Sheena tomorrow and wanted to let her know.

Yvonne x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi Yvonne

Hope you are okay. Date for our next meet is on 27th April 730 Pizza Hut Hamilton

Fiona x


----------



## jend (jenny)

wish i could come th the next meatin .... think dumfries is a we we bit far ...bummer


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone

Not been on for a wee while, had a bit of a gastric bug 

Welcome Jend and Ruth2 , goodluck with your tx, you should have a look on the meeting board to see if there are any others in your area or start a post yourself, thats how we got our Lanarkshire meet up started.

Hope the rest of you guys are doing OK, its been a bit quiet on here recently!   I'm having my second Reiki sesh tonight









Tracyx


----------



## GB

Hi Ladies

I haven't posted on this thread before,but do pop in to see how my fellow Scots girls are doing!

I just wanted to bring to your attention a message from Tony on the "site update" thread at the top of the screen on the index page.

He is asking for anyone attending a Scottish clinic and who has been told to call back next month to start TX to contact him.(hope that makes sense)

Good luck to you all with your Tx

G xxx


----------



## Erin

Thanks GB, sent off my email!!

Poor Tracy!!  Mind you - a gastric bug - not bad for dropping a few pounds!!  Give it to me!!!!!  

 to the new girlies!!

Take care, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girlies, 

Most of you will have seen Sheena's post on the home page about being 'bumped'. I think she's going to see how big the problem is.

As some of you from the Lanarkshire meets will know, Monklands were looking for a group to refer people to, so Sheena has told them about our wee informal Pizza Hut group.  INfertility Uk also had a couple of Lanarkshire enquiries so we may get a couple of new additions.  Here's hoping they like Pizza!

Tracy - hope your feeling better.  I was off last Tuesday feeling bleugh.  Let us know how the reiki goes.  

jend - shame you live so far away, but tell you what I'll have a bite of pizza on your behalf next time!  

Fiona/monreith/Boo/Gail - hope you are all well. (and anyone I've missed!)

Yvonne x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

How is everyone doing?
Tracy, hope you are feeling better soon petal.
Went back to the gym last night for the first time in 7 months! What a lazy beatch!!
Could hardly stand when I got out of bed this morning  

Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

yfinlayson said:


> Hi Girlies,
> 
> Most of you will have seen Sheena's post on the home page about being 'bumped'. I think she's going to see how big the problem is.
> 
> As some of you from the Lanarkshire meets will know, Monklands were looking for a group to refer people to, so Sheena has told them about our wee informal Pizza Hut group. INfertility Uk also had a couple of Lanarkshire enquiries so we may get a couple of new additions. Here's hoping they like Pizza!
> 
> Tracy - hope your feeling better. I was off last Tuesday feeling bleugh. Let us know how the reiki goes.
> 
> jend - shame you live so far away, but tell you what I'll have a bite of pizza on your behalf next time!
> 
> Fiona/monreith/Boo/Gail - hope you are all well. (and anyone I've missed!)
> 
> Yvonne x
> 
> you never no i might one day see you all as my dh is from uo your way ...bellshill love to all and good luck also big hugs xx jend


----------



## monreith

Hi Girls,

It's good to see that someone is on the case about the recent delays some of you have been getting - Is Sheena one of the site moderators?

Boo - I too have been trying to get back into the gym...its a struggle though. I think I will also try Scottish Slimmers to shift a few pounds - Tracey did I hear you say you had been on that as we all stuffed our faces with Pizza at the last meet - how many points would that be I wonder 

Can I ask a question about the waiting list? - when you get to the top of the list do the GRI contact you to tell you that you can phone in on your next period? I have been there twice and never come away with  a clear answer.

Fiona G - hows it going with you? Hope work is not too stressful.

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunny (but freezing!) weather. I am on a training course this week which finishes at lunchtime tomorrow so I have a sneaky wee half day to start the weekend. 

Love
Fiona (Monreith)


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Not been on for a while, hope everyone is okay and welcome to the new girls.

Just been taking it easy really after our recent BFN, feel back to my old self now really, just really keen to get going again.

I have been told to phone at my next period for second Tx, due end of next week.  They did tell me on the phone though not to be too surprised if I get bumped back as they have a backlog at the moment due to the year end (not sure what that has to do with anything but there you go). I know this is a bit of an issue for everyone right now so we'll see what they say to me next week...

So, am just trying to get myself and DH physically prepared for next Tx.

I bought a great book by Zita West at Waterstones in Glasgow 'Fertility & Conception - the complete guide to getting pregnant', and have been following some of her tips.  DH and I are both now not drinking any alcohol (I didn't from Stimm injections onwards last time but now none at all even before tx starts), we're both taking Omega 3 and multi-vitamin/mineral supplements as well as me taking Folic Acid (which I have been doing for about 6 months anyway on advice of ACS).  She does say to drink water out of glass bottles instead of plastic as apparently some of the chemicals in the plastic leach into the water, but DH and I go through about 10 bottles of Evian a week between us and I don't really want to be going to the bottle-bank once a week - I do think that seems a bit extreme what do you all think?  Apart from that trying to get our 5 fruit/veg portions a day (hard, I have smoothies to try and get more) and watching our diets a bit more in general.  

Love and baby dust to all xxx

Lindsay


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Monreith, I cant believe you are on a diet, you are teeny!
Lindsayann, good to hear from you again, glad you are feeling stronger.  I have also been trying to eat healthier and get fit in preparation for our first IVF, hopefully in the summer.  But also I am trying not to overdo it because that is just another kind of stress which you dont need!  I've got Zita's book too and it is good but she is quite rigid with her advice, I think it is good for guidance though.  We drink mainly tap water but I see her point about plastic bottles, you dont know what is seeping into the water.  But then you've got to live havent you, and too many rules are not good!
The book I ordered a few weeks ago finally arrived, it's one I heard about from Yvonne, Conquering Infertility. It is great, you feel as though someone finally understands what it's like.  I have only read a bit so far but already I am feeling quite chilled out about things.  I'm sure that will change as tx gets nearer...!  but it is a good start.
Hope everyone else is good, it's friday tomorrow, yipee
Love Boo x


----------



## janp

hello girls, big hugs to you all and loads of baby dust. you are all in my thoughts.pregnancy is going ok ten weeks and counting ,i need to keep posotive its great to be pregnant but at the back of my mind ,their is a fear its going to go wrong.we have all been through so much our dh and dp too love to them all aswell. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx janp


----------



## monreith

hey Jan,

Glad to hear your doing well...I can't believe its ten weeks already. Stay positive and heres hoping your success is the first of many to come for us all. 

Love
Monreith


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi folks. Not been on in a while. I was at the Royal on Saturday morning and again this morning (about 8.15 today). Were any of you there? I'm just waiting to see when my o/v surge is and then will go in for FET, hopefully sometime this week -  how exciting - natural FET is sooooo much easier than treatment, what a breeze!

JanP - that is soooooo cool - ten weeks. I'm delighted for you.

Boo Boo, Great to see you taking charge! I never managed to do that. I seem to just float along and go with the flow. I've managed to give up smoking, but that's about it. Congrats on going to the gym, I've joined the Livingwell in Bellshill which I like and I've been a few times. I need to get a lot more regular though to burn off the post stopping smoking weight!

LindsayAnn, a BFN is just horrible - I remember my first BFN so vividly. I thought someone had cut me in two. I just couldn't take it in. I'm so pleased that you've managed to brush yourself down and get back on the train! Here's fingers crossed for the next cycle and I hope you don't experience a delay in starting treatment. That would just be too cruel!!

Monreith - I've been to Weght Watchers before but not Scottish Slimmers - what's the difference? is one better than the other?

Hi to everyone else - Erin, Mishka and to all the other girls. 

SpookedOut

ps Just one question - has anyone done a natural fet before at GRI? I just wondered if they give you the progesterone pessaries after e/t or whether they just leave you for your body to get on with it?


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Hope you are all good - isnt it great when Monday is over with!  I was on a course today so I got a break from the usual work mince, it was quite nice  
SpookedOut, nice to hear from you - good luck with the FET, hope this is the one  
I am just about to head out to the gym - got the use of my legs back so I'm gonna use them!!! hehe
Take care everyone, enjoy your Monday night
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

SpookedOut - Good luck with your FET - sending you loads of     I wouldn't worry too much about the extra lbs - they've got to be better for you than nicotine!!   

Monreith & Boo Boo - Diets!!  Gym!!!  You're both so petite - make feel like a fat lazy moo!!  Hang on - crisp crumbs stuck in my keyboard!!  

Lindsayann - Good to see you back    Sending you some    too.  I know what you mean about the plastic bottle thing - but I think there is a limit too.  What do girls with natural unplanned pg's do?  I guess we just end up paranoid - not wanting to jeopardise our chances.

Well - phoned GRI today, and my genetics blood test came back normal   .  So that just leaves the appointment at Wishaw next week - but using some of that PMA we've been talking about!!

Also, asked GRI about the backlog for South Lanarkshire, and if I can expect to be delayed again (AF due next week) and was told everything's back to normal!! YIPPEE!!  

So, with the genetics test ok, no backlog at GRI and my burfday tomorrow, think I might treat myself to a miniature bottle of wine (4 for £5, Asda) tomorrow night with my dinner!!    

 

Take care, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry just a quickie - at work  

Erin - absolutely delighted to read you news -   
you've had such a rough time of it recently -  

will post more at the weekend - snowed under at work with financial year end etc.

luv to everyone,
gail x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
I posted earlier but my post isnt appearing on the thread - weird!
Anyway, just wanted to say - Erin, that is fabulous news, I am so so pleased for you  .  You definitely deserve that bottle of wine!  I think I will have one too...just because!
I noticed on the IVF thread that the waiting list is 16 months for South Lanarkshire - Yvonne, looks as though we will be July (unless it happens sooner for you thanks to your dh's fab   results!
3 months to go - finally it is getting nearer....
Gail, good to hear from you again.
Love Boo x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls 

Hope you are all okay.  Just a wee note to say:-
Erin - that is great news, enjoy that bottle of vino  .  Hope you have a lovely birthday tomorrow .
Spooked out - Good luck with the fet   
Lindsayann - its good to hear that you are feeling better  Good luck with your next treatment cycle 
 

That's good news that the waiting list for South Lanarkshire is 16 months it must have gone down over last month or so

Hi to everyone else

Love 
Fiona x


----------



## monreith

Hurrah for the munch bunch...good times are here again...   


Monreith
x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Erin - Great news, defo calls for a wee vino treat!

Spookedout - good luck with FET, we are all behind you   

Lindsayanne - glad you are feeling better, wish you all the best with your next tx.  

Monreath - yeah, I have been trying to stick to ScottishSlimmers but not attending the class as been a member off and on for years!!   but theres nothing of you so you don't need to be going!

JanP - glad all is still going well with you 

Boo Boo - great news that the waiting is less than you thought 

GailM - good to hear from you!

Fionag - hope your feeling better more positive  

Hi to anyone else Ive missed and hopefully see you all on 27th

Tracyx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Erin!  Hope you have a lovley day

Tracyx


----------



## Widgey

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing your site girls.

Just wanted to wish *ERIN* a happy birthday too.



Enjoy that wine 

Love Widgey
xx 
p.s. Can you let me know if you received my PM, I sent it about half an hour ago. I didn't save it in my outbox and not sure if I've sent it to the right person.


----------



## Erin

Had a lovely day - and I'm off to meet a couple of girlfriends today for lunch!!  

Enjoyed my mini vino, think I might have another this weekend!!

E X  

PS Got your pm Widgey - thanks, e x


----------



## Erin

Happy Easter GRI girlies, E X


----------



## SpookedOut

Happy Easter everyone!

SpookedOut


----------



## SarahDec

Hello ladies.  Apologies for crashing into this thread, I guess we all have to start somewhere!

I've posted a few times here before, mostly asking desparately about waiting times and daft things like that, and now, finally, I feel like things are actually happening.  DH and I have recieved our pack of forms to fill in, and we have a screening appointment at GRI on 8th May and a post screening appointment on 29th.  I guess I'm just looking for some advice on what to expect, really.

So what happens at the screening appointment?  I've to take some test results with me (blood, rubella, smear and swab) and i guess these are discussed, but what else?  And what happens at the post screening appointment?  Do I get scanned at any point?  More blood?  Any other prodding or poking about I should know about?!  Guess I should get used to the idea...

Also (the letter doesn't make it clear) does DH have to have bloods done in advance? I thought we'd been checked for HIV / Hep B/C already, but maybe it was a genetic test they did before.

And, just for good measure, after the post screening appointment, what then?  I've seen people mentioned they're expecting to be seen at certain times (ie June or July), is there much more waiting to be done?  We're NHS Argyll and Clyde.

Thankyou in advance!  I hope you're all doing OK.  

Sarah x


----------



## SpookedOut

Erin, just thought I'd pop on and wish you good luck for your appointment tomorrow. 

Best wishes

Spookedout


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi SarahDec 

Glad you have taken the plunge and joined us, great news that you have your dates, its really exciting and now you will be feeling that things are eventually moving.

At the screening appointment they go over all the forms with you and everything that is involved with the treatment.  You will both get bloods taken, HIV / Hep B/C etc if they haven't been done already and you will have to provide a urine sample.  At your post screen you get the results of the blood tests and go over the completed forms.  Thats it and you are just told to phone with your next period and then you starts your tx.

Good luck Sarah and feel free to ask any questions along the way. 

Erin - Goodluck tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you. 

Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Thanks for the "good luck" wishes girls!!

Desperate to get it over and done with - can you believe we have to go to the Maternity Day Assessment Centre!!?!?!  

I'll let you know how it goes.  I'm feeling a lot more positive about it now I've done a wee bit of research myself.

Welcome to the thread Sarah. 

Take care, E X   

PS  Bought an orange t-shirt in Asda yesterday - it was only £1.50 - am I getting a bit obsessed now do you think??!?!?


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Hello SarahDec, sorry but I am of absolutely no help whatsoever when it comes to what is done when etc since I have not reached the top of the list yet! But good luck with everything and let us know how you get on!
Erin - good luck tomorrow Mrs, let us know what happens!  it doesnt surprise me that you have to go to the Maternity centre, how thoughtful can these people be eh!!  You just have to think that someday soon it will be you sitting there with your bump...
Hope everyone else is well and glad to be back at work after the holidays!! haha
Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls 

Well officially back on the emotional rollercoaster   - FSH tomorrow, start downregging on 9th May, baseline scan 31 May. Breakdown number 3 here I come 

Tracyx


----------



## SarahDec

Oh my goodness, so this is it?!!!!      I doesn't seem real, we've been waiting so long that I just assumed we'd be waiting some more!  Thankyou everyone for your replies.

Good luck today with your assesment, Erin.  I have no idea what it's for but I hope you get the results you want.  

Hope everything goes well for you too, Mishka Mouse

Sarah  

PS Just realised we're going on holiday in June - I bet that's when AF comes.  Ah, f*ck it!!!  We can have a holiday anytime!


----------



## Erin

Well had the Genetics Appointment today!!  (Sarah - DH has re-arrangement in Chromo 13)  They couldn't have picked a bigger pessimist if the tried!!!  And to add to all the stress - meeting her at the Maternity Day Assessment Centre, where all these other lucky pg girls were sitting with their bumps!!!!!  Just a bit insensitive DH said - A BIT!!!??!!

Anway, the good news, there is only 1% chance of passing Patau onto your baby.  Chances are, if the emby has it (they don't like to do PGD as it can damage the emby and doesnt give a true reading) it will miscarry, but they do recommend testing at around 10-12 weeks.

She kept going on about the 1%, so DH kept saying, "but there's a 99% of everything being fine!"

Thank God it's over!!  Trouble is, with all the stress,   hasn't turned up yet!!  She's normally regular as clockwork!!!!  GGRRRRRR!!!  

Tracy - I'm so jealous!!!!!!  I should have took my own advice - and DH is away overnight, and that never normally happens either!!!!!  GGRRRRRR!!

Take care E X


----------



## Zildjian

ladies

Hope you all had a nice easter break.  I went back to work today feeling the worse for wear after overindulging in lots of chocolate over the holiday period .  My healthy eating quest officially starts from tomorrow 

Erin - that is good news, you must feel so relieved that its all over, the whole experience must have been so stressful for you and dh; hopefully now that it is all over af will arrive soon

Tracy - good luck with the treatment    that this will be the one.

SarahDec - welcome to the thread and good luck for when your treatment starts

SpookedOut - sending you lots of  

Hi to everyone else

Best wishes
Fiona x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Erin - you must be relieved - AF bound to arrive tomorrow now youve got today out of the way, just sit back and relax tonight.

Tracy x


----------



## monreith

Hi Girls,

Erin - thats gret news you must be so relieved...even if they did make you wait in the IF equivalent of hell  

Tracey - wayhay your starting...thats exciting. I will keep thinking lots of positive thoughts for you. 

Welcome Sarah...as much as I love holidays I agree you can take them anytime...good luck for June

Hi to GailM, Boo Boo, FionaG, Yvonne, SpookedOut and Widgey and anyone else I have missed - are you all going next Thursday? I bet the staff look forward to our visits!!

See you ll soon. Take care

Love
Monreith x


----------



## SpookedOut

Hey lassies. 

Fiona, glad you had a relaxing break. It's good to just chill with nothing to do sometimes! The clock's ticking for the start of your next treatment regime, so I reckon you should take every opportunity to pamper yourself before then. 

Erin, congrats on the 1%. Thats such a small risk. I bet you're glad its over. Here's an a/f dance for you!!                  

Mishka, congrats on getting your dates sorted. It'll be 3rd time lucky I hope!!

Sarah, I hope you can have your treatment without cancelling your holiday. 

Hello to Monreith, Boo Boo and anyone else I've missed inadvertently. 

Is the get together the 27th My test date is 28th, so if a/f hasn't arrived by then, I will definetely try and join you. It could be a nail biting night for me......

SpookedOut


----------



## Car

Hello girls,

Mind if I join in?

We've just recently discovered that it's likely we'll need ICSI although we haven't actually seen a specialist yet.
I'm really angry because of the way I was treated in the past- I have PCO and a Prolactinoma and was told that I should still TCC for 2 years before seeking help.  Now I know that's wrong - I should have received help straight away.  So after 15 months of TCC we've now discovered that  DH has very poor morphology.  Despite this, 3 doctors (no specialists though), told us not to worry cause it only takes 1!!  Well, me being me, decided to investigate and I'm sure you'll all know that that's not true.  So we've now been referred to GRI but I couldn't possibly wait that long with no real answers so we've got an appointment on 1st May at Nuffield.

My GRI referral was made 2 months ago and when it was made I phoned and was told I should get an appointment in Sept.  Then I called back last month to be told that my referral still hadn't been looked at and I should have an appointment in Oct.  This morning I called to be told that my appointment still hadn't been made and they were now into Nov appointments!  From reading your messages this doesn't sound uncommon.  Any advice?  Just glad that I booked Nuffield appointment or else I would be going mad.

Also, anyone know anything about Varicoceles?  It's possible that DH may have one but his GP is not convinced.  Despite this he has been referred to see a Urologist but there's a 6 month waiting list.

Thats a lot of moans for my first meassage! Sorry!  Any advice, comments, moans back, anything would be great.

Best of luck to you all

Car x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Hi Car and welcome to the GRI thread - I am sorry you have been mucked about by your doctor and the GRI, it is really unfair, you need a degree in patience to deal with all this IF stuff.  The GRI seem to be lagging behind in their appointments, a few girls have been bumped so far this year at the Royal and it doesnt seem to be getting better.  I know that probably isnt what you want to hear, but if you ever need a moan just come on and talk to us and someone is bound to join in!
We were due to be seen March-May and it is now looking like July/August.  It is incredibly frustrating, but at least you have got the wheels in motion and things are starting to happen.
I believe the waiting list in Glasgow was 9 months (not sure if that has changed recently though) so hopefully that means you will reach the top of the list by the end of the year.  It is hard waiting though.
SpookedOut - The meet up is still on for Thursday 27th if you (and you too Car, and anyone else) want to join us. 
Take care
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Hi guys!!

Sorry - bit of a me post coming.........

After our good news yesterday - today is an absolute nightmare!! Phoned GRI this morning with first day of AF (thanks for the dance SpookedOut) and was told all the places are full and to phone back next month again!!!!!!!!  I told the woman on the phone this is the third time now this has happened, and was told they would phone back - I'm still waiting!  

Came off the phone sobbing, can't believe this is happening again!  Spoke to Sheena at Infertility Network and she gave me the name of the GRI ACS office manager, still waiting on her return call too!!  Then phoned my doctors surgery to try to speak to someone there - still waiting on that call too!!

DH is down in Doncaster, feeling hopeless with me on the phone sobbing!!  

Anyway, took dog out to clear my head and came back feeling a bit better.  The phone rang and it was the genetics woman from yesterday - talking to assocs, she discovered the risk of passing on Patuas through IF treatment is higher than a natural pg - 10%!!!

It also turns out PGD can be done but it takes 3-6 months to set up!!!  At the rate GRI are going - that will probably be about right!!!!!

Feeling so down, my head is burstin!!  I've cried so much today it is splittin!!!!

SarahDec - word of advice - DO NOT cancel your holiday!  Chances are, the way GRI are carrying on, it could be another couple of months before you start tx.  We have postponed so many things we could have done by now waiting for tx to start.  Sorry to be a downer, but you need your holiday before you get on this rollercoaster!!

Sorry for the moan guys, E X


----------



## Erin

Wow - ears must have been burnin!!  GRI just off the phone!!!  Offering me two down reg injections to get me in the system!!

What do I do??


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Mishka Mouse, great that you are starting again - all the best wishes    for this cycle.

Erin, I phoned with AF on Monday and am starting second cycle of ICSI now (can't quite believe it is here already) so you were just so unlucky with timing I think.  Don't know what they mean by two down reg injections to get you into the system?  what does that mean?

By the way, does anyone on this thread live in the West End of Glasgow?  Just that Hamilton quite far for us Weegies...

x

Lindsaynn


----------



## Erin

Good to hear from you again Lindsayann!

They will down reg me two months in a row, that way I don't run the risk of missing another month in May.  They have booked me to down reg on the 9 May and again on the 6 June.

I'll see if I can speak to a nurse tomorrow, can't find anyone who has done this before!!

Sending you loads of    for this cycle.

E X


----------



## Car

Hello,

Thanks for your message Boo.  It's good to chat to others who understand what you're grumbling about!

Sorry to hear your having an awful day Erin.  I've had some pretty bad days and I know how they feel but I'm sure they're not as bad as the day you're having today.  I was upset when I heard that my likely appointment time was put back again never mind actual treatment.  I don't understand much of the stuff youre chatting about just now but I really hope it works out for you.

Lindsayann - I'm in south side Glasgow if that's any use to you.  Good luck with your treatment too.

Car x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hurray to Erin, Tracy and lindsayann - we need some good news on this thread for a change so we are rooting for you all                 
Have a good weekend everyone - it's Friday! yipee
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi ya will be joining some of you ladies went for pre screeing on wed everything ok and hope to get going on the start of june hopefully get the drugs protac  anyone herd of them !!! good luck to all hope we get some bfp love jend


----------



## Car

Hi Jend,

How long after your initial appointment did your pre screening start?  I'm still waiting for my NHS appt but have private appointment next week.  Not having private treatment while we wait though as don't have enough pennies just now!  Just trying to work out my timescale.
Fingers crossed for you for June.
Ta

Car x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Well, a little bit of good news! Me and DH went to see Dr Yates yesterday. As you may know, the reason DH and I are having tx is that DH had testicular cancer and chemo almost three years ago (he also had a testicle removed). Last May after trying for a while ourselves we decided to get his sperm tested, as most men are negatively affected by chemo and in some cases it makes them permanently sterile (he had banked some as a safe-guard which could be used for ICSI if needed). After the May '05 appt the ACS told us that his sperm counts and motility were very low and to start ICSI which we did in Jan this year. Anyway, they never told us the actual number but when we had ICSI in Jan we asked if the number had gone up at all after all those months and they said no. We were quite dissapointed as we had hoped it would have gone up even a bit especially as we had made all sorts of changes as recommended e.g. baggy boxer shorts, not caffeine etc.

Anyway, we specifically went to see Yates yesterday with a whole host of questions about the first failed ICSI and tx in general, and as part of this we asked him to tell us actual numbers. He said that a normal range of sperm starts  at 20 million per ml (apparently the average for a man is 60/70 million) with approx 40% motility. In May last year apparently DH's count was 1.5 million with only occasional motility, hence the need for ICSI. Well, Yates checked the sample DH gave for use in the ICSI, and it *has * gone up - to 9 million with 20% motility in the space of a year! So we are delighted! It is still obviously low, but hopefully  will continue to go up and up! Also there is a small chance that it might work at some point naturally even at 9 million as he said that if we were trying NOT to get pregnant, he would tell us to use contraception!

Well, as you can imagine it is such a ray of hope for us. Also, as we have started second ICSI, I fell like it takes some of the pressure off of this cycle as its not such a 'last chance saloon' situation.

All in all, the best news we've had since that devastating appointment last May!

xxx

Lindsayann


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Lindsayann, that is brilliant news - here's hoping the count will keep increasing, and you never know, you could get a natural BFP.
Just a thought but has anyone booked Pizza Hut for this Thursday?  I would phone and book but am not sure if someone has already done it!!  Also, who is coming?
Me, Erin, Tracy, Fionag, Monreith - what about everyone else, Gail M, Yvonne, Lindsayann, SpookedOut, Car, jend?
Can you please let me know and I will get it booked.  Ta
Have a good weekend everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## SpookedOut

HI girls!!

What a lovely day it is today, we headed up to Bothwell Castle to walk our little dog - such a lovely morning. Of course she rolled in fox pee  (WTF!!)    so was stinking on the way home and had to be bathed right away, Nutcase dog. Just as well we love her to bits!!

Lindsay Ann!!          What utterly fabulous news! I'm so pleased for you! Happy days!! Good luck with 2nd cycle too. Great that things are looking positive for you. Let's hope it's a productive spring!

Jend, congrats on getting a starting timetable. I think you mean Prostap, which is the down reg injection drug? Good luck and enjoy your time til then.

Erin, it's a real pain that you're having to go through the d/r for two months in a row. Nightmare. I hate the d/r bit, but I'm sure you'll glide through it (I'm a woos). 

Everyone else, hello and speak later. Re Thursday, I'm hoping to come along, so count me in for now. I'm meant to be testing on Friday, so if a/f arrives at the last minute on Thursday (or indeed before that), I may need to call off as I'll no doubt be gutted, but other than that, I'll be there and looking forward to meeting everyone!

SpookedOut


----------



## monreith

The sun is officially shining on our wee group. 

What a great sign for the start of your tx Erin, Tracey and Lindsyann - I hope everything goes well for you all. 

Thats really encouraging news Lindsayann about your dh's sperm count as well but hopefully you won't need it.    

Erin, the downregging never bothered me much so hopefully you will be as lucky. I did get the odd headache but I used this natural remedy called Forehead which does not contain paracetamol or anything and that helped. It must have been a hard decision to make but if I were in your shoes I would have done the same. At least now you are in the system and know when you will be starting which is a lot less stressful.

Tracey - Good luck and hope to see you Thursday.

SpookedOut - hope to see you Thursday and there's even more good news to share.  

I have spent the day pottering about the garden enjoying the good weather. Hope it stays like this for the rest of the week.

Take care - hope to see you on Thursday.

Monreith


----------



## Erin

Lindsayann - Excellent news - you'll have to let us in on your secret!!     What vits etc!!

Monreith - Hope I have the same down regging symtoms you had - heads been burstin for a month now anyway - so no change there!!!   

Boo Boo - think we'll be asking Pizza Hut if they have a function room!!   

Thanks everyone for their pm's and kind words this week - don't know what I would have done without this thread to have a tantrum on!!


Take care girls, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Boo - I haven't booked Pizza Hut.  Could you do the honours please?  I won't be able to make this meet up - I'm working in Inverness that day.

Good to hear a lot of you are starting treatment now - fingers crossed for everyone!

Yvonne x


----------



## janp

i am officially signed of from the acs unit now under the care of glasgow royal maternity yahooooooooooooooooooooooooo 13 weeks and counting . get my next scan on 2 may . good luck to you all you are all in my prayers , dont give up hope . baby due 1 november love jan p xxxxxxxx


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Hi JanP, congrats once again, you are proof for us all that IVF does work!

Erin, hope you are okay with the down-regging.  The only symptom I had from Prostap injection was just that I'm sure it made me very emotional for a couple of weeks - quite like PMT...

In terms of our 'secrets' for getting DH sperm count up, the things we have done over the past year are:

1. DH gone from wearing tight Calvin Klein type boxers to the loose cotton more old-fashioned type.  Apparently this helps keep the testicles (or in DH case testicle!) cooler.

2. When playing footie he now wears cotton shorts as apparently the shiny man-made fibre sort create electro-static energy with the friction of the legs which is bad for the sperm count.

3. Daily multi-vitamin/mineral supplement and recently Omega-3 as well.

4. Much less caffeine (I give him peppermint teabags to take to work)

5. Much less alcohol.  I the past year we've both drank less in general.  For the first cycle I had the odd drink up to the point of egg stimm injections but as that cycle didn't work we are going all out and this time no alcohol at all.  To cheer ourselves up a bit we now have alchol-free Becks which is actually alot better than you might think and almost makes you feel like you are drinking!  We went to a party on Sat  night and took our own AF Becks, and didn't feel so sorry for ourselves as we still had a bottle in our hands!

Also, when DH and I saw Yates last week I was asking him if there was anything else, apart from all of the above, that we could do to help our next ICSI, and he said that the one major thing he would advise, was to drink LOTS of water.  I asked him if he thought bottled Evian type stuff was okay despite what Zita West had said, and he said it was fine.  Other things I asked him were why don't they make you lie down after embryo transfer, dosen't it fall out? He said that embryo has no gravity it is far to small to have any weight, so can't fall and therefore dosen't matter if you are standing or lying.  I also asked him why some people are told to take low-dose aspirin after ET, and he said that this was only for particular cases, especially when the woman has experienced previous miscarriage.

Hope this helps!

x

p.s. Have decided that Hamilton a bit far to come from West End for a night out but hope you all have fun...


----------



## Erin

Lindsayann - You've been emotional and Monreith had a sore head - I've been like that for the last month anyway - so no change!!    My poor DH!!!  

Thanks for all the tips - already got DH in baggy undies, restricted caffine intake and he prefers the Cobra alcohol free beer!!  Also got him taking a multi vit, Betacarotene, Zinc, Cod Liver Oil and Selenium!  

It's really a shame what we put them through - fingers crossed we get a BFP!! 

Sorry you can't make it to Pizza Hut, you'll need to start up a wee group in Glasgow!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Just to let you know that Pizza Hut is booked for Thursday at 7:30pm - for 6 people (me, Erin, Tracy, fionag, monreith and Spooked Out).  It is booked under Finlayson, but Yvonne it wont be the same without you!  Are you going to Inverness to visit that supermarket where everyone is falling pregnant??!!!
If anyone else wants to come, please just say and I will amend the booking.
I read something on this site ages ago re. the embryo 'falling out'.  Apparently a nurse told someone to think of the embryo like a grain of dust in the filling of a sandwich - very unlikely to fall out because the other stuff helps it stick (hmm nice!).
I have been having the nightmarish thought that when we finally get tx, they discover the  sperm count is good so they decide to do normal ivf instead of icsi...and that none of the eggs fertilise!  Paranoid, moi??
Boo x


----------



## choochoo

Hi all,

Sorry for butting in but wonder if anyone could advise if they have been prescribed cetrotide and what the regime was?

Many thanks

xxx


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi all, 

ChooChoo, my friend had a cetrocide cycle at the argc - I think it's also sometimes called a flare cycle, but I could be wrong. From memory, it was much shorter than a normal cycle. I think she stimmed and down regged at the same time and so the period between a/f and e/c was only 2 weeks, instead of the normal 4. She got a bfp too......and I think she found the whole thing more tolerable because it was a shorter cycle. Good luck.

Lindsay Ann, sorry you've decided not to come. I'm not entirely sure whether I'll make it or not as this is my test week and I'm kind of on tender hooks to see if a/f will arrive and dash all hope. if you would like to go, pm me on Thursday. I work at Charing Cross. If I'm going, I'll happily pick you up or meet you somewhere in Glasgow and take you if you'd like. I could also drop you at the train station in Hamilton afterwards if that's helpful?

JanP - congratulations. You are an inspiration to us all!

Erin, I hope the d/r is going ok 

Hi to everyone else. 

My news is that I'm now on day 11 of the 2ww. Last night I started spotting TMI warning - pink/pale red, very light but really only there when i wipe). I'm worried as i feel my boobs have gone down, my headache has gone and I'm no longer ravenously hungry. I have slight a/f feeling in tummy, but I've had that all along, so that doesn't help. I will keep trying to be positive for my little embies to cling on though. They've already survived a defrost and gone on to divide, so I know they are real wee fighters. I'm rooting for them to survive. Fingers crossed girls!! Stay away   

I don't know if I'll manage to hold out from testing til Friday, but I can only try. Look forward to meeting you all on Thursday night (if my world hasn't fallen apart before then.....)

SpookedOut


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Choo Choo, 

I've completed 2 Cetrotide Cycles.  It normally works as follows -

Day 1 period starts
Day 3 FSH test
Day 3, 4 or 5 start stim injections
You stim for as long as required - normally between 8 and 12 days.

You add in cetrotide after a few days of stims (depends on follie size/oestrogen levels when exactly they ask you to take Cetrotide). I've started On day 4 and on day 5 on the 2 cycles I did.

You take Pregnyl as normal.

I much prefer the short (Cetrotide) protocol to long.  Keep us posted if you get to do a Cetrotide at the Royal as they're adamant I have to do 'long' when I get my NHS goes, and I really don't like downregging, it makes me ill and puts me into such a menoposal state I can't get my ovaries in gear!    

Good luck!

Yvonne


----------



## SpookedOut

Well girls, it looks very much like it's over for me. My a/f arrived this afternoon in full force. I did a test. BFN.I'll do another one in the morning, just to be absolutely sure, but I don't live in fairy tale land. I know it's over for me this time. I'll probably be ok for Thursday (I hope), but I'll confirm nearer the time if that's ok. 

Good luck to everyone else. 

SpookedOut


----------



## SpookedOut

BFN for me this again morning, although the control line didn't work, but nevertheless, a BFN. Gutted. The tears just keep pouring down my face whether I'm thinking about it or not. I really really thought it had worked this time. Up until yesterday morning, I felt pregnant - does that sound crazy? 

Some how, have to get on with things. I really didn't want to get up this morning and on the way into work, I was driving and at one point had to pull over as I couldn't see the road through my tears. I quietly wondered if I should be going into work, but the saving grace is that I have my own office and I can shut the door and just hide basically. 

Anyway, hope you're all ok - faring better than me at least!

SpookedOut


----------



## Erin

Oh no SpookedOut!!  Totally gutted for you  .

Let the tears flow and get it all out, sending lots of hugs to you and your DH.  

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Oh SpookedOut, I am so sorry to hear your news - sending you a big hug  
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Spooked out - totally gutted for you - take care of yourself and your DH -

 

Luv to everyone else, hopefully will be able to make the meet if I can get away from work on time - will confirm tomorrow    Boo - I will phone and book another place tomorrow when I know for definate  

Take care,
Luv
Gail 
xxxx


----------



## Zildjian

Spooked out, so sorry, feel totally gutted for you



Take care
Love Fiona x


----------



## monreith

So sad to hear your news SpookedOut... 

Love Monreith x


----------



## janp

so sorry spooked thoughts with you and dh xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SpookedOut

Just wanted to post and thank you all for your incredibly kind posts today. You don't know me from Adam but you've offered me more kindness than I could ever have hoped. It made such a difference to how I felt at the end of the day today. 

I really hope to make it tomorrow night. Ah'll try an kid oan thur's nuthin wrang, so as noe tae frighten away the waitress wi ma tears.....

see yous aw the morraw

SpookedOut


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your kind messages. I had a great long weekend away and couldn't believe our luck with the weather.

Spooked Out - What can I say that hasn't already been said  - I am so sorry for you both, its just so unfair.  Hopefully we will see you tonight.

Lindsayann - thats great news about DH swimmers and thanks for the tips, I've got DH drinking loads of water now 

Is it 7.30 as usual tonight? What name is it under?  

See you guys later

Tracyx


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls 

Tracy - Quick post - table booked under finlayson for 730pm - thanks boo for booking.  Look forward to seeing you all tonight.

Love 
Fiona x


----------



## Erin

Another good one last night girls!!   

Have a good weekend - hope the weather stays like this!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi guys

Yeah didnt know Pizza hut did "lock ins"     Got some great news today as DH got that new job so going out to celebrate tonight with a few shandys!!

Take care and see you all soon.

Tracyx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Yep another good night - dont think the waitress knew where to look when Yvonne was doing her thang with the pepper mil!!   
SpookedOut - was nice to meet you, you were brave to come along, hope you enjoyed it too.
Tracy - fab news about the job, have a great night  
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Excellent news about DH's job Tracy!!  


Get back to you Elaine - a lot on over the next couple of months - everyone's gettin married & engaged!!


Take care E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hi ElaineW  
Thanks for the invitation, when will the meet up be? I'm sure some of us on here would be interested in finding out more about it - keep us posted!
Tracy - well done to Dh, hope you had a good night on Friday
Hope everyone's having a great weekend 
Love Boo x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi girls,

Not logged on for a while so have only just read your news Spooked Out and am totally gutted for you .  I felt bad enough after one BFN so to have been through it a couple more times I know you must feel absolutely devastated .

You sound like you are coping with it well and getting on with your life so I know you'll survive but I am guessing it isn't easy.  Your strength is an inspiration to us all...

Take care of yourself and your DH.

L


----------



## tracey3

hi i dont post on this very often but going through 2nd go at icsi. i woz wanting 2 kno if anyone has bought there drugs elsewhere apart from the hospital and got them cheaper.
 tracey x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Everyone

ElaineW - keep us informed 

Tracey3 - I came accross a post today about drug prices http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56281.0.html, why dont you contact Jan27 for some more info.

Good luck.

Tracy


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi lassies!!

So nice to meet everyone the other night! What a lovely bunch!   Sorry if I was a bit subdued at times, I'll be a cheerier chappy the next time. 

Lindsay ann, thanks for your kind words.   They are much appreciated. 

Mishka, congratulations on d/h's new job. You must both be thrilled to bits. Hope you enjoyed your wee night out to celebrate!

Boo, thanks for the welcome.

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all doing well. 

SpookedOut


----------



## monreith

SpookedOut  - it was lovely to meet you on Thursday and so brave of you to come out so soon after a horrible BFN   I hope you feel cheerier soon - feel free to post or pm if you ever need a boost.  

Love
Monreith


----------



## jend (jenny)

anyone herd of the drugs protap!!!!


----------



## Erin

The drug is Prostap - this is your down reg injection you get on day 21 of your cycle.

Take care, E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

THANX E 
all this is new to me hope tp get tm started june fingers X !  LOVE JEND


----------



## SpookedOut

Hello to everyone. 

Monreith, thanks for the welcome. It was lovely to meet you too! 

Well, I'm off to Cyprus on holiday for a week, so I'll check out for now and see you when I get back. Good luck to everyone who is starting treatment - I'll be thinking of you. 

Ciao for now!! 

SpookedOut


----------



## Erin

Oooooo - you lucky thing!!!!

Have a lovely time - you deserve the break!  

Take care, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Hope your all ok?  Really sorry didn't make the meet again    .  Glad you all had a good time  

Spooked out - enjoy your hols    - have a great time  

Jend - good luck for your tx  

Miska - congrats on DH new job  

Boo - how did your exam go? 

Erin - have you got any more hols booked for this year?   

Love to everyone else, Monreith, Yvonne, Fiona,  Lindsayanne, Jan  

Gail x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
SpookedOut - hope you are having a great time in sunny Cyprus, you can tell us all about it went when you get back.
GailM - glad to hear you are ok, we have missed you!
Well I called the Royal today and spoke to Jean - she was really nice.  Said the waiting list for South Lanarkshire is 17/18 months and is not likely to go down unless patients already on the list complete their treatment (no pressure Erin and Tracy!!!).  So at least it hasnt gone up any. 
I think we will book a wee holiday for July/August to get a wee break and to help time pass quicker, the waiting is just dragging in.
Hope everyone else is ok
Love Boo x


----------



## janp

nice to hear from u gail, hope u r all ok. just had my booking scan everything is going well baby is right size for my weeks and its got a strong heart beat.have a lovelly summer everyone and enjoy what ever holidays you all have planned. to anyone starting treatment my best wishes go with u. take care janp xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erin

Take care Janp,  

Gail - Good to hear from you, hope we see you soon.  

Boo - Get that holiday booked!!   We were so tempted by the Globespan ad in the weekends paper!!  We'll see how the tx goes!  


Had my Prostap today - one down, one to go!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the sun,  

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

OK guys thats me and Erin offically downregging, I feel like I've been kicked in the belly so I had to do some major retail therepy to cheer myself up!!

Thanks for all you well wishes.

Gail - good to hear from you, wondered where you'd been.

JanP - glad all is going well for you, thats great news and hopefully something to look forward to for us lot!

Take care girlies - whos up for next meeting on 18th

Tracyx


----------



## monreith

Hiya All,

Erin & Tracy - I think the sun shining is a good sign of things to come...hope your symptoms are not too bad.

GailM - Lovely to hear from you again...hope things are well with you.

SpookedOut & Fionag - I am soooo jealous of your holidays. Hope you come back nice and relaxed... 

Boo - how come the sun always shine when you have studying to do for an exam...?

Lindsayann, JenD - I am in Glasgow South so if you ever arrange a Glasgow meet I could come along. 

Yvonne - are you in USA yet?

I'll still come to the nights at Pizza Hut...they are a good laugh and worth the drive (saying that thought my dh takes me as I have no sense of direction!)

If the next meet is the 18th though I can't make it   I am in a quiz team for the work's charity night...if they ask lots of questions on IF I should do well


----------



## lindsayann

Hi All,

Erin & Tracey, I also got my Prostap, on Sunday (grr no lie-in, was at 9:30am!).  Just waiting for my hormonal mood-swings to kick in as per last time.  I was a nightmare to live with according to DH (although he wisely didn't say anything at the time!).  Every time a pregnant woman or woman with baby came into the shop I had to go in the back as I was so strung-out it made me want to cry...

JanP, glad to hear you and bump are doing well.

Boo, Monreith, Spooked Out, Yvonne, JenD and FionaG (have I missed anyone?), hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine  .


xx

L


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls
What lovely weather we are having at the moment   its too nice to be working

Erin, Tracy & Lindsayann - well done on getting started; Good luck to you all; Tracy, your a girl after my own heart: bit of retail therapy does the world of good 

Monreith - glad you had a lovely time at the weekend

Gail M - hope all is well with you

Boo - hope the studying is going okay; you deserve a holiday after all that studying

SpookedOut  - hope you are having a lovely holiday 

Yvonne - hope you are well

Janp - Lets hope your good news is the start of many positives on the thread

JenD - good luck for when you start treatment

I should be able to come along to the next meet on the 18th if I'm organised by then - I go on holiday on the 20th and have a ton of things to do before then.  Who else can manage? Monreith I know that you are busy that night (thats a shame)

Love
Fiona x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girls, 

I can do the 18th. Monreith - I'm here until the 21st (flights were changed) sorry you won't be there.

Three of you d/r right now...wow!  Heres hoping there will be some BFP's!

Yvonne x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi sunbeams ...I'm ****** 0f 2day was at the royal got protap and bottles for my bloods which is fine .ask a few questions one which was if we are lucky and fall preggers when will we be able to come for another go for icsi ...
well your not seamanly when you get preggers the 1st go thats it even though your getting funded for 3 gos .. i think its all wrong if you are funded for 3 gos you should get 3 gos  so the next time we want have another baby if were lucky to get preggers the 1st time we have to go private am sorry to moan and i should be thankfull (which i am)that I'm getting 3 go but only if the 1st and 2nd fail .  also they did not make this clear in the letter they sent us either  thanks for listing ... 
                                love to all and good luck jend


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Jend

Unfortunately that how it is, you do not qualify for NHS treatment if you already have a child, whether it be from a previous relationship or adoption.  We self funded our first treatment and I justified it to myself that if I was lucky enough to have got pregnant with it then my 3 NHS goes would have went to someone else who maybe couldn't afford to go private.  But I wasn't that lucky, at this rate I'll be using all my 3 goes aswell!!  

Good luck with your treatment theres a couple of us now cycling about the same time.

Lindsayanne - good luck hun - keep in touch

Tracy x


----------



## choochoo

Hi

Sorry to but in, but thought it may be informative to learn that, although they say you get three goes they don't necessarily give you all three - each treatment after first is individually considered and I believe they make the decision whether to let you have another go up to three.  This said this may just be us as last time I didn't respond to stimulation injections and so treatment was abandoned.  While this doesn't count as a full go as abandoned at an early (8 days) stage, felt as though we had to convince them to give us another go and that we were deemed a lost cause!  Although we didn't respond 2nd time, 1st time was successful - though naturally miscarried - sorry to rant - obviusly still feel I have to fight my case!

Well down regged Tues - so only time will tell - desperately hope that I respond this time!!!

choochooxxx


----------



## SarahDec

Hi girls,

Hope everyone's well and things are going to plan.

Dh and I had our screening appointment on Monday, it went pretty well, I was pleased that there were no big surprises (for me anyway, thanks to FF, Dh seems very confused by all the scans and injections and can't get his head round the timescale.  Luckily it's me that has to remember it all!)  One thing that I didn't know what was counted as an NHS 'go' and what didn't.  Hopefully we'll get some embryos frozen and maybe get to keep them for future use!

My dad did a wondeful, fantastic beautiful thing last week - he's booked the whole family (7 of us, including husbands!) on a 2 week cruise in the Med next summer.  How lovely is that?    I hate to think what it cost!  But we're going to have to complete out ICSI treatment by October this year, as if we get pregant any later, I can't go on the boat!  They don't take anyone over 28 weeks!  Obviously (fingers crossed) we'd love to go with a little baby, but if we're unlucky, we'd then have to wait till after Christmas to have a go at FET.  So no pressure at all on this first treatment!

See you all soon,  

SarahD x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls 

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weather.  Just a quick post to let you all know that I am starting private treatment with gri this month; I get my bloods done tomorrow and downreg on the 30th.  So, Erin, Tracy and Lindsayann looks like I will be cycling with you guys.

Love 
Fiona x


----------



## janp

good luck to u all starting treatment thoughts and prayers with u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi 

Choochoo - Thats awfull - as if this isnt bad enough - Good luck this time hope you get to prove them wrong 

SarahDec - Glad to hear things are moving for you, what a lovely thing your Dad did, it sounds great, dont get to hung up on timings though just go with the flow.

Fionag - At last! thats great, we can all have our breakdown together 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Tracy


----------



## Erin

Choo Choo & Jend - Sending loads of     your way.  Think positive!!

Sarah Dec - Lucky you - love cruising!!  Are you still going your hols in June?

Lindsayanne, Tracy, Fionag, jend - Fingers crossed for a BFP for one of us!!   

Fionag - My second prostap is just after yours, we should be cycling at the same time!!

I'll be there on the 18th - even though it means missing the Big Bro intro night     

E X


----------



## monreith

Hi Girls,

Just filling you in on my news. We have reached the top of the GRI list for Glasgow nd I have been told I can phone with AF in June to see if I can start that month. I have been warned that I may get bumped to July but I am still really pleased  ...and terrified of going through it all again   We\are both determined to remain positive though.

So now its back to eating healthy and getting fit  ...maybe just a wee bit of chocolate before I try Erin's Paul McKenna tip  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - no work for 2 days is always good.

Cheers
Monreith


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
ElaineW - I am sorry but I can't make the meet.  Have a great time and thanks for letting us know about it.
Just to let everyone know that the meet up on Thursday at Pizza Hut has been postponed due to the BB launch night!  We will rearrange something else soon.
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Elainew - sorry Elaine, thanks for the invite, but got loads on in June - Have a fab time!!   

Woohoo - How sad are we!!  Can't miss Big Bro - the addiction begins!!!!!     

Where's the sun!!      

E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope you r all well im a bit better since my last moan !! thanks for all your support still waiting on the periods to come so i can get the FSHbloods done wish theyed hurry up and id be one step closer love to all jend


----------



## Erin

F.A.O. all down reggers!!

Lidl have a two pack of Cooling Bags for £1.69 (I think!!  Can't remember)!!

Stick them in the fridge or freezer    and use for your fuzzy head!  Fab!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## Dobbie

Hello ladies, 
can I join you, just made my appt to see Dr Lyle to start the private ICSI, appt 26th July - a lifetime away  when I rang last week and I was undecided she said it might be the 6th of July so my dithering has wasted 20 days. I know a few of you  but for everyone else, I have been ttc for 4 years, 3 of which I have been under investigation and its taken them this long to figure out I need ICSI, had Clomid, had lap and dye etc etc and during that time OH's swimmers have gone from not great, he smoked, to completely useless - doesn't smoke and on vits and zinc  So ICSI it is, 18 months at least for GRI so going to borrow some money and have 1 cycle privately. My OH is 43 next month and I really can't wait another 2 years  Have also been seriously considering travelling to Darlington and doing the egg share programme, something I would like to do anyway, so hopefully try that on my 2nd cycle if this one doesn't work  I am sure I will have lots of questions along the way and I might get a chance to meet a few more of you at some point - when you aren't all being sad and watching BB  (directed at Erin )


----------



## Erin

Hiya Dobbie!!    Welcome to the thread!!

I've blew you some bubbles     Maybe not as many as you would have got if you hadn't been so cheeky about BB!!  

(You know I'm still going to bore the back end off you with a daily report anyway!!)    

E X


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just logging in from Canaries - just a quickie for Boo - thanks so much for the invite but sunning myself in Fuertuventura at the mo - have a great time and will catch up with you guys in June  .

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment    keeping everything crossed for you guys  

luv a very burnt with a couple of extra freckles gail xxx


----------



## LiziBee

A new home.   

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Sending much 

Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Time for a new home. Click this way...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58495.0.html
Lizi.x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well.  

Erin, nice to meet you the other night  .

I went to my first Acupuncture appointment today and am feeling really positive about it.  Have been a bit moody and tearful these past couple of days and so wasn't really looking forward to going, but I came out feeling quite elated.

The acupuncturist said that I am quite 'cold' (apparently she could tell this by my tongue) and that my uterus needs to be 'warmed up' for the treatment, and so recommended that I see her once a week now in the run up, and then as soon as possible after ET.  Some of the stuff she talked about did seem a little bit airy-fairy as I'm usually quite a sceptical person about stuff like that, but I've read so much good stuff about Acupuncture and infertility that in general I think that it might help. She was also very lovely and quite nurturing seeming and the needles didn't hurt (apart from a couple which she said should hurt a little for them to work) and anyway, after ICSI you don't really mind a needle or two!

Even Dr Yates seemed really positive about Acupuncture when I asked him about it (he said that if he had more time to look into it he would and that he thinks there may be some benefit in it) so hopefully it will help me this time...

Bye for now,

Lindsay x


----------



## *KIRST*

Hi All
I hope I can join you. After months of viewing other peoples' posts & I plucked up the courage to post for the first time.

I had a unsuccessful first ICSI Feb/march at GRI and started second cycle with Prostap on the 18/5/06 with baseline scan appt on 7/6/06. I haven't had problems with being bumped. It seems to be a bit of a lottery.

This time round I have read Zita West but I can't say that I have been obsessive about my diet - certainly have cut out caffeine except for a much needed cup of normal tea first thing in the morning, alcohol and am trying to eat well. I am interested in acupuncture but wasn't sure where to go. 

Lindsayann, I wondered where you went? I think we're cycling at the same time.

Anyhow, fingers & toes crossed for everyone!    

*Kirst*


----------



## Erin

Welcome to the thread Kirst, there's quite a few of us all cycling around the same time, so hopefully there will be lots of positives over the next couple of months! 

It was really nice meeting you too Lindsay, what a small world!!    I've debated with acupuncture too, lots of women swear by it, but I am really needle phobic - although I'm getting more used to them now!!

Starting to feel my down reg kick in now - been getting the odd flush, and yesterday I could have cried or threw up on cue if anyone had asked me to!!  OK today apart from a bit of fuzzy head!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Dobbie

Just got my NHS initial appt through, jan 2007 which isn't as bad as I thought, whats the normal time between appt and screening? I will have had 1 private treatment by then so it will be interesting to see what the timescales are like 
Interesting to hear about your accu Lindsayann, I used to have it for pain and it was great, and I was really needle phobic and coped OK, I actually started to really enjoy it, where are you having it and how much are they charging??


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

On the recommendation of a friend of mine who goes there, I am going to the 'Natural Health Service' in Glasgow for my acupuncture.  It is on High Street, about 5 minutes from the Royal which I am finding quite handy as for example after my first scan next week I am going to her right after.  Details are:

Rhona Fraser
The Natural Health Service
0141 552 4420
270 High St
Glasgow, G4 0QT

First appointment with consultation was £40 I think but normal appointments are £35.

As I said I've only been once, but Rhona is LOVELY and has treated people going through IVF before... 

x


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - My initial referral appointment to GRI was March 05, with our screening in December 05.

Hopefully you won't need yours!  

E X


----------



## SarahDec

Hello everyone, hope you all had a good holiday weekend.

DH and I had our post-screening appointment yesterday (very handy, no extra time off work!).  We saw a nice doctor who helped us fill in our **** forms and made sure we knew what was happening.  But she did mention that there is a period of down time at the unit on the last week of July and the first week of August!  Apparently that can't get enough anaethatists(sp?) for then, so they can't do any EC.  So if my AF doesn't come in the next 6 days (she's due today, but you know what it can be like!) we have to wait till next month!  What an absolute bugger.    I would have thought that the summer was one of their busiest times.  I know people need holidays, but can they not stagger them? 

Lots of 'Hurry up!' vibes to my womb please!  

Dobbie, we had our initial appointment in Dec 05, and our screening appointment in May 06.  We seem to be very lucky! As Erin says, hopefully you won't be needing to wait that long!

Love to everyone, 

Sarah x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi folks,

Well, went for my 'baseline' scan today and was given my drugs for starting injections on Thursday.  Can't quite believe that I will be in for my EC and ET not next week but the week after...  Deja-Vu...  I'm finding it so hard to be positive this time as I feel like I'm expecting the outcome to be exactly the same as last time i.e. BFN.  I know I should try and feel positive though so am going to try a bit harder not to think this!

Hope you are all well especially my fellow cyclers!

x


L


----------



## Erin

Called Jean at the ACS today, to see if anyone had dropped out, so I didn't have to down reg for two months as planned - huge surprise!!  My next down reg is on the 6 June, and they've booked me in for blood and scans on that date too!!  Yippee!!!  I assumed I would have another three weeks to wait after the 6th (if you follow me   !!)

Dead chuffed it's all happening quicker than I thought!!

Sarah - try some   that normally brings mine on (sorry if that was TMI )

Lindsay - I know it's hard, but I'm a huge believer in Positive Mental Attitude.  I know that's easy for me to say when I haven't had my tx yet, but please try.  My DH is startin to think I'm going a bit  , I keep buying orange pants, orange t-shirts, orange bags, orange shoes........ 

Take care girls, sending us some     and


----------



## SarahDec

Funnily enough, Erin,   was DH's first thought too.    What a surprise, huh?  Well done getting in for your scans and bloods, it can't often that people get treatment sooner than they expected!

Good luck to you too, Lindsayann.  Like Erin, I haven't started yet, so I've no idea how I'll be feeling, but try and stay positive.  It help keep your stress levels down, at least.  And when I come on here mithering like a gibbering wreck next month, you can tell me how you managed it!  

Sarah x


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi Ladies, sorry not been on for a while, but been lurking as usual....  

Not a lot happening for me. Cyprus was nice and sunny (unlike Scotland....grrrrr). I'm due for another fet in June. E/t should be around 8th June (so LindsayAnn, we'll probably be on the 2ww together!!). Here's hoping this is our time!!

Erin, brill news that you're starting to stim on 6th! Woo hoo!!

SarahDec - fingers crossed your a/f arrives!! Here's a wee dance to help bring it on....        

Dobbie, I'm from Lanarkshire, I think I was about an 8 month wait from appointment to screening.

Kirst, good luck on the rest of your cycle. It looks like this is going to be a busy month!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well. 

Big cyberhugs

SpookedOut


----------



## Zildjian

ladies

Hope you are all doing okay, not been on the site for a while due to being on hols; I got back from Mallorca on Saturday, had a fab time plenty of sun, sea  (unfortunately no sangria, although did have a sneaky glass of vino or two), feel really chilled and relaxed (long may it last!!)  Had my prostap injection today, so the rollercoaster begins, I go back on 14th June for my baseline scan. 

Spooked out - Glad you had a nice hol, good luck with the fet, hope this is the one 

Lindsayann - Good luck with this cycle    I did acupuncture for my last treatment, and loved it, only reason I'm not doing it this time is due to the cost.  I understand how your feeling about going through another cycle, I feel like you but I'm going to try and work on some   thoughts for this cycle

Erin - glad your starting to stimm on the 6th  

SarahDec - hope your a/f arrives soon

Hi to Boo, Monreith Tracy, Yvonne, hope you are all okay sorry if I have missed anyone out

Love 
Fiona x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Sorry not been on for a wee while but not had much to tell, really feeling yucky now with dr-ing, major hot flushes at regular intervals









Went for my baseline today and start stimming tomorrow,







back on 9th.

Lindsayann - Looks like we are starting together hun - I too struggle to be positive, I know they mean well but if one more person says "Third time lucky"   I am really trying this time though    goodluck









Kirst - Welcome , looks like you'll be cycling with Erin - goodluck









Erin - Thats brill news,







its not often things happen quicker than we expect, goodluck









Dobbie - Hi ya, my NHS initial appt was April and my screening appt was Aug (which I didn't need as I had been screened at my private appt so I went on to my 2nd tx. goodluck









SarahDec - Oh no, what a nightmare, of course the more you want it the longer it will take, its so annoying about the down time - hope AF comes soon - I can back up Erins tip  although I only had to think about it and mine came - DH said that just shows you how good I am  Aye right  goodluck









Spookedout - glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday, good luck with ET in June - goodluck









Fionag - Glad you enjoyed your holiday too! I bet you cant wait till your base line - goodluck









What a busy we site we are going to be over the next couple of months, Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned, Boo, Yvonne and Monreith and good luck to you all









Tracyx


----------



## SarahDec

Wow, it sounds like everyone's starting just now!  Fingers crossed for lots of happy results.

My AF still hasn't arrived!  Thankyou for all your vibes and the dance.  I've tried   (several times! ), I've been horseriding in cream jodphurs, and I've even considered leaving the house without my ponstan, but it's just too sore if that works!  I'm currently sitting here at work in my best white knickers (and other clothes too!).  Anyone else got any other ideas?  

Sarah x


----------



## lola636

everyone!

Hope you don't mind me joining you all. Ive been reading your signatures and I pretty much have alot in common with a few of you (especially you Sarah)! Im down regulating at the moment in my 2nd private ICSI. Im not sure how I'll handle another BFN because at the moment we cant see ourselves having any further attempts.

Sarah - my hubby also had undescended testes, bummer isn't it?? Im also waiting on   AF to arrive so that I can start stimming! Been d'regging now for 8 days. I don't really think there is anything you can do to speed it along because if there was I'd be doing it too!!!!

Tracy - hope the stimming went ok today, just think you are now another step closer  

Fiona - im on the prostap too. Had a few palpatations and tiredness, but generally ok   Im sure you'll be fine and the scan will be here before you know it!!

Spooked out - everything crossed you'll get some good news this time, a lovely fat  . You've waited long enough. Hope the holiday helped!!

If i've missed anyone out im sorry!!

On the subject of accupuncture, I am having it (and did the last time too) at the Complimentary Medicine Centre in Park Circus. Ruth is lovely and specialises in IVF. It is very expensive, and I nearly didn't bother this time but considering all the money we are spending on fertility treatment, its a small fraction  

Good luck everyone 

Laura x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Gang,

Thats us back now from Canaries - had a fab holiday - even managed a few drunken nights out until 4am when Kara fell asleep in her buggy  .
Anyway back to reality - good luck to everyone cycling at the moment had a quick read back seems as though there are a few at the moment - keeping everything crossed for you guys  .

Lots to catch up on especially Big B    Are there any fans on this thread?

Also welcome to the new girls - good luck with tx  

Lots of love,
Gailx


----------



## Erin

Laura - Welcome to the thread!  

Fionag, Gail & SpookedOut - Welcome home from your holidays - at least the weather's not too bad here - you can keep your tan topped up!! 

Sarah - Nightmare!!  Don't have any other suggestions - sorry!!  

Tracy - Sending you loads of     for this cycle, and  

Hi to everyone else - E X  

PS - Gail - I'm a major BB fan - sad, I know.  Hopefully it will be "See Ya Sezer" tonight!!!


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
How is everyone?  It is good to hear about all of you starting tx, things are finally starting to get moving!
I havent posted much lately since I havent had any news, nothing much has been happening.  My dh went for an ultrasound yesterday for a lump on his (foot)ball and it turns out he has a varicocele.  He will get a follow up appointment with his gp sometime soon (I hope) and the sonographer said he can get it removed.  If it interferes with tx in any way we will just ask to delay the procedure.  Hopefully the varicocele is the cause of the low count etc (since there doesnt seem to be any other cause!) but there is no guarantee the procedure will work.  We will just need to give it a go and see what happens.
Gail, I am a BB fan too, glad to see Sezar is out - he was a (*#%&(*#&%(*#&%*(#%&(* and I am glad to see the back of him!  Glad you enjoyed your holiday - you too SpookedOut.
Welcome to all the new girls too.
Dobbie, I believe the time between initial appt and screening has gone up - I got my initial appt in September 05 and still havent had my screening yet.  I called the Royal and was told that the waiting list is up to 17/18 months so I am expecting to get an appt for August or September, 1 year from my inital appt.  That is just for South Lanarkshire though.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, I know the waiting is hard.
Have a good weekend everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## SarahDec

Hello everyone.

Looks like it will be next month for us regarding treatment.  Still no sign of the wicked witch, not even a teasing cramp or anything.  I think she's gone on holiday!  I actually forgot to take my pills and other AF 'paraphanalia' out whith me yesterday, I feel as if I'm still in the middle of my cycle.  Oh, well, I suppose it means that we can enjoy our holiday next week without worrying about stuff.  But if we're bumped next month I'll be soooo p*ssed off!

 Hello Laura!  Yup, undescended testes are a bummer!  DH didn't have his fixed until he was 5.  It's lucky there's anything left there at all!  I hope you're stimming is going OK and you get a nice positive result.  Do you also get the comment 'well, you've got plenty of time left?', regarding your age?  If I hear that one more time, I'll scream!  I don't want it to take 'plenty of time'!  

Have a nice week, everyone.  

Sarah x


----------



## SpookedOut

Hello lassies   , glad to see you're all doing well. 

SarahDec, I'm so sorry your a/f didn't arrive in time - it must be quite frustrating. Still, a holiday (with alcohol!) is not a bad consolation!! And, probably better that you're all rested before you start treatment. I really hope you don't get bumped though when you get back. That would just be tooooo much!

BooBoo, WTF!! I hope this gets sorted soon. Upside is that if this is causing low count, your chances will improved if it's fixed. So a step in the right direction? I've got hubby on 1 gram of vit c a day as I read it was good for sperm (among all the other vits etc he is on).  I'm gonna get him to test again in another couple of months and see if it's done the trick as he doesn't seem to have a disclosed cause for his low count either. 

Lola, I hope your a/f arrived and you've been able to plan moving onto stimms?
Gail, glad to see you enjoyed your holiday. It's always so nice to recharge the batteries!!  
Erin, how you doing lassie? Thankfully, you start stimming tomorrow, we hope? Good luck!
Mishka Mouse, I hope the stimming has taken away the d/r flushes etc and it's all going ok. Not long now til you go back for your scan. Good luck! 
Fionag - I sooo hope the down reg is going ok for you and those follies are growing nicely. 
Hello to LiziB, Kirst, Lindsay Ann (hope stimming is going ok?)  and Dobbie.

News from me is that my FET approaches. They've detected my lh surge apparently, so they'll be waking up little Snap, Crackle and Pop on Wednesday, for replacement on Thursday. In honour of this occassion, I shall be buying a large packet of rice crispies and enjoying every morning with milk. I've not had them since I was a little girl - can't wait actually  

Take care my gorgeous, brave ffs!! 

SpookedOut


----------



## Erin

Hi Everybody!!  Just a wee kwik post to let you know I had my second down reg inj, and I start my stims on Thursday!!

Can't believe it after all the postponing, we're officially started at last!!  

Sending you all   !!!

E X


----------



## *KIRST*

Hi E & all
I go for my baseline scan tomorrow & hopefully start stims on Thursday too. So maybe see you in the lovely GRI waiting room for day 8 scan!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

*Kirst*


----------



## janp

good luck kirst and erin thoughts with u both.to anyone waiting also good luck .janp xxxxx


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi again.

janp, hello to you! Thanks for your good wishes.

Erin, good luck for tomorrow!

My news is that Snap, Crackle and Pop have ALL survived the thaw - hooorrraaaaayyyyyyy - Snap and Crackle thawed intact  but Pop lost a cell (bless). (They were originally four cell on freezing). I'm so relieved. This is better than last time when one embie died at thaw and the two others lost cells before going on to divide somewhat sluggishly. Now that two have thawed completely intact, all I've got to do is to hope that they take the next step and divide at a healthy rate overnight!! So lots of embie dividing chants and dances required please! 

I'll be back on tomorrow to let you know how I get on. E/T is the afternoon (2pmish).Test is 21 Jun. Eeeeeekkkkkk. 

Lots of love ffs

SpookedOut (a little less today)


----------



## monreith

SpookedOut that is great news. Good luck for tomorrow. 

Good luck to everyone else - Erin, Mishka, Fionag,Laura, Lindsay, Kirst - who is going through tx just now...I have everything crossed for you.  Hope I did not miss anyone...

AF was late this month so by the time I phone GRI they said I had missed it because of the staff shortages shutdown  Thanks for the warning though SarahDec cos at least I knew to expect it. I am off to a friend's wedding in Poland though so at least I have something to take my mind off it. I hope for everyone who is waiting that it is only this month and not next that is affected as it is a bit rubbish.

Boo and Yvonne - how are you doing?

Off out to enjoy the sunshine.

Love
Monreith
x[br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 18:15GailM - forgot to say that despite attempts not too I am hooked on BB...it would do my head in if I was in there though...all that *****ing...great t.v. though.

Everyone - I take it Pizza Hut night is postponed for June because everyone is at different stages in their tx?

Yvonne - i hear you got that job...how could you fail to impress...did you wear your orange fur thong for luck?

Cheers
Monreith


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope you don't mind me joining you all i had my prostap injection Monday 6th up for scan 21st at the royal in Glasgow all gos well i should start the drugs and sniffing on the 22nd fingers crossed wish everyone the best of luck  ...jend


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
SpookedOut, that is great news about your embies, good luck for tomorrow - let us know how it goes.
Erin and Kirst, good luck with the stimming, hope the first jag is not too much of an ordeal  
Tracy, good luck with the scan on Friday hon.
Laura, hope the dr-ing is going ok.
Monreith, hope you have a fab time in Poland, you will love it.  There are some lovely chilled out bars in Krakow where you and dh can relax and just soak in the atmosphere.
Fionag - hope the dr-ing is going well and you are ok and not overdoing it at the gym!
Jend and Laura, hope you are both ok - good luck with your tx.  
SarahDec, I take it you will start tx next month then?  Maybe you will be cycling with Monreith?
Hi also to Gail and Yvonne.
A Pizza Hut night sometime soon would be good - it's up to the girls going through tx to let us know when is best or if they are up for it so if anyone has any suggestions....
At least it is June now, I cant wait for the time to pass and tx is getting nearer by the day.  Maybe by the time of the BB final we will get our appointment in!
Love Boo x


----------



## SarahDec

Hello,

Sorry to hear you missed out this month too, Monreith.  Did you have any warning except mine thst that could happen?  I wonder how many gutted girls there are at the moment.  Looks like we'll be cycling together next month, although I think you'll start before me as my AF STILL hasn't arrived!  Only 9 days late.  Ho hum.  My record is 14 days so maybe I'll beat that and get to call them and cycle anyway! Have a nice holiday, I'm off to Devon on Monday.  Poland sounds much more exotic!

It's lovely that everyone is busy just now, hopefully this will be a good summer for us all.  

Good luck with your treatment, ladies.  I hope evrything's going to plan.

Love Sarah x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls (especially to all you new girls)

Went for my scan today and all is going well so EC is on Monday morning  , ET on Wed and DH is away in Aberdeen all week from Monday afternoon .

Good luck to you all whatever stage you are at.   

Tracyx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Tracy, good luck for Monday - that is a shame dh is away all week but I guess at least he will be there to do the important bit!     Let us know how you get on.
Fionag, hope the scan goes well on Wednesday, will be thinking of you.
SpookedOut, hope you are taking it easy girl and keeping those embies snug as a bug in a rug.
Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunny weekend (though not so sunny today!).
Boo x


----------



## SpookedOut

again!! Thanks to everyone for your good wishes. 

Mishka, good luck for your e/c tomorrow. I'll be hoping for a bumper crop for you!!

SarahDec, I hope you enjoy Devon, I bet it will be stunning in this weather. 

Boo boo, I'm up for a pizza hut night, but I'm not on any meds so others may feel differently. 

JenD - welcome. Good luck to you this cycle. 

Monreith, the delay in treatment is such a bummer - you psyche yourself up for a cycle too. I bet you were so annoyed! HOpe you enjoy that wedding in Poland though!

Hi to everyone else, hope things are going well for you. 

As for me, sorry I've not been back on, but I figured you might notice I've started a 2ww diary where I put my progress on.  Things are fine generally. It's too early for symptoms, (doesn't stop me analysing every single twinge though!!). 

Take care to everyone

Spookedout


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Tracey, hope your e/c went well today, hope everyone else is okay.

I had my scan today and unfortunatly follies aren't ready yet.  They seem to be a day behind compared to last cycle.  I don't think this is anything to worry about but I can't help but be a wee bit concerned - why haven't they grown as quicky?  Anyway, instead of EC Wednesday and ET Friday as I had predicted as per last time, it is now looking like Thursday/Saturday and I have ANOTHER day of injection and my 11th day of snuff to look forward to - sigh.

Off to try and eat some folly-growing food now whatever that maybe, I think some chocolate might help don't you?

xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all next appointment 21st at Glasgow royal for scan and drugs and sniffer !!! also can anyone help me am relay nervous about egg retrieval am  well scared !!! someone HELP !!!

                                  LOTS OF LUCK TO ALL JEND


----------



## Dobbie

Tracey, I really hope everything went well today and all those little eggs got collected safe and happy and ready for their big adventure 

Lindsayann, hope your follies carry on growing OK and you get them collected on Friday

Wishing you loads of glue Spooked out, hope your embies stick


----------



## Erin

Tracy -    to your wee eggs.  Take it easy, and give us a shout if you need anything!  (any excuse to come to EK, detour past TKMaxx  )

Boo - Any word on DH's gp apt yet?  

Sarah - any sign of  ?  The one time you need her!!!  

Spooked Out -    for Snap & Crackle!!  

Kirst - How are you feeling on the stims?  Forgot what you were saying mid sentence yet    I'm still a nightmare!!

Monreith - Have a fab time in Poland - hopefully catch up at Pizza Hut soon.

Jend - I'm nervous too - I'm a total wimp with anything to do with hospitals etc - I'm amazed I'm managing the stim injections!!

Lindsay -   to your wee follies - chocolate (burp) sounds like what they need - mine are more into crisps!!  

Feeling unbelievably pooey (  Tracy) at the moment.  I have the cold from hell - so I don't know where my cold symptoms end and my stim symptoms start!!  Trying to eat plenty of oranges and drink loads of water as I can only take paracetamol.  I've got a huge red nose my eyes are all puffy, I can't think straight (It's taken me 20mins to do this post!!!) I have no energy and I can't be bothered to do nothing!!  I feel and look miserable!! (Am I right Dobbie?)  My tummy is uncomfortable, so I assume the follies are building up nicely (I hope)!

Take care, E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Good luck to all you girls having treatment.  Tracy - hope you are chilling out tonight!

Just had a look on the IVF thread and the waiting list for GRI for Lanarkshire is now 19 months.  Guess Boo Boo and I are going to have to take another big dose of patience.  Unfortunately that will take us to October, and as they normally run out of budget at that point its not looking too good for this financial year.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Tracy, we are all thinking of your wee eggies  
Erin, hope you are feeling better soon hon, it doesnae sound too nice.  DH doesnt have his appt yet, he has to wait for Hairmyres to get back in touch with his doc, so it could take a while.  Will keep you posted.
SpookedOut, how's you?  Hope you are ok and taking things easy.
Lindsayann, sending you   for your follies, good luck for e/c petal.
Jend - I havent been through tx yet but I'm sure someone on here can give you some advice.
Hi to Fionag, Monreith and Dobbie and everyone else.

Well I came on here tonight feeling quite good, was sooo close today to telling my work that I might be getting tx soon (the last post I read on the waiting times said the waiting list was 16 months, which would mean next month for us).  To say I am gutted about the increase in waiting times is a total understatement.  I thought they ran out of budget last year in December so I am going to try and keep hoping that things turn around before then.  If we are ready to start later this year but then have to wait till April before we start I will seriously flip my lid.

Boo x


----------



## *KIRST*

Hi ALL

Erin, sorry to hear of your cold - last thing you need on top of stims. My flushings are better but lots of headaches - think are probably tension!  Positive thoughts to your follicles.

Lindsay - I wasn't sure if each cycle was different - Hope you are feeling OK & goodluck with HCG injection tomorrow night if EC planned for Thursday.

Tracy- hope EC went well today & tummy not too uncomfortable. 

Laura - have you started stims?

Fiona - hope your baseline scan is fine on Wednesday & you can start stims Thursday.

Spooked out - hope is passing by OK and coping with the lovely cyclogest!

Jend - I was most scared about EC, anaesthetist was great & didn't remember anything about theatre. Tummy was uncomfortable for the next couple of days but soon forgotten. So not so nervous for next time.

And to everyone else - good luck.

Kirst


----------



## jend (jenny)

morning girls thanks for the kid words am sure it will be OK  i hope am a wimp when its out like that i was bad when for my lap and die !!!! as for injections i do that every day any way with being diabetic . so my next appoint is 21st for scan anyone up then !!! at the royal meby well bang in to each other at some point . my friend Clare has been going through TM to she done the injections go last scan then got taken up Thu for removal of egg then back up sat to have them put back so she on the 12 day wait  !!! good luck Clare  !!!  so once you get going its fast in it !!! she said she had a bit discomfort with the retrieval also !!!  but i just wanted to no what you lot thought to 


lots of love and loads of baby dust to each and everyone of us          





                                  love jend


----------



## SpookedOut

Hey girls.

Mishka, hope e/c went well? Have you woken up from that lovely sedative yet?? Petty those beds aren't more comfy isn't it??  

FionaG, how are you? Good luck for the scan tomorrow, fingers crossed   

JenD, I'm sure if you tell the anaesthetist how you feel, he'll give you a little extra to make sure you're nice and "relaxed"   I always found e/c ok. I had a little discomfort afterwards (like when you've done a few too many tummy exercises), but that was all. Good luck!

Erin, how you finding stimms? Hope you're coping with the jabs ok? 

Booboo an Yvonne, this is just awful news. You've waited patiently for so long!! Have you phoned them to find out where you are on the list? Time for a visit to your local mp me thinks....

Lindsayanne, slightly slower growth is generally good as it gives the eggs time to mature - don't sweat it!!  Bet your fertilization rate is great! 

Lola, hope your cycle is going well. Have you had e/c yet or are you still stimming?

Hi and baby dust to eveyone else including Dobbie, Kirst, Sarah Dec, Monreith, JanP, GailM and anyone else I've missed off.    

As for me, I'm fine. I don't have any symptoms. My boobs are big and tight, but I usually get that before a/f so that doesn't really tell me anything. I'm knacked today as I had a yucky day travelling up and down to Manchester yesterday I was stuck in T3 of the airport last night til 10pm - not fun as all shops closed and nothing to do - so no retail therapy either!!    I finally crashed into bed at midnight, quite exhausted. Hope all that travelling and schepping a big heavy brief case around hasn't hurt my chances, but I had no way of taking time off this time, so I just have to grin and bear it. 

Love to all my ffs

Spookedout


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Thank you all for your kind messages  Sorry just a me post today!!

I'm doing ok, got 6 eggs this time and only 3 have fertilised, so back in tomorrow at 2.30 - hopefully to get 2 put back in.   I had 5 embies 1st time and 4 embies 2nd time and now down to 3 and I was on higher dosage of Gonnal F this time too!!  However, desperately trying to remain positive 

Wishing you all positive and sticky vibes   

      

Tracyx


----------



## lindsayann

Jen D,

Don't worry about the E/C.  I was quite scared the first time but it really isn't bad at all.  You aren't aware of what is going on for the actual procedure and I actually don't remember any pain at all afterwards.  Just felt woozy and sleepy for the rest of the day so my advice would be to go home and go to bed for a few hours afterwards... oh and try to get your DH to look after you as you aren't supposed to cook or drive or anything...xxx

Mishka,

Dissapointing re embies but remember it only takes one emby to get a BFP - I've read lots of posts on this site when people have got BFPs from only having ONE emby put in as that is all they had...Sending you lots of    .xxx

Erin,

Glad that you are finding stimm injections okay, the needles really are so fine aren't they that it's not as bad as you imagine it might be.  Sorry you aren't feeling great, forgot about your reaction to the 'c' word, I was watching Paul McKenna last night and was thinking about you!

xx


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls 

Tracy, glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better, good luck with et tomorrow 

Spooked out, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you  

JenD, e/c is fine, I felt scared the first time however I was sound asleep during the procedure and only after affects were some cramping and tiredness

Boo and Yvonne, I feel so angry for you guys , i'm a couple of months behind you on the waiting list so if this treatment cycle doesnt work  I will be in the same boat as you both.  I actually saw my msp last year about waiting times and other things related to having to wait for treatment; he advised me that (sorry to have to say this) the maximum waiting time for ivf/icsi treatment is 24 months (I have the letter to prove it!); I asked Dr Yates about this last year and he said that he has never seen the w/list at 24 months; remember the w/list can go down as well as up; it may be worthwhile bringing the increasing waiting times to your msp's attention (for lassies in Lanarkshire)

Erin, hope the stimming is going okay and that your follies are growing nicely

Lindsayann, for my first treatment I stimmed for twelve days, I was initially concerned that I wasnt responding to gonal f as follies took ages to grow however I ended up with a good amount of follies in the end; good luck with ec 

Monreith, hope you are having a lovely time in Poland 

Kirst, hope the stimming is going okay

Hi to everyone else

Nothing much to report from my camp; thanks for all the good luck messages for my baseline scan tomorrow;  I have been having horrid side effects from prostap, not looking forward to taking the nasal spray   as a top up c'est la vie

Sending you all lots of    

Love
Fiona x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Well I have just about calmed down since yesterday's news (almost). 
Tracy, sending karmic vibes to your embies to make them nice and strong and ready for their new home  
Kirst and Erin, hope the stimming is going ok and you are both feeling good.
Jend - hope the dr'ing is going ok.
Fionag, good luck tomorrow hon.
SpookedOut - how are you doing?  Sounds like a nightmare day yesterday!
Does anyone watch Deal or No Deal? I am addicted to it (how sad!)!
Have a good night everyone, take it easy
Love Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Howdi ladies, 

Its like Piccadilly Circus on here with all these treatments on the go.  I do hope you all get positives - for purely selfish reasons, rather than alturistic, as then the waiting list will get shorter and Boo and I will get to the front quicker.     That was a sarky joke for anyone who doesn't know me!!!  

I am conscious we have not organised another meeting, I guess some would like one and others wouldn't.  Can I suggest we try to pencil in the first week in July?  I have had a mail from Sheena, and someone from Glasgow Royal will come out to speak to us, and if I suggest much later they will be closed for summer.  I think Monklands will be the venue, which means we will have to escape to a pub afterwards, or perhaps somewhere near the Showcase.    Thoughts

PS Hope Spooked out and Tracy are staying positive.  Fiona - brave girl, and good luck!  Lindsay ann - hope those follies are growing!  JEn D,Kirst -


----------



## SpookedOut

YFinlayson, not sure what you mean by someone from GRI coming to speak to us.... Who's Sheena?? Sorry to be a thicko.....  

SpookedOut


----------



## yfinlayson

Sheena runs Infertility Network Uk and she liaises with all the hospitals in Scotland.  Some of the other groups who meet up have had someone from the Royal come out to speak to them.  As Pizza hut is probably not the preferred option for them, Monklands have offered us a room.

Hopefully if you get a BFP then you won't need to speak to them,   however I several  questions, along the lines of - 

Why don't you inform patients of the extended waiting times (it was 12 months when I joined, no-one has ever come back to tell me its now 19).  This is extremely stressful.

Why don't you do short protocol, when it is indicated for a patient

Why don't you routinely tell patients their Embryo grading

Why have scans during stimming dropped in frequency - does this not run the risk of OHSS or alternatively identifying a poor response when it is too late to recover the cycle

When do they plan to introduce PGD? Can this be paid for in over 35's, with multiple fails to identify aneuploidy? (Whats the point in putting in embryos when they could be chromosomally abnormal, the cycle will fail, and it gets your hopes up for nothing)

Do they ever plan to offer blastocyst transfer? (they don't have the lab set up for this at present)

My list will get longer by the minute........

Yvonne


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys thanks alot for your kind words of support !!! they helped me a lot !!!!  I'm not scared now well thats what am telling you lot .
just like to say thanks to .....mishka ,spookedout,fiona,boo,yfinlayson and anyone Else i have missed out wishing you all lots of baby dust   

and good luck for the forth coming appointment that your all having..
down reg is going OK few mood swings over my dog tipping her dog food over !!! poor thing shes a 9st rottie !!! got the   today and god i feel bad  not normally like this  any way roll on the 21st for my 1st scan and the drugs and stuff been waiting 19mths and just feels like its only been a couple of months !!!  good luck to you all   ....


                                               jend


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - I'm nominating you as our spokesperson for the Monklands night!!

E X


----------



## Dobbie

sounds interesting Yvonne, would we be able to ask questiosn about private treatment too??
I am on the NHS list, but also going privately first and want to know what the deal is with this bumping business, I want to now what they are doing about it, as surely the backlog just gets bigger and it is apparently the same for private and NHS, first come first served?? after 3 years of waiting and wasting time at Wishaw and Monklands I am finally having to pay and I don't really want to spend months waiting when I could go to a private clinic in England and be seen in weeks?


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Dobbie, 

We can ask any questions we want, private or NHS.  

I was back in GRI today, totally wasted visit (again) to tell us the result of our last sperm test.  I asked why they couldn't have posted it, (like the Nuffield, Monklands and Kirkcaldy do) rather than have me turn down a business trip to the US and DH driving 150 miles round trip to get there.  She said she hadn't scheduled the meeting, then found a letter in the file which was sent to us giving us the appointment.  There's more to tell but I can't be bothered to drone on about it now.....thank god you are all saying..... 

Anyway, I went to the races tonight, had several voddies, and feel much better now!


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - What a pain in the a**e!!!!  Something to bring up at Monklands!!

Hope you were thinking of your poor T-total FF mates when you were downing the vodka!!    

E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girlies!

Well 2 embies on board, no frosties . One was a 2 cell and the other was a 3 cell slow developers this time! Test on Tues 27th.  Actually feeling quite calm this time - well for now anyway!

Wishing you all the very best whatever stage you are at.  

Tracyx


----------



## SpookedOut

Best of luck Mishka!   

SpookedOut


----------



## Dobbie

Everything crossed for you Tracy


----------



## jend (jenny)

mishka 

                                                        love jend


----------



## Zildjian

Good luck, Tracy   

Fiona x


----------



## lindsayann

Tracey,

Great news that you now have 2 embies on board - best of luck for the dreaded  .  I am not far behind you.

My E/C went fine, they got 16 eggs, 3 more than last time so that extra day of stimms that I was so concerned about actually seemed to help!

Phoned this morning and out of 16, 12 have fertilised so am most pleased although trying not to get my hopes up for frosties as last time out of 7 fertilised, only 2 were good enough so am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow and trying to send my little embies in their test tubes growth vibes!!!!  E/T is 10:30 tomorrow and I am going for acupuncture before and after on the advice of my acupuncturist.

Hope the rest of you are okay, I really feel for those of you who are having waiting list issues  

xx

Lindsayann


----------



## monreith

Hi I am just back from my friend's wedding in Poland and it is really good to see so many posts where things are actually happening.

Mishka...hope your feeling nice and relaxed now that your embies are on board. We are all rooting for you  

LindsayAnn...Good luck for tomorrow and the next two weeks...take it easy.

Erin, Fionag, Jend, Laura and Kirst...hope the stimming is ok and your not feeling too much of a pin cushion. I was lucky my DH did mine and I just hummed Wonderwall and didn't look. 

SpookedOut - Fingers crossed your strong embies hang in there for test day... 

Yvonne, Dobbie and Boo Boo...waiting sucks  

SarahDec...thanks for the shared sympathy. At least your post and past experiences prepared me for being bumped. My DH phoned this morning to ask if we will get bumped in July as well and they told him we might as they could not guarantee it and only had a limited number of spaces  

So to all you girls currently going through tx, we are all rooting for you to inject some positivity into the GRI thread...we all deserve it and hopefully this time is your time. 

Cheers 
Monreith xxx


----------



## janp

good luck mishka , lindsyann and all who are stimming. mishka my 2 embies were like yours and like u i was calm and look what happened i got a bfp. even though i am pregnant i still come here and hope in some way i can help, i feel for you all and my thoughts and prayers are with you all. when we get the highs in treatment its great but the rollercoaster with the lows only we can understand. fertility treatment was the most stressfull time in my life , but if i had to i would do it again . you are all amazing so are youre dh and dp, this is a wonderfull site . love to u all janp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Lindsayann, that is great news about your eggs. Fingers crossed hon.
Tracy and SpookeOut, hope you are both hanging on in there.
Monreith, welcome back, nice to have you with us again.
Fionag and jend, hope you are both feeling ok.
Well my dh called the doc this morning for the results of his scan and was told (from the nurse, who talked to the doc) that there was nothing wrong with him! Ok then, so the sonographer imagined it when she saw a varicocele and an underlying infection!!!  *%(£&"(%*&"(*%&"(*%£&(*&(*"&£%(*"&%(*&"%*!)((!)(£
So dh made an appt for the 26th to discuss the results - I am totally annoyed (but not surprised).  The sonographer said dh needed antibiotics and to get the varicocele removed.  I am just wondering if his doc has even looked at his notes!!
Looks as though we may have to go private for the procedure to be done if the doctor doesnt agree.  We will get a second opinion though, if the doc says we cant get the procedure done on the NHS.
Just another hurdle on the IF ride.....

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Wee kwik post!!

Loads of      Tracy     Lindsay     SpookedOut

GRI just phoned - got 13 + follies, HCG inj on Sunday and EC on Tues  

E X


----------



## monreith

Good luck for Tuesday Erin... 

Boo Boo...I am astounded that the doctor is saying there is nothing wrong when your dh was told otherwise. The last thing anyone wants is a doctor too lazy to even read the notes on top of everything else.   How can he ignore an infection? When my dh was diagnosed with an epidydimal cyst they said it was "nothing" i.e. they would not operate. He could get the cyst removed privately but dh was told it was risky in case they reduced the count even more! I think a cyst is more complicated to remove though. I hope you get some answers on the 26th...I think you just have to be very insistent...put your anger to good use. 

Take care and have a good weekend.

Love
Monreith


----------



## SarahDec

My goodness, I go away for a week and it all kicks off here!  It's so busy just now, good luck to everyone who's stimming, downregging, having eggs collected, embyros transferred and on a 2ww!!!  There's no way I can remember everyone's names!

Currently, my situation in the AF house - it's day 18    I've never been so late in my life.  I'm usually as regular as clockwork, I've only been late twice before, and the longest was 14 days (tested on day 14, and then along she came  ).  I'm not really sure what to do, if she keeps away till Monday, then I'll have missed the shut down at the unit completely and hopefully be able to start treatment straight away.  But if she doesn't come soon after?  How late should I let it get?  I'm so reluctant to test, I hate the disappointment.    
DH is convinced it's from the stress of everything, but I don't feel stressed at all.    I feel slightly sick sometimes, and for the last week I've been having AF type feelings in my abdomen.  My heart keeps thinking maybe... but then my head kicks in and reminds me how unlikely that would be.  So I'm justing hanging in there at the moment and checking my knickers at every opportunity.    

Love and good luck to all.  

Sarah x


----------



## lindsayann

Tracey and SpookedOut, hope you are okay on your 2wws.  

Erin, glad to hear your follies have grown nicely.

Sarah, am sending you some bubbles, sorry that your AF is so late, how frustrating.

Hi everyone else.

I was at Royal this morning for my E/T.  I was really dissapointed as once again from a good amount of fertilised embies (12) only two were good enough (a 10/10 and an 8/10), I was so hoping from that number I might have some frosties which might save me having to go through all this again for a third time if this one dosen't work - oh well.  It just shows you girls, you never can tell from the numbers of eggs/embryos how things are actually going to turn out on the day.  They put the two back (glad that one was top grade though so can complain too much!) so now begins my 2ww oh joy!

One piece of good news they did tell us in there was that DH's sperm count has gone up again!  So from May '05 (1million/ml) to Feb '06 (9million/ml) it has gone to 16million/ml so still going up which is great (for those of you who don't know 'normal' starts at 20million/ml and most men have 50-70million/ml).  He is now grinning like a cheshire cat!

Off to lie on the couch now and boss DH around, he is on cooking duties for a couple of days (god help me!).

xxx

LindsayAnn


----------



## monreith

LindsayAnn - good news that et went well. On my first tx I had 12 fertilised and only 2 were good enough. I think it is quite common but still very dissapointing. Here's hoping you won't need them   Is your dh taking anything special to make count go up? My dh is on the vitamins and (almost)  no alcohol and no caffiene. The count is going up but very slowly. 

How is everyone else doing? SpookedOut is it Monday you test?...good luck, we will be thinking of you  

Cheers
Monreith


----------



## lindsayann

Monreith,

DH has made the following changes in last few months:

1. Daily Multivitamin/Mineral plus Omega-3 Oil capsule
2. Baggy boxers not tight underwear
3. No caffeine
4. No alcohol 

Nothing else really, but remember, he had chemo 3 years ago and alot of men's sperm count does gradually go up again after a couple of years so I guess that may be different from other factors which affect sperm count...

x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone, 

I'm doing OK, no symptoms, niggles, sore boobs - nothing!  I'm totally loaded with the cold and I'm sure I've probably coughed my two embies out! .  My doc has signed me off for the next two weeks so my Mum has been doing everything for me.  My DH has been working away all last week and away most of this week - he wasn't even at ET, if it works (sorry Yvonne I mean WHEN it works ) I'll be able to say "your Dad wasn't at conception but your Nan was!! .

Lindsayann - I know what you mean, I was disappointed too, but now I'm just glad I got two, well done on getting a 10/10  Its positive thoughts all the way now 

Erin - Booster jag tonight eh! Good luck for Tuesday hun, we are all behind you!   

Spookedout - Glad all is still going well on the old  , Good luck for Tuesday 

Fionag - hope stimms is still going OK, not long now.

Boo Boo - I just cant believe that, what is the NHS comming to? That is so out of order! 

SarahDec - What a nightmare that   is an evil woman, if it were me I'd have to know by now either way. goodluck, it would be wonderful to hear of someone fall pg naturally on here! 

Kirst - hope stimms is going OK 

Jend - hope all is well with you and good luck for your scan on Tues

Monreith - Nice to see you back, glad you enjoyed your break. I can only sympathise with you on being bumped its awful, hopefully it wont be 3 times like me, chin up just try and fill your month up so it comes round quicker.

Yvonne - what a nightmare, its bad enough having to go to GRI and sit in that awful waiting room when you are there for something, but just to have you time wasted is so frustrating  , this meeting in Monklands should be good!!

Dobbie - Hi, good to see you are still with us, hopefully the 26th July will be here sooner than you think.

JanP - Thanks for your words of encouragement, I'm so happy that its all going well for you.  I guess the heartache of fertility treatment will never leave us no matter what result we get! Its a good reality check that this can actually work - thank you 

Phew! think I need to go lie down after this, its the most I've used my brain this week! 

So sorry if I've missed anyone. 

Hugs & Kisses

Tracy x


----------



## SarahDec

Thankyou for your good vibes and bubbles, Lindsayann and Miska Mouse.  I needed them!  Since Saturday, I've been having a bit of a rollercoaster of emotions.  I spoke to DH on Sat night about how I was feeling, he was also against testing for the time being, he finds it gut wrenching too when it's negative.  Then low and behold on Sunday... along she came in the afternoon.  The evil bint!  I was gutted, not only am I not pg (I was beginning to hope  ) but I thought we had also missed the shut down by one day!  But I still phoned GRI this morning (about 10 minutes ago) and guess what!!!  WE'RE IN!!!!!!!!  By the skin of our teeth.         

I've got a FSH test tomorrow, then I'm in for prostrap on 9th July and then a scan on 26th July.  I have to admit that I'm trembling as I type this.  I've never felt so hyper in my life!  

I hope everyone else is doing OK.  I love reading your stories, it's amazing how the words of strangers can touch you.  Miska, how confused would your child be at hearing that their dad wasn't at conception, but their nan was!!!    I hope so much you get to tell them that tale.  Good luck tomorrow when you test. 

Hope you're ok on your 2ww too, LindsayAnn.  How is DH's cooking doing?

Good luck tomorrow too, Erin.  Have a nice snooze, I hope you wake up to lotsof lovely eggs!

I hope I haven't missed anyone else out.  Lots of fairy dust to all. 

Sarah x


----------



## SpookedOut

Quick me post. A/F starting to show her face so it's over for me (again). I'm stuck at work too, which is just hell on earth. Just want to go home and curl up. I had booked tomorrow and Wednesday off, but a/f has started to come a little early, so I'm stuffed. 

Why oh why does this never work for me? I cannot believe that I've now done 4 transfers in just over a year and I've not even had so much as a sniff at a pregnancy from any of them. It's just incredible. 

SpookedOut


----------



## SarahDec

Oh, Spooked Out, I'm so sorry.  I don't know what else to say.  

Love Sarah x


----------



## Boo Boo

oh hon.
I am so sorry, it is so unfair.
Sending love and hugs to your dh  

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

SpookedOut - 

Don't know what to say - gutted for you.

 E X


----------



## Dobbie

Sorry to hear your news Spooked Out


----------



## janp

sorry spooked thoughts are with you and dh xxxxxxxx


----------



## Zildjian

So sorry, spooked out, feeling gutted for you 

Fiona x


----------



## monreith

Just wanted to say that I really feel for you SpookedOut...it is horrible thing we have to endure but we are all here for you. Take as much time as you need to get through this...work can wait. Wish I could say more to make you feel better. Spoil yourself...you deserve it.

Monreith
x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Spooked Out, 

So sorry to hear your news, I hate to see the girls on here get BFN's, but I find it especially hard for those who have had multiple treatment cycles, you REALLY deserved that positive.  I hope you can find the strength to try again, or alternatively find another path which suits you and your DH.  

Take care, and hope to see you soon

Yvonne xx


----------



## Dobbie

Erin, hope your EC went well today and you feel a little more comfortable


----------



## lindsayann

SpookedOut - Just read your post, I'm so so sorry to hear you news and I know that you have had the year from hell what with four negative outcomes so you are perfectly entitled to feel like utter utter crap right now.  There is nothing that anyone can say to make you feel any better so I won't even try just know that I am sad for the both of you and thinking about you.

Lindsayann


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Spooked out - So sorry for you both  , it's just so unfair, just know that our thoughts are with you both. Take care of each other.

Tracy


----------



## Erin

Hi Folks, 

Another    for SpookedOut & DH    We're all here for you.  

And a couple more      for Tracy & Lindsayann

Got 7 eggs yesterday, 4 fertilised, back in on Friday at 2.15!  

Take care girls, E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all  hope your all ok spookedout am sorry to here that my thoughts are with you hun sending big hugs your way xxx


well my scan was yest and went well got my injections we have decided to take them at 7pm . back up on the 30-06 for next scan can you belivie this at the royal they lost my bloods !!! for the fsh level . anyway ill go the now got to go to work and i can not be bothered !!!!love to all jendxx


----------



## SarahDec

Hello everyone,

SpookedOut, I hope you're doing OK, and you spoiled yourself rotten on your days off.

How are you Erin?  Well done with your eggs, I hope tomorrow goes well.

JenD, I can't belive GRI lost your bloods!  I must admit, it's a fear of mine, to turn up and there's stuff missing, or that they have no record of my appointment!  Hopefully it'll all be sorted soon.

I'm sitting at work at the moment, trying to block out the noises of joy and cooing over the baby scan that one of the guys here brought in.  His gf's 5 months pg.  I'm very happy for them, but I just feel like shouting 'BAH HUMBUG!'.  No one here at work knows about our tx, so I guess I'll have to keep quiet or look like a fool.  

I was wondering if anyone here watches River City (I can't be the only one, surely!)  I was thinking that they might be starting a story about fertility issues with Ruth and Marty.  They're already done one before (with Billy and his non existant  .  His wife ended up sleeping with another man to get pregnant.  That did their marriage the world of good.  ) Hopefully the Ruth / Marty one might be a bit more realistic, maybe delving in to the NHS/private issues and the waiting and frustration involved.  Ruth muttered the infamous words 'But it's not fair!' on Tuesday night when she found our her sister was pregnant, and hadn't even been trying.  But I'd they end up doing a 'Neighbours' style story (ie Steph's blink-and-you'll-miss-it IVF and then miracle pregnancy) I'd be well ****** off.  Obviously I watch far too much telly!

Have a good day everyone.  Do you think the sun will ever some out again?

Sarah x


----------



## Dobbie

any news on the Monklands meet??


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Tracy, hope you are hanging on in there and not going roon the bend  
Fionag, good luck with your scan tomorrow!
Erin, good luck with ET tomorrow afternoon.  Hope you dont mind me asking but I am curious why they are doing a 3 day transfer, I thought they always did 2 day transfers?
Jend - good luck with the stimming, nightmare about the GRI losing your bloods though...
SarahDec,  I sympathise! It's not fair.  My boss is 6 months pg and it is ALL she talks about.  If it's not how rotten she is feeling, it's how her belly button has or hasnt popped out that day!!!  It is just going on continually.  I think you just have to  
I watch River City btw and am wondering the same thing about Marty and Ruth!  They have only been trying for about two months!! But it looks as though that storyline is sowing the seeds....
Monreith, lindsayann, Dobbie, SpookedOut, Yvonne - hope you are all doing ok. 
Let us know about the Monklands meet Yvonne, hopefully we will get some answers then.
I have also been researching the possibility of getting the varicocele removed on the NHS but can find nothing which recommends treatment.  They do it abroad, just not here.  I just want to be prepared when dh meets the doc next Tuesday....

Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi folks,

Hope everyone is well. 
Erin how was E/T?. 
Tracy, hope you are okay on your 2ww, not long now til your test! Best of luck...
JenD, cannot believe ACS lost your bloods, that is really bad.

I am now on day 6 after E/T and am just so p***ed off and can't believe I have so much longer to wait :-(

Today is Friday and if I get a BFN I estimate that I will get my period on Wednesday of next week (going by the days of last BFN) and it is just torture waiting until then.

One thing that is different for me this time is that I asked the ACS if it was possible to have progesterone injections which I had heard about instead of the pessarys (which i HATED last time, like have hot smelly candle wax dripping out of you morning and night) and lo and behold, they managed to sort it out for me. After going through 2 rounds of stimm injections and HCG boosters I am so used to needles now that to have more injections just dosen't bother me and the nice thing is they are only 3 times per week for the 2WW not every day. The jab does burn a bit when the solution goes in but I am really pleased I asked them as once you have it thats it done for a couple of days.

DH and I have pretty much decided that if we get a BFN this time then we are going to have a 4 or 5 months break before another ICSI as I've just done 2 back to back and I think I might be a looney-bin candidate if I do 3 in a row... It means that we could have a holiday, a few wild alcohol-fuelled nights out and just generally try to have our lives back for a little while at least...

I know I might sound a little bit negative about outcome but I think after first BFN I am just protecting myself a bit so that I'm not as devastated as I was last time...

Lots of love & luck,

Lindsay[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 14:49p.s. feeling a bit un-loved as I am so lacking in bubbles, please will someone blow me some!


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

Tracy, hope you are okay, not long to go now till you test day    

Erin, hope e/t went okay today   

Lindsayann, lots of     to you, its difficult to try and remain positive during this treatment remember you've done really well to get to this last hurdle I'm really hoping this is the one for you; good idea re the progesterone injections I was thinking about asking the royal about these

Spookedout, my thoughts are with you honey 

Boo - I hope dh's appointment on 26th goes well and that you both get some positive answers/move further forward, cant believe that the Nhs dont seem to do treatment for removal of varicocele 

Hi to everyone else - Monreith, Sarahdec, Kirst, Dobbie, Yvonne,jend, sorry if I've missed anyone out, feeling a bit spaced out at the moment with all the drugs , also just had mole removed today and had to have a local anaesthetic for that; we update on me, had day 9 scan today, I have got a good amount of follies growing however they are not ready for e/c (they are about 10-12mm in size) so stimming until Monday when I go back for another scan I will also start sniffing medication (suprecur) that morning to keep me in downreg state (I'm going to look a bit suspicious at work/on home visits nipping in and out of the toilets for a sniff, people will be thinking I'm doing drugs or something )

Love
Fiona x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope your all ok just got a txt of my mate who was testing today bad news BFP  i feel for her think ill phone her .
anyway am ok 2nd ijection the night . the stepsons down for weekend he want to go in the swim-pool prob, hes only 5 have to get the heater on only takes 10 hrs to heat the water !!! love to all xx jen d


----------



## monreith

Hi,

Just a wee post to wish loads of luck to all those going through treatment currently and loads of patience to those still waiting... 

SarahDec - good to see you got in after all this month...hopefully I won't get bumped again  

SpookedOut..IF is a horrible thing and I really wish everyone could get a BFP first time...the treatment is hard enough. I hope you and your DH are feeling better and you both have a lovely weekend together.

Take care everyone.

Love
Monreith x


----------



## SpookedOut

HI folks,

I just wanted to pop on and thank you for your kind messages. It obviously helped me a lot knowing you were all there. You're a great bunch of lassies!! 

I'm still ****** off - but then I suppose that's understandable. I am totally losing faith in the treatment too. I just can't see this ever working for me. I would love to walk away, but that third cycle keeps calling to me, and I suspect I will end up going back to finish the damn thing off. Not that I think it will work you understand, but maybe it's better not to expect it to work. Saves you getting all excited hoping it might have worked and upset if it doesn't. 

I heard from a friend today that she is 3 months pregnant - she fell pregnant the first month she and her d/h tried. I'm obviously delighted but finding the the comparison too cruel. We've now been trying for 7 years. 

Fiona, glad to hear your cycle is progressing well. 

Lynsay ann, the 2ww is just torture isn't it. Still, you're at the half way mark now!! I think you'd be wise to take time out. The cycles are hard work in every way. I hope you don't need it though!

Boo, thanks for your lovely ims. I needed them!! I agree, pregnant women can be quite annoying sometimes!!

SarahDec, I don't watch RC, but it sounds like an interesting storyline. It will be interesting to see what they make of it. 

Jend, I hope the lost bloods doesn't interfere with your cycle. Numpties....

Erin, you must be eating your hands!! Good luck for Friday - I hope the embies are real crackers!!

MIshka, fingers crossed for you too lassie. I hope it works!!

HI to everyone else. Yvonne, Dobbie, Monreith (hope you don't get bumped again!).  I hope things are going well for you. 

Better go. My vodka glass is winking at me to come and get another slurp. One of the benefits of a BFN 

SpookedOut


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone.

Tuesday just still seems so long off,   I've started getting hot flushes again and major night sweats so don't feel thats a good sign .  Having the odd AF crampy pains and sore boobs off and on and feeling a bit yucky now and then too. Having a dilemma about doing HPT on Tues morning as the waiting around to make the call is awful, (it was 3pm last time before I got through) but I'm so worried that it would give me the wrong result!!! 

SarahDec - glad you got started, good luck 

Jend - what a nightmare re missing bloods - doesn't fill you with confidence does it? good luck  

Lindsayanne - I've blown you some goodluck bubbles , I know how your feeling as I did my first two tx back to back and I certainly feel better for having had a break before this one, don't  give up hope 

Fionag - Glad all is moving along nicely, good luck 

Erin - Hope all went well today and you are sitting with your feet up resting, good luck 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

      

Ever hopefull

Tracy x


----------



## Erin

SpookedOut - I know you've been through so much - but I think the 3rd cycle would be calling to me too.  Maybe have a wee break for a few months before you decide.  Sending you  

Lindsayann - Hopefully you won't need to worry about another cycle after this one!!    DH and I have already decided if this one fails we're definately booking a holiday (we had such a lot of crap before getting started) before number two!!

SarahDec - HUGE River City fan too!!!  So glad I'm not the only saddo!!  

Mishka - I would be so tempted to do the HPT beforehand!  Don't know what to suggest, don't know what I'll do either!!  

Boo - Don't know why we were left until Friday for ET??  All the girls in for EC on Tues were told to come back Friday - to be honest I was glad to leave the embies for another day - I hoped to get a frostie that way! 

Well, we have two grade eight six cell embies on board, so now the two weeks of torture begins!!!  Wish I knew about the injections, these pessaries are vile!!  That's saying something given my love of needles!!

Was amazed we weren't given any wee chat about the do's and don'ts for the next two weeks!  It was just good luck, we'll hear how you get on and "next".

Ah well - I won't be up to much, DH has me wrapped in cotton wool!!   

Hi to everyone else, take care girlies!!  E X


----------



## monreith

Thats fab news Erin...wishing you lots of luck. 

Tracey - hope you get the result we are all waiting for on Tuesday...you deserve it. I will wear my orange bracelet and send lots of positive vibes your way.  

LindsayAnn - that is great you get to have injections instead of those gross pessaries...  

Fionag - I am visualising your follicles and wishing them to grow...keep taking the shakes 

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Monreith


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Going totally mental on my 2ww. Boobs have been a bit tender for a while and I've had loads of AF -type cramps, but too soon for AF so hopefully thats not what it is. Am so so so tempted to test early this week. My test date is Friday and if dates like last time would get AF on Wednesday if BFN so thinking that if I haven't got AF by Wednesday I will test then as only 2 days before... Don't want to leave the house at the moment in case I accidentally wander into a chemist shop... I wish these pains would go away :-(

[br]Posted on: 25/06/06, 12:05p.s Tracy, hope you are doing okay, you are so almost there now...
[br]Posted on: 25/06/06, 12:07p.p.s Erin, hope you are holding in there too...x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Lindsayann, Erin, Tracy - hope you are not going too mental waiting, we are all praying for some   
Tracy, I dont know how you can be so patient, I think I would be testing every day from about day 10...
Fionag, hope the scar from your mole removal is healing nicely and you are not too sore from that and from all the follies inside you!  Good luck with your scan tomorrow petal.  
Jend - hope the jags are going ok.
SpookedOut, hope you and your dh are ok, giving each other lots of hugs  
Monreith, not long now till you will be going through tx.  Hopefully Yvonne and I wont be too far behind you.
Lindsayann, I have blown you some bubbles but so no one feels left out, I have just blown them for everyone (that sounds a bit rude  )
Have a good weekend guys
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Kwik me post girls!

Been having terrible tummy aches - I assumed from wind, thanks to the pessaries!

Woke up this morning and it was so bad I couldn't even pee! (sorry TMI)  Phoned NHS 24 and asked if  I could use Windeze or something, they told me to go to Wishaw Gen!!

Got there (by this point I could hardly move and my tum looked about four month pg - I wish and was rock solid).  They took blood samples and threatened me with a catheter!!    Needless to say, I managed a pee, with some difficulty considering the pain and the nurse waiting outside the loo!!!

I was then moved to the early preg ward where a nurse told me it was probably wind and I should have phoned the ACS!!!!    Tried to explain that's what I thought too but NHS 24 told me to go to Wishaw!!!!

Anyway, been drinking peppermint tea and burping good style all afternoon!!  If it stays I'll phone ACS tomorrow!

Needless to say my Positive Mental Attitude has taken a bit of a battering today.  How the embies have managed to hold on through all that pain, I've no idea!  I was sobbing at the hospital reception area, more out of fear for my embies than pain.  

 Tracy and Lindsayann and   to all my FF's

EX


----------



## Dobbie

Hope everything is OK Erin, sounds like you have had a fright, hope you are all back to normal tomorrow.

PS - nice ticker by the way


----------



## SpookedOut

Erin, you poor soul!! That just sounds horrible. An afternoon at Wishaw Gen - urghhhh and so much pain. Poor lamb. Hope you feel better soon. 

Things are slowly improving for us. We've decided to wait a couple of months and then go back and do the third cycle. Meanwhile, d/h is completely off alcohol and taking every supplement known to man! I wish we'd known earlier there are potentially things that can improve sperm quality and count, but the hospital told us there was nothing - even though there is lots of literature out there that says otherwise. It seems to work for some people and not for others - so we'll give it a try!!!

Take care

SpookedOut


----------



## lindsayann

Hi Erin,

You poor soul, sounds like you've had a rotten day.

A very similar thing happened to me last cycle do you remember?  My tummy was getting bigger and bigger and rock hard and on Sat phoned the on-call gynaecologist at the Royal who then admitted me for two days until Mon morn when ACS opened and Dr Medina came and saw me and said it was a reaction to the HCG jab most likey, apparently it can have a cumulative effect and make you bloated days afterwards.  Maybe its same thing?  Anyway, it happened again this time and I just sat on couch and waited until it deflated in about 2 days so hold in there...


----------



## yfinlayson

Hope you are all holding on OK on the 2ww – Mishka Mouse, Erin, Lindsay Ann.  

Erin – I hope your stomach has gone down somewhat!

Fionag – Good luck with your scan, hope you get loads of eggs!

Spooked Out – Glad you’re ready for another crack of the whip.  I think everyone goes through the same emotions when they get a BFN.  Anger,disbelief, not wanting to do it again.  I watched GMTV the other week and ‘Cilla’ had 5 attempts before she got lucky.  I think on this site you think nearly everyone gets a BFP first or second time, but that’s only because the old timers don’t like to post – as we know how much it hurts when you are on the 2ww thread and get yet another BFN.

Hello to everyone else. x

On a personal note, I picked up all my medical records on Wednesday – which was quite a file!  Sometimes knowledge is a dangerous thing, as I have discovered that although my FSH is going down, my E2 levels on day 3 are astronomically high – indeed they are in the abnormal range, at over 3 times what they should be, indicating poor ovarian reserve/response.  Excess E2 pushes down the FSH levels, so my declining FSH was not a good thing, it was as a result of my E2 soaring. This was never discussed with me.  What would this have meant for my treatment?  That I would be unlikely to respond well to the drugs, and indeed this was the case for me on all 3 attempts.  Anyway, what’s happened has happened, and we can only look forward.  We have some good news however in that SIRM in Los Angeles have offered me a place on their research study into thin endometrial lining (there is a concurrent study at present into poor response – again this is of benefit to me).  I am a grade D patient, which means I have about a 28% chance of success at their clinic, which is significantly higher than I can get here.  So, we’re now planning to head off to the US in July or August on holiday to see what they have to say.  At least if this doesn’t work, and with 3 fails under my belt, I can close the book, having been to one of the best clinics in the world, with no regrets.  I think its ‘fate’ that they are running studies into both my ‘complications’ – thin lining and poor responder - otherwise there is no way I could have paid the full whack for treatment. I will be using my air miles for the flight to keep the costs down too. Fingers crossed they have some good news for us.  Don’t get me wrong, I think the GRI is good, indeed their success rates evidence this, but only if you are one of the 90% who have no additional issues needing looked at, whereas I unfortunately fall into the 10%.  Sorry for the ‘me’ post….this was a bit long!

Anyway, I’m now off to look at cheap hotels……..


----------



## lindsayann

Yvonne, that sounds really interesting and exciting.  As you say, it seems like an amazing opportunity that they are interesting in treating you, you will know if you go through their treatment that you gave it your ABSOLUTELY 'pulling out all the stops' best shot, there is nothing else that you could possibly do if you know what I mean...and they may just have the magic procedure to give you your much deserved BFP... all the best of luck x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope everyone is doing ok.
Erin, hope your stomach has gone down, it sounds really painful.  You must have been in such a state yesterday.
Tracy, test day tomorrow - have you succumbed yet?!  Good luck.
Yvonne, that is great news on the study - at least you have the knowledge there to be able to make the right decisions on where to go from here and the study sounds perfectly suited to your situation.  Let us know how you get on.  Btw are you still in touch with Sheena about the Monklands visit?  Is it still happening next week?
Wee update on us - dh went to the docs this morning to discuss the results of his testicular scan.  When he phoned for the results a few weeks ago he was told that no treatment was required - doc either hadnt read his notes or had forgotten about the IF situation.  So he was prescribed antibiotics for the infection and is being referred to a urologist, and will get the procedure on the NHS within 6 months.  He said the varicocele can sometimes be a cause of male factor IF but not always.  Research on the internet seems to point to the procedure mainly working for men with slightly lower than average counts but not for men with really low counts.  Still, it is worth a shot and we might be waiting anyway....
Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Thanks girls for your concern over my fat belly!!!  Burping and pumping all over the place!!    

Phoned the acs today and they've recommended Paracetamol for 24 hrs and to carry on with my Peppermint tea!! Yeuch!!! 

Yvonne - Excellent!!  This clinic sounds ideal, and their tx tailormade for you and DH!!  

Boo - Good to hear you & Dh are getting somewhere - just the usual waiting game now!!  I think we all have the patience of Saints by this point!!  

SpookedOut - Glad to hear your having a break before cycle three - are you booking a holiday?  I think you deserve one!!!  

Tracy & Lindsayann      Biting my nails for both of you!!!

E X


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Guys,

Sorry not been on for ages, DH Dad had a stoke and things been a bit hectic - also getting a few things done to the house so just not had a moment!

Been thinking about you guys though - there seems to be a lot going on in this thread at the moment - praying for BFP's for you all  

Will be back later to do a catch up 

PS - Just wondered also is there a meet up at the Monklands soon?

Luv 
Gail x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi everyone hope your all okay had a good weekend stepson down for weekend and had BBQ with a few mates over couldn't get in the pool  bloody rain !!!  anyway my injections are going well have been down a we bit and the odd mood  and bad head  ^beware^ on the 5th day already cant believe it !!! up on Friday for the other scan hope Allis well i can go for egg retrieval (bagging my self by the way ) CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT ITS LIKE DID YOU FEEL IT !! SORRY AM SUCH A WIMP  .  just like to wish you all very Good luck for your 2 fingers crossed and I'm glad to here your feeling better spookedout  big hugs to all


----------



## Erin

Gail - Good to hear from you! - So sorry you seem to have so much stress just now - hope DH's dad is ok!

Jend - Sent you a pm - Don't worry!!  

BTW - Speaking to Mishka today, and I think we may have misheard the doc and got Grade A and not Grade 8 embies!!!  Woohoo!!  PMA  PMA  PMA!!!

E X


----------



## SpookedOut

I'm back  in IF focused mode again!! Just phoned the clinic to provisionally book in for a cycle when my a/f comes mid July. As I won't start d/r til 21 days after that, they are ok with it. So, all I have to do is not to obsess too much over the next six weeks (fat chance). I'm glad I'm going back. I think in reality I woudn't have been able to cope with knowing there was a third cycle there and not taken it. I had originally said I'd like to get all the treatment out of the way this year, so if I can do that, whatever the result, at least I'll have resolution and be able to move on to the next phase, whatever that is. I think living life as if we're in groundhog day is a major part of the problem -its the not knowing whether to do this, that or the other as if we have a kid, it will change everything - I was thinking of changing my car, but don't feel I can do that at the moment either!! I'm determined to try and keep up the gym this time though and try and pick up some of my old hobbies again. I'm far, far too obsessed with treatment. I'm finding it hard to concentrate on work and everything. Not good. Anyway, at least I know I'll get my life back after this cycle, for better or for worse. I'm actually hoping that I don't get any frosties - how crazy is that

erin, it defo sounds as though it was Grade A - I did wonder. However, when I've been there, they have sometimes given my embies marks out of ten, so I thought maybe that was what you were referring to. Grade A it top notch - I bet you wish you had a wee window into your womb so you could see if they are implanting!!    to you. 

Gail, sorry to hear about FIL. I'm not sure about the Monklands meet. I was wondering about that too. 

Booboo, congrats on getting clarity on the way forward for the varicocele. Every little helps!!

Yvonne, can't believe this will be my fifth attempt. I was so insistent I was giving up after one try aswell!! That sounds brilliant about the US trial. You're a real determined character!! If you don't get your dream, no one will ever be able to say that you didn't give it 2000%!! I hope you get good news when you get over there - 28% are great odds. 

Mishka, hope you're still staying sane. 

Just wondered, has anyone heard from Fionag She's been awfully quiet recently.....

SpookedOut


----------



## jend (jenny)

thank for the pm erin and spookedout im sure ill be ok !!! NOT  ROLL ON FRIDAY TO SEE WHAT THEY SAY  i might have to go on bigger dosage of the gonal -f as they lost my bloods for the fhs level so they give me the lowest !!! anyway  fingers crossed to all you girls that are on the   hopefully ill be there at some point ..... can i just ask how and where do you get them tickers  how you put them on here !!!! i want one !!!  jend


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

I'm afraid its another BFN for me , AF started earlier so I did a test and its negative.  

Take care and good luck to everyone else.

Tracyx


----------



## Dobbie

Oh no Tracey, I am gutted for you, I have been keeping everything crossed for you  
Don't give up hope, you would make such a wonderful mum and you deserve every happiness.

xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Tracy, I dont know what to say. I really thought this was the one for you both. So sorry to hear your news.  Lots of hugs, Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

TRACY AM SO SORRY to here that horrable news take care hun and try and be strong sending ya  jend dont give up


----------



## Zildjian

Tracy, totally gutted for you   its just so unfair


Fiona x[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 17:41Hi girls

Quick post,

Spookedout thanks for your concern, I'm okay thanks just keeping my head down at the moment, I'm glad that you've decided to go for another cycle  
Tracy, once again so sorry to hear your news 
Boo, good news that things are moving on for you and dh 
Yvonne, that's great news about the treatment, 28% is a really good success rate 
GailM, sorry to hear about dh's dad, hope things are okay 
Jend, glad to hear that the injections are going well 
Monreith, hope you are okay, hopefully not long until you start treatment (and Boo too)  
Erin, I had bad bloating for my last cycle, glad to hear you are a bit better. Good luck on 2ww 
Lindsayann, Good luck on 2ww 

Hi to everyone else

Wee update on me, had my scan today (thanks girls for your good luck messages), booked in for e/c on wednesday , i've apparently produced a lot more folllies for this cycle (still on same drug dosage) so I'm at risk of ohss if I keep on stimming 

Love
Fiona x


----------



## Erin

Tracy - Totally heartbroken for you   

Dobbie's right - you will make an excellent mum - and remember what Rena said, we'll definately keep that appointment in a couple of weeks.

The negatives are harder to take, now we know each other personally.  

E X


----------



## lindsayann

Tracy,

I'm totally gutted for you and your DH    

It dosen't seem fair that you have been so many tx cycles and haven't gotten the outcome you so deserve.

Take care of yourself and your DH.

xx

Lindsayann


----------



## monreith

Tracy...you have been such a positive influence on our wee group and I feel so sad that you did not get the BFP you deserve.   Sending you and DH hugs   

Take care of yourself

Monreith
x


----------



## yfinlayson

Tracy - thinking of you right now, keep your chin up, we'll get there in the end. Hope to see you soon.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Gail, meant to say earlier - sorry to hear about your father in law.  It is so worrying when parents become ill isnt it - I hope he is ok now.
SpookedOut - glad you are going back for another attempt, let us know how it goes  
Fionag, hope you are taking it easy for e/c on Wednesday.
Hi to everyone else - Tracy, wee hug for you  
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Tracey,

There are just no words I can say right now to make things better for you - thinking of you and your DH - take care of yourself and each other 

Luv
Gailx

Spooked out - gutted for you too 

[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 21:35Thanks girls for all the good wishes for F-I-L 

Erin - thinking of you on the 2ww - keeping everything crossed for you 

Boo - How did your exams go?

Yvonne - Brill news about the US trials - good for you 

Moreith - where are you with tx? sorry I'm a wee bit behind at the moment 

Fiona - good luck for Wednesday 

Sorry its another short one - just praying for some BFP's soon for you all 

Luv
Gail x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

One more sleepy to go and I will do my test tomorrow morning (Wednesday - Day 12), unless I get my period which is when I got it last cycle.  I know that if it is negative then still to do one on Day 13 but I don't think I can wait another day without doing one. Please all keep your fingers crossed!

xx

Lindsay


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Lindsayann, good luck with your test - we need some good news on this thread for a change!
Fionag, best of luck with your e/c tomorrow hun  
Gail, the exam went ok thanks for asking - get the results in August! eek....
Hope everyone else is ok
Hugs
Boo x


----------



## SpookedOut

Tracey, I'm gutted for you. These BFN's are just killers. I am so incredibly sorry this cycle didn't work for you. I know there is nothing to be said really. 

I've fallen out with God now. He's just not playing the game. 

You take care of yourself and d/h. I'll be thinking about you.

Lots of love

Marianne


----------



## Ellie20

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site and decided to read your posts for a bit before I registered to see what it was all about!

I'm 26yrs & I was diagnosed 3 years ago with PCOS and have been TTC since then.  After going through loads of tests and a laparoscopy, my DH was tested and turns out he has low sperm count, quality and motility.  We were told at Monklands, just over a month ago that ICSI is our only option.  We are both devastated and struggling to 'come to terms' with it all.  Through another contact, I got Yvonne's name & number and spoke with her about treatment at GRI.  I had been informed at Monklands that the wait for treatment is 9 months and was given an appt for Jan 07.  Yvonne let me know that the waiting time is actually 19 months if you live in Lanarkshire and so that was another shock to cope with!  I'm so glad I found out the truth though.

Anyway, that's my situation and I just want to say that it's helped so much just reading all your messages and knowing support is out there.  I wish you all the best of luck with your treatments, whatever stage you happen to be at and hope that you can all stay strong!!!

Luv, Ellie


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Ellie, 

Glad you've joined us.  As you can see we're a friendly bunch!     Its really busy on here now, lots of the girls are in the midst of treatment. Hopefully the waiting list might go down, we need to pray for lots of positives! I'm sure everyone will make you welcome.

Lindsayann- Good Luck  

Yvonne x


----------



## Dobbie

Hi Ellie,
You and I are in the same boat, I got refered to Monklands after a lap and then got told I needed ICSI and also have an appt in Jan 07, but I am having a private go before then as I don't want to wait 19 months.

If the Monklands thing isn't happening this month then how about a meet up, it would be great to put a few more faces to names.


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope we are all well i have just come home from work ... feel crap  cant be botherd sore heads ,i was ok till the day 6 injectiond down 4 to go . think ill make a cuppa  and go to bed at the docs at 11;30 today with me being diabetic have to be carefull .best of luck lynsayanne and welcome ellie you find everyone nice here well ill go for now go and make that cuppa ... cant be botherd with that either  love to all and best of luck to ..jend x


----------



## missT

Hello, I have been reading everyone's posts for awhile now and have just worked up the courage to join in! 
I would just like to say good luck to everyone waiting to hear good news, you must be so excited!
I will be attending my first post screening appointment on july 6th and hopefully starting the treatment as soon as AF arrives (this is the only time I will have ever looked forward to this!)
Can anyone tell me what happens at the post screening appointment apart from getting our test results back? We have filled in all the paperwork at the pre screening.
Again, best of luck to everyone waiting on good news and dont give up to anyone feeling down x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Welcome Ellie and MissT - hope you find the site helpful, nice to have more faces/names on the thread.
Ellie, try not to worry about the waiting list - it can go down as well as up but it is best to be prepared, just in case.  You have time on your side which is a good thing.  Whereabouts in Lanarkshire are you from?
MissT - the post screening appt is when you get your results from your blood tests, etc.  Then you just call when af arrives and that's you on your way!  Are you from Glasgow or Lanarkshire?  You might be starting at the same time as monreith, she is due to start in July too.
Yvonne, any news on the Monklands meet?  Dont keep us in suspense!!

Hi to everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## missT

Thanks Boo Boo, I am from Glasgow and attending GRI. I have been trying to conceive for 2 and a half years and test results showed my DH to have a low sperm count due to an accident when he was young.
I feel very excited as the treatment time approaches, after such a long wait. This site has been so informative to me and I wish i'd had the courage to join earlier. 
It has been fantastic hearing other peoples stories, especially the BFP outcomes.
My heart goes out to all the others who have not had such luck, it must be so hard and upsetting for them, but the support that they receive from this site is amazing. I stumbled upon the site but I wish I had known about it before when I was really upset and didnt have a clue what everything was about. I feel I know so much more now about what to expect with the treatment and I have also prepared myself (i think!) for it not working out having followed others journeys.
I am staying positive for now and hopefully all of this will be well worth it someday x


----------



## Dobbie

Tad confused today, I have mild PCOS so cycles all over the place, usually really long, anything up to 200 in years gone by but recently 40 or 50, apart from today when AF started on day 25? surely this is unnaturaly short and something is amiss?? anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - you were worried about it taking ages and maybe mucking up your tx timetable - hopefully it will stay this way for the next couple of months!!  

Miss T & Ellie - Welcome to the thread!  

Lindsayanne -   today  

Tracy - Hope your ok,  

All my other FF's  

Only one week of torture left!!!!   E X


----------



## monreith

welcome Miss T and Ellie...oops that sounds like a gangsta rap duo   This site is a real help and you'll find that there is wlays someone who can give you any info you need.

Welcome to old faces too - Gailm...sorry to hear about your FIL...my MIL had a stroke not long ago and it is quite  scare for everyone. Hope things are better now.  

LindsayAnn - good luck

Fiona - hope today went well...I used my orange highlighter all day for luck. Let us know when your ET is and we can think more positive thoughts.

Tracy - hope your ok...we are all thinking of you.  

Hi to everyone else...going out to help DH in the garden cos he is moaning about me being on the p.c. again!!!

Monreith
x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi there

I dont know if any one will remember me I have only posted a couple of times before. The last time I posted was when my DH had a sucsesful sperm retrieval operation and we are now waiting to start treatment after our post screening appointment on the 6th of July so you never know Miss T I may see you there it is quite a coincidence that your appointment is on the same day. 

I would also like to wish everyone going through treatment at the moment the best of luck and also let you know that I am always thinking of you all. I often check to see how everyone is geting on.

Ruth xx


----------



## monreith

welcome Ruth...I am hoping to get treatment started in July as well...nice to know I will yours and Mis T's company.  

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Ruth, nice to have you with us! Good luck for your post screening appt, not long now!
Fionag, hope you are not too sore after e/c and we have everything crossed for lots of good quality embies  
Jend, hope you are feeling better hun  
Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love Boo x


----------



## missT

Hi ruth and monreith, thats great that we are going through the same thing at the same time. Its great that we can support each other. DH is very good but no-one quite understands like another woman going through the same thing, eh?  
Monreith, you are quite right MissT and Ellie does sound a bit gangsta rap-ish!


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello ladies, 

I have spoken to Maureen at Monklands and she said we can have their waiting room any night of the week.  I have emailed Sheena to see if she will fix a date for someone for the Royal to come out, so I'll let you know when we get it sorted.  (Or I've said that I will co-ordinate if she gives me the name of the person who volunteered to come out).  Apologies for the delay, but my head is mince at present as I'm changing jobs soon, my team are all off on annual leave, and I'm chocca at work, when all I want to do is take it easy!  I'm also trying to sort out my SIRM consultation, bloods, dates, etc. and working with a 8 hour time difference is a logistical nightmare.  

Hello to all the newbies!

Lindsayann - fingers crossed for you!

Yvonne x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all and to new ladies... miss t and Ellie . not to bad today boo !!! sore heads still back up to the royal 2morra for the 2nd scan  hopefully i HAVE SOME BIG FAT FOLLIES TO GET REMOVED  within the next few days or so my belly is so huge you'd think i was 5mth Gone already (i wish)did any of you girls have any of that !!!!!!!! 

anyone herd of lynsayanne  

love to all and fingers crossed for us all love jend


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya hope you dont mind me dropping in, just need some advice really, I am going thro my 3rd and final IUI at the Vale of Leven Hospital, if it doesnt work (hopefully it will) then I will be referred to GRI for IVF/ICSI not sure which yet as DH has a low morphology 10% however his sample is huge and everything else is fine.  I read on this site when you are referred to the GRI it is from when you get IUI what I want to know is it when you get referred for IUI or when IUI started as I was referred Jan 05, had an abandoned cycle Aug 05 then cysts, then 2 failed Apr & May.  Does anyone know the waiting list for my area I am from renfrewshire?  Hope someone can help.

Good luck to those on 2ww and those having EC/ET soon.

Sending yoy all  

Katrina


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Katrina, welcome to the thread. I'm afraid I dont know anything about the waiting list but someone on here might know - alternatively, you can call the Royal and ask them?
Yvonne, you have loads on your plate just now - when do you head off to the States?
Fionag, good luck for e/t tomorrow petal  
Lindsayann, hope you have some good news for us  
Hope everyone else is hanging on in there
Everywhere I look this week there are pg ladies, stickin their bellies in my face  
Do you think they are doing it deliberately?!

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hiya girls,

Katrina I am not sure about waiting times either...but someone is bound to know.

I have  question in a similar vein...does anyone know how many ETs you are allowed under the Glasgow primary trust? Is it 2 attempts including or excluding FETS...assuming you are lucky enough to get frosties?

Boo - I am swamped by pregnant ladies as well...I think I am drawn to them in some wierd way. I am always checking out people and trying to determine if they are pregnant or just have a big belly!!  

Yvonne - hope your not doing too much...you have to think of yourself and the treatment. I think it is so fabulous that your determination has paid off.  

LindsayAnn, Fiona, JenD and Erin - how are things going with tx? Hope its not driving you crazy  

Hi to everyone else.  

Monreith x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Katrina

I am also from Renfrewshire but not sure if I could answer your question completly as we are in a different situation from you as we have male factor infertility and were reffered for ICSI right away. We were reffered from October 2004 and were told at that time that the waiting list was nine months which was about right as we had our very first appointment in July 2005. It could well be longer than this now. Due to complications with my DH we have not yet started treatment but are hoping to do so in the very near future after our post screening appointment next week.

It is great to hear from someone from this area as I often wonder if their is anyone from our  area who is going through the same thing as it would be great to have a chat.

Let us know how you get on and best of luck with your next cycle of IUI.


----------



## Erin

Lindsayann -         for today!

E X


----------



## vickilou

Hello everyone,
I hope you dont mind me also dropping in here-I am a bit of a bad lurker to be honest as I am not quite at the everyone elses stage -just about to start 2nd cycle[of 3]of IUI and will then be refered to GRI for IVF/ICSI but not feeling very hopeful about IUI so really looking/planning ahead.

Katrina -I am getting IUI at the vale of leven hospital as well and i asked the same question to the consultant[although it was not my usual cons] and he said i would be refered for IVF after i have finished IUI[bummer!!!] but that was before argyll and bute was broken up so it may well be different now...What PCT do you come under?I live in Helensburgh and that area now comes under Highland so i am hoping I will still be refered to GRI and not Aberdeen or Dundee!!

Good luck to everyone   
Vickilouxx


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Sorry to have not posted before now but I have great news - we got a !!!!!

I did a home test earlier in the week as planned (Tuesday actually, far too early!) and it showed a very faint line which got darker on Wednesday and Thursday, and then the hospital confirmed it today. Once I did the home test I didn't want to say anything as I couldn't quite believe it was true until the hospital confirmed it.

We are (cautiously) over the moon as we know how lucky we are to have made it this far, but know that not all pregnancies make it even to 12 weeks so don't want to assume now that it will work.

Thanks for all your support and best wishes and I hope we get some more BFPs on this thread soon!

Love

Lindsay
x[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 13:26p.s. fingers crossed for you next week Erin...


----------



## Boo Boo

Congratulations Lindsayann! You must be delighted!
Fabulous news - let's hope there are more BFPs to come!

Boo x


----------



## shiningstar

Conragts lindsayann and DH   you must be on .

Vickilou not sure what PCT as when I started I lived in Inverclyde now live in Erskine and come from Alexandria, although I have not lived there for 10 years, mum and dad still do, so not sure if Inverclyde or Paisley think it would be paisley.  I was at the hospital today as no AF for over 7 weeks, so wanted to check me out as I have had bad cysts with the tx, saw June she sais they will really want to get my 3rd IUI done before September as HFEA has chaned things and they can do the scans etc but wont be doing the inseminations it will be Paisley.  So come on AF  .

If you live in Helensburgh, not so good going to Dundee or Aberdeen so far to travel.  I used to hang around Helensburgh when I would young (a long time ago now).

Thanks for your replies hope someone can help with my earlier question of IUI is it when started it or referred for it?  Sorry to be a pain.  Also how my NHS goes do you get.

Wishing all you ladies on the 2ww    and those about to embark on the journey  

Katrina


----------



## vickilou

HUGE congratulations Lindsayann   


Vickilouxx


----------



## Erin

Brilliant news Lindsayann!!          

Well done - at last a positive on our wee thread!  Hopefully you'll bring us all luck!  

DH met your DH and says he's grinning like a Cheshire Cat!!  

Hurrah!!!  E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all just wana say congrats LYNSAYANNE BET YOUR OVER THE MOON big hugs to you and DH .



i was at there royal today got scan got 6 follicles 2 on left 4 on right but there not big enough so i haves got extra glonal-f and the sniffer take till sunday then back up Monday fro another scan all well should get the booster home then up wed for retrieval hope so when they said today they were small i was OK then i just got these tears from no where then the nurse asked me if i had enough Gonal-f i thought i had (i phoned but they were ringing me after 2pm to say weather i had to put the dosage up anyway if i had i would of had to go all the way back up to Glasgow !!! ) anyway my fsh was OK and i just to carry on as normal thank god!!! so i ended up crying over that to . am sure it will be Worth it in the end .

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO TESTING THIS NEXT FEW DAYS -WEEKS LOVE JEN D


----------



## monreith

Hi,

Congratulations LindsayAnn...that is fabullous news and gives us all hope   I hope the next 9 months go smoothly.  

JenD - I think it is perfectly understandable to get tears from nowhere...we are playing havoc with our hormones here. I hope your follies grow nicely over the weekend.

Monreith


----------



## SpookedOut

Lindsay Ann, how utterly fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's to a lovely, happy and very healthy eight months with a little bundle of joy at the end of it!!

Go girl!!     

Let's hope this is the start of a bit of luck for our wee thread! Right Erin, hope you're not feeling the pressure or anything.....   (Hope you're doing ok)

Love to all

SpookedOut[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 17:20Mishka just a wee message to let you know I'm thinking about you. I hope you're feeling a bit better. Take care lassie

SpookedOut


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls 

Congratulations to lindsayann   that's great news, hopefully the start of many positives on this thread

Hello to all the newbies you will get great support from the lassies on this thread

Hi to everyone else

Quick me post, had e/c on wednesday, got 14 eggs, 12 were suitable for injection and fertilised, had e/t today and now have two grade one embies on board, so please send lots of sticky vibes my way girls  .  Also got 6 frosties so really pleased with this cycle.  Test date 13th July

Lots of    to everyone going through treatment.

Lots of  
Fiona x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi 

Excellent news Lindsayanne     well done you must both be so happy, wish you a happy healthy pregnancy.

Hello to all the new ladies 

I have to phone next Friday to see what GRI have decided, guess I'll probably be going in for a chat! Back in at work on Monday and absolutely dreading it, still a bit raw!! 

Erin - keep thinking positive, you'll get there girl  

Fionag - that was a great cycle this time well done and good luck  

Hello to everyone else hope you are all doing ok.

Tracyx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hola chicks
Tracy, hope Monday is not too bad, we're all thinking of you just now.  Let us know how it goes on Friday...
SpookedOut, hope you are ok too hun.
Vickilou, welcome to the site!
Fionag - fab news about your embryo quality, you must be so chuffed.  It is looking good!  
Hope everyone has a great weekend,
Love and hugs
Boo x


----------



## yfinlayson

Lindsayann - Congratulations!  Take it easy now, and look forward to that first scan!

Fionag - that is a fantastic cycle - great number of eggs, and frosties too!  Sounds like they got the protocol bang on!  I long for a day when I get more than 4 eggs, never mind a frostie!    Now its the hard part I guess, the 2ww!

Erin - Talking about which, I hope you're holding on in there!

Tracy - thoughts are with you now

Monreith, Boo,jend, vickilou, spooked out, katrinar - hello!

Yvonne x


----------



## SarahDec

Congratulation, Lindsayann, that's brilliant news!


----------



## jend (jenny)

how everyone doing !!! am a lot better today  cant wait till monday to see wot it brings !!! fingers crossed that them follieshave grown over the weekend !!!!  love to all  JEND



HOW DO YOU PUT THEM TICKERS ON SOMEONE HELP ITS NO WORKIN


----------



## janp

congratulations lindsyan and youre dh. its a wonderfull feeling but i know you just want to get past that 12 weeks. we got a scan at 9 weeks and they showed us the babys heart beat. i am now 23 weeks and touch wood everything is going ok . just take it easy so happy for u both .good luck to everyone else on tx or waiting to start love to you all .jan p xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
The site is back - thank gawd!
Part 5 has disappeared so I thought I would start a new thread - how is everyone doing?
Jend and Tracey3 - do you have any news for us??

Love Boo x


----------



## SpookedOut

Yeah, thank goodness. I was really worried there! I had major ff withdrawals!! It's made me realise how much I value the site though. Time to make a donation I think.....technology costs money and all that. 

Hope everyone else is ok. How we doing on the list of questions for the monklands meet up?

SpookedOut


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Hope everyone is okay, any news from anyone?

Quick me update, do you remember I went for a scan and it was inconclusive and the nurse said to come back in a week as they weren't sure if I had a miscarriage or it was just to early to see anything (at 6wks5days)?  Well, after a tortuous week where I was convinced I'd miscarried and in fact was sure HPT were getting weaker, I went for a second scan last Tuesday and lo and behold there was little heartbeat and foetal pole so all was well!  Was crying in scan room with relief.  Am now 9 weeks on Thursday so just waiting to get my appt out for 12 week scan.

Hope everyone else is okay, you don't realise how much you rely on this site until its not there!

Love to all,

Lindsayann


----------



## Dobbie

Great news Lindsayann, we were worried about you 
Well my news is I can't play in your gang anymore. had my appt on wednesday and OH's count has improved dramatically so we no longer qualify for ICSI. As I mentioned before he had not been well for ages and Monklands found an anaeroboc bacterial infection in his swimmers which they treated him for, but which obviously took longer then they thought to clear up.
The scarey thing is if I hadn't gone privately it would have taken us 2 years to find out we don't need ICSI  We don't know what is really happening now, the GRI are keeping us with them for some IUI attempts but I really am not getting too excited as so much has gone against us over the years that I reckon it will be IVF and they are just doing IUI as a stop gap??
I will continue to lurk here to keep an eye on you guys, but I had better go and find out how long the actual waiting list for IUI is at GRI


----------



## Erin

the site's back!!!    

Lindsayann - So relieved to hear your news - was desperate to pm you!!

Boo - How's your FIL? Should we have another kwik meet to go over the list of questions?

Dobbie - Don't worry - I'll keep you up to date with all the goss!!   LOL!!!  You'll have to start an IUI Pizza Hut night - just make sure we don't all book at the same time - can you imagine the staff's faces!!  

Well - I eventually had my review, and I've to phone with next AF, so if she's on time, she should be here tomorrow - DH might get a booty call tonight just to make sure!!  Sorry, there's a vision you didn't need  

Take care, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girlies
It is so good to have the site back!  
Lindsayann - great news, let's hope there are no more dramas and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Dobbie - that is great news about DH's count, will you get IUI at GRI or is it Monklands?  Hopefully you will still come along to the PH nights though!
Erin - that is great news about your review, that means you, Tracy and Monreith will be cycle buddies!
FIL is better thanks, out of hospital now so just trying to get his strength back day by day.
Quick update on us - after finding out about the additional delay to waiting times, dh and I have decided to go private.  We cant stand the waiting any longer!
I just got my FSH bloods taken and we have our first meeting at the GRI on 4th October.  Hopefully we can get started at the end of November when af is due - please let there be no more delays!
Well the questions list is the same as before, perhaps a meet up next week is a good idea just to make sure we have covered everything?  Maybe it is better to just give the list to the GRI rep on the 14th, at least then we will get some questions answered there and then.  What does everyone think?
Also, does anyone know where we are meeting in Monklands (ie what room) and if we have to confirm with the GRI that someone will be there?  Just in case they forget!!!
Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## glasgowgirl

Hi ladies 

i was just wondering how many cycles you were told you would have funded?

erin hope u are keeping well hun,   for your next cycle

great news on the bfp lyndsayann   

isabel x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone

Great to have you all back 

Well I just decided to jump right in and get on with my next tx.  As its my last NHS I just wanted to get on with it and get it out of the way, I couldn't stand it if I had left it a couple of months and then got bumped 3 times again like I did at the beginning of the year.  So here I am   waiting on my downreg on 13th Aug! I know you'll probably all shout at me for this negative comment but I really just want it out of the way so I can try to get on with my life, I really think that this is it for us, been on this road too long now!!Planning a wee holiday after downreg and before baseline scan as we put it off earlier in the year for tx.

Lindsayann - so glad all is still well with you, we were all thinking of you in FF absence!

Dobbie - thats good news but eh! you don't get rid of us that easy!! 

Erin - Goodluck tonight   

Boo Boo - great you finally have a date, yeah another meet sounds a good idea, happy to have it at mine if PH is too awkward.  Great news re FIL.

glasgowgirl - I was told Lanarkshire get 3 funded cycles and Glasgow get two.

Jend & Tracey3 - hope all is ok with you both, we've been thinking of you guys too 

Off to surf for a holiday now

Tracyx


----------



## monreith

Hiya Gals,

It's back...oh how I have missed catching up with you all!

Mishka - Thats a great idea to book a holiday - it will give you a wee break before starting the stimming. I really hope this is the one for you both and I'll be thinking of you. 

Lindsayann - thats is excellent news - what a relief for you both and very emotional.
Fionag - Good luck for your 8 week scan.
Dobbie - good luck with the IUI...keep us posted
SpookedOut - how are things with you?
Boo -Count me in for any meet up  
Hope you get in tomorrow Erin
Glasgowgirl - I am from the Glasgow trust and I know you get 2 full cycles...not sure about FETs and have not been able to find this out.
Yvonne - if your checking in stateside lots of luck for Wednesday...Boo has been giving me updates on your progress and it sounds like it is going really well.

GailM, JenD, Tracey3 and anyone else missing - hope your well and hope to hear from you soon.

Love
Monreith


----------



## janp

GLAD EVERYTHING IS OK LYNSDAYANN. HOPE EVERYONE HAS HAD OR LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD HOLIDAY. CANT BELEIVE I ONLY HAVE 3 MONTHS TO GO TILL OUR MIRACLE LITTLE BOY IS BORN.GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL ON TX OR WAITING .JANP XXXXXXX


----------



## jend (jenny)

BFN ON THE 24TH GUTED  JEND


----------



## SpookedOut

JanP, I'm so glad everything is going well for you. Not long now!!

JenD, I noticed you had posted on the old part 4 of the thread, to say that you had a negative on 24th. I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you. I hope you have the time and the space to take this in and heal. You'll know what's right for you once your brain settles down!

LindsayAnn, that's fantastic news. I know you probably won't relax until you have your 12 week scan, but you've made it this far!!

Monreith, I've had two fets and they didn't count as goes. I don't know how many free fet goes they give though. 

Mishka - your post could have been written by me. I sooooo know where you are coming from. I'll be putting everything into the last cycle but will be ultra keen to get it all over and done with. I'm so keen to get on with my life - I feel like it's on hold at the moment! I'll be gobsmacked if its a positive! I suspect you will be too! Enjoy that holiday!

Boo boo, glad the situation with fil is settling down. That's such a relief! Well done you on biting the bullet and just going for it. I'll have everything crossed for you at the time. I'm up for another meet if required. Is the plan still to give them our list of questions a week before the meet at monklands? Is the meet still the 14th? I dont know who we contact, was it Isobel at GRI? We haven't heard from Fiona g, I hope she's ok - thought you might know 

Erin, hope a/f arrives in time - fingers crossed! You are a wee brave soldier going again so quickly. I'll have everything crossed for you! 

Dobbie, don't you dare leave us! Don't think we're letting you away that easily! We need all the bods we need to listen to our moaning!!   Congrats on the improvement though!! That's quite a tale too - you'll have to tell me more at the next meet - I'm intrigued!

Not much news with me. As I think I told you at our last meet, I've decided to hold off on our last cycle to see if we can improved d/hs health a bit as he seems to be falling apart at the seams. He's up and down to his g/p every other day it seems! I'm hoping to go back with September a/f and start d/r in October, so it will be an October/November cycle. I'm pleased I managed to fit it in in October as this means I won't have a December result, like last year (BFN on Christmas Day.....- not fun!!). November will give me time to adjust to a BFN before Christmas arrives!! Not that I'm a cynic you understand!!!! 

Anyway better go and get some work done!

SpookedOut
ps anyone up for a quick meet this Wednesday/Thursday at Pizza Hut to have a brief chat about the list of questions and how we submit them?

Ciao for now!


----------



## lindsayann

Hi girls,

SpookedOut - sounds like very good planning to not have a December result - why make things harder for yourself.
JanP - I'm delighted to hear that you are so far on!  
Monreith - Nice to hear from you.
Mishka - No wonder you are not feeling that hopeful about the tx after what you've been through, but this won't affect the outcome, I was really doubtful this time and it still worked.  sometimes I think you need to think like that in order to protect yourself emotionally a bit.
Boo - good luck with next cycle.
Dobbie - Good news about DH's sperm count although I know that you must feel a bit abandoned as there are no guarantees anyway.  Just out of interest, what count do they say you have to be under to qualify for treatment?  Is it 20million/ml?
JenD - Sorry to hear about your BFN, take care of yourself and DH.

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry if I've missed anyone!

By the way, fionag is fine, she is posting on the 'Waiting for first scan' board.  She has her first scan next week and that is obv a huge milestone.


Lindsayann


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Jend - I am so sorry to hear about your bfn, sending you and your dh a big hug  
Lindsyann and janp - glad things are going well, hopefully we will all not be far behind you.

Fionag is doing ok, she is posting on the "waiting for first scan" board for now, she is also very aware that there are folk on this thread who havent been so lucky.  But she will be reading the posts and popping in to say hello now and again.  I guess she needs support now from people who are going through the same thing since her concerns are different from ours at the moment.
Erin, any news today?
SpookedOut - what a time you are having of it lately, hopefully dh's health will improve soon and you can go into tx knowing you have done everything you can to maximise your chances.  
I think I will be the last one to cycle this year since we wont be able to start till mid October at the earliest, and even that depends on the timing of our appointments - so we have asked the Royal to do our hiv tests etc sooner rather than later to try to get things moving (so we have them done before we see the consultant) and they have given us an appointment tomorrow morning!  I cant believe I am this excited over a friggin blood test but there you go!!  God know what I will be like when it's a high vajoinal swab!!!
Apparently Isobel at the Royal is on holiday so I'm not sure what folk think about sending our questions off before the meet up?  Do you think it's best to give her the questions on the night?
And who will know about the meet up - Yvonne?  I am not sure who we can ask for details on where we are due to meet and what time etc.
I think we should meet beforehand and go through the list, in case there are any more we can think of - what about next week sometime to give everyone some notice?  Thursday is good for me (cant make Tues or Wed, sorry)...
I will print out copies of the questions and we can all go through them - might be best to make it a non-PH venue though so we get peace to talk it through and we dont want Dobbie upsetting the staff with physical demonstrations of her dh's fantasies!!! haha
Hope everyone else is good,
speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Boo Boo said:


> might be best to make it a non-PH venue though so we get peace to talk it through and we dont want Dobbie upsetting the staff with physical demonstrations of her dh's fantasies!!! haha


Oi, I'm not supposed to be here and you are making fun of me  
I shall just wonder back off to the IUI thread and make some new friends   .

Spooked Out - the wierd thing is the consultant didn't seem at all interested in the fact that DH's swimmers had got better, we told her he had stopped all his blood pressure drugs to see if that helped and she told him off and said that they would have made no difference, but considering they make him feel crappy and he has no sex drive when he takes them implies to me that they do affect the male hormones and who knows what they do to sperm, so I really don't know


----------



## *KIRST*

Hi Girls

The site went down just after the last PH night and I never got a chance to stay thanks for making me feel welcome!

Sorry to hear of your negative Jend, my thoughts are with you & DH. 

Erin & Mishka - I see you are both pressing ahead with another cycle. Did you get seen for review at GRI or have you just had a chat with the nurses on the phone. GRI still can't offer me a review until end september. I couldn't get a private GRI appt until October so have a first appt at Nuffield towards the end of this month. Any further treatment for me is self-funded and I need to get on with it 'cos I have other health issues which I'm off medication for (arthritis).

Dobbie, great news about about DH's swimmers, shame your consultant didn't seem interested.

Lindsayann, glad you are progressing well, your last post before site was down was so negative, I have been thinking of you.

As I'm not a Lanarkshire girl and am not having more GRI cycles I won't come to your Monklands meeting but hope I can stick to the thread.

I think my next cycle will be my last treatment so am going later on this week to find out more about acupuncture as I think I'll do everything I can this time so if we fail I can move on knowing I tried all that I could.

Kirst


----------



## Erin

Kirst - I'm going for acupuncture this time too - Lindsayann recommends it.

Jend - So, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  You and your DH take care of each other,  

No sign of AF - typical!!!  Back's really cramping though, so she must be on her way, grrr  

E X ( so happy ff's back   )


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

Just a quick post to say hello  and that you are all in my thoughts   I am leaving this thread    ^and have moved to the waiting for first scan thread, I really wish each and everyone of you all the best for whatever stage you are at in your treatment, I know that there will be more positives on this thread  .  I will be lurking on this thread so will be keeping a check on how your are all doing, will also get updates from Boo, Monreith and Spooked Out 

Jend, so sorry to hear of your sad news  be good to yourself and your dh 

Love

Fiona x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello, 

Re the Monklands meet, I think Isobel might be back this week or next from holidays.  

We are meeting in the waiting room of the infertility clinic at Monklands, I've to phone next week when I get back to get the PIN number for access to the suite after hours.  As you go in the main entrance walk straight past the shop on your right, up one flight of stairs on your left and it is signposted colcoscopy (spelling!) and ACS.

Alternatively I could meet you guys at the reception area in front of the shop.

Yvonne


----------



## SpookedOut

Yvonne, nice to hear from you! I hope things in the states are good and either you've had a successful cycle or have had a well earned rest!!

There's been so much chat about the Monklands meet, I think it would be good if we posted all the details on one post - once we know all the details!! 

Does anyone know all the details - ie. location, time, who is attending, how we get in touch with the attendees, what questions we're going to ask, if we're going to have a spokesperson, whether we're going to submit the questions early or on the night? 

I know it's monklands on 14th (I think), but I'm not sure about much else. Maybe a meet next week to discuss? Can the folk who are attending monklands attend a meeting next week. I'm happy to suggest my house in Bothwell if we want a less public venue than PH, but equally, if that's inconvenient for folk to get to, happy to go elsewhere too. Hopefully we can get all the details ironed out then. Can folk make it on Monday night? I'd have suggested later in the week, but if we are submitting our questions early, that won't give Isobel much time to consider the questions. 

SpookedOut


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Yvonne, hope everything is going well out there in LALAland!  Keep us posted...
All I know about the Monklands meet is that we are meeting Isobel at 7pm where Yvonne said in her post.  I think it is a good idea to meet up next week (Monday suits me ok) and go through the questions and make sure everyone knows what's happening.  That will give us time to send the questions through to Isobel to prepare her, if everyone is happy with that.
Got the bloods done at the Royal this morning and that went well, had a lovely nurse so looking forward to getting on with things now - I will just need to be patient!

Boo x


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - Brilliant to hear from you - hope all is going well  

Boo - Well done, you're getting there.

SpookedOut - Monday suits me.  Think it's a good idea to try and get the questions to Isobel before we see her.

Still no sign of   !!  Wonder if I'm cycling a week later than usual this month, as I had some pain on my right side last week, but not like my usual ovulation pain?    Don't know!!

E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Thats me booked up - off to Florida on Tues 15th till Sun 27th   - cant wait now! I can make next Monday too.

Jend - So sorry to hear your news, you know we are all here for you when you are ready.

Fionag - Glad to hear all is still well with you, good luck for the 8th.

Yvonne - good to hear from you, hope all is well.

Boo - your well on your way now - well done!

Kirst - you are more than welcome to still join us here, I just decided I didn't want to wait until Sept to start again, I wasn't told much at my last review so I just decided to get on with it!

Monreith - hope all is well with you

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone.

See you soon

Tracyx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

Jend - I was so sorry to hear your news I had been thinking about you while the site was down. I hope you and your DH will feel better soon.

I just thought I would post with our news. My period arrived unexpectedly a few days early yesterday so I phoned the Royal to get myself booked in for our first treatment which they did right away without any problem. I was told that they no longer need to do bloods on day 2-5 as they have changed how they do things and was given an appointment to go up on the 21st day of my cycle for the down reg injection and a date for my new start. I think that she told me they will do bloods as well on the 21st day but I can't quite remember as I was a little nervous and trying to take it all in. Have any of you heard of this new procedure?

I also wanted to ask some advice on when you count day one of your cycle from. Up to now I have always counted day one from the first sign of my period starting which is usually not much to start with but still definitely started. By the second day or morning I will always be in full flow. Sorry to be so descriptive. Do you think I have done this correctly? I know I should have asked this when I phoned up but I just didn't want to waste any time in getting myself booked in.

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing OK.

Ruth xxx


----------



## Dobbie

Mishka Mouse said:


> Thats me booked up - off to Florida on Tues 15th till Sun 27th   - cant wait now! I can make next Monday too.


Can I give you a shopping list  I neeeeeed Fruit Loops, take a big suitcase and bring me home a box of Fruit Loops (breakfast cereal)  pleeeasssee

I haven't made any GRI IUI friends so I am not leaving this thread


----------



## donn1

Hi to all

wondered if i could join you as their doesnt seem to be an ivf glasgow site.  I am due to go to  the nuffield in september and was just looking for a chat if thats ok re tests etc as i have only done iui before and not ivf.
thanks lilac1


----------



## SpookedOut

Right, it looks like we're on for Monday!! Now we've just got to organise venue. Is everyone ok for my wee hoose? If so, pm me and I'll give you the address and directions- better not put it online or there might be a stampede!!    We can probably order pizza or something to eat if you like In any event, I'll have nibbles on the go. I say we should meet at the normal time of 7.30pm. 

Fiona, sorry you feel you've got to leave us. If you get lonely, you can always come back!!  

Lilac, there was a gri ivf site, I think, but it wasn't very active, so you're very welcome to join us as far as I'm concerned. What tests are you doing?

Mishka, I'm jealous!! I spent my honeymoon in Florida - Key West specifically, so I've very fond memories of the place. Oh those lovely big freeways and massive beaches!! You soooooo deserve it though!! 

Dobbie, you make me smile!! I'm so glad you're staying on our wee thread! Fruit loops indeed   Fruit and nut more like.......  LOL 

Miss T, good question. I usually start my counting from the first day that it's a proper period. I ignore the light spotting if you know what I mean. Don't know if that helps. 

Ruth, thanks for letting us know about the new regime. It's a bit worrying that they are not taking eearly cycle bloods as I thought that they based their treatment for stims on this measurement. Maybe not. 

Boo Boo, Perhaps another question for Isobel - i.e why has this change happened Is this another example of treatment not being tailor made for us How are they going to know how much to give us if they don't know what our hormone levels are? 

Anyway, I'm off to bed now. Hope I've not missed anyone. If I have, sorry!!

SpookedOut


----------



## missT

Thanks, Spooked Out. I kinda thought that too but you dont really think about it too much until something as important as starting your treatment happens. Obviously, we want to get our dates exactly right but do you think the treatment would fail right away if you were maybe a day or so out with the 21 day prostrap injection? Sorry if this sounds daft but it has been concerning me since I was given my dates.


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi guys!

Spooked out - I have tried to PM you for Monday but not sure if that part of the site is up and running properly as I have no messages left in it and it keeps coming up with an error message!!

Ruth2 & Miss T - Don't worry, the main thing is that you get the Prostap injection before your next AF as this is to stop your body producing eggs naturally so that you are all clear before they start to stimulate you.  Feel free to keep asking about anything you are unsure about as it can all be a bit of a mystery and if we can help to alleviate any of your worries we will.

Dobbie - You ARE a "Fruit Loop"  

Lilac1 - welcome to our wee thread, as you can see from our signatures some of us have been through tx a few times, so happy to have a chat.

Tracyx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hiya
Lilac, welcome to the thread!
Ruth2 and missT, this has happened before with some of the girls and the Royal dont seem to think it is an issue so try not to worry.  If you are concerned, you can always ask them about it at your next visit.
Tracy, you lucky beach going to Florida!! I'm sure the break will do you and dh the world of good.
Erin - any sign of af yet?
SpookedOut, I have pm'd you - if you let me know the details I can pass them on to Tracy if she is still having trouble with her mailbox (is that rude?!).  I will add a query to the list of questions about why the day 2-5 bloods are no longer being done and I will send everyone a copy of the list before the meet on Monday, and also bring along some copies.
Who is coming to the Monklands meet so I know who to send the list to?
Hi to everyone else and have a great weekend!
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Strangers,

Really sorry not been on for ages - its been one thing after another - Davie got rushed into Monklands for emergency surgery last weekend! - will post more later!

Been reading your posts and will post personals later when K is in bed!

Just wondered if you lot would mind if I came along to the meeting at Monklands?
Got a few questions on FET that I would like to ask and also it would be great to see you all again as I havn't been able to make the last few PH meetings  .

Thinking of you all,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## Boo Boo

Gail - good to hear from you! Hope dh is ok, what a nightmare, you must have been so worried.  Hopefully he is ok now?  And how is Kara doing?
Of course you can come to the Monklands meet, you dinnae have to ask!
Can you send me your email address?  I will send you a copy of the list as it is just now, if you want to add any more questions you can just mail me them and I will add them on.
Boo x


----------



## Karen-C

Hi

Gail, sorry to hear about Davie, hope he is ok!!! (p.s tried to im you but your mailbox is full!!!!)

Not been on this thread for a while and forgive me for being daft but can anyone tell me what the Monklands meet is all about as I spent a lot of time doing tx there and would possibly like to come along.

Hope you are all well

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## SpookedOut

Just to let you all know that you are welcome to come to my house next Monday evening if you can make it for a pre Monklands pow wow. There are a few of the girls coming. If you want to come, just let me know and I'll give you directions. I live in Bothwell. 

SpookedOut


----------



## monreith

Hi SpookedOut...is there room for one more?

I am officially Glasgow not Monklands but my treatment is at the Royal and I am interested to hear the feedback. I am ok for directions as Boo said I could meet her and she can drive me to yours as my sense of direction is hopeless.  Thats as long as you have the room... 

Mishka, Erin and MissT - I am currently DR as well so we are all cycling about the same time...it is good to have some buddies. Is your data two or three weeks between your Prostap injection and your first scan? I am three weeks which is different from my last treatment. The nurse Diane said this was just because of appointments but it is concerning when they change protocol. I did have a day 3 appointment so the change must be new. I also had a really wierd AF the month I booked in, it started really light for 4 days and then "proper" on the 5th day which really worried me so I phoned the Royal and they reassured me it did not matter.

Boo - thanks for sorting out the list of questions...your so organised.

Welcome Lilac.. 

Kirst - I had my first tx at the Nuffield so if you have any questions I will try to help.

GailM - Sorry to hear about your DH - thinking of you and the family 

Yvonne - have a safe trip home. 

Hello everyone else...
Cheers
Monreith

[br]: 4/08/06, 18:01
Forgot to say...

Fionag - Don't abandon us completely...your one of our lucky charms  Good luck for next Tuesday.

Monreith
x


----------



## donn1

Hi to all

I will be due to commence bloods etc sometime in september i think as i am due to see the consultant then, I just wondered if the injections to stimulate you will be a higher dose then when i had oi and iui as at that ime which was 4yrs ago i think i was on 150 gf and had a few follicles but only 2 were ever at 17-18mms so just wondered if anyone could help me out here.
thanks lilac1


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,


Thanks Boo - will IM you in a mo 

Karen C - In box now emptied  

Spooked Out - Do they allow us commoners from Airdrie into Bothwell?   

Thinking of all you guys cycling at the moment and praying for lots of BFP's for you all
  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## SpookedOut

Monreith, you're more than welcome. I'm hoping we can get a nice night and sit out in the garden with a glass of something.....but no doubt it will rain and we'll have to huddle up inside. 

Gail, don't worry, there are two parts of Bothwell, the rich bit - and then there's my bit   . I'm sure the gatekeeper will let you pass - after all, he let me in!! Seriously, if you want to come, just pm me and I'll send you my details. 

Night night ladies

SpookedOut


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the invite Spooked Out - I will leave it just now as you lot will have a lot to discuss for next week - anything info I need I can get off the site or once you all have asked all your questions if there's a spare 5 minutes at the end I can ask  

Where are we meeting first for next week anyway - has that been finalised yet?
There's a coffee shop in the Monklands Hosp or there's seats in the main reception?

Boo - thanks for the IM - didn't receive the questions - have you had a chance to send them?

Can't wait to catch up with you all again - and putting faces to the names I havn't met yet  

Have a great   tonight,

Luv
Gail xxx


----------



## missT

Thanks so much for the info Mishka Mouse and Boo Boo, think I was just panicking a bit. Feels strange to be finally getting treatment after the wait, its scary!
Monreith, I am due to get my prostrap injection on the 13th and my first scan is on the 29th so thats just over two weeks. Not looking forward to the jag as I heard it wasnt pleasant but the nurse assured me it was fine. I have plenty of flab around my belly anyhow to cushion the blow!
Thats great there are a few of us doing this at the same time as it will be great to have someone to talk to


----------



## Erin

Thanks for last night Spooked - you were a very gracious hostess!!

Monreith - hope you are ok, Boo was telling about your virus, take care,  

Fionag - Good luck 2day  

 to all the new girls

Still no sign of my   the one time I want her to turn up, she's a no show!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girlies

Spooked Out - You've set the bar now, no more just crisps and dip!  Thank you for last night

Monreith - sorry you couldn't make it last night, haven't seen you in ages, hope you are feeling better soon.

Miss T - I'm in on the 13th for my Prostap, 10am

We decided to abbreviate the list last night to bullet points before passing it to Isobel from GRI in advance of Mondays meeting, PM me your email if you would like to see the list and also anything else you would like added to it.

Thanks

Tracyx


----------



## SpookedOut

Thanks lassies. You were great guests!! I really enjoyed myself too! You're such a fantastic bunch. 

Gosh, don't know about you lot, but I'm eating my hands for our Fionag. I really hope all is well Fiona. We're all thinking of you and hope you get to see a lovely little bean on board!!

Mishka, if you could pm me the final bullet point list, that will be fine. Thanks to you and Boo Boo for working on this. We are soooooo organised, it's fab. Now all we've got to do is get there next Monday and find this mysterious room with the codeto get in!! It's like challenge Aneka!!

SpookedOut


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

SpookedOut, thanks so much for having us last night - all that food and drink and good chat, it was great fun and very generous of you!

I'm afraid I have some bad news about Fionag.  At her scan this morning, they found two empty sacs with no heartbeat.  She is just devastated, it is so sad.
Fiona, whenever you read this, please just know we are all thinking of you and your dh and sending you lots of  
You know where we are if you need to talk hon

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Oh no! Is it a definate no Boo? No, call back next week in case it was too early?

I'm heartbroken for you Fiona, if you're reading this,  , take care.


----------



## Boo Boo

It's a definite no - the sacs have not developed so she may need to go to hospital at some point for a D&C, depending on what happens.
It's a total sin, it really is.

Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Oh no, poor Fiona and her OH


----------



## lindsayann

OH NO

I just read this.  I am totally gutted for Fiona     .  This is exactly what I was afraid of with my scan.  It is the worst form of forture and so, so unfair to get this far and then this happen.

Fiona, if you read this then I am so so very sorry for you and your DH, you will no doubt be absolutely devastated and probably won't feel like talking for a while.  

I'll PM you in a few days, try and take care of yourself and your DH.  

xxx Lindsayann


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Oh No  

What can I say , that is so sad, I am so so sorry Fiona, you know where we are when you are ready.  Take care of yourselves 

Tracyx


----------



## tracey3

hi all,
          sorry i have taken so long to post but i got bfn on the 20th july. i had to have time to get my head together but i am fine now. me and dh husband hav decided that we won't b going down this road again, that woz our 2nd try and we always said if it didn't happen this time then we would just get on and enjoy life and that is wot we intend 2 do.
and to all you mummies to be i am so happy for u all and also the lassies that are goin through tx. i will come on to the site now and again to catch up on everyones progress. 
                              take care all x
                                                  tracey3


----------



## SpookedOut

Fiona, I'm shocked, angered and saddened by your awful news. I just can't believe it. 
I'll be thinking of you and, as always, at the end of a phone if you need to rant. 
I'm so sorry Fiona, 
Lots of love
SpookedOut (and very, very sad). 


[br]: 8/08/06, 14:28Tracey, sorry to hear about your BFN. I wish you all the best in your new journey.

Take care and best of luck.

SpookedOut


----------



## monreith

Hiya,

Fionag - So sorry to hear your devastating news...please remember that you are not alone and that we are here for you whenever you need us. . I am really sad about it...and thinking of you both.

Tracey3 - Sorry to hear about you had a BFN and I hope everything works out for both.

Love Monreith x[br]: 8/08/06, 21:12Mishka, Erin, Boo and SpookedOut - thanks for your good wishes...just hoping I can chill out enough to get rid of this virus.  can't beleive I missed last night SpookedOut....it sounds like yet another great night. Good luck with your appointment on Sunday Mishka and I hope the old witch visits you soon Erin. 

MissT...I guess they have their reasons for the slight differences in protocol. Your tx is at the same time as Mishka and only 2 weeks behind mine. It is scary and exciting at the same time I think. The injections are not sore at all...I had mine just below the belly button for my first tx and I did not feel it.

Monreith 
x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi there

Thankyou girls for your kind words , they mean a lot to me, i'm still absolutely gutted    cant believe that I came so far for it all to have been taken away from me  IF is cruel enough and we all deserve bfp's but for a m/c to happen after going through the treatment is difficult to get my head round   I suspect (as do the royal) that I have what is medically known as a blighted ovum where a placenta develops however the embryo stops developing or did not form at all; I'm led to believe that bo's are mainly due to chromosomal problems (I guess my eggs are getting older by the day so I can understand that );  it seems awful that both sacs are empty and makes me wonder if my frosties will have the same problems   I've got another week of torture to go (have another scan next tuesday) to confirm that nothing has developed then probably a d&c later that week    I cant stop   over our loss I know that they say time is a healer and all that but I feel with each IF failure I am slowly being worn down.  I was beginning to feel okay about facing pg women and going to shopping centres but I'm back to square one again in that department, even seeing people's posts who are pg at the same time as I would have been upsets me  just another reminder of this failure. I'm sorry to rant on girls, also sorry that this has been a me post.  I know that there will be lots of bfp's on this thread and dont think what has happened to me with a blighted ovum will happen to you; they are very rare and I am just one of the unlucky ones.  I wont be able to come along to Monklands meet on Monday as will still be feeling quite raw but have mentioned to Boo about one or two questions I would like asked on my behalf, hope that is okay with everyone.  

Love 
Fiona x


----------



## Erin

Tracey3 - So sorry to hear of your BFN. Sending you and your DH lots of luck & love for your future. 

Fionag - Another  to you and your DH. Can't imagine what you're going through. 

Monreith - Hope you are feeling better, keep taking the fluids!! We want you fit and healthy for tx! 

Monklands night - We're not allowed the pin to get into the suite, but apparently there should be a cleaner there who can let us in. If not, Maureen has given me an extension & pager number to call if we're stuck!!

FYI - Still no AF  Even done an hpt, but SHOCK HORROR  it was negative! Don't know what my body's playing at, I'm wondering if this might have something to do with the two lots of down reg?!

Take care girls, E X 

[br]: 9/08/06, 13:46
Fiona - I'm heartbroken reading your post, I honestly can't even begin to imagine the pain. You're perfectly entitled to cry non stop. I think what you are going through is everyone's worst nightmare.

I won't pretend to have the slightest idea how you're feeling, but take it easy and don't push yourself into facing shopping centre's etc. It's not that time's a healer, the ache inside just seems to fade a little, then from nowhere re-appears when you least expect it, but maybe a little less frequently than before.

Have a good cry, have that glass of wine you've been denying yourself, and hug your DH a lot.

We're all here for you, and any time you need us, just shout,  E X


----------



## yfinlayson

Fionag - Don't know what to say.  Just sending you a big hug.  IF is unbelievably cruel. xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Tracey - sorry to hear about your result,we have all been thinking about you.  Good luck for the next step.
Fionag - sending you hugs  
Well I had my appt with my gp today to ask for help with funding drugs for our private cycle, he said he didnt know what the trust's position was on it and he would write to them and find out and would state our case, so we just need to wait and see.  I also had my smear and HVS done today too so nothing else to do till our appointment in October.
Oh and I passed my exam, found out on Tuesday      
Sooo pleased!!
Tracy, good luck on Sunday   and Yvonne, when are you back?  Hope everything went well, from your post it sounds VERY hopeful for a bfp, I have everything crossed for you  
Monreith - hope you are feeling better hon.  Hi to SpookedOut, Dobbie, Kirst, missT and Erin (where is your AF for God's sake!) and everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok...I have taken a couple of days of work to get over this virus so I am ship shape for starting stimming next Thursday... 

Fionag - My heart goes out to you and dh...it is so unfair but you will feel stronger and able to think about your next step soon and in the meantime we are all there for you.
Boo - congratulations on passing the exam...did you feel like a teenager again waiting for the results? 
Yvonne - I read about your tx in the US of A on the multiples thread...it sounds like a first class cycle and I am really hopeful for you. 
Erin - My af was late but started today so maybe you will be as lucky...if the horrible crampy feeling can be described as lucky!!
Everyone else...hope your having and good week and things are going well.

Love monreith x


----------



## yfinlayson

Boo - well done go to the top of the class brain box!  Bet that was a relief!

Girls - hope you don't mind me posting on the multiples thread rather than on here.  I've been lying low from the site as I find posting during tx puts me under too much pressure.  In summary we had 4 embies put back after a difficult initial cycle, which turned out Ok in the end.  Still have a few probs with lining but got the best we can hope for.  I'm just glad we got home yesterday, a day before all this US flight stuff kicked off.  I would have been too scared to fly otherwise!  

Hope to see some of you on Monday

Yvonne x


----------



## gillymo

Hi girls - fairly new to these boards but was browsing and saw that you guys are from Glasgow/Lanarkshire - so am I!

Been to Monklands - now on waiting list for IUI.

One question please - as I am now on waiting list, I wanted to go privately for at least one course of IUI to speed things up, but wondered how that effects my NHS treatment - would I still remain on the waiting list?  I cant afford to pay for many cycles, but I thought maybe we could pay for the first while we wait to get our NHS appointment.

Any advice on this would be great.

Also, where is best to get private IUI locally?

Help!  

Thanks

Gx


----------



## missT

Hello girls,
Monreith, thanks for telling me that the prostrap jag is nothing, I am not at all worried now just excited to be starting treatment  I am just a bit needle phobic but you would think I would be used to them by now 
Mishka Mouse, looks like I'l see you there then on sunday, I will be the scared looking one in the waiting room with white knuckles and sweaty palms 
GilliMo, sorry I cant help you as I dont know but someone will be along shortly to help you, I'm sure x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone

Just spent ages posting individual messages to you all and hit the wrong button and deleted it    

So sorry but cant bring myself to do it again, just thinking of you all and will see most of you on Monday.

Gillymo - welcome, doing a private tx will not effect your NHS appt, I did one private ICSI while waiting on NHS tx. I think both Glasgow Royal and Nuffield both do IUI privately, if you call them they will send you out the price lists.

Mixed emotions about flying to Florida on Tues  but guess you've just got to get on with it!

Some of you may remember my nightmare with Robbie tickets!! well courtesy of Erins sister I now have a ticket, I am sooooooooo excited - Erins made me do the ticker!! I've lost my blinky "scottish Lassie" anyone remember where to find it?

Lost 5lbs so far,  guess I'll probably put that back on and some on hols 

Take care

Tracyx


----------



## Dobbie

Glad Erin has someone to go with, hated to think of her dancing away all by herself .
I won't be able to make it on Monday, I am off to the Edinburgh festival. We are going away to the east Coast for the weekend and staying over Monday and going to the festival with friends.
Hope it goes well and I will here all about it when I get back 

Tracy - as long as they don't see Fruit Loops as a terrorist threat and take them off you at customs


----------



## Erin

LOL!!  Me dancin myself!!      

I think just now is the best time to fly - you know security is going to be at its' highest.  

Have a nice weekend everyone - short post, need to go put my foot up - went over on it in the park, and it is throbbing!! 


Take care, E X  

PS Blinkies in Girl Boy Talk section.


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

Once again, thanks for all your kind messages, Erin, you posted a lovely message 
Tracy, wishing you loads of luck for Sunday, I hope you have a lovely  it will be just the tonic.  Well done on getting the Robbie tickets 

Erin, I hope   shows up soon for you soon, you body is probably trying to readjust itself after two rounds of downregging

Monreith, I hope that you are feeling a bit better, time off work will do you the world of good

Boo, Well done you on passing your exam , you will also be glad that you have had all your tests done now, one step closer till October 

Yvonne, well done on getting all these embies on board, I'm sure it is going to work for you 

Dobbie, Enjoy your weekend at the Edinburgh Festival, I'm off there too on Saturday for the day

SpookedOut, hope your okay

Hi to everyone else

Well, I went out today for a short while for the first time since my horrible news on Tuesday, met a colleague from work and had a lovely chat, she understands about ivf as her neice went through it and it eventually worked for her.  Unfortunately I saw a pg women which set me off in    I then drove up to b&q to look at plants, as I'm thinking about planting a small tree in my garden in memory of my lost babies, however I became very emotional and had to leave; well I guess it is a start, I'm forcing myself to go through to Edinburgh tomorrow as sitting in the house is driving me up the wall, although it is my safe haven; also dh is currently on nightshift and is sleeping during the day so I dont want to disturb him.  I'm in no way fit to return to work emotionally, as I am feeling really low in mood, flat and  ;obviously next week is going to be another horrendous time with another scan and ERCP (d&c) but I'm a strong person and am determined to somehow get through this.  I also booked a short trip to Paris ages ago and all being well I should be off there next Saturday for a few days with dh and another couple, I just hope that the ERCP goes okay and isnt the day before I go away   as I've heard that people can get quite crampy/have lots of blood (sorry tmi) for days after it.

Anyway, I hope you all have a lovely weekend, also best of luck for Monklands meeting on Monday, I will be very interested to hear how it goes

Love
Fiona x


----------



## GAIL M

Fiona,

So very, very sorry to read your news - there are just no words .... 

Take care of yourself and your DH,

Luv
Gailx
[br]: 12/08/06, 14:43Hi Girls,

Boo - congrats on passing your exam - good for you 

Yvonne - glad to read all went well in the states - good luck 

Mishka - thanks for the questions - see you on Monday 

Erin - hope your resting your foot - hope your ok?

Monreith - Hope your feeling better too?

Dobbie - enjoy the festival 

Spooked out - hope to meet you on Monday 

Fiona - You are a strong person, you will get through this - lots of time and hugs with your DH 

Good luck to the newbies on the thread Miss T, Gillymo 

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Shall we arrange to meet tomorrow at 6:55 at the entrance to the hospital?
Boo x


----------



## Erin

Fionag - Paris sounds perfect.  I was reading a Joanna Taylor (The Bill) interview, she is now pg after a few rounds of IVF.  Her and her DH went places they couldn't go with kids after each fail (she's been diving with sharks!!!), and Paris is definitely more a couple orientated destination. 

Boo - Well done with your exam!!  6.55 at the entrance sounds good.

Monreith - How are you getting on - how's the virus?

Tracy - So jealous!!  

Dobbie - Hope you're having a good weekend!

Yvonne - 'mon the embies!    

Gail, SpookedOut - See you tonight!!

The new girls -  

Af definitely two weeks late, I have major ovulation pains in my side.  Wee sharp pain from a few weeks ago must have been leftover ec/stim pain!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## SpookedOut

Yep, 6.55 sounds good to me! 

See y'all there!

SpookedOut


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Looking forward to seeing you all tonight - I havent been to Monklands for years though, is the main entrance still where it used to be, ie right next to the shop?  
Fiona - well done you on forcing yourself to go out the house and try and get on with things.  You will get through this and come out the other side, even though you probably cant see that just now.  Erin is right, Paris is perfect and I bet you will have a better time than you think you will.  It is such a romantic city, just the place to help you remember that you and dh are still two people who love each other and not just a couple who happens to be going through IF.
We will all be thinking of you tomorrow  
Monreith - not long till your scan, where does the time go?!
Mishka - hope it went well yesterday, you are going on hols tomorrow, yipee!
Erin - what a nightmare about af, bleedin typical!!  I guess it is your body trying to tell you to wait a bit longer because it isnt ready yet - hope you are not waiting too long though, it must be very frustrating.
Gail, SpookedOut, Yvonne, Dobbie - hope you are all ok, look forward to seeing most of you tonight.
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Hiya,

Yes Susan, main entrance still next to the shop - no changes there,

see you all later 6.55pm.

Gx


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi girlies, my d/h wants to come tonight, which I think is a fantastic idea. I just hadn't thought to invite him before now (awful I know!!). Anyone else bringing their d/h?

SpookedOut


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Monreith - hope your scan went well today hon.
Fionag - hope you are doing ok and that everything went ok today, as well as these things can go anyway.
Nice to see everyone on Monday night - thanks to Yvonne for organising it all.
Erin - any sign of af yet?
SpookedOut, Dobbie, Gail, Kirst - hope you are all doing ok.
So - who is up for going to this BFS conference on the 6th September?  You have to submit questions in advance so if folk plan to go it might be worth getting together and working out what questions we want to ask.
Nearly the weekend - am counting down to the holiday, although we are getting a taxi to the airport at 3:30am on Saturday morning! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hiya,

Well that is me well and truly on my way...was in this morning for a scan and I start stimming tomorrow. I am on 300 whcih is the same as last time. I got them to do a blood test for my AMH anyway just to see what it is as I have always had a relatively high fsh...maybe this will be better news   The scan was done by a male doctor...which was a bit of a surprise as at the Nuffield it is always the female nurses which did it. They were all really nice to me though and asked if I was excited about starting again which was good as I was quite nervous. I got my little purple bag with all the Gonal F pens and the sniffs  etc...much better than paying £4000 at the nuffield and getting a poly bag!! 

How is everyone? I think ti is a good idea for us to go to the conference Boo...maybe we could combine it with a pizza hut night as it is on 6-8pm in town. I am not sure what questions to ask but maybe we could all suggest one and then have a voting poll to see which we think are the best if we don't have time to meet beforehand to discuss them? 

Fiona - I hope today was ok and your feeling like you can move on now...Paris should help...go and drink loads of champagne (well fizzy wine) and not think about being healthy for a while. 

Erin, Mishka and Yvonne - thanks for arranging Monday night and for being so thoughtful as to remember to buy Isabel some chocolates...it never crossed my mind I am ashamed to say  . I felt so pale I put some fake tan on last night just to look a little less blue 

Kirst, Dobbie, lilac1, MissT - how are things?

Cheers
Monreith x


----------



## Dobbie

back briefly, hope everyone is well. Just about to pack for a week away with hubby and the hounds - Wales and then Devon. Still no word on my appt at the Royal so I can drink on my holidays and not worry.
Fingers and toes crossed for you Yvonne  (can't wait to meet as I hear you have a special pressie for me )


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

Hope you are all okay

Monreith, well done on getting started good luck with your first stimming injection today; I didnt get a purple bag from gri, only got a gold plastic bag  Nuffield plastic bag I got last year looked classier 

Erin, I hope af arrives soon

Yvonne,     for you

Boo, not long to go until your hols  
Tracy, hope that your enjoying your  

Hi to SpookedOut, Gail M, Kirst, Dobbie, sorry if I have missed anyone out

What's this about a bfs conference? can someone fill me in as I may be interersted in coming along

Re me, had ercp(d&c is old term) yesterday at Stobhill Hospital  physically I'm fine however emotionally I'm not  Can you believe that it was one of  the consultants from GRI who did my ercp  (who also did my e/c, e/t), he did not have a good bedside manner with me, didnt even say sorry for my loss, when I asked if I could have chromosome tests done on my embies he said only after 3 m/c  also that the process is very expensive  its all about saving money it makes me so  ivf treatment is hard enough but to get this far and be told that you have to have 3 m/c (which is standard for the population who get pg naturally) seems very unfair; If there are chromosome issues with my eggs then why are things not sorted out now before any further treatment and the emotional and physical trauma that comes along with a bfn/m/c   Of course they turn up everywhere but your hoping not when you are going through an ercp: you guessed it there was a pg nurse on the ward, luckily she wasnt my named nurse but she continually was walking by my bed yesterday  

Love
Fiona x


----------



## Erin

Yvonne -     please, please, please say it's positive.

Fionag -    you're having such a tough time just now!  I think you should invest in a punchbag, and knock the [email protected] out of it -   picturing all these insensitive doctors and nurses!!

Monreith - Good luck with the stimming!

Dobbie - Have a fab time, my mut is already missing your's!!

Boo - I'm so jealous - a week in Nerja would be so fab right now!! 

No sign of my af girls - but I'm sure I ovulated at the weekend - much more like my usual ovulation pains, in fact a bit more uncomfortable.

Hi to all my other FF's, E X


----------



## SpookedOut

just logged on to see if we've heard from oor Yvonne. I canny wait. I'm prayin and prayin and prayin.......come on Yvonne!!   

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing ok. Fionag   to you.

Erin, time for you to get jiggy me thinks.....  

SpookedOut


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello ladies, 

Fionag - what an awful time for you.  I can only try to imagine how you must be feeling. You are a strong person, and will stick at this, I know you will xx

Monreith - good luck, I hate the injections.  Bet you can't wait to get through this.

Dobbie - Here's hoping I don't get the munchies before you get back......... 

Erin - you're gonna have to start getting jiggy to get your AF moving along!

Boo - enjoy the holiday, its well deserved!

After sticking my head in the sand for 2 days and ignoring SIRM's phone calls and requests for my repeat beta test (which was overdue) we got a HCG of 103, which means a positive, probably a singleton.  Anyway, I'm bricking it, especially due to my thin lining, so I've to do nothing, and thats NOTHING, for the next 12 weeks, god willing we get that far.  We lost one on tx2, so its one day at a time now.

Thanks for all your kind wishes, and IM's.  I really appreciated them.  I had forgotten how stressful tx is, and I was mortified that we had gone all the way to LA for what I thought was a negative.  I know even our parents must think we're fertility lunatics who will do anything to get a baby, and they thought we were mad having 4 embies put back, but it was our last chance. We hope and pray that this will continue.

Yvonne x


----------



## SpookedOut

Yipeedeedoodah, yippeedeeday - my oh my what a wonderful day!! What utterly fantastic news Yvonne. I'm absolutely delighted for you. If I was you, I wouldn't care what anyone else thought. The proof is in the pudding m'dear. 

My ff in London had a very thin womb lining. She was told by doctors both at the London Fertility Clinic and the Portland that she would never carry a child to term because of this. She was devastated when they  advised her to use a surrogate. She went to the ARGC and they put her on heparin and viagra. The result? She got a BFP on her second attempt and is due in for her scheduled c-section on Monday!! So you see, it can be done. 

So try not to worry too much about the lining. You had 9mm this time and I'm sure that's no more than she had when she got her BFP! I hope you have a very healthy and happy eight months. No doubt it will be the longest 8 months of your life(!!!!). I know you'll be bricking it and nothing anyone says will make it any easier for you, but we're all rooting for you. Now go and lie down and take care of you and "the wee wan".

SpookedOut


----------



## monreith

Yvonne that is the best news ever...you must be over the moon. It will be hard for you to do nothing for the next 12 weeks but you will manage...especially now you have that precious positive. All of our positive energy will help it stay and I wish you a very happy and stress free 8 months. Congratulations to you both...

Love
Monreith


----------



## Boo Boo

Yvonne - what fabulous news! I am delighted for you and your dh, it is just wonderful!!!        
I was checking this site like a maniac today to find out if you had posted with any news!!!!
I am so so so so so so chuffed to bits for you both, you deserve it so much.  It just goes to show that determination does pay off, you never gave up and look what's happened.
Anyway, I will stop going on about it because I know you will also be feeling anxious - you just need to do what the docs say and try to take it as easy as possible.
Fionag, have a fabulous holiday petal  
Erin, yep nothing else for it but to get down n' dirty with your man!!!  That is (partly) what he's there for!!! 
Dobbie - have a fab holiday too  
Monreith - stimming today! Hope it went ok hon. 
Gail, SpookedOut, GillyMo, missT - hope you are all good.

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Fionag...just to say

Have a lovely time in Paris and forget the past week whcih has been awful for you I know...
the conference is mentioned on the home page of FF but the details are Sep 6th 6-8pm and we were suggesting putting forward a question(s). What do you think? 

Boo - you have a great holiday as well...think if me sticking needles in and sniffing for the next week. Four times a day for the sniffs...a bit of a nuisance!!

Erin - hope AF comes soon... 

hi SpookedOut, GailM, and Dobbie...how are things with you guys?

Nearly the weekend - hurrah!

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## SpookedOut

Just popped on to say cheerio for a while to Fionag and Boo. You'll be missed in your absence. Hurry back with fantastic tales of life in a warmer climate ( has anyone actually looked at the weather this evening - yuk!!). Tare care in your travels. Fionag, I hope this helps you to heal a little. 

HI to everyone else. Monreith, hope the stimms is going well. 

Erin, you got your kinky gear on yet??  
HI to everyone else. Hope you're all ok.

SpookedOut


----------



## Zildjian

Yvonne, just read about your good news, congratulations to you and your dh    you so deserve this after everything you have been through, wishing you a healthy and happy nine months

Boo, have a great holiday  

Cheerio girls , off to Paris on Saturday for a few days to lick my wounds and indulge in several glasses of vino.  Also a big thanks for your continued kind messages, they are really appreciated.

Fiona x


----------



## Erin

Yvonne -  Wooooooohooooooo!!!!       I am so so so excited for you and DH!!!  Take it easy, feet up, if you need anything, I'm only down the road - DO NOT MOVE A MUSCLE!!!!  

Fionag - Have a fab time in Paris - chill out and relax, you and your DH deserve it! 

Boo -    Seriously considering squeezing in a week to Nerja after the down reg, you've got me in the mood now!!!

Spooked - Kinky gear - what kind of impression of me do you have!?!?!  

Have a good weekend girls, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girlies  
Just a wee note to say hi because I dont think I will be able to post tonight - my mum is coming up to watch the BB final with me (hurrah! saddos that we are  ) and I still need to pack!! eeek
Yvonne hope you are doing ok - Erin is right, you know where we are if you ever need anything.
Your wonderful news is a boost to us all.
Dobbie - enjoy your hols!
Fionag - romantic Paris, it will be lovely.
Hi to SpookedOut, Mishka (if you are logging on from your hols!), Monreith,Kirst and everyone else.
Let me know if there is any update on the conference on the 6th or meeting up before then - see you all soon FFs.
Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

OMG, OMG, OMG

I HAVE JUST LOGGED ON AND I AM ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED TO READ YOUR NEWS YVONNE AND DH

         

              

I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU BOTH - AS ERIN SAYS DO NOT MOVE A MUSCLE - 

THIS HAS JUST MADE MY DAY  WILL POST MORE LATER AWAY TO TELL DH YOUR FANTASTIC NEWS 

WISHING YOU BOTH A HAPPY AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY   

ALL THE VERY BEST,
LUV
GAILX

BOO - HAVE A FANTASTIC HOLIDAY [br]: 18/08/06, 13:46Hi Girls,

Just me again with a catch up - great to see you all again on Monday night 

Spooked out - great to put a face to the name 

Tracey, Boo, Fiona - have a great holiday 

Erin - a wee AF dance for you   

Yvonne -   

Monreith - wishing you all the very best for your tx 

Dobbie - hope you had a good weekend 

Me and Davie got a pass out tomorrow night - K staying overnight at grannies, so meeting up with friends for my pal Alan birthday - going to the merchant city, a few bars then a club called Arta - so looking forward to that  

Have a good weekend everyone,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## missT

Hi girls, hope all is going well with everyone.
Yvonne, congrats on your fantastic news it gives us all a lift to hear such good news 
Hope everyone is enjoying thier holidays and having fun, relaxing and recouperating (sp?)
Monreith, how is your stimming going?
I started DR last sunday and felt great up until yesterday when AF arrived. I have had some bad headaches and dizzy spells particularly when I wake up in the morning, it kinda feels like a hangover when I wake up but with minus the alcolhol  . I was expecting a lot worse though so I am happy with things so far. I am not due back in for my first scan till the 29th and cant wait to start next step even though I hate needles! And, thanks to everyone who put my mind at rest with the prostrap injection, it was nae bother! x


----------



## monreith

Hello fellow ffers...

How are things for you this sunny...ish Monday ? - Mishka, Boo, Dobbie and Fionag if your logging in whilst on hols at all hope the weather is better than here.

MissT - Stimming is going fine thanks for asking...I have a wee row of bruises below my belly button but the injections themselves are not sore...like you I find the DR makes me dizzy with slight headaches and I am on the sniffs now. I am also exhausted all the time...did anyone esle feel like this? I do not remember it from my last cycle. 

GailM - hope you have a good night at the weekend...I have forgotten what drinking alcohol feels like  
Erin - Did AF finally show and have you got a DR date? Better still did you book that wee holiday?  
Yvonne - how are you feeling...hope your taking all offers of help and taking it easy. Have you postponed the start date for your new job? 
SpookedOut - whats new with you? 

I am currently working pretty hard but desperately trying to take things easy...I have read that work stress does not affect tx - does anyone else have any opinion on this? Maybe I am just looking for an excuse to be lazy...finished at 4pm today anway just in case tee hee. 

Off to make dh's dinner...for a wee change.

Take care
Love
Monreith


----------



## Erin

Miss T - Only one week to go - hope you're feeling a wee bit better now!

Monreith - Can't believe your sniffing already!!  Time is flying by!!

Yvonne - Hope your feet are up!!  

Tracy, Dobbie, Fionag, Susan - Lucky girls!!

All my other ffers!! - Hope everyone is well!!

Still no af, but I had a pm from another girl who called GRI the other day, after all 20 places were taken - they've booked her down reg and scan for the following month, but have told her to call if af is late.  Looks like our wee Monklands meet may have had at least one result!!  Hurrah!!  

E X


----------



## missT

Hi girls,
the dizziness has gone but ive still got a bit of a headache in the morning. One thing I am worried about though is I am having the heaviest period ever since I was at school when my periods were out of control and I had to go on the pill to control them. Without going into detail its scaring me a little. Is this normal after prostrap?
T x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi girls hope everyone is well.

Just thought i would pop on to say that I was at GRI this morning to have my first prostap injection which went well as I didn't feel a thing just like you have all said before.

Miss T I was told that when you get your period you may bleed more than usual so I dont think this is anything to worry about. It is probably a good thing as the lining of your womb will be nice and thin when you go for your scan. Hope you will feel better soon? It is great to read your posts as I can get a good idea of what lies ahead for me.

Ruth xx


----------



## SarahDec

Hello everyone, I hope you remember me.

Apologies for going AWOL for the last few weeks.  I thought I was doing really well emotionally, but I was finding as our treatment grew closer, I found being on FF really hard.  Every post of a BFP seemed to dig really deep, so I decided to stay away for a while.  It's just too emotional here!  

I've been trying to catch up with everyone's news, but there's so much!  It's such a shame there's been so many BFNs, it's so unfair.  Fiona, I feel especially for you, I hope you're feeling stronger.

But congratulations to you Yvonne!  What a fantastic result for you, it certainly made the trip worth while.  I hope things continue smoothly for you.

But anyway...  I've finished my treatment now.  It all seemed to go so well, OH and I couldn't quite believe how well I responded to the drugs.  I got 16 eggs retrieved on 7th August, of which 12 were injected, 5 fertilised and were all Grade 9!  So I has 2 replaced and the other 3 frozen.  I then spent the next week on my back on the sofa (what a hardship!) before going back to work.  I've been taking it really easy, and just tried to get on with life. 

We got our results yesterday.  We had to wait till 2pm as the results were back late for the lab.    But it was all worth it, as it was POSITIVE!

We're still a bit numb, to be honest.  We're being quite cautious, as there is a history of miscarriage in the family and it's still very early.  We've told our parents (my mum had already guessed as my breasts are hooooooooge!) but we'll keep it at that for the moment.

Thankyou for all your help ladies, in answering my questions and providing support.  I hope you all have this feeling soon, it's wonderful.

Good luck to everyone,

Sarah x


----------



## Erin

Well done Sarah - Excellent news, and frosties too - brilliant!!     

Take it easy missus!!  E X


----------



## SarahDec

Thankyou, Erin.  Don't worry, my feet are well and truly up on my desk at work, and DH has been running around after me ever since EC.  I'm hoping he doesn't tire of that too quickly!


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

SarahDec, congratulations!  On your first go as well!  

Girls, just wanted to let you know that I had my 12 week scan today and all is well so I finally feel like I can relax now and begin to enjoy things a bit instead of constantly worrying.

I do pop on here from time to time to see how you are all getting on (congrats once again to Yvonne as well!) and will never forget the support you gave me during my treatment, I wish you all BFPs...

Lots of love and babydust,


Lindsayann xxxx


----------



## missT

Congratulations SarahDec, that is wonderful news, you must feel on top of the world!
Thanks Ruth, I wasnt told that my period would be heavier but that makes sense that it would be considering the lining has to be thin.
Goodness, I hope I havnt alarmed anyone about to start treatment with my own worries. It has been absolutely fine for me just minor side affects and a rather heavy period.
Ruth, when are you due to start DR?
Tx [br]: 22/08/06, 14:54Sorry Ruth, never read your post properly! Thats great your prostrap went well today. Its exciting to be starting treatment, eh? That good there are a few of us going through it at the same time and we can all help each other with worries and things.


----------



## Erin

Excellent news Linsayann - Well done, that must be a huge weight off your shoulders.

You and your DH take care - I hope he's spoiling you rotten!!

E X


----------



## janp

congratulations sarah, glad youre scan went ok lindsyann. had 30 week ante natal appointment day everything is going great. best wishes and baby dust to u all. janp xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Sarahdec - congratulations. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

Lindsayann- another milestone passed. Congratulations!

missT /Ruth - hope th drugs aren't sending you round the bend too much!

I spoke to Sheena at INUK today and it is actually INUK who are organising the Q&A session at the fertility conference on Wednesday 6th September. We can send our questions to her in advance. They are also looking for people who would do media interviews (I think it is STV) around the time of the conference, so if you are interested please contact her. I won't be attending as I will be in London.

Also, she informed me of the web-site for the new private clinic it is http://www.gcrm.co.uk/index.html. I think they plan to open in September, not sure of the whole range of services they will offer.

Hello to everyone else

Yvonne x


----------



## SarahDec

Dr Gaudoin was the doctor who referred me to GRI! He was great, he immediately realised that DH's GP had read his results wrong (they told him his count was fine when it certainly was not!) and didn't waste any time putting me through any unnecessary tests or procedures. I remember last year that he mentioned he was setting up his own place - but he reckoned we wouldn't need to go! Thank goodness he was right.

well, so far! <fingers crossed>


----------



## Dobbie

Congrats Sarah 
and Lindsayann, delighted the scan is showing all is OK, good luck for a nice healthy happy 9 months 

Just back from our holidays - 4 dogs and a tent for a week, everyone shattered and I am drying the tent in the house - I knoew there was a reason I prefer Florida  Had a great time so I don't mind. Got home to a letter from GRI, got all excited and opened it to find a receipt from my cheque I paid for the appt and tests 
Hope everyone else is OK 

Love and Dust 
Dobbie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
How are you all doing? Nice to be back on the site, I did miss you all and hearing all your news!
The holiday was nice and relaxing although I have picked up a throat infection!
Granada was definitely the highlight - we queued for over 3 hours to get tickets for the Alhambra but it was so worth it.  It is the second best place I have ever been in my life (1st best is Venice!).  It was a totally breathtaking place.  Got back home about 3pm yesterday so we went for a sleep then got up for a take away and a dvd - I guess the extra sleep is why I have been up since 7 this morning!
Gail, how was your night at Arta? I had my hen night there and it was a great night!
Monreith - I thought stress was supposed to affect tx, whether work related or not.  Maybe it depends how much stress?  A wee bit of stress would at least distract you a little from the other things going on?
Janp, not long to go now! You must be so excited.
SarahDec - great news about your bfp!  That is wonderful and another positive is a wee boost for everyone too.
Yvonne - hope you are taking it easy girl.
Lindsayann, well done on making it to the 12 week scan, best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy.
Fionag - how was your trip to Paris? 
Dobbie, glad you had a good holiday, shame about the GRI letter though!!  When do you think you will hear about the IUI?
SpookedOut, Erin, Mishka, Ruth2, missT, Kirst and anyone else I may have missed - hope you are all doing well.
When is the next meet up?  If anyone is planning on going to the conference on the 6th September, maybe we could all get together and work out if we want to submit a question.
Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## missT

Hi Boo Boo, thats good you had a nice relaxing holiday. That area of Spain is beautiful, isnt it? My brother lives 40mins outside of Granada in the Sierra Nevada mountains so we know it well. We always have a lovely time there.
Yvonne, I've had my moments of going a little round the bend but I'm feeling good now and sooo excited to be starting the next round on tuesday! I'm getting butterflies in my tummy at the mere thought of the next few weeks (which is about every 5mins!) and what it could bring. I hope everything is going well for you, you must be so happy and excited too!
Ruth, how is it all going for you? I hope well, DR wasnt too bad for me really, looking back. A few headaches and dizzy spells in the morning but all in all, ok.
Hello, to everyone else, hope all is going well. Monreith, not too long now to your next stage, good luck with it all.
Tx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi miss T 

I have been fine so far with DR though AF is not due for another couple of days yet but I am feeling quite positive at the moment. I hope everything goes well for you on Tuesday. I can understand how excited you must feel I can hardly wait to get DR over with myself and get on to the next step.

Sarahdec congratulations on your BFP I hope everything goes well for you for the next 9 months.

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well.

Ruth xx


----------



## SpookedOut

HI girlies

Ruth, glad the d/r is going well. If you can get past that, the rest is a breeze (IMHO lol).  

Miss T, glad your cycle is going well so far. I had some d/r symptoms too, but I think they are to be expected. Once you get past the d/r stage, the time just seems to fly past! Good luck!

Boo, great to have you back. I soooo agree with you about Venice - my favorite place, d/h and I just love it! I must say I am intrigued about Alhambra now, never even heard of it! You are an intrepid traveller indeed. I'm not sure if I can go to the conference, but I'll know more in the next few days. 

Dobbie, glad you had a good holiday. I'm sure the dogs were in their element on holiday - I'm not sure I could ever do camping - I just can't figure out the whole stilletos and grass thingy!!   I'm sure Maizie would just love it if I ever did though. 

Yvonne, thanks so much for the info on the private clinic, I hadn't heard of it. It's brilliant that people are going to have another option. I wonder if they are going to do blast transfers? I have contacted them for a brochure. 

Janp, that's brilliant news! That must have been a huge weight off your mind. Just a few weeks to go and you'll have your babe in arms! 

Lindsay Ann, you can really start to relax now. Congratulations, enjoy moving on from that yucky 1st try stage!! 

SarahDec, congratulations on your wonderful BFP!!! I hope you have a very healthy and happy eight months ahead. 

Erin, any sign of a/f yet?? At least you know you'll be able to get started pretty quickly now when it does come - that's great news about the new strategy at GRI. Thank goodness. At least girls will know where they are from now on. treatment is stressful enough without the added burden of GRI internal politics to mess our heads up!! 

Monreith, hope the stimming is going well. You must be about e/c time now.....everything crossed for you!!

Yvonne, how you doing? I really really hope everything is progressing ok for you. If you can, keep us posted, we are worry warts you know!! 

Fiona, how you doing lassie? Big    to you. 

Really sorry if I've missed anyone off. Things with me are fine. Just waiting for time to pass really until treatment starts in October. I've plenty to keep me busy in the meantime though and it's been fantastic having some time without any treatment. It's reminded me that I do actually have a good life to go back to even if treatment is never successful for me. I think my head was so into treatment (as I'd had three transfers in 8 months), that I forgot who I really was. Don't know if any of this makes sense to you girls, but hey, what's new  

Take care everyone whatever stage you're at! 

SpookedOut


----------



## Dobbie

Yvonne - thanks so much for the Fruit Loops, I had them as soon as I got home from my dog walk with Erin, total comfort food  

I wonder if the new clinic might even go so far as to offer egg sharing, something currently not available in Scotland at all but seems to be quite common in alot of private clinics in the UK??


----------



## Erin

Welcome Home, Dobbie, Tracy & Boo

SpookedOut   to your big list of messages to everyone - sorry, watchin for a TV repair man, so no big list from me.

Definately going to send away for the new clinics brochure.

Hope all my FF's are well -   &   to everyone!!  E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hola chicas
Talking of which, Colin Farrell utters something similar in the Miami Vice movie...he is not someone I would normally think was _that_ good looking but *OH MY GOD*! In that film, he is just a total honey!!!!!! 
Anyway, enough of my ponderings and back to business!
Monreith - good luck with your e/c tomorrow petal, will be thinking of you 
Here are some links for info on the new Glasgow clinic:

http://news.scotsman.com/topics.cfm?tid=459&id=1033642006

http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/hospitaltreatment/find-a-treatment/infertility-treatment/infertility-news/july-2006/scottish-fertility-clinic

I had to get antibiotics for my throat infection so I am just hoping it doesnt muck my body up for our first round of treatment in (hopefully) October. FIL is back in hospital but we are hoping he will get out tomorrow, fingers crossed. Back to work today (ugh)! Och it's not that bad really, the thought is much worse than the actual reality!
Yvonne, hope you are doing ok hon.
Hope everyone else is ok

Take care
Love Boo x

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sit_es


----------



## susanne1

hi all, dh away to the riggs today for 2 weeks and i get my prostab on sunday, am at my witsend am starting to worry if my last shot at icsi is going to work am i being daft

love 
susanne


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope your all well im back sort of got my head sorted out!!!! 
thanks for thinking of me guys  you no who you are boo,spookedout,tracy,monreith,and lynsayann 

so how we all doing !!!!!
i havnt been doing much work work and more work and waitng  on the witch to come round again ,anyway the news so far  is back up to the royal on the 10th of sept for the prostap injection and bloods and 1st scan on the 3rd of oct i said to dh at least i get to go back for the drugs for the egg retreval !!!! lol  the day im up is the day after im having an ann summers party a wee wee blow out i think  well hope everyones good and well and keep our chin up    


                              love jennifer


----------



## lindsayann

Hi JenD ,

Glad to hear you a back in the game and all set to go!!!  Well, you know it was 'second time lucky' for me, and the docs have had time to learn from your meds on your last cycle so here goes - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you   .  I'd say 'keep positive' but I know how hard it is once you've had a failed cycle, and to be honest I wasn't positive at all for my second cycle so it obviously dosen't make a blind bit of difference - you'll get through it one way or another.  I'm not on the GRI ICSI board all the time but I do pop on now and again to see how everyone is doing so I'll be watching your progress carefully!!!

Lots of love, hope and best wishes,

Lindsayann


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Had a great holiday thanks, totally skint and shattered now. Think I'm still on USA time zone just cant get to sleep.

Great news on the new BFP's  , wish you guys all the best for the future.

I was back at hosp today so start stimming tomorrow, I've not been on the site much and planning on giving it a bit of a rest this time as it can take you over sometimes so I'll keep in touch but just not as much, trying hard to try and be positive but I just want this last tx out the way.  Trying your acupuncturist tomorrow Lindsayann .

Goodluck everyone, hope all your dreams come true  

Speak to you all soon

Take care

Tracyx


----------



## monreith

Good luck Mishka...I really hope this is the one to give you your minnie mouse... I know what you mean about FF sometimes information can be a dangerous thing. Just give it your best shot (no pun intended !) and do what feels right for you.  

Lol Monreith x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Mishka, welcome back - good luck with the stims and hope it went well with the acupuncturist.  We are all rooting for you  

We got word in yesterday that our appt at the GRI for private tx has been put back a week from 4th till the 11th October.  Seeeeeettthhhhe!  Ah the frustration begins...Just hoping af doesnt go all weird on me from now till then so I can get tx done before the Christmas cut off.  Does anyone ever feel as though they are wishing their lives away?!?!

Hope you are all good, shall we get a wee PH meet up organised sometime soon?

Love Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi all, am getting my prostab on sunday, and am just looking for any advice, as my 1st shot ended in a MC at 8weks and just want to get everything right from the start, am getting my self into a state as my DH is away on the riggs for 2 weeks and as this is my last shot on the NHS icsi , any advice would be great 


love 
susanne xxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Susanne
Unfortunately I am about the only chick on the board who cant offer you advice, since I am an ICSI virgin!  However, I was reading something the other day about co enzyme Q10 which is supposedly beneficial and  protein is supposed to help ensure good egg quality.  I am popping the multivitamins, taking protein shakes, trying to drink loads of water and generally be healthier - oh and also trying to de-stress if possible.
It is also important for your husband to try and maximise the quality of his sperm by taking the multi vits and making some lifestyle changes which to be honest, you have probably both made since finding out you would need tx anyway.
I guess you can only do so much because some things are outwith your control, you can only try and maximise your chances as much as you can.

Love Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok?

Welcome home to the holiday makers   - glad you had a good time.

Mishka - wishing you all the very best of luck for your tx  , you are doing the right thing taking a break from the site this time as sometimes although the support is fantastic there is added pressure - keeping everything crossed for you.

Yvonne - hope you are resting and not overdoing it with your job  

Boo - didn't quite make it to Arta - ended up a bit tipsy   as I drank half a bottle of wine with dinner then went onto very large ones in the pub - going out with the girls this Friday night but going to stick to cider first  
Sorry to hear that your tx has been put back  

Monreith - how did ec go? wishing you the very best of luck  

Erin, Spooked Out, Dobbie -  how are you all doing?

Susanne - good luck for your tx  

Jend - have a good party and defo a blow out  

Lindsayanne - congrats on your 12 week milestone  

Love to everyone else on the thread whatever stage your tx may be at  

Gailx


----------



## Erin

Wee kwik post girls.

I've decided not to get too obsessed this cycle with the site, and I'm trying the whole Positive Mental Attitude stuff.  I've bought Bernie Segal's book Love Medicine and Miracles which is more for cancer patients really, but the positive thinking excercises can be adjusted to IF.  I've also booked myself in for acupuncture.

I haven't told any of my friends or family when next tx starts, and keep putting them off when they ask if AF has arrived yet.  I feel like the less pressure there is, the more relaxed I'll feel.

So.... I won't be logging on so much over the next couple of months.  Last time I was jumping from thread to thread, trying to look for hints, tips and symptoms etc..... this time, I want to chill!

  and   to all my FF mates, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Erin,

As I said to Mishka you are doing the right thing taking a break from the site with this cycle as although the support on the site is fantastic you do feel added pressure to post every step of tx and every twinge etc.
I did the same with my second cycle took a wee step back.

Wishing you the very best of luck and keeping everything crossed for you  

Hope you are going to keep in touch thou  

Take care
Luv
Gail x


----------



## gillymo

Hey ladies - not been on here in a while now. Again, just a waiting game now - my appt for IUI is not prob til April now  

Have been on looking at the new clinic - lookin good

Congrats to all ladies with BFPs. Well done

One last thing - anyone tried acupuncture?  I am feelin a bit low and exhausted just now and wondered if it helped?

Gx


----------



## Dobbie

I can't bloody win, I swear there is a reason so many obstacles keep getting in our way.
Rang GRI as I hadn't heard anything about my appt and Dr Lyle said it would only be a month or 2, lady said the current waiting list is 21 months for IUI, which they expect the increase to 23 months 
Questioned everything and she said that Dr Lyle must have got confused as its Glasgow with the short waiting list not Lanarkshire. So she will speak to Dr Lyle about at some point this week - at a conference. I said to ask if her if she could send me back to Monklands because at least there waiting list wasn't too bad,  just about to chase that up and see what it is, but chances are I will have to go privately, my head is spinning again, I am so fed up with going in circles


----------



## jend (jenny)

susanne1 said:


> hi all, dh away to the riggs today for 2 weeks and i get my prostab on sunday, am at my witsend am starting to worry if my last shot at icsi is going to work am i being daft
> 
> love
> susanne


 hi there susanne1 im up sunday to at the royal at 10am what time you there at meby we could say hi !!!! [br]: 5/09/06, 09:08 HI all 
hope we all OK Fiona am sorry to hear your sad sad news my thoughts are with you and DH .

well getting close to sunday getting excited again i should calm my self down hope i get a good result this time ,can i just ask you ladies you no i said a when i went up they gave me the lowest amount of glonal ~f 225 and they lost my bloods do you think i should say something as i feel thats why my TM didn't work or am i being silly !!!!

good luck everyone and to the lucky ones who got BFP XXX JENNIFER XX


----------



## Dobbie

has anyone ever got a response from the new glasgow clinic, I e-mailed them ages ago for a brochure and have heard nothing?? they are doing IUI etc so I might make an appt to go there if there prices aren't too bad??


----------



## SarahDec

Erin,

When I decided to stop logging on during my treatment, I could literally feel my blood pressure falling!  I felt much happier dealing with things my own way, instead of seeing how others were doing and then comparing myself.  This website is a wonderful place, but, for me, there are just too many raw emotions running wild, which is perfectly understandable, but it all got a bit much for me.

It was hard at first, but it got easier, especially as we don't have the internet at home and I took the first week of the 2ww off.  We also hadn't told our family, and although my sister knew, she didn't know our test date so there was no pressure from phone calls on the day.  We thought it was best to keep quiet and let them know the happy news when it happened!

Good luck and lots of love to you all,

Sarah x


----------



## Dobbie

Well, wee update 
Got fed up waiting for GRI to get back in contact about refering me back to Monklands, so I contacted Monklands to see what the waiting list is, 6 months, but I may not have to wait again, depends.
They said the best bet was to get another SA to see if OH is OK under their criteria, and if he is then I can come back to them if Dr Lyle refers me. They were sooo helpful at long last  and OH has a pot filling appt next thursday (he will be pleased ). I am hoping this will finally solve the is he isn't he question and get us to a point when we can finally have some treatment, no matter what the heck it is 

Hope everyone is OK, its very quiet here at the moment
love and dust


----------



## gillymo

Good news that that you can go to Monklands - I am on waiting list there for IUI and I wish they would hurry up!  They told me 9 months, so will wait and see. Its a nightmare!


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Dobbie, what a nightmare - going private for IUI is the best idea while you are waiting but definitely get another sample done to make sure IUI is the best option for you.  Sounds as though the waiting list at Monklands has gone down too so that is good.
Have they taken you off the IVF list at the GRI or are you still on it?
The thread is quiet, I agree - I think people are just dealing with IF and tx the best way they know how and I guess it must be difficult trying to de-stress while still posting so I can understand why you would want/need a break sometimes.
Hopefully it is just a minor blip and people will come back when they feel ready.
Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry it's a brief post but I'm at work the noo!
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all  hope we are all well  i am of work for 2wks doctors orders i have been having migraines sickness hot and cold flushes all the mini menopause symptoms feeling crap my doc said as i did not have any side affects from 1st TM this is it hitting me now ... i feel like crap hope it will not affect me for my prostap injection on Sunday . 

  has anyone Else had this ??


love Jennifer good luck everyone


----------



## susanne1

hi all, i got my prostab on the 10th sept and i have a really bad itch all over my body, i didnt get this the last time i got the prostab, has anyone got any advice,

love susanne xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope everyone is well.
Jen - hope you are feeling better?
Susanne, cant give you any advice I'm afraid but someone else may have something to say about it.  Hope you feel better soon.
Well, we have our private appt at the GRI tomorrow evening - still trying to find out from our doc if we will get NHS funding for the drugs...
Not sure how I am feeling about tomorrow - excited, nervous and also a bit anxious if I'm honest.

Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

boo thats fantastic news Hun  sending you big hugs xx xx
i feeling alot better thanx Hun was at Glasgow sunday there got the prostap and bloods the nurse had a bloody job getting the bloods had to do both arms i could of punched her !!!  got there in the end though  so thats me waiting on the mini menopause thingy joby !!!!  then back up on the 3rd of oct for 1st scan fingers crossed they get it right this time  dont no if i can handle a fat neg again , so how are you boo well i hope , see your going to the monklands ... 
Erin how are you doll good i hope .
Susanne hope your OK to doll just sent you an e-mail Hun 
miska hope your well 
monreith hope your good to 
oh by the way the Ann summers party was a mad one  think it gave me the blow out i needed but i tell you what i could Harley get up for my 10am appoint at the royal on sunday !!!!!  

and to everyone Else Ive missed so many of us good luck girls we will get there in the end fingers crossed and sending loads a hugs and fairy dust everyones way love Jennifer xx xx         ....sorry had to to that we bum thought it was kool xx


----------



## Dobbie

Boo Boo said:


> Well, we have our private appt at the GRI tomorrow evening - still trying to find out from our doc if we will get NHS funding for the drugs...


when I spoke to my GP they said it wouldn't be a problem and I am Hamilton, so can't see it being a problem for you either?? Hope the appt goes well, funnily enough nobody from GRI ever got in contact after my call last week so I am a bit miffed, I don't know whether to try and speak to Dr Lyle, or just leave her another message to make sure she refers me back to Monklands??


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi
I am new to this hope you don't mind me joining in i am going to Glasgow Royal for ICSI as well had failed attempt back in April but just got FET on Saturday am really nervous this time seemed to be ok last time but think a failed attempted knocks you a bit i was really glad when i noticed other people on here who are going to The Royal as well.  I am not usually one for talking about things but don't know anyone near me who has been through treatment and i just lost my mum so finding it hard not having woman to talk to about concerns. Husband doesn't know what to say he feels guilty as it is male factor infertility with us, i tell him he is daft but he just can't open up and is affraid incase it doesn't work.  He seems to think i will leave if i don't become pregnant does your men think that way to. sorry about this as you may have gathered feeling really low at moment.
Shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Jen - your posts make me      
Well the doc's surgery phoned back and they will fund the drugs! Yipee!  I know a few girls who have had their drugs funded but one girl who didnt get them funded so I didnt want to get my hopes up.  This is a big relief though.
Dobbie, I would speak to Dr Lyall direct so you have it from the horses mouth so to speak.  She will refer you for IUI if the sample meets the criteria is that right? 

Hope everyone else is ok - Yvonne, Tracy, Fionag, Monreith, SpookedOut, Erin, Susanne, Gail.
Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

welcome to the thread Shona, I really hope that your FET is successful, sending you lots of positive vibes. The thread is usually busier but a few of the lassies are having treatment at the moment and taking some time out from the board.
hopefully you won't need us to chat to for long, because you will get a positive, so fingers crossed


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi Dobbie 
Thanks for the welcome i feel kind of bad for moaning you's all seem to be having to pay for your treatments we have 3 cycles on nhs it doesn't seem fair that everyone can't get the same no matter where they are or there circumstances. Good luck with you as well
Shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Shona
Just saw your post - welcome to the thread...
I think what your dh is feeling is totally normal, men do take it hard and it is harder for men since they dont have the support that women do.
Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Frw said:


> Hi Dobbie
> Thanks for the welcome i feel kind of bad for moaning you's all seem to be having to pay for your treatments


I think that a few of us who are paying for treatment or considering it are just too impatient to wait - the Lanarkshire waiting time is 2 years, what area are you in and did you have to wait long


----------



## Shreks wife

I am Ayrshire it was about 18 months roughly that was about 3 1/2 year now had to put on hold after hit top of list[br]: 11/09/06, 15:48Thanks Boo Boo i didn't think of it that way they wouldn't really come and do this i know he wouldn't anyway 
Shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

welcome aboard shona Hun you'll get all the support you need Hun of these mad woman !!!!   that keep you going when your felling down Hun  when u up at The royal ?   
hope everyone Else is kool am in a great mood today for a change !!!! 
got a brain wave last night , when DH got in i said lets paint the bedroom so we stripped the border of took 2hrs  brain busting !!!!!  and guess who going to paint so I'm going to do that today when i done this post !!!!


right am of lov ya all jennifer xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi Jennifer
Got FET on o9/o9 on 2ww get result on 22/09 and i am glad i joined in i am feeling a lot calmer husband says should have went on earlier wasn't crabbie last night   i admit i have been though but getting better. Nice to meet you
Shona


----------



## Erin

to all the new girls  

Shona - My husband felt (maybe still feels) guilty about our IF.  He told me he would understand if I wanted to leave him - which is crazy.  I guess we have to think how we would feel in their shoes, and re-assure them as best we can.  

Susanne - I never had an itch after Prostap - is it still there?  Best give the GRI a call if it is.

Jend - I was still getting the odd flush up to a couple of weeks ago - I guess those drugs hang about longer than we think!!

GillyMo - I'm going for acupuncture this time round - I've heard great reports, so fingers crossed.

Boo - How did your appointment go?

Dobbie - Keep pestering GRI!!!!!   

Mishka -     

Monreith - Hope you are ok on the 2ww - not going too crazy!!

Lindsayann & Janp - Keep up the progress reports - you give us girls hope!

Hi to everyone else, take care,    E X


----------



## Sweet Pea

Hello ladies

I normally post on the IUI thread but when I read this was a Scottish thread then I just had to say HIYA!!!

I'm currently having IUI (round 2) at Monklands.

Basically I just wanted to say hello and wish you all loads of luck whatever stage you are at.

Take care everyone
Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi ladies, sorry i've not been around for a while but I've had a few family issues to deal with and have just been trying to get through the weeks. I seem to be over the worst of it now though, thankfully. 

There's an awful lot to catch up on, but I''ll give it a try.

SweetPea - hi there  - good luck with IUI at Monklands.  

To Erin, Mishka and Monreith, good luck with your cycle this month, wherever you are on it.     

Frw, welcome aboard our wee boat! Congrats on the fet. Good luck with the result. 

jend, your posts always make me laugh - you are nuts!! In a nice way of course!

Boo - that's fantastic news about the drugs!! Congrats - does that mean you will be starting soon?

Dobbie, I hope all goes well this week and your way forward becomes a little clearer!!  

Susanne, sorry I didn't have an itch. Probably worth checking with GRI if it's still there.

Hi to GillyMo, SarahDec and GailM. Hope things are going well for you!! 

Fionag, I'm sorry you've had such a horrific time. I can't imagine how you felt. I've been thinking of you and hope you are feeling a little less raw now. Little prayers for you and your frosties when you are ready to give it a try. 

Things with me are fine now. I'm waiting for a/f which is predictably and frustratingly late!! Thre's no reason for this (I certainly don't feel preggers) other than the stress I've been under the last month. I think it's just my bodies way of saying it's a bit tired! If it doesn't come today, but comes instead tomorrow or Friday, I may have a problem with my timings for my prostap injection as I'll be in Antwerp on day 21. Has anyone ever asked to self inject their prostap or had any flexibility in the timing of it being given? I'd hate to miss a whole month's cycle for just a day or two. No other news, so I'll catch you all laters.

SpookedOut


----------



## Karen-C

Hi

SOrry for butting in but was interested to know if all you girls having iui at monklands have been referred for iui before being allowed to go on to ivf?
Are you all allowed 6 goes?
Do you think you are monitored closely enough in the iui process?
What do you think of the staff there?
Just curious to see what your responses are as I had my iui there too.

Hope you are all well and hope all your dreams come true.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
SpookedOut and Erin - good to hear from you both, hope you're both doing ok.
Karen and Sweetpea - welcome to the site  
Elaine - thanks for the info, I was under the impression we had to go to our nearest fertility centre for NHS treatment though?
Well our appointment went fine last night - although it did take 90 minutes!  We were rushed through the forms etc including the HFEA one which was a humdinger and made us feel under pressure, it was not fun.  We have done some thinking and want to change one or two of our responses so we will get that sorted soon.
My af is due next week so we were always going to be pushing it to start this month, but also my blood count showed a low number of white cells so they have taken more blood to see if this has changed any (the result was from 5 weeks ago).  So we are quite happy to put it on hold this month till we find out what the results are and also to mentally/emotionally prepare for treatment.  Now the time has finally come, although we have waited long enough, we dont want to go ahead until we feel 100% fit and healthy.  If we did tx and it didnt work, it would always be in the back of my mind that we should have waited till we felt completely ready instead of forging ahead despite having reservations.
So that is my news!
Mishka, Monreith - hope everything is good with you two.  Thinking of you both  
Fiona - hope you are doing ok hon.
Hi to everyone else
Take care
Love Boo x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

How are you all?  Being doing a quick catch up of posts, too many to do individual personals, and my brain is a bit frazzled today 

Welcome to the threads - Frw, Karen-C, Suzanne, GillyMo, ElaineW, SweetPea

Monreith, hope you are okay

Boo, glad that your appointment at gri went fine, you are doing the right thing putting a hold on tx until you feel physically and emotionally ready, you will get, there good luck with the blood results, give yourself and dh lots of tlc at the moment

SpookedOut, thanks for your kind words, you have been having such a difficult time recently, glad to hear that the family issues are getting a bit better; af is so frustrating , just when you need it most, I really hope that it arrives soon  

Mishka, hope things are going okay with tx   

Good luck with your tx cycles - Jend, Susanne, Erin    

Frw, good luck with the fet  

Hi to everyone else

I have not been posting on this thread/ff much as emotionally I havent being feeling very good since my m/c and also due to discovering that I have skin cancer shortly after my d&c a few weeks ago     Good news is that hopefully the skin ca has been caught in the early stages (although waiting on biopsy results to confirm this so not out of the woods yet).Today is my first day back at work since my m/c;  although I did find it difficult going back as people at work knew why I was off, in the end I told my colleagues that I have been going through IF tx, I guess it was partly to stop people assuming that I can get pg naturally (i wish!) also, I feel that IF is nothing to be ashamed about and people need to be educated about IF tx, in particular the emotional complexities of it, as the general public are quite ignorant towards it unless they have had personal experience of knowing someone who has had to go through tx.  I also work with health professionals so they were able to immediately pick up on my emotional difficulties/my need to grieve,  if that makes sense  sorry as I have such a frazzled brain at the moment I dont know if I am making much sense .  Dont really know when I will be moving onto fets, I dont know when my af will turn up, have also been advised to wait three months after a m/c before trying again, to be honest I still cant think too far ahead at the moment about future tx , I know I'm lucky to have the frosties but still taking things one day at a time.

Love
Fiona x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hiya
Elaine - thanks a lot for letting us know that info, we were never told that at any point at the GRI.  Definitely worth knowing about...
Fiona - you did well today at work and good on you for letting people know about the IF, they sound like a sensitive bunch so hopefully that made it a bit less difficult for you today  
Monreith - thinking about you hon  

Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

hope things get easier for you Fiona.

Boo - glad your appt went well and everything has started rolling
ElaineW - thats really interesting, it would never have occured to me to go to Dundee but thats a short waiting time.
Spooked Out - good to see you back, wondered where you had been 
Dr Lyle rang last night at 9:30pm  anyway, she went on about moving goalposts etc, short of it is she didn't know the waiting list was so long as it didn't used to be, but now they lump it in with IVF if you are lanarkshire because you are out of district, hence the long wait. So she is writing to Monklands to get them to see me, I said they would test OH (didn't say it was today as I didn't want to be seen to be jumping over her too quickly). So hopefully once OH goes up today we will get an appt quickly, and if we can;t have the IUI then I will certainly look at Ninewells? 

love and dust to the rest of you, and positive vibes to all having treatment


----------



## Boo Boo

Dobbie, that is good that she is going to help push things along for you.  Hopefully you wont have much longer to wait hon.
Well dh went to the urologist today who agreed to do embolisation on his varicocele (only because dh pushed it!).  The consultant was reluctant, saying that we were going to be doing ICSI anyway but dh said obviously ICSI is the last resort and you would do anything to avoid it - plus it is very expensive and doesnt always work (contrary to popular belief..).  So he will get the procedure between 3 and 6 months from now.
I told my boss today about the treatment and she was really nice about it, really understanding so that is a weight off.
I have been getting a few phone calls lately from friends who admittedly havent got any experience of IF, all of whom have said the usual types of things such as "why dont you just adopt?" or "ivf always works so everything will be ok".   
The cracker was from my mum who, once I had explained the process to her, said "whatever you do, just make sure you get good quality eggs" - righty-ho!!!  

 to Monreith, Mishka and Erin  

Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi everyone

Welcome to all the new girls 

Monreith - everything crossed for hun  

Lindsayann, Janp & Yvonne - hope all is going well - you guys are our inspiration and motivation

Well thats me officially on 2ww.  Got 13 eggs, 7 of which became embies - this is the best results we have had so maybe the acupuncture's doing the trick.  Got two put back in yesterday, both 4 cell, 8 & 9 out of 10, no frosties.

Doing the injections instead of the pessaries this time so did my first one this morning in front of the District Nurse (in case I freaked out) However, even after every nurse at GRI putting the fear of god in me about them, I manage it ok.

So just taking it easy now, and thinking positive all the way as I feel this is the end of this journey for us.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage your at, sorry its a bit of a me post but I typing whilst horizontal!! 

Tracyx


----------



## Dobbie

fingers, toes, legs, arms and everything else crossed for you Tracy


----------



## yfinlayson

Tracy -    

Fionag - thinking of you x

Dobbie/Boo Boo - good luck with your tx's when they start

Erin - good luck this time

Monreith - fingers crossed for you x

Everyone else - hello!

Yvonne x


----------



## monreith

It was a BFN again for us I am sad to say. Taking a break now. 

Good luck to all those going through tx.

Monreith
x


----------



## missT

Monreith, I am so sorry to hear that, you must be utterly devastated.
Take time out but never give up.
Love MissT XXX


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Monreith - so sorry  give yourself time, you know we are all here for you.

Tracyx


----------



## Dobbie

Monreith, sorry you got bad news, we will be here for you when you need us


----------



## Shreks wife

hi everyone
hope evreyone doing ok sorry to hear your news monreith thinking of you.  

i meant to ask b4 can you tell me who the male doc is at GR it was a man who did FET on saturday but he didn't introduce himself. i didnt get told quality of embryo's or anything this time does that usually happen. 

thinking of you all
Shona


----------



## SpookedOut

Monreith, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.   

Thinking of you.

SpookedOut


----------



## SpookedOut

Shona, if you phone the acs suite and ask to speak to the embryologist, they'll get your file out and give you the info on the embies. They are really nice. Good luck with your result!

SpookedOut


----------



## jend (jenny)

monreith am sorry to hear yous sad news sending lots of hugs xx 



hope everyone else is okay i finished the painting thank goodness neva a gain !!!! stress
i was just reading a post there someone got 16 folicals thats good hope i get as many as that this time thought i done well with 6 last tm then only 4 were good then onlyone fertalised then didint take fingers crossed for us all  keep our chins up ladys .....love jennifer xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi
Thanks spookedout i did phone they said they had put in 1 6cell grade10 it had grown form a 3 cell overnight and the other was a 7 cell grade 9 they said that is good thanks again for your advice i am more at ease now.
SHona
P.s still confused what the cell and grade means but they said good so i am


----------



## SpookedOut

Shona

Sound like little bumpers to me!! Good luck!
Spookedout


----------



## Boo Boo

Monreith - sending big hugs to you and dh  
Thinking of you both honey.  We will be here when you need us.

Shona - that is great news about your embies, good luck  
Jen - have you tried acupuncture and/or protein?  Some of the girls seem to have done well with those.
Yvonne - hope you are hanging on in there.
Tracy - I hope to god this is the one for you and your dh, you both deserve it so much.

Well my af is due this weekend - I was considering phoning when it comes and asking if I could start next month since I am happy to postpone for now.  Do you think they would be ok with that?  It's just that if we call in October and dont get in, we may not get in in November either because of the Christmas holidays etc.  Any thoughts?

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Monreith - Gutted for you and DH    Sending you both a big hug.  

E X


----------



## Zildjian

Monreith, its so unfair   

Fiona x


----------



## Shreks wife

Monreith
So sorry to here you got BFN thinking of you
Shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

thanks for that boo boo i have to get a book and have a look and see what the crack is on that !!!  hope everyones OK i had  a crap day from sat till the day was on a downer  the tears come from no where it was so crap and shi***  poor DH got the brunt of it bloody hormones  love TA ya all xx  keep our chins up girls xx


----------



## susanne1

hi all, can anyone give me some advice, i got my prostab on the 10th sep and for the last 4 days i have had a really sore haed and have been feeling sick has anyone had this. 
am feeling so ill 


love susanne xxx


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi girls. Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Monreith, I'm thinking of you and hope that you and d/h have had the time and the space you needed this weekend to digest your news. 

Jend, sorry to hear you were feeling down. Sometimes the hormones send me nuts too. I hope you are feeling better this morning. Re egg count, I used protein supplements on my second cycle for the stimms phase only (the egg growing stage) and doubled my egg count and improved egg quality and fertilisation. I bought the stuff from Holland and Barrett, a combination of ready made strawberry drinks (yum) and protein bars (some nice, some not so nice....). I've heard great things about accupuncture too. I've been for one session. She says I have a cold womb!! Hee hee. Cold womb warm heart. boom boom!

Fiona, hope you are starting to feel a little less raw about things now. 

Boo, it might be worth phoning and having a chat with them to see if they could book you in for November in advance. If your a/f is regular, they might be willing to do that. If you are in communication with Dr Lyall, she might arrange this for you (or facilitate it), or you could just ask Jean McDonald who books the treatments and see what she says. 

Susanne, I got a sore head with Prostap too. And I seem to remember some of my cycle buddies feeling sick on it too. If you are concerned, best to give GRI a ring and they can talk to you and see you if they need to.

Anyway, not much happening with me. I'm booked in for my prostap on 4 October and my scan on 18th, so the ball is rolling now. I'm off abroad on business on the evening of 4th and returning on 6th late on, but I'm hoping I'll be ok. Sometimes the prostap makes me moody, but it usually takes a week for the worst of it to kick in, so I should be ok for the first few days! Meanwhile, I'm on a bit of a diet as since I stopped smoking I've put on over a stone in weight. It's scary stuff. I tried on a 12 yesterday and it was too small - argghhhhhh. Then I tried on a 14 and that was tight on me - help!!! I used to be a 8/10. Time for cutting out carbs me thinks and increase of veggies.

Anyway, I'm off to do some work now. Have a good day.

SpookedOut
ps Has anyone heard from Yvonne? Does she have a scan soon?


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Thanks SpookedOut, I have a wee update:
I got af this morning so I called the GRI to ask if I could book in for next month.  I was told by Jean that I can only provisionally book in for tx if I was physically turned away the previous month (even though I was told I probably wouldnt get in this month).  She said I should phone next month with af and asked what date I expected it to arrive, I told her and she said "that should be fine" - God knows what that is supposed to mean though!
I am trying not to let it stress me - if I call next month and still dont get in, I will get in in November (assuming I get in before the cut off!).  It feels stressful already and I've not even started yet so I'm going to just try and go with the flow....
Hope everyone is ok.
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

BOO BOO

do you know when cut off is in November?

Hope you get in next month 

hi everyone else hope everyone keeping ok


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello girls, 

Thanks Spooked Out for asking about me, I've been lying low to see how things turned out.  I've been preparing for the worst whilst hoping for the best.....not exactly positive mental attitude.  (I'm a hypocrite as I am always on at you guys to stay positive!  ) We had a couple of episodes of bleeding early on, which scared me something awful and our first scan just showed 2 sacs.  We had another last week showing twins - with hearbeats - but one a week behind on dates and it was given a 50:50 chance of survival, and a slim possibility that if it m/c it could take the other one with it.  I had another scan today (5 days later) which showed that twin 2 has caught up by a few days, although its hearbeat is still a bit slow in comparison to the other, so I've to go back again in 2 weeks.  It wants to hide from the camera so its difficult to get a good shot of it.  My scans are being done at Wishaw General - in the maternity ward   - so I look like a total fraud sitting next to the bumps, its quite disconcerting.  I'm still a nervous wreck and can't wait until the worry is over, and to get to the 12 week milestone.  I'm just taking it a day at a time now.  

I'm glad you're starting treatment again, and the other girls - Boo Boo, jend etc.  I am a firm believer that this is a numbers game, you have to keep trying, and perhaps adjusting your cycle or trying new things each time.  I'm very envious of first time BFP's, they don't know how lucky they are.

Anyway, I'll hover in here to see you are all OK.  I don't want to offend anyone.  If theres any questions you guys can think I can answer then you can always IM me.  

Good luck!

Yvonne x


----------



## jend (jenny)

yvonne you hang in there and keep your chin girl your doing well  big hugs to you both  

spookedout what was the stuff you got from holland and barret hun im going to get some 
boo boo hope your okay hun 
susanne the bad heeds your geting is the side affects think your self luky its happing now i hot them  two weeks ago and i had done my 1st treatment which was bfn on the 24th aug  boy that was so crap feeling hope i dont get it this time round again !!!!

hope evryone else is ok tracy , monreith janp lynsayanne how you doing girl !!!
fionag ,erin and anyone else ive missed HANG IN THERE  !!!  

jennifer xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Yvonne - I'm so happy to hear your news, you must have been so worried about the bleeding.  Hopefully the 12 week scan will come round soon and you can start to relax a little.  Please dont stop posting or looking in on us, you are a big inspiration to us all.
Susanne - hope your head is better soon hon.
Shona - not sure when the cut off date is but Jean should know. I am imagining it will be mid-November time.
Jen - hope you're ok.  Re protein, I ordered whey protein (Whey to go) from Rosemary's health foods online, their prices for the protein supplement were the cheapest I could find.  Whey is apparently easily absorbed by your body and your body only uses what it needs.  I got the vanilla flavour, you can also get chocolate and berry flavours too.
SpookedOut, I have been to a chinese doc and was also told I had a cold womb!  How insulting!  
Monreith, hope you are doing ok  
Tracy - hope you are hanging on in there!
Fiona, Lindsayann, Janp, Gail, Kirst, Dobbie, Erin, missT - hi  

Love Boo x


----------



## lindsayann

Hi all,

Just popped on to see how you are all getting on.

Oh Monreith, I'm so sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated.

Yvonne, glad that so far things look okay (you must have found the bleeds so stressful and the scans too) and here is hoping that 12 weeks rolls around safe and sound...

Hi to everyone else: Boo, Jend, SpookedOut, Tracy, Fionag (sorry to hear about your skin cancer, god you deserve some luck), Janp, Gail, Kirst, Dobbie, Erin, missT and anyone else I've missed...

xxx Lindsayann


----------



## Dobbie

great to see you back Lindsayann, hope you are fonally able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy .

OH passed his recent SA with flying colours so Monklands want to do 1 more to check its not a fluke and then its back to Monklands for IUI. He is going to delighted when he gets home and I tell him he has another pot to fill 
Finally something positive

love and dust to all of you and   positive vibes for all the treatment lassies and those about to test


----------



## Boo Boo

HI girls
Lindsayann - good to hear everything is going well with you, cant believe you are 16 weeks already!
Dobbie - that is great news about the SA, when do you think you will be able to start the IUI at Monklands?
Hope everyone else is well?
Love Boo x


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Ladies

I wonder if one of you could help me please?  I am about to start my first cycle of ICSI at GRI.  I telephoned this morning and was told that they could not book me in this month as the last place was taken yesterday (same thing happened to me last one too!) so I have been pencilled in for next month.  I was given the date of my scan today which is 24 November.  Can anyone advise me on what day approximately I would be due for egg collection if everything went as it should?

Thanks very much for any advice you can give and good luck to everyone with your treatment.

Sharon


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi Girls
thought let you all know got result today it was BFN
Shona


----------



## monreith

Oh Shona..so sorry to hear it was a BFN. Sending you and dh hugs  
It has been just over a week since my BFN and it is sooo difficult to bear but you do get through it, it just takes time. I wish it had worked out for you this time as it is an awful place to be when you realise it hasn't worked. Take time to get yourself back, I feel as though the 2ww robs you of who you are and you need time to just get back to "normal". 

One day...

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## monreith

grr...just lost huge long post.

The gist was....

A BIG thank you to all of you for your lovely messages. I did read them but then retreated again to my private pity me party. Just back from a couple of nights at our fave B&B where we ate loads and did lots of walking and talking about our plans. I do not think we will go into another cycle this year but hats off to all you girls who do this as I really wish I had the courage. My second BFN just knocked me for six and made me realise just how much this costs emotionally and physically. I think we will get immunological tests and a hysteroscopy done  nextas I have never been checked out and never had a positive pg test. Hoping to get as much done on the NHS and then pay private for the place in Chicago...apparently you can arrange this yourself?? 

Yvonne is is just wonderful to hear your progress, I know it is early days but every day is a blessing and we are all rooting for you and junior(s). 

Lindsayann and Janp - Your our other lucky mascots  

Lots of luck and love to all those in the middle and starting treatment. Tracy I am sending out positive vibes that this is the one for you. You so deserve it for keeping strong and positive throughout this.   I think the acupuncture is also on my list for my next cycle...thanks for the tip Lindsayann.

Off to enjoy my Friday night.

Take care
Monreith
x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Shona - so sorry for you and dh, I am thinking of you both  
Monreith - glad you had a good time with dh, the break must have helped a lot.  It's nice to have you back with us  
Sharon - is the scan you mean just after you have down regged?  I think they start you on stims pretty much straight after this scan (although I also thought they started you on stims on a Thursday yet the scan date is a Friday?!).  If you count day 1 as the first day you start stims, you get another scan on day 9 and from what I have heard, it seems to be you get egg collection between days 12 and 14 (ish), depending on what they see on the scan.  You might even need another scan after day 9 if they want the follies to grow some more before e/c.
I havent been through it myself so I am just making an educated guess but the other girls will put me right if I  am a bit out with the dates.
Looks like we will be cycling at the same time, I am hoping to call with next af in mid-October so I might be a week or a few days ahead of you (if I get in that is!).
Tracy - how you doing girl?  Thinking of you  
Have a great weekend girls,
Love Boo x


----------



## Sharonc

Thanks Boo.  I just find the dates etc all so confusing just now.  My next AF is due on 20 October so if we are cycling at the same time we can hopefully keep each other going!!

Speak to you soon

Sharon


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope you are all well sorry for you girls that got BFN i no how your feeling i had mine end aug and it still knocks you for 6 but hang in there !!! hope everyone else is kool .

dont no if anyone saw the sun on fri abouyt the thing there doing at nottingham its testing the folicals before they get the sperm injected in to them less chance of misscarages any how they are looking for folks and its free all you have to pay is £500 for tests if your lucky anyone intrested go to wwwcarefertility.com good luck love jennifer x 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Dobbie

sorry to hear you got a BFN Shona, thinking of you and your OH at this time


----------



## susanne1

hi all sorry to but in, am sorry shona to hear your news, i was wondering if anyone can gIve me some advice, ive found a lump on my brest,and am worried the gri will cancel my treatment, ive got the doctors on tuesday after my scan, am at my wits end!!!!! i know i have to get it delt with but i cant stop crying, should i tell the clinic on tuesday or wait till i have seen my doctor 

love 
a mssed up susanne xxxx


----------



## susanne1

hi all, am going to stay off the board for a bit, until i find out what this lump is, i dont want to depress you all 

To all the girls good luck and i hope every thing goes well for you all 

love susanne xxxxx

sending you all


----------



## Boo Boo

Susanne
I have pm'd you.
Boo x


----------



## Erin

Shona & Susanne,  

Thinking of you both, please take care of yourselves and your DH's,  

E X


----------



## susanne1

hi girls thank you for all the suport, am feeling abit better today, think is cause ive got the doctors tomorrow, you are all great and i dont know what i would have done with out the board, 

love susanne xxxx




       to you all xxxx


----------



## SpookedOut

There I was, slurping my tea out of the mug at dinner time....expecting nothing more exciting than rain on the weather forecast and there, before my eyes was oor Yvonne! Looking all glammed up for the camera and talking away, quite the thing about the traumas of IVF for us more mature ladies!! Well Scotland Today has never been quite so interesting!

Go Yvonne!

SpookedOut
ps Nice kitchen!


----------



## Dobbie

I caught it too, well done Yvonne, it was excellent. The info from the new clinic looks good, but fingers crossed I won't need it. got to get OH his SA appt today and then fingers crossed it won't be too long until our appt. He is very smug at present since he got the results, you would think they were super-sperm at this rate  have to see if they are good enough now to do it themselves, would save me a basting


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone

Hope you r all ok
Susanne hope everything goes ok for you today thinking of you

Shona


----------



## SpookedOut

Monreith, I'm so very sorry that this wasn't your time. My heart goes out to you. 

Dobbie, I can just imagine your d/h. It must be a fantastic relief for him too. Just goes to show you what medication can do!! Good luck with the practicing! 

Susanne, hope the docs goes well today. Take care.

Jend, couldn't find any info on the site you mentioned.....

Boo, glad you've got your plan together. It's good to get the treatment lined up and this will give you time to prepare mentally. 

Hi to everyone else. Nothing much happening with me. D/r is booked for 4th october and scan 18th October, so just watching the days pass. Have been putting claims in for d/h's  and friends for overpaid bank charges - evil banks. I take it you have all heard about this  If not, have a look on www.penaltycharges.co.uk  it makes for v interesting reading!

Have a good day everyone!

SpookedOut


----------



## Erin

Saw Yvonne too - she was so professional - she came across really well!!   I had look on the stv website, and unfortunately, the bulletin wasn't available as a download!!  

Hope you're all well, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all 
Susanne - let us know how you get on sweetie.
SpookedOut - that is good news about your tx, god it is not long now. Where does the time go...Cant believe this thread (ie from Part 1!) has been going for over a year now!
I will have a look at the link you sent...
I found the link from the stuff jend mentioned about the trial at Care, it is on the ivf thread, here it is:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68639.0
Tracy - thinking of you today hon, please please please let this be the one....
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

spookedout  just pm ya !!!  

hope evryones doing ok am counting the days down to go for my scan  i said i wasnt going to get all excited this time ,.....  cani help it love ta ya all xx  jennifer


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Firstly hello to you new girlies  and a big hello to all my other buddies.  

Sorry I've not been around for a while but I just needed to step back a bit from the site.  Sorry this is just a me post but I will do more personals once I've got my head together, I can believe I am actually going to type this, but....... I got    today. Thank you for all your Pm's, you guys are a great support, this was my 5th lot of tx so it just shows you never give up! I am terrified though and very aware its really early days, but its another hurdle closer .

Good luck to you all 

Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Tracy - Soooooooooooo excited for you and your DH!!!  Can't get the smile off my face   , so God knows how you must feel!!!    

         

E X


----------



## missT

Hi Mishka, CONGRATULATIONS!
You so deserve it after all you have been through.
Dont want to hog your limelight  but I also got a BFP today! Cannot believe how lucky Dh and I have been as I am not usually a lucky person.
Feel really sad for the girls who had -ive's recently and sincerely hope this gives them all new hope that it can work sometimes, eventually.
Lets hope this threads luck changes soon for many girls soon x
MissT x


----------



## Boo Boo

Tracy - I am delighted for you and your dh, you really deserve this so much.     
missT - what fabulous news! Congratulations!!    
What wonderful news to have two   s in one day on our wee thread! 
Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months and here's to more good news on this thread!
Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

thats fab news, 2 BFP's   in one day
send all your spare dust this way girls


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Well done Miss T, you are very lucky getting a BFP first time round, have a happy healthy nine months.


----------



## monreith

Congratulations Tracy and MissT - wonderful news.   Happy wishes for the next nine months, keep us posted on how you are doing.

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## yfinlayson

Well done Tracy - much deserved BFP - bet you're on cloud 9!

Miss T - congrats too!  First time lucky too!

Unfortunately I missed by Tv debut, however Tracy has taped it for me, so I'll get to see it soon.  Hope everyone is ok, and we get a run of BFP's from now on.  

Spooked out - glad you are trying a fresh cycle again. x

Yvonne x


----------



## Erin

Well done MissT    first time lucky!!  

Another   on our wee thread!!    

E X


----------



## *KIRST*

Hi All

I've been floating in the backround reading posts from time to time and what a day to drop in with 2 BFPs!! 

Tracy - I can only imagine how you and your DH feel - I am so pleased for you. Miss T well done to you too. Wishing you both a healthy and happy 8+months.

Hopefully 3rd time lucky for me, just had prostap yesterday and had to write a large cheque for the privilege at the Nuffield. So this infertility lark causes not just physical & emotional trauma but financial one too!

Big hugs to everyone else.

Kirst


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone 
Thinking of you all

TRACY AND MISS T congratulations it is so good to see it works wishing you both the best of luck    it is really a joy to see
Love Shona


----------



## SpookedOut

Wellllllllll yipeeeeeeee!!!!! Mishka, I can't tell you how delighted I am for you! Having shared a pizza (or two) , I feel like you're a friend and am so pleased that you've got your result. Congratu - flipping- ations!!!         . Now where are those hand made cards you promised me (Only kidding!!)

Miss T - congratulations to you too!!! You must be over the moon. I wouldn't wish the hardships of multiple cycles on anyone. I'm so pleased you didn't have to do that. Enjoy being preggers!! 

For both of you, I hope everything goes well over the next few weeks. I'm in a great mood now - today has started very well indeed with this great news! I'm sure you are too!

Happy days!

SpookedOut


----------



## susanne1

hi all, congrats on the BFP girls, 
i seen the nures and doctor yesterday and the lump is a gland thank god for that, i start my injections tomorrow 
thank you all for your support

love 
susanne xxxxxx


----------



## janp

Congratulations to Tracy amd Miss t on youre bfp, so pleased for both of you.i dont post much anymore ,but youre positive results are an inspiration to others you give them all hope.Susanne so glad you got good news about youre lump and good luck with youre injections. best wishes to everyone going through tx or waiting to start , jan p xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Congratulations to Tracy and Miss T I am so pleased for you both and hope everything goes well for you both now.

I am due to have egg collection tomorrow and everything has been going really well for me so far apart from the last couple of days when I have started feeling sick on and off most especially when I am hungry. It seems to be a little worse today than it was yesterday and is worst in the morning when I wake up but eases off again once I have eaten. I am not sure if some of this is due to nerves but I am starting to get a bit worried about it now and I am dreading tomorrow morning when I wont be able to eat.

Has any one else expierenced this whilst stimming? I am guessing it is just due to a build up of hormones. I dont have any other symptoms and my stomach is not bloated.

Thanks for any help

Ruth


----------



## Boo Boo

Kirst - good to hear from you again, let's hope this cycle is the one for you and you continue the run of BFPs!
Janp - hope you are well, not long to go now!!
Ruth - best of luck tomorrow hun, hope you start to feel better soon

Love Boo x


----------



## Zildjian

Tracy great news on your bfp, and Miss T congrats to you too, wishing you both a happy and healthy nine months  

Shona, sorry about your bfn  

Monreith, I hope that you are okay  , each day will get a bit easier, be good to yourself and your dh

Yvonne, hope everything is going okay with you.

Hi to Boo, SpookedOut, Kirst, Ruth, JenD, Dobbie, Elaine and everyone else.

This is the first time I have been on ff for a while, I'm still a bit raw so probably wont be posting much on ff till I somehow get my head together, however long that will take 

Love
Fiona x


----------



## GAIL M

OMG Tracey,

Have just logged in - absolutely delighted to read your news - have a happy and healthy pregnancy - its just made my day    

        

Lots of love,
Gailxxx

p.s will be back with more personals after the weekend - mean't to be in Blackpool today but have been delayed until tomorrow - but thats another story - take care girls


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone
Hope you r all doing ok, i phoned GRI and i will start new cycle in January.
Love Shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, hope you all are well, just a wee post to say i dont think i will be on the board for a bit, i got a letter in yesterday re this lump and another doctor wants me to have a biopsy as he thinks there might be somthing, i havent stoped crying since i got the letter, so i might have to abandon my tretment. 
good luck to you all and i hope you get BFP 


love susanne xxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone hope you are all ok

Susanne i am crossing everything for you hope everything turns out to be ok    
Love shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Ruth, hope your e/c went well.
Susanne - please try not to worry, I know it is easier said than done but there is nothing you can do about things till you see the doctor.  Pm me if you need any info because I have had several similar biopsies done and dont want you worrying needlessly.  You need to focus on your tx for now, it is all you can do.
Shona, hope you are doing ok hon.
Gail - hope you had a great weekend.
Hope everyone else is well, Spooked Out best of luck for Wednesday  
Jend - good luck with your scan tomorrow
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope you all had a good weekend , hope everyones ok nothing much to report  up tomorra for my scan at 10am  hope i have more than 6 eggs eggs this time mind you it only takes one thanks for the good luck boo  will post tomorra and tell you how many i got love to all have to take my dogs walks now !!!


----------



## susanne1

hi jan, good luck for tomorrow, il be thinking about you let me know how you get on, and il post you that this week

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

well hello all good news for me .... got new drugs puregon 375 units and the sniff 4 times a day start injections thursday  and sniff on the 7th .so then back to the royal on the 13th unlucky for some !!!  for scan then hopefully if i have responded well i will get egg retrevial a few days after fingers crossed this time round !!!  


so how is everyone doing all well i hope.
susanne1 i have pm ya !!!

hope everyone else is good  jennifer x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi
Jend that is brilliant fingers crossed for you   
Shona


----------



## SpookedOut

Jennifer, glad everything is ticking along tickety boo. 

Susanne, hope you're feeling stronger now. I've heard of lots of instances where this turned out to be nothing more than a cyst, but I appreciate that it is absolutely terrifying for you. Please try and reassure yourself that whatever is there, they have spotted it ultra early which is fantastic. 

Boo boo, thanks for your good wishes.

Shona, glad you've got your cycle lined up. It helps to know when you are starting - removing some of the uncertainty around treatment cycles is half the battle in the if world. 

Gail and JanP - fantastic to see you pop back to say hi. Hope you are both well. 

Fiona, you're beginning to get your strength back. I'm so pleased. More power to you. 

Ruth, I hope e/c and e/t went well. Fingers crossed for you on the 2ww!  

Kirst, glad to see you've started. I do know what you mean about the cost - doubly so when you girls are having to pay for treatment. It's so unfair. 

Elaine, hope your cycle is going well so far. Fingers crossed for you. We're cycle buddies this time, but I know you want to lie low, so I'll just send you silent positive vibes......    

Yvonne, hope everything is still good with you. I do think about you and hope everything is ok for you. I've got everything crossed. 

Tracey, you too lassie. I know it's impossible for you to feel confident about things, but I do hope the days til your first scan are passing quickly.    for beautiful embie growth and for that little heart beat to show when you do have your scan......21 days to go (not that I'm counting for you.......)  

Miss T - hope you are revelling in the excitement too. I can't imagine what it must be like for you. Enjoy! 

MOnreith, I hope you are starting to feel a little less raw. I wish there was something I could say to make things better, but having had four BFNs, I know there is little to be said. Only the passage of time helped me. Bug hugs. 

Last but defo not least - ooor fab Dobbie. How's those fantastic hounds?? We Maisie is as mad and sweet as ever - I keep threatening her with a training sesh with you, but she just looks at me with those doe eyes and I always cave in......anyway, any word from Monklands on your IUI Hope you hear something soon. Fingers crossed. 

As for me, I'm in tomorrow am for prostap injection, then off on business for a few days. I'll be back on line on Saturday and let you know if anything exciting has happened (lol, not blooming likely is it) 

Take care everyone & sorry if I inadvertently missed anyone!

SpookedOut


----------



## raffles

Congratulations Tracey and Miss T, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

Raffles


----------



## missT

Hi girls,
Hope everyone is well and good luck to girls in treatment or about to start          . 
Spooked out, good luck today with Prostrap  and I hope you have a lovely few days away even though your on business. It is exciting getting BFP I am overjoyed but to be honest I wont relax till about 12 weeks if I'm lucky enough to get there. Had some spotting yesterday and the day before so was in a blind panic. Seems to be ok now but I feel as though I'm waiting for something bad to happen  But today I have decided to start enjoying it because what will be, will be. Theres no point being on edge now and then if it doesnt work out being miserable then also. Its nerve wracking for everyone whatever stage they are at.
Jend, best of luck to you also this cycle 
Susanne, I hope you are feeling ok, try not to worry I'm sure it will be ok.
Hi Raffles, thanks. I see you already have a little one are having treament or just visiting 
Monreith, also thinking of you, hun.
Good luck again to everyone on this crazy rollercoaster, may all our dreams come true, its the least that we deserve  
MissT xxx


----------



## Dobbie

hey guys, what about a Pizza Hut night on tuesday, we could do with some of this dust being rubbed off onto those about to start treatment and the positive vibes will certainly give everyone a lift so defo including the lanarkshire lassies who have got their BFP's - the rest if us need that dust and your advice and support would be really useful??
for any newbies, it would be Pizza Hut in Hamilton, by the Palace Grounds??


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Dobbie, good idea - I am up for that.  If you can all let me know who wants to come, I will get the table booked.
missT and Tracy - hope you are hanging in there, not long till your first scan.
Yvonne - hope you are doing ok?
Hope everyone else is good

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Count me in for Pizza Hut - good call Dobbie - it's been ages since the last one, and I look forward to seeing everyone again for a good  

E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone
the thead was disappearing off page so posted to keep on.
Hope your all ok 
Shona


----------



## Dobbie

fairly sure Spooked might try and make it but she did say she was offline for a few days, Tracy, hurry up and post to say you are coming, any newbies and lurkers please do feel free to join us, its a great way to get a few things off your chest and have a giggle


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys 

Firstly, thanks for all your messages, it really helps to keep me    

Susanne - Hope you doing ok, its hard enough without the added stress, hope it all turns out well for you and you can get on with your tx.

Shona - glad to see you are on the mend and looking forward to the future, waiting till Jan is a great idea, at least you can enjoy Christmas meantime.

Erin - Not long till stimms now eh! Thanks for keeping me sane these last few weeks x

Dobbie - Any news on that IUI appt yet?

Boo Boo - not long now to you finally get started, you must be feeling excited

Miss T - Glad to see your hanging on in there, its awful isn't it!  I've had a few days where I was sure it was all over, you can really make yourself go mad and I agree you just have to be positive and enjoy it.  BTW I know that wee prayer too, practically word for word now 

Yvonne - Glad all is well, and eh when do we get your autograph? 

Ruth - Goodluck on 2ww  

Spooked out - Hope you having a good weekend away, even if it is work! Good luck on this tx, this has got to be it for you 

Monreth - gutted for you, hope you feeling better soon.

Fionag - Good to see you are getting stronger

Janp & Lindsayanne - Great to hear from you both and know all is still well

Kirst - good to hear from you, hope you are doing ok.

Jend - Good luck, and you are right to be excited - positive thoughts all the way!

I really hope I haven't missed anyone, I'm really sorry if I have 

Like Miss T, I too have decided to try and enjoy this time, I'm still getting acupuncture which has been a god send, she really is great and is like a therapy session too  I'm sure she thinks I'm   I'm also still doing  the Gestone injections so at least I feel like I'm doing something!! Most of my team at work know but its all very low key until I have my scan but one of the guys shouted across the office the other day "Is it right that I heard that you are with child" god I nearly fell over.  I guess it just hasn't sunk in yet as I just still keep saying I got a positive, cant bring myself to say the pg word yet .  Take care everyone and yes I'll be at Pizzahut on Tues.

Tracyx


----------



## SpookedOut

Phew, made it back.....am absolutely shattered though as the trip was so intense and the travelling seemed to take forever. 

Tracey, nice to see you posting. I'm thrilled that everything is looking positive for you.    Long may that continue. 

Miss T, I'm sure you must be very nervous. There is a lot at stake. FIngers crossed the time passes quickly til your first scan and that all is well. 

Jend, that's great that you've started and you have your dates. Fingers crossed. Here's a follie dance for you!!                Goodluck!

Dobbie, great idea about the pizza hut night. I'm afraid I don't know if I can make it, as I have a kind of standing arrangement with my best friend for dinner on Tuesday nights. I'm seeing her for a night out tonight though, so if she lets me off the hook for Tuesday, I'll let you know. OH and I'm on a strict diet now too, so I'm not sure pizza is the best thing for that.......

I got my prostap on Wednesday, so I'm off. It's good to get started. I'll be happy to get this cycle out of the way. I'm even considering not taking extra protein as I'm not sure I really want frosties. I'd rather have a final result to this cycle and be allowed to move on. Strange that isn't it. But we'll see what happens. 

Take care. I'll pop on and confirm my position for Tuesday. 

SpookedOut


----------



## SarahDec

Hello there ladies, long time no see. [sorry!/]

I've been catching up with this thread and it's like a rollercoaster! I'm so sorry to hear about the BFNs there have been - I wish a way could be found to help improve the odds for everyone. And those of you who have had health problems on top of your IF worries - lots of  and good wishes to you.

Congratulations of course to Mishka Mouse and Miss T! And both on the same day, too! Lots of lucks and sticky vibes to you both. And DO try to enjoy just now (although I understand your worries).

I've been lurking a bit here, but I've been super busy with work and so tired in the evenings that I've hardly had time to think. I've actually tried to write an update for you three times already, but wherever I am just finishing it, my boss has come in and I've had to close FF down! Typical. Like Yvonne said on another page, I don't want to hurt any of you or be insensitive, so I'm writing my update in a light colour. Just highlight it to read it if you want. It is a bit fluffy, sorry! 

Things have been pretty great since we got our BFP. I'm currently 10 weeks and 3 days. I had a panic a week after the BFP that my symptoms (sore boobs and sickness) had disappeared and that something was wrong. I phones the ACS unit and they were great, told me not to worry and keep an eye on the situation. I even posted a thread on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66313.0 Low and behold, the nausea return with a vengence and my boobs grew another cup size. Silly me!

I've also been unbelievably tired - I really didn't think it was possible to sleep for 11 hours and wake up STILL exhausted. I was struggling at work, as I didn't want to tell anyone when it was still so early, but I was managing not to do any lifting as I had told them I had gone for treatment for endemetriosis (sneaky!) and needed light duties. Commuting is interesting too, my biggest fear is being sick on the train. So far I've avoided it, but it will happen one day! I pity my fellow passengers...

I've been feeling so sick and so tired that OH and I were beginning to suspect we might be in line for some double trouble - and it was confirmed on 19th September! So we've got twins on the way! We feel so lucky and so blessed, we could never in our wildest dreams have hoped for this on our first attempt. The nurses at the ACS unit were delighted too. I had to tell my boss after that, I couldn't keep the smile off my face!

Everything was progressing well till Thursday this week, when I discovered a dark discharge when I went to the loo. We went to A&E at Glasgow Royal and got seen after a 3 hour wait. We were climbing the walls with worry! A doctor eventually examined me and I was then sent up to gynaecology for a scan. I think the only reason I was scanned was because it was 11pm by this point and they had nothing better to do! The scanning doctor was fabulous, she made us feel really at ease and soon had the twins on the screen. And they were fine!!! Phew! They were jumping about like they were on a trampoline, having a brilliant time. We were so relieved, the torture of waiting was all worth it just to see they were OK. We've no idea what caused the discharge, and it's gone now, but I've never been so scared in all my life. The doctor has brought my booking appointment at the Royal forward to next Friday, so I'll see the little grotbags again soon. 

Roll on a week on Wednesday for the 12 week marker!


Sorry that was so long - I shouldn't leave it so long till I post again! I wish I could make it to Pizza Hut, but it's a long trip for me and it's likely I would end up asleep in on my stuffed crust! But I'll send along some baby dust and love for you, hopefully some will stick!

Good luck to everyone, and obviously lots and lots of this 

Love Sarah x


----------



## susanne1

hi all you lovely girls, thank you for the support, had my biopsy just have to wait till i get thr results, i was at the clinic got 12 eggs but ive to go back on monday as there not as big as hoped, will have to sit in a grow bag over the weekend, 

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope everyone had a good weekend mine OK went swimming with stepson and DH  was good day out .

anyway can i just ask is anyone taking the same drugs as me !!!  puregon  ... well after i do my injection i feel really ill about ten mins after sickness and i have been sick once or twice i don't no if it because the other dosage was so low and this one so high , and mood swing are unreal !!!!  poor DH  i here you say !!!! lol    so hows everyone doing 
spookedout glad to see your on board with the prostap when you back up ...me 13th  
hope we get some good results this time round ladies fingers crossed    
   love jend (Jennifer)


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Just a wee note to say I wont be able to make Tuesday, got some family stuff going on just now and it is kind of taking over everything else.
Have a great time
Boo x
ps Susanne, good luck today hon


----------



## monreith

Hi,

Just a quick post to say hi to everyone and I hope your all doing well. To all the BFPs I know it must be an odd feeling -  excited but still very nervous as it is early days -  but I am hoping the next nine months go well for you all.  

Boo - hope things are ok at home..thinking of you.  Good luck with starting treatment, let us know how you get on. 

JenD - I was not on those drugs so cannot help - hope your feeling better soon and you get the BFP you deserve.  

SpookedOut - I really hope this is the one for you and you can add to our thread's successes...good things come to those who wait and I am thinking lots of positive thoughts for you.

I am still trying to work out what to do next...I absolutely hate this treatment but I hate not having a family more so I guess another treatment will happen before long. Not this year though. I cannot believe a year has passed and I only did one tx and I am still not pg. I am not alone I guess and the successes here do make me realise that these miracles do happen and I just need to wait my turn. This patience milarky sucks though.   I can't make tomorrow night as I am working - doing a bit of OT to get money together for immunological tests...at least I feel I am doing something positive even if I am not doing tx yet.

Hope everyone has a good week. To all the newbies, the PH night is a great break from the bad side of IF  -  a chance to have a laugh and eat lots of Pizza so I would reccommend it  - everyone will make you feel very welcome. 

Cheers
Monreith
x


----------



## misslee1888

Hiya  

I am starting my second cycle of treatment at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.  I am mid way through my injections and I start snuff tomorrow as well.  I want to make sure that I am giving this the best chance that I can.  

Can anyone tell me if they take time off work during the process.. I was thinking of trying to get my 2 weeks holiday during my 2ww.  

Lisa


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Lisa

I don't really think there is any right or wrong but other clinics and my acupuncturist advised mostly bed rest for the 1st 24hrs and take it really easy for the next 3 days.  On my 1st tx I stayed off the 1st week and went back to work on the 2nd, but on my 2nd, 3rd and 4th I took the whole two weeks off as I felt I coped better and passed the time better at home, just relaxed and didn't do much at all.  Keep a blanket round your tummy and back to keep it warm, do it from now while you are still stimming.  

Good luck 

Tracyx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone
The PH does sound good and i would have loved to meet you all but cant make it this time sorry, Will try to get there next time.
Take care everyone
  
Shona


----------



## raffles

Hi MissT

After ICSI at GRI I had my daughter Beth who is now nearly 10 months old, can't believe how quickly time has gone, I'm not having treatment now, (although I am getting seriously broody!) Just like to dip in and out and see how you are all doing!

Good luck to you all 

Raffles


----------



## raffles

OMG sorry ! hope the "broody" comment wasn't insensitive!
Raffles


----------



## Dobbie

don't be daft Raffles, we not that hormonal (well most of us aren't )
Nice to have some visitors everynow and again


----------



## Zildjian

Hi Girls

Just a quick post to say that I wont be coming along to ph meet up tonight, trying to take time out from IF and tx for a while, hope you have a good night.

Fionax


----------



## raffles

I think I am the hormonal one! spent most of last weekend cuddling my new niece ... think DP is going to hide the car keys so I can't go visit anymore!!!


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicas
Jen - hope you are not feeling as sick, not long till you are back at the Royal.  Good luck on Friday.
Erin - good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow.
Tracy - hope you are hanging on in there, you too missT, SarahDec and Yvonne.
Janp - not long to go now!
SpookedOut - hope the DR is going ok and you are not feeling too bleugh...
Monreith - hope you are doing ok and not working too hard.  Good luck with the immune tests, let us know how you get on.
Fiona - hope you are doing ok and feeling a bit less raw  
Raffles - it is always good to hear of successes to keep us motivated.  Nice to have another girl on the thread with us.
GailM - how are you?  How was Blackpool?  Are you going to be going through tx again sometime soon?
Shona - hope you are doing ok hon (ps what is your photo of?!)
misslee1888 - I wont be able to take time off work and I dont think I would anyway because all that sitting about would drive me  .  However, I will be taking a week off work from e/c (at my work you can get 5 days off per cycle) so it means I will still be able to take it easy for a few days post transfer before heading back to work.  I plan to use up a few days holiday round about test day too.  I guess just do whatever you feel comfortable with?
Well, this is the week - af due this weekend so I am just trying to be patient (I have had loads of practice at that though, with this flippin waiting list!).  Hopefully I will get in this month - the cheque has been sent off so I am good to go.  Cant wait to just get started.
Have a good time tonight girls, sorry I cant be there but we have a sick relative who is not going to pull through and we are either going to be at hospital or receiving a phone call with some bad news.
Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone

Booboo sorry to hear about your sick relative hun those times are never nice. 

The piccie is my wee feather baby budgie her name is broxy DH was checking his phone and she decided to help.

  to everyone whether starting out or in middle of tx or on waiting list good luck to you all.

Will try and put personals in next time so many to do 
Love Shona


----------



## misslee1888

Boo

I know what you mean with being off for 2 weeks and not doing anything.. You see I work for a Finance company and they have a rule that you have to take a full 2 weeks off at once. (So that when you are off, and someone has to pick up your work, they have the opportunity to find things that you may be hiding..). Anyway I haven't planned my holidays very well this year and have 10 days left and as I haven't taken my 2 weeks together.  I have to take them all at once.  I think that it is going to drive me crazy.  I think that this website will help and give me someone to talk to...

Lisa


----------



## susanne1

hi all, i was at the clinic today and take my booster 2night, and go in on friday, DH is away today but it means i have him for 2 weeks and test date, Boo thank you for all your advice you put the smile back on my face.
hope everyone is doing ok and keeping well 

love susanne xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi

Morning everyone 

Susanne just wanted to wish you best of luck today


Love shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
It's Friday (hurrah!).
Susanne - good luck today petal, will be thinking of you.
Shona - for some reason I thought your budgie was an ipod, I think my eyesight must be getting worse!
Lisa - does your work give you time off for IVF tx?  You could use the time they give you around e/c and e/t and use your hols from maybe the day before test day or something?
I'm looking for folk to do an af dance for me (please), am champing at the bit so I can phone the Royal!!!
Love Boo x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone 

Just thought I would let you all know that my first ICSI cyle turned out to be a BFN. I was due to test today but AF arrived yesterday morning. I spent most of yesterday in tears but am starting to feel better today and looking to the future. We will try again sometime next year. 

I would like to wish Susanne and anyone els going through treatment at the moment or in the future the best of luck. I hope I haven't dampened anyone's spirits.

Ruth xx


----------



## janp

(((((((((( ruth)))))))))), sorry to here this you are in my thoughts and prayers. janp xxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Ruth, I am so sorry to hear that hon.
You and dh take care of each other - here's some hugs      
Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi all, thank you all for the support, just back from E/C and they got 13 eggs on friday the 13th so it not unlucky after all, ruth am so sorry to hear of your news and by no means have you dampened anyone spirits, were all in the same boat, lots of   and   for you ruth.
ive to phone tomorrow to find out how my eggs are, and meant to say also got my test results from biopsy today and everything is fine you where right spooked it was the treatment, i cant thank you all enought for your advice and support.

C'MON THE EMBIES FOR MONDAY 

LOVE SUSANNE XXXXXXX

AND SENDING US ALL LOADS OF


----------



## SpookedOut

Susanne, great news about the biopsy. It must be a tremendous amount off your mind. Fingers crossed you get a coupla wee belters for replacement on Monday. 

Ruth, I'm so, so sorry you weren't lucky this time round. I wish there was something I could say to make it less painful, but I know that only time and lots of hugs will help. I hope you have the time and space to digest your disappointment. 

Misslee, better get a list of things to keep you occupied in your 2 weeks as a lady of leisure!
Shona - cute budgie, does it talk 

Raffles, your comment didn't upset me at all. It sounds like you would like to add to your family - hope you get the chance to do so.

Mishka, Miss T and Yvonne, hope all is well with you. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well and have a nice weekend. Nothing much to report from me. I'm in second week of down reg and waiting for a/f, but it's late already. It's usually about 4 days late when I have treatment but I'm hoping it doesn't delay the start of stimms beyond next Thursday, but hey, que sera sera. Take care everyone.

SpookedOut


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi again

I would just like to thank you all for your kind messages it makes such a difference to be able to talk to people who know what you are going through.

I have just phoned the Royal to confirm my negative result and have been told to call back a week today for a telephone consultation. Can anyone tell me what kind of information they give you during this call and how long you need to wait before you can try again. I know I will have to wait until my third period but will there be another waiting list now. I have all sorts of worries going through my mind now.

Ruth xx


----------



## susanne1

hi ruth, am sorry, i never got a phone call, but they gave me an appointment for october, but told me to phone ether after my 1st AF or when we both felt ready to start again, i phoned after my 1st AF and they started us the next month.
hope this helps you ruth, i did feel bad cause i felt i was taking a place but the clinic reasured me that i wasnt taking anyones turn.

give them a phone after your 1st AF and see what they say as long as you feel ready  


love susanne xxxx


----------



## choochoo

Hi ,

Glad to see a lot of BFPs on this page!!!

I have not been posting for a while as was taking time out - however kept quiet while doing a cycle - had e/t yesterday 2 day - 8/10 and 9/10, both 2 cell.

Can anyone advise how they grade the emb.  Obvously disappointed with this result as know 2 day transfer with only 2 cells is not good news - how does this merit a 9and an 8  Has anyone evr got lower than this?  Can anyone advise how they grade?  Want to have hope but need to realistic now - doc says they look good but think they were being nice and I am better facing the truth - is it all over?

Hope all r well!

choochooXXX


----------



## monreith

Hi Ruth...it is not easy getting a BFN and I know you must feel so  dissapointed but your time will come. Thinking of you and DH. We are here to support you when you need it.

Choochoo - Grade 9/10 is really good and you can just relax and let your embies settle in now.

Marianne and Boo - here is an AF dance just for you guys             


Hope everyone else is enjoying their Friday night. It is good our thread is getting busier and that even though we are all in different places we can still be there for each other.

Monreith
x


----------



## janp

choochoo, i only had two embies put back and they werent grade one , just told they were lovelly embies one did stick though and i am due my baby in 3 weeks time. i wish you all well wherever you are at in youre tx or youre waiting to get started. janp


----------



## choochoo

Hi

Thank you for your replies.  

I would ordinarily be quite happy with 9/10 but the fact that it only has two cells remains to trouble me - I was under the impression they should have at least 4 by that stage.

Suppose just have to wait and see 

Thanks again.

Choochoo
xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Choochoo - I have heard of a few bfps with grade 3 embies (ie 7/10) so please try to stay positive and focussed, just think of those embryos dividing inside you and visualise them growing strong.  Good luck.
I notice there is no 'IVF at Glasgow Royal' (or 'IUI at Glasgow Royal') thread so I am going to start a new thread called 'The Glasgow Girls' - to encourage everyone to post on the same thread.  Thought this would help to share info and it would be good to be in touch with girls going through other types of treatment, not just ICSI.  I will post once I've done this so you know.  Hope everyone is ok with this, I was going to try to change our thread name seeing as I am the originator but I cant seem to do it so I thought starting a new topic afresh would be even better since it means other folk might feel more comfortable joining in.  
Monreith, thanks for the AF dance hon.  Af still isnt here but it's only day 27, should be here either today or tomorrow so I will keep you posted (or is that tmi!?!). I just want to call asap and find out if I am in for this month.
Janp - 3 weeks, god it is going in fast.  You take it easy and enjoy the peace and quiet while you can!
Jen - how did you get on yesterday?
Susanne - hope you are doing ok, any word on your embies?  That is great news about the lump - did they say what kind of lump it was?  I have a history of breast lumps and have had 9 lumps biopsied over the years so I am quite concerned that the tx will cause more problems since the lumps were caused by a 'sensitivity to oestrogen'.  I forgot to ask at my consultation last month so I will ask when I go in for my day 21 DR injection.
Ruth - hope you are feeling ok today and you have a good weekend with your dh.
Hope everyone else is well, have a good weekend girls

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Here you go girls:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70715.0

Boo x


----------



## missT

Hello girls,
I hope you all had a good night at pizza hut this week. Sorry, I meant to say that I couldnt make it but found myself unexpectantly up in Lossiemouth on monday/tuesday so couldnt get to my pc.
Ruth, I am really so sorry to hear of your BFN  I was really rooting for you but dont worry, you will get there next time 
Thats fantastic news Susanne, you must be so relieved 
Choochoo,I also had a 8 & 9 embryo transfer. At EC I managed to get 12 eggs, 9 of which fertilised "normally".On the day of EC I'd two embryos left, no frosties. I was gutted to be honest as I presumed that the eggswere of a really poor quality. I cried all the way through the procedure thinking it was pointless. Dr Lyle said to me that they were strong but I thought they were just saying that! I didnt have a clue what 8 & 9's were or how many cells they had (I still dont!) But, I was lucky enough to get a positive much to my amazement. They have also told me that my hormone levels are high so that probably means twins,dont really think they should have said that until we know for sure. So best of luck, hun. You may end up with two little buns in your oven  
Hi Mishka, yes I'm feeling the same as you, happy but also terrified. I know the little prayer off by hand too and thank the great man every day! We will feel bound to call our little bundle Gerard now or Geraldine, maybe 
Misslee, I had ET on the friday and took the whole weekend off but was back to work on the monday and was extremely busy. I knew I was doing too much but I had no other option. So dont worry too much, just whatever feels best for you 
Hi Raffles, Spooked Out, Boo Boo, hope all is going well 
Monreith, hope you are feeling a little better and raring to go in the next round. I am thinking of you 
Hello and good luck to everyone else going through treatment or about to start        ^reiki
MissT x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone


BooBoo the budgie is so small i can understand you not making her out            here's your af dance hun hope it comes soon.

Ruth i am so sorry about BFN hun   hope you are both doing ok.

Susanne that is brilliant 13 eggs will be thinking of you on monday hun       i am so glad the biopsy was ok.

spooked out first of all          af dance for you to hun.  The budgie (Broxy) doesnt talk no but she gets up to plenty of mischief a right holy terror my wallpaper can vouch for that   she is so sweet though.

choo choo that is good quality embies hun best of luck hope they are snuggling in there    .

Monreith, Janp and Miss T hi hope you are all well.

sorry if i have missed anyone it isnt intentional 

Take care everyone love shona


----------



## LiziBee

Hello ladies!
I'm going to lock this thread now and refer you onto the new thread, "Glasgow girls", as started by Boo. Click on the link below to find your way.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70715.msg952759#msg952759
Hope that's OK with you all.
Love and baby dust
Lizi.x


----------

